# Algarve update



## Sargo (1. Januar 2007)

Hy fans der Algarve, wünsche Euch happy new year.

Bin gerade gestern von der Algarve zurück. Zeit zum Fischen war
diesmal wenig wegen Weihnachten etc.

Fänge  waren  ok, an einem Nachmittag  7 Sargos, 1 Wolfsbarsch und eine Seezunge  in Castellego (erste Bucht
an der Westküste).

Am letzten Angeltag dann der Hammer. Direkt am Strand biss
mein lange erwünschter Traumfisch, ein Roballo (= Wolfsbarsch)
von 58 cm und ca. 2,5 kg Gewicht. Hui, das war ein Tanz an
der doch recht dünnen Schnur (26 - er) und ein Genuß auf dem Teller. Köder war ein Wurm.

Bis bald, wenn es wieder mal zum Thema Portugal etwas Neues im Forum gibt.


SARGO  |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Puckrapfen (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi, ich fahre Ende Mai zum Angeln nach Sagres.
Weiß Du vielleicht ob Nachts im Hafen mit Bluefischen oder anderen großen Raubfischen zu rechnen ist?


----------



## trondheim (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

hi,war ein paar mal in sagres 
im hafen nachts gute möglichkeiten
auf conger
trondheim


----------



## Puckrapfen (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Guten morgen,
Conger habe ich dort auch schon bis 16 Pfund gefangen.
Aber eigentlich müsste doch auch was mit lebendiger Meeräsche an der Posenmontage gehen oder? 
Hat jemand schon mal es mit Poppern probiert?
Grüße


----------



## Sargo (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy,

also bluefish habe ich in 12 Jahren Angeln an der Algarve noch nie an den Haken bekommen, was aber nichts heißt, da ich noch
immer bei fast jedem Angelurlaub irgend eine neue Fischart erbeutet habe. Nacjtangeln im Hafenbecken von Sagres klingt
gut, habe es aber bisher noch nicht versucht da ich meist in unserer eigenen Bucht nachts angle. Im Januar haben die Ein -
heimischen im Hafen von Sagres am Tag großartig gefangen, es
ging Schlag auf Schlag, wenn die größten Fische auch Salemas 
waren, die mir auf dem Teller nicht schmecken. Salemas sind aber für eine Suppe recht gut geeignet. Bitt auf jeden Fall nach 
Rückkehr einen Bericht ins Forum setzen (aber ehrlich !!!!). Viele 
versprechen dies und machen es nach Rückkehr dann leider doch nicht.

Viel Glück, bist Du zum ersten Mal  in Portugal  zum Fischen ????



Grüße


SARGO  #h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Puckrapfen (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi SARGO,

ich fahre zum 4. Mal in die Ecke, aber zum Fischen erst das zweite Mal.

Als Kind habe ich an der Steilküste tagsüber richtig große Fische rauben gesehen.
Die haben sich die Makrelen- und Hornhechtschwärme einverleibt.
Ich tippe auf  Bluefische….Oder was hast Du / oder Ihr für einen Vorschlag. 

Damals hatte ich weder die adäquate Ausrüstung noch Know How. 
Jetzt 15 Jahre später will es versuchen, gezielt auf die Großen zu gehen.

Letztes Jahr war ich auch mit meinem Kumpel in Portugal, haben uns eigentlich nur 
auf das Congerfischen konzentriert. Über 16 Pfund sind wir aber nicht gekommen.

Wie fischst Du denn nachts. Von den Klippen oder vom Strand? Welche Köder und Montagen verwendest Du?

Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn wir nachts mit toten Makrelen am Grund gefischt haben, wir es mit einem übermächtigen Gegner zutun bekamen….mit den Wasserasseln….. die in der Lage waren den Köder nach spätestens 15 Minuten komplett zu zerlegen. 
Demzufolge mussten sich die Conger schon sehr beeilen.

Kennst Du auch dieses Problem?
Was machst Du dagegen?


MFG


----------



## Nolte (3. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:vik:Ai!!!...
Ola'!!!!!!!!

http://www.pescadesportiva-pt.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1570&postdays=0&

Bin gerade aus meine Heimat zürick und möchte euch dies zeigen...Ein tag am board  (25.02.07) vom MV Ze' Batista,
Albufeira-Algarve 12 angler inclusive "moi" Filipe Cardoso
Spanferkell, Medronho verschidene weine vieeeel Sone und
gute laune...

Grüsse 

Nolte


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (3. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> :vik:Ai!!!...
> Ola'!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.pescadesportiva-pt.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1570&postdays=0&
> ...


 
Schön, ein anderes Board. Und nu? 
Nix für ungut, aber ich hätte mehr erwartet: Highlights... :q


----------



## Nolte (3. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Quetzalcoatl schrieb:


> Schön, ein anderes Board. Und nu?
> Nix für ungut, aber ich hätte mehr erwartet: Highlights... :q



Zum bei spiell???...

Nolte


----------



## tamandua (3. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Zum bei spiell???...
> 
> Nolte



Die Bilder 
Er meinte sicher: Man kann den Bericht/die Bilder oder was auch imemr du dort einegstellt hast, nicht sehen, wenn man nicht registriert ist. Stell die Bilder hier einfach auch nochmal zur Verfügung, dann kann sie jeder problemlos sehen. Würde mich schon sehr interessieren.


----------



## Nolte (3. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ai!! Leute!...

Biette um vergebung... Hab voll vergessen dass man registriert sein muss um an die bilder dran zu kommen, und da ich ein null im sache pc bin weiss ich nicht weiter ...
Falls jemandd frage hat über die fischerei im Portugal biette seher... werde gerne helfen!!!

Nolte


----------



## Jose (4. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

filipe, ist schon ok so, jeder kann sich da anmelden - kost' nix  - und dann kann man schon recht interessante artikel lesen - wenn man denn wenigstens ein bißchen portugues kann. ich find jedenfalls den bericht über deinen törn interessant - eben weil nix besonderes passiert ist, keine monster, keine massenfänge - como na vida real - wie im richtigen leben eben.
schöner link.


----------



## Nolte (4. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

#hAi Jose'!...

Freu mich dass es dir gefallen hat, massenfänge und grosse fische gibt es auch, aber man muss vorsistig sein den im Portugal gibt/es neuerdings gezetze die nicht sehr freundlisch sind,10 kg am tag und ein trofe fisch egal ob in der brandung oder vom board aus, allerdings gibt/es so gut wie keine controlle hehe
zu zeit ist gut in der Brandung auf Wolfsbarsche und sargos, die 
zeit (miete dezember bis miete Januar) auf Dourada vom boot aus ist vorbei, jetz nur vereinzelte im der brandung.allerdings grosse, ein gute spot ist Sagres...

Grüsse
Nolte


----------



## Nolte (5. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ai Leute!... #h 

diese zwei Doraden habe ich am 24.02.07 im Setubal bei Lissabom gefangen
Köder waren weischertaschenkrebse mit nachLäufer system mit zwei haken,weitere zwei sind gefolgt aber einzelner

Gruesse
Nolte


----------



## Sargo (7. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Nolte !

Wow, das waren aber zwei super Doraden. Die waren auf dem
Tisch sicher ein Traum. Wo meinst Du ist die gute Stelle in Sagres ?  Im Hafen oder von den Klippen (da gehe ich nicht 
angeln, ist mir zu gefährlich).

Ich angle meistens zwischen Lagos und Sagres oder an der
Maia Praia, dort geht immer was.

Fängst Du die Roballos auch meist mit Blinkern oder Wobblern ?

Welcher Wobbler war zuletzt am Besten ? 

Grüße

Sargo     #h|krach:#h


----------



## Nolte (7. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ai Sargo!...

Im Sagres ist natürlich in der clippen die besten Plätzen (von ganz Europa) auf Douraden,im September war die Hölle Los fische über 3 kg waren am Maas, die beste zeit ist von April bis Oktoberübrigens nicht nur Doraden sondern auch Sargos e Robalos,diese sind in der Brandung mit Rapalas X rap silberblau 
und die gepunkteter am besten zu überlisten, zu zeit ist die wobller "Maria Kiss" oder wobler vom You Zury der Hit meine kollegen fangen sie ohne ende hehe leider kann ich nicht immer da sein hehe...Dieser Foto ist vom Ricardo de Administrator vom "pescadesportiva" ...
Grüsse
Nolte


----------



## Nolte (7. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ai Leute!...:vik: 

Hier ein schöner Adlerfish gefangen in Lissabon 
Köder war ein weichkraben sistem nachleufer (ein haken)





Nolte


----------



## Marcel1409 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

|uhoh:  Ist der von Land aus gefangen worden?!


----------



## Nolte (8. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ai Leute!!!...:vik: 

Ja Marcel, wie es feststellen kanst an der Brandung/s Rute im interdrund,diese fische werden jedes Jahr won anfang Mai bis ende September an den Fluss Tejo gefangen ich selber habe schon eine menge davon gefangen...Ihr noch einer auch von Lissabon...

Grüss
Nolte


----------



## Puckrapfen (8. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi,

sind solche Fische auch in Sagres vom Ufer aus möglich. Da gibt es ja einen Hafen aber keine Flußmündung??

MFG


----------



## Nolte (8. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ai Leute!!!...

Im Sagres wäre dass eine ausname,den diese fishe kommen zum laichen in den Tejo.allerdings werden sie auch vom Boot aus gefangen in der Algarve aber dass ist eine andere sache den dass ist etwas schwerieg fur Angler die sich nicht auskennen, im gegentail vom Lissabon den hir kann jeder sein fisch fangen,wen er einigermasse die regel kennt...

Grüsse
Nolte


----------



## Puckrapfen (8. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Nolte,

was ist den sonst an großen Fischen in Sagres (außer Coger und Wolfsbarsch) möglich?
Bluefish mit lebendiger Meeräsche und Luftballon weit draußen vielleicht?

Mfg


----------



## Nolte (8. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ai Leute!...|wavey: 

Bluefish werd mit Papalas und ähnlicher Wobller/s gefangen

Bei Sagres kann man die ganze palette (so zu sagen) an Fisch fangen die es im Portugal gibt, aber "Hafenfischen" daraus werd nichts, außer ein paar Fische wie makrele, bastardmakrele kleinere brassen Hornechte ...Und in der Nacht mal ein oder andere conger im total dunklere Nächte aber es ist nicht mein Ding...Hafenfischen????....

Grüsse

Nolte


----------



## Nolte (8. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Ai Leute!...|wavey:
> 
> Bluefish werd mit Rapalas und ähnlicher Wobller/s gefangen
> unter andere...
> ...


Hehe nicht mit Papalas sondern mit Rapalas


----------



## Puckrapfen (9. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Nolte,

also lieber von den Klippen und vom Strand?

Welchen Strand um Sagres empfiehlst Du denn zum Spinnfischen?

mfg


----------



## Sargo (9. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Puckrapfen,

also bisher habe ich noch keine Fischköder nachts versucht, weil
ich relativ weit werfen muß und Markrelenfilets meiner Meinung
nach nicht am Haken halten (oder wie anködern, mit Drilling ?)

Ich fische nachts bisher nur mit Muscheln oder Würmern.

Hast schon recht, daß ich es unbedingt mal mit  massiverem 
Gerät versuchen sollte. Eines Nachts hatte ich drei Bisse die ich alle mit einem 25 - er Vorfach nicht kriegen konnte wegen 
Schnurbruch. Es hat sie schon die Dicken Kerle.

Conger hatten wir bisher an der Maia Praia (eine der besten Angelstellen die ich kenne, mußt Du mal versuchen, ist zwischen Alvor und Lagos (lange Pier ins Meer hinaus). Dort
kannst Du am Anfang der Bucht mit leichtem Gerät fischen (auch stippen, ist wie im See), oder weiter draussen in 
dann rauheren Meer. Echt eine Excellente Stelle, an der immer was geht.

Grüße

SARGO


----------



## Sargo (9. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Nolte,

wo ist denn die Aufnahme von Ricardo mit den drei Roballos entstanden ?? Sieht aus wie an der Westküste. Roballos fängt 
man mit dem Wobbler am besten bei Sonnenauf- und Untergang,
richtig ??  Das war zumindest meine Erfahrung.

Grüße, find ich super, daß jetzt zum Thema Angeln in Portugal 
endlich mal etwas Schwung gekommen ist. Ich kann es nicht 
aushalten, bis ich wieder in Portugal angeln kann. Wire sind übrigens immer in Salema zwischen Sagres und Lagos

SARGO  :q:q:q


----------



## Sargo (9. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Nolte,

ja, welchen Strand empfielst Du ? Vielleicht Beliche, Amadou ?


Grüße



Sargo :q


----------



## Puckrapfen (9. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Sargo,

für das sichere anködern von makrelen kann ich dir folgendes vorschlagen:
Zwei einzelhaken, wobei einer durch die rückenflosse geht und einer durch die lippe
eine weitere möglichkeit ist die makrele im damendstrumpf zustecken (Conger dürfte dies nicht stören) oder anzubinden.

MFG


----------



## Nolte (9. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

#h Ai Leute!...

Hier sind ein video uber ein Freund vom mir aus der Algarve die ein schöner Sargo raus holt und ein schöner Bericht uber den Strand vom Tonel bei Sagres,hir habe ich schön manches erlebt
bitte "nur nacht/s fischen" den am Tag ist nicht produktiv
ich Hofe das ihr es sehen könnt 
Nolte
http://www.pescadesportiva-pt.net/modules.php?name=Video_Stream&page=watch&id=34

http://maresianacosta.blogspot.com/2006/06/praia-do-tonel.html


----------



## Nolte (9. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Hy Nolte,
> 
> wo ist denn die Aufnahme von Ricardo mit den drei Roballos entstanden ?? Sieht aus wie an der Westküste. Roballos fängt
> man mit dem Wobbler am besten bei Sonnenauf- und Untergang,
> ...


Ai Sargo!!!...

Die Aufnahme sind in der westküste bei "Praia das Bicas" südlich vom Lissabon,aber lasst dich nicht täuschen den in den sud gibt es genug davon hehehe,man muss den Wolfsbarsch nur nachstellen Wahn her da ist (wen zum bei Spiel der Meer sich beruhigt nach ein paar tage rauer See)dann ist fast sicher hehe
die spots muss man natürlich ausmachen und nicht irgendwo
Fischenein Sandbank oder Felsen in der näher ist immer gut...
Ich Seher das du ein "Portugal Fan" bist, vielleicht fischen wir eines Tages zusamen hehe,dieses jhar gehts nicht den ich fahre nach Dänemark bei Als aber wer weiss später...
Ich habe vieles über Portugal und seiner Fischerei zu erzählen 
frage nur...#6 

Nolte


----------



## Marcel1409 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Saubere Landung :vik: !!!


----------



## Nolte (9. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:q:qHehehe...

Dass ist technisch gesehen notvendig den die schnur stärke und 

die feststehlpose nicht anderes erlauben...Einmahl nach links einmahl nach rechts "wiederholung" und iiuuupi da is her

Nolte


----------



## Sargo (9. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Nolte,

jetzt habe ich endlich den richtigen Ansprechpartner zum Thema Fischen in Portugal gefunden !!!!!   (Endlich!)

Wo wohnst Du denn in Deutschland ?

Wir haben ein kleines Haus in Salema und daher bin ich 
normalerweise 2 - 3 mal dort unten zum relaxen und Angeln.

Welche Jahreszeit ist am Besten für den Roballo ?

Das mit Stein oder Sandbank in der Nähe kann ich bestätigen.

Habe im Dezember einen schönen Roballo mir nokies im ganz
flachen Wasser gefangen.  48 cm und 2,5 kg waren echt super.

Wie Du richtig sagst, man muß den Roballo suchen und die richtigen Stellen kennen, wobei früh am Morgen und kurz vor
Dunkel werden am Besten ist, gell ??

Bin sicher wir werden mal zusammen fischen, früher oder später

Grüße

SARGO 



:q  










Nolte schrieb:


> Ai Sargo!!!...
> 
> Die Aufnahme sind in der westküste bei "Praia das Bicas" südlich vom Lissabon,aber lasst dich nicht täuschen den in den sud gibt es genug davon hehehe,man muss den Wolfsbarsch nur nachstellen Wahn her da ist (wen zum bei Spiel der Meer sich beruhigt nach ein paar tage rauer See)dann ist fast sicher hehe
> die spots muss man natürlich ausmachen und nicht irgendwo
> ...


----------



## Nolte (9. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:vik: Hy Sargo!!!...

Falls du es auf diesen abgesehen hastdann ist/s von Dezember
bis ende Februar die beste zeit,falls aber auf Quantität dann ist's im Mai Juni mit der Spinrute am besten obwohl es mit Natur Köder auch geht...
Sargo ich bin im Mainz "zu hause" seit vielen Jahren hehe
es ist gebongt mit den zusamen fischen,ich glaube das ich ein paar gute Tipps für dich habe den ich fische leidenschaftlich gerne und dass schön mein leben lang hehehe und bin immer gut informiert wo wass abgeht,meldet dich einfach mall,angelst du auch gerne vom boot aus???...

Nolte


----------



## Sargo (11. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Nolte,

eventuell sollten wir die mails auf private e-mails verlegen, dies
interessiert voielleicht nicht alle. Ja, Roballos habe ich auch mit
Naturködern immer mal wieder gefangen. Ja, würde gerne mal 
mit dem Boot angeln, hatte aber noch keine Gelegenheit dazu.

Außerdem habe ich großen Respekt vor dem Meer. Gerade letztes 
Jahr ist ein guter Freund unserer Familien beim Angeln mit dem Boot in der Nähe von Sagres gekentert (Boot umgefallen) und ist
ertrunken, leider. Auch beim Angeln von den Klippen habe ich großen Respekt, jedes Jahr fallen viele Angler von den Klippen und ertrinken. Ich weiß, daß man die Großen an der Westküste fängt, dies ist mir aber manchmal zu gefährlich und so fange
ich eben auch nicht schlecht am Strand (ohne Gefahr)

Meine mail ist jpolster@web.de


Grüße

SARGO   :m


----------



## Nolte (11. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

#h Hy Sargo!!!...;+ 

 Ok ich seh es auch ein dass es wenig interesse da ist, es sind 

ja weniger da die die fischerei im Portugal kennen...

Schau mal nach dein mail...:m 

Nolte


----------



## Puckrapfen (12. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Bitte öffentlich bleiben.

Ich habe großes Interesse an euren Beiträgen.
Und ich habe Dir zu Marklenbeköderung auch schon geantwortet.
MFG


----------



## Nolte (12. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:m Hy Puckrapfen!...

Freu mich!...

Werde dabei bleiben, falls jemand frage hat über fischen in Portugal biete Seher!!!...

Nolte


----------



## Jose (13. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

nao nao, quero saber mais! sou "algarvio". a ilha de gaivota e o meu sitio: pargos, robalos e sargos, e as veces muito frio, he he.
faz favor...


----------



## Nolte (13. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> nao nao, quero saber mais! sou "algarvio". a ilha de gaivota e o meu sitio: pargos, robalos e sargos, e as veces muito frio, he he.
> faz favor...


 
#d Hallo Leute!...Der Tipp spinnt n/ Bissyen!...

(Nein nein, will nicht mehr wissen! Bin "aus der Algarve", die 

Insel Gaivota ist mein Platz:Rotbrassen,Wolfsbarsch,und Sargos
und manschmal sehr Kalt,hehe
bite sehr)

Wass sol man davon halten???...

Nolte


----------



## Jose (13. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

pois, falas portugues, onde esta o problema???
ich spinne kein bißchen, außer mit "fliegenden löffeln", habe jahre in V.d.B gelebt, mein bester platz war am pontal in sagres, gegenüber der gaivota, sollte eigentlich jeder kennen, der von sich sagt, er hätte in fortaleza gefischt.
und da wird es selbst im heißesten sommer manchmal saukalt, wenn der nebel aufs land treibt. und ... bitte, nein nein, verlegt euch nicht auf private mails.
gibt nämlich etliche, die mitlesen und lernen, dafür ist so ein forum ja da. also bitte öffentlich bleiben, denn eu gostava saber mais.

onde esta o problema?

aber liegt es vielleicht daran, dass mein portugiesisch so schlecht ist wie dein deutsch #h?
ps. außerdem ist es falsch übersetzt: "nao nao, quero saber mais!" heißt "Nein nein, ich will mehr wissen!", und nicht "Nein nein, will *nicht* mehr wissen!". macht 'nen unterschied, verdad?


----------



## Nolte (13. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

|peinlich Hallo Jose!...

Ich bitte tausend mal um Entschuldigung ich habe an deine portugiesisch Post "gedacht" dass ein Komiker von ein Portugiese mich verarschen wollte,ich dachte dass du ein Portugiese wärest die sich im hintergrund einer auslachte 

Dass war "der Grund" meine wochten

Jose=Sargo, und dan(nao nao ,quero saber mais,eu sou Algarvio)

Man o man ist mir peinlich!!!...

Pelo amor de Deus perdoa-me

Nolte


----------



## Jose (13. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

nao te preoccupes:k

war das wenigstens richtig geschrieben? ist ok.

lasst uns den thread offen halten für alle, die portugal lieben oder lieben lernen wollen!

noch was: Jose ist nicht sargo, obwohl ich sargo vielleicht sogar kenne, aus salema oder figueira.

un dia junto no pontal: era uma coisa, he?


----------



## Nolte (13. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:q :q :q :q :q Hallo Jose

!...

Ich schreibe sehr viel am posts... "Portugiesischer Forum und so"Aber diese schreibe ich mit eine besondere Freude!...

Danke dass mich verstanden hast...Den es war echt eine blöde Missverständnis!...

weiss du, der Problem war der doppelte "nao" und dann auch noch "sou Algarvio" aber es war alles richtig geschrieben
verhstehe nicht warrum du nicht an der Pescadesportiva nicht teill nehmst???...Ich helfe dir gerne...

Dass mit Sargo habe ich auch "gemischt" brauche urlaub hehehe

ps: Jose, ich "beauhpte" nicht dass ich im Sagres geficht habe!

Ich habe im Sagres schon sehr oft geficht!!!

Es ist so dass es gibt so vielle "pesqueiros" dass du einige kennst und ich andere.

Ok für jetzt ist genug,bin froh das die missverständnis aus der Welt sind. bin dabei.#h 
Nolte


----------



## Jose (13. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

aiiih,
um genau zu sein ist mein platz etwas nördlich vom cabo sao vicente. siehe foto. 
wer den in google earth ansehen will:
Latitude: 37° 1'42.41"N   
Longitude: 8°59'28.50"W

besser ist aber sich die google ortsmarke downzuloaden und in google earth zu öffnen. (hat mensch aber noch nix gefangen 


boa pesca!


----------



## Nolte (13. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Jose1...

Aus der Perspektive habe ich es noch nicht gesehen...

Einfach ehrlich und die Fischer die man da fangen kann
in diese Bild die ich hier stell ist ein Angler etwas rechts von ihn ist unten (man muss ein Bissyen klettern können ein platform die wir "o ninho" der nest,nennen von da aus kann man wunderbar fischen...

Nolte


----------



## Jose (13. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

fast an der selben stelle - aber kein wetter zum fischen

wo's aber fast bei jedem wetter läuft ist eben an der gaivota. da ist es relativ tief, rochen und peixe aranhas auf sardinha: lecker!

@sargo: vermietest du auch in salema? würde mich interessieren. über PN?


----------



## Nolte (14. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:q Hy Jose'!...

Wahn du wieder im Portugal bist und angelst an diese stelle dann empfehle ich dir zu fischen mit lebender Taschenkrebse (die hintere Beine abmachen)oder Weichkrebse werdest sehen es ist ein ganz andere Sache für alle Dinger die Doraden hehe

Nolte


----------



## Sargo (16. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Nolte,

Haken bei den Taschenkrebsen dann ein mal durch den Panzer 
stechen oder wie werden die Krabben genau am Haken befestigt ?? Das habe ich mich schon lange gefragt.

Grüße

Sargo


----------



## Nolte (16. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:m Hy Sargo!...

Man kann mit eine Köder naddel den Haken zwischen der letzte hintere beine "seitlich" positionieren und mit Silikonschnur befestigen oder man durchbohrt den Panzer mit den Haken,auf jeden fall immer mit den schnur befestigen... Es ist ein wunderbare Köder...

Nolte


----------



## Nolte (18. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:m Hy Leute!...

Wieder mall in der Vicentinischer Küster for drei tage

Wolfies auf Rapala...






Nolte


----------



## Sargo (18. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Nolte (alias FC),

waaas, warst Du wieder in Portugal ???? Ich dachte jetzt geht es erst mal nach Dänemark !

Danke für Deine Einladung, gilt ebenfalls für Salema, wenn wir 
mal gemeinsam Zeit finden !


Grüße

SARGO (Jens Polster)

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

PS: Lebendige Krabbe werde ich nächstes Mal versuchen, geht das auch am Grund am Strand ? Oder ist das nur was zum Angeln mit Schwimmer ??? Bei Weitwurf mit der Brandungsangle wird die Krabbe wohl nicht am Haken festhalten, ähnlich wie Ralos


----------



## Jose (18. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

also nochmal: @sargo: vermietest du auch in salema? würde mich interessieren. über PN?


----------



## Nolte (18. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ai Sargo ...hier ist ein schöner Pargo aus der Algarve 

vom Ze luis gefangen worden mit "ralo"





Man kann mit den Taschenkrebs wohl in der Brandung und überall fischen,der Köder muss alt gut befestigt werden mit den silikonschnur gar kein problem hehe "ist mein lieblings Köder"

Nolte


----------



## Nolte (18. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Sargo...

der Bild mit den Wolffies war nicht mein Person hehe(leider)

der hier ist Luis Batalha mit zwei schöner pargos aus Cascais bei Lissabon auf Sardine gefangen worden, der tip ist ein Profi mit der Pose
in der Küste bei Sintra ist er der "Angler"schlechthin






Nolte


----------



## Puckrapfen (19. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Jose,

wie groß sind denn die Rochen die man von den Klippen aus fangen kann.
Du schreibst das diese Stelle tief ist? Was heißt das genau? 10 m?

Kennst du auch tiefe stellen bei Carrapataera?
da haben wir uns für ende Mai ein Appartment gemietet?

Mfg


----------



## Nolte (20. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Puckrapfen schrieb:


> Hi Jose,
> 
> wie groß sind denn die Rochen die man von den Klippen aus fangen kann.
> Du schreibst das diese Stelle tief ist? Was heißt das genau? 10 m?
> ...


 
Hy Puckrapfen...

Für was brauchst du tiefes Wasser um in diese Gegend zu fischen???...Sargos/robalos/Doraden brauchen kein tiefes Wasser!...Du brauchst nur eine gute, und einigermase  komfortable stelle sonst nichts und Rochen sind nicht 
die Hauptfisch bei Sagres oder Carrapateira,hir (bei Carrapateira) ist der El Dorado von Sargos aber im Mai ist zu spät, da sind die leichzeiten schön vorbei (es ist auch gut so)
und die Riesen schwärme von sargos sind nicht mehr da,aber es sind genügend fische da um uns zu erfreuen,man muss sie nur fangen Können...

Nolte


----------



## Puckrapfen (20. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Nolte,

wir wollten nachts überwiegend auf Conger gehen......deshalb die Suche und die Frage nach tieferen Stellen. Wie groß sind die Rochen, die man so fangen kann. Gibts es nicht auch kleine Grundhaie? 
MFG


----------



## Nolte (20. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Puckrapfen!...

Mit Rochen kann ich dir nicht dienen und schön gar nicht in diesen stellen den die möglichkeit sie hoch zu holen wäre gleich Null !...wahn du es unbedingt auf Rochen probieren möchtest dann
lieber am Strand nachts mit Sardinen oder frischer Makrelenfilet

Für Conger werde ich die Molen aufsuchen mit Geräte der Größe Stark und co;und immer Sardinen als köder nehmen

Ps: Mai ist sehr gut für Doraden am Strand in der Vicentinischer Küste

Nolte


----------



## Jose (20. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

hallo puckrapfen,
wie schön für dich, urlaub in carrapateira. gut.

zu deinen fragen: erstens, größe der rochen: was du fängst sind nagel- und zitterrochen, tremelgas, nicht ganz ohne, ne, RWE läßt grüßen, und die sind nicht besonders groß, vielleicht so 60 cm zwischen den flügeln, kein drill, nur "nasser sack" und, wie nolte schon richtig bemerkte, du kriegst die ziemlich sicher nicht die klippen hoch, weil du erstens wahrscheinlich keinen korb (cesto) benutzt und zweitens, der rochen einfach nicht da rein geht: du verlierst montage und fisch. außerdem ist rochen eh nur zufall. "meine "stelle, die tiefe, ist nur deshalb so interessant, weil da eine tiefe passage über sand zwischen insel und festland anfängt, ein korridor also, und da fühlt sich der grössere peixe aranha, das leckere petermännchen sauwohl, hotspot für die, auch bei bewegtem wasser, weil eben tief. ich weiß ja nicht, wie deine port. meereskenntnisse sind, über das petermännchen solltest du unbedingt nochmal nachlesen: dumm angepackt - und der halbe urlaub ist im eimer (oder so).
spezieller: du willst conger fangen, von den klippen, bei nacht, ne? klingt nach spanischer mittelmeererfahrung. vergiß es. 1. conger (safio!) ist kleiner fang zwischen kleinen muränen, die klippen sind hoch, stolperig und leicht tödlich, oder so. die gegend "funzt" nicht wie malaga oder valencia. wäre auch irgendwie vertane zeit: der sargo ist dann leider durch, pargos zockeln aber immer noch rum, robalos (loup de mer, wolfsbarsch) ist immer gut, meeräschen (lisa) gerade im geröllfeld vorm rio de carrapateira (im rio verboten!) auf leichtestem schwimmer mit sardineneingeweiden. tip: immer nylonfaden dabei haben zum sichern des köders. an dem "rechten" großen strand, bordeira,  wird weniger gesurft, den anderen, amado, kannst du vergessen, Surfistan! google earth zeigt diese ecke leider mit geringer auflösung, ist aber dennoch hilfreich. so, bevor ich mich verbasel: ganz wichtig - Nolte hat recht! tiefes wasser ist dort nur dann wichtig, wenn das meer so aufgewühlt ist, dass nur tiefe stellen nicht total durchgewirbelt werden - die portugiesen bleiben dann zuhause - nur stupidos gehen dann und sind dann auch endlich mal alleine auf den klippen. das ist nämlich auch etwas, woran du dich gewöhnen mußt, quatsch, ist wie hier auf den buhnen, das meer ist riesig - aber alle hocken auf 2-3 plätzen zusammen.  du wirst es sehen, am pontal ist so ein punkt - und ich weiß nicht, aus respekt solltest du vielleicht da weg bleiben - es gibt dort nämlich noch genügend pescadores, die nicht zum vergnügen da fischen - sondern ihren lebensunterhalt schaffen/aufbessern. ich kannte da einen, der die hälfte seines jahreseinkommens mit sargos gemacht hat. nao é brincadeira - ist kein Spaß! gehst du in bordeira, mit sardine oder choco/polvo (tintenfische) kannst du robalos fangen - kleine, aber auch große. trophäen-denken solltest du dir aber abschminken - in den felsen mit ralos,minhocas (krebsen/würmern) ist immer gut - und so ein sargo von 800 -1000g macht schon ganz schön druck. spinnen auf cavala/makrele und peixe agulha/hornhecht ist auch nicht schlecht - aber im ernst: geh erst mal schauen, wie die anderen fischen und kopier das, und vergiß darüber nicht den urlaub und hab immer im kopf: nicht nur in sagres stürzen die leute von den klippen: unterschätz das meer nicht.
wenn du mit sardine auf grund fischt, wirst du auch etliche polvos/Kraken/Oktopusse haken. die zeigen natürlich nix in der rute - aber wenn du den ausm wasser hebst weisst du ja was du hast, dann heißt es aufpassen, dass der polvo NICHT an die klippe kommt, der saugt sich sofort fest und du hast ein problem, mindestens eins (1) 


im anhang sind ein paar bilder und google-earth placemarks.
meld dich wenn du mehr willst

shit, fast vergessen: die placemark "O Pescador" kennzeichnet ein nettes fischrestaurant - die besten iberischen fritten und der schmackhafteste robalo: fragen oder bestellen, auf holzkohle gegrillt einfach lecker: hoffentlich gibts den noch, bestimmt, oder?


noch was: übers petermännchen gibts hier ja schon was: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26591

dann gibt es noch eine "viper", kriegst du aber nur, wenn du mit (feigen!) minihaken fischt und natürlich den Skorpionsfisch, rot +braun, z.B. Rascasso-vermelho

und nochmal was: wenn du gute augen hast oder gar ein fernglas, dann kannst du sehen, weshalb das fischen bei weitem nicht mehr so gut ist wie "früher": die ganze küste ist abgespannt mit netzen. traurig


----------



## jottweebee (20. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Seit Januar 07 benötigt man zum Angeln in Portugal einen Erlaubnisschein. Diesen Erlaubnisschein gibt es bei der Bank. 

Ich war jetzt 3 Wochen in Portugal, ohne zu angeln, da ich nicht an die Angelerlaubnis herankam. Denn um sie bei der Bank am Bankautomaten lösen zu können, wird eine portugiesische Bankkarte benötigt. Mit meiner deutschen EC-Karte ging es nicht.

Wer hat eine Lösung?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Nolte (20. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

#h Hy Leute!...

Jose'... 5***** für dein Post!...Der war Klasse, ich hätte es nicht besser erklären können wie ich es sehe kennst du dich sehr gut in der Gegend gratuliere!...

Jürgen der Problem mit der erlaubnisschein habe ich bereits in der Portugiesischer Forum dargestellt aber es gibt im Moment sehr viel drebbel im Portugal deswegen,(preise un so) aber man hat die möglichkeit 
sich ein erlaubnisschein zu holen in den Man von ein Portugiese sich die Schein drucken lässt in der Bankautomat mit den Nummer
unsere Perssonalaussweis,diese Beleg muss Man dann immer dabei haben und zusammen mit den PI falls erforderlich zeigen...Dass wärs...Es ist ein ganz einfacher Sache im Prinzip
ist nur wichtig dass es bezahlt hast...

Nolte


----------



## Jose (20. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

für süßwasser und harpunieren war mir bekannt- für ANGEL-fischen im meer auch? hast du da mehr drüber?


----------



## Jose (20. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@nolte
kriegt man den schein auch in der freguesia / camara municipal?
poste mal nen link wg licenca in nen portugiesischen forum|rolleyes


----------



## Jose (20. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

desculpe-la, @nolte, encontrei este pagina muito fodida,
http://www.portugal.gov.pt/Portal/P..._Imprensa/20060828_MADRP_Com_Pesca_Ludica.htm
o meu portugues nao chega para comprehender todo, faz favor, queres traduzir os puntos mais importantes? 

isto parece ser um punto todo nuevo:
"_Esta portaria define ainda, entre outras situações, deveres dos praticantes, obrigando-os, quando operem a partir de terra, a guardar entre si, ou em relação a pescadores profissionais, salvo acordo em contrário, a distância mínima de 10 m."
versteh ich doch richtig: immer mindestens 10m abstand zum nächsten fischer, oder? da denke ich doch sofort_ an den pontal de carrapateira.

die lizenz kriegen wir also über multibanco - gibts da noch nen anderen weg? @Nolte hilf!

até depois
Jose


----------



## Nolte (21. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Leute!...

Ihr sind die Aderesse wo man im Portugal die erlaubnisschein bekomenkan problemlos...
http://www.dg-pescas.pt/servlet/page?_pageid=55,57,66&_dad=portal30&_schema=PORTAL30

Ja Jose' es stimmt was du übersetzt hast 10 m vom nächsten Angler (oi oi) möchte mal wissen wie dass funktionieren soll
im bestimmte spots...
Erlaubnisschein,...Kann man für ein Monate ein Jahr oder drei Jahraber Achtung für fussangler gilt ein Schein die kostet um die 12 € pro Jahr wer die Schein für Boot einlöst hat automatisch dass recht auf fussangelei,wer aber die Touristik version bevorzugt (man kann den Schein bei Bootsman einlösen kostest pro tag 3€...Man darf zu fuss 10 kg Fisch am Tag fangen,auch in der Touristik version ,aber mit privat Boot nur 25 kg egal ob drei Angler oder fünf,(diesen und andere Punkt versuchen wir zu zeit zu ändern)...Morgen mache ich weiter...

Nolte


----------



## Nolte (21. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

#h Hy Leute!...Heute presentiere ich heuch Sargo un seine kleine aber schöner Dourada im Meia Praia gefangen...

Es muss nicht immer Riesen fische sein um uns zu erfreuen


----------



## Sargo (22. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

an Jose,

ich kann Nolte nur zustimmen. Dein Bericht zur Region Carrapateira war sehr gut. Nachts auf den Klippen zu fischen wäre wirklich Selbstmord. Sehr richtig ist auch, daß man die 
Stelle an der viele angeln lieber meiden sollte. Ich hatte einmal 
versehentlich über die Schnur eines Anglers ausgeworfen. Hui, da war was los. In welchem Ort ist denn die Kneipe "O Pescador".

Viele Grüße

Sargo  :q


----------



## Jose (22. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> In welchem Ort ist denn die Kneipe "O Pescador".


auf der piste zwischen den beiden stränden bordeira & amado, und zwar ziemlich genau in der mitte.
nix feines (wie boia oder celeiro)! sehr rustikal, oft sehr windig, immer lecker.


----------



## Nolte (22. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

|supergri Hy Leute!...

Wie ich es sehe!... Seid ihr auch feinschmecker hein!...Hehehehe

Dann sei ihr bei mir "richtig" angekommen, denn ich liebe es gut zu essen, freue mich schön euch zu trefen,ich werde alles organizieren mit boot und speisen am board (grill oder, "massa de cherne")=Wrackbarsch auf Nudel oder "feijoada" was sagt ihr???...Und in Setubal werdet ihr sehen was für neue möglichkeiten es so gibt hehehe

Nolte


----------



## Sargo (22. März 2007)

:m:m

ich muß echt sagen, daß ich sehr begeistert bin, was aus diesem treat geworden ist !!!!! Als ich damit angefangen habe, hätte ich nie geahnt, was daraus entstehen kann, Danke Euch Allen !!!!

Die zuvor auch schon genannte homepage der portugisischen Angler ist ein Traum ! www.pescadesportiva-pt.net

Auch wenn man kein Portugisisch versteht kann man doch die 
vielen, vielen Bilder genießen. Ein Dank, daß Nolte das Bild von mir mit der Dorade ins Forum gestellt hat (ich weiß immer noch nicht, wie das geht). Von vielen Beiträgen zum Thema Angeln 
an der Algarve hatte ich ja schon einige Beiträge, jetzt wißt Ihr auch optisch, mit wem Ihr es zu tun habt. Habe Nolte gebeten noch ein paar Bilder einzustellen damit Ihr seht, wie schön es in Portugal ist ......

Bis bald, evtl sehen sich ja wirklich mal ein paar von uns in Setubal zusammen mit Nolte, das wäre doch ein hit !

Grüße, Euer Sargo (Jens) ......

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h

PS: Wie Ihr seht ist Angeln in Portugal etwas Besonderes, man braucht schon etwas Erfahrung um Erfolg zu haben, ein paar gute Fische beim simplen Grundangeln mit Muscheln, Würmern etc gelingen aber sicher auch jedem nicht so geübten Angler,
bitte berichtet immer von Euren Erfahrungen, für mich ist es die reinste Freude zu erfahren, was Ihr beim Angeln in Portugal erlebt habt


----------



## Sargo (22. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

an Jose:

Na Du kennst Dich aber gut aus !!!! Du kennst die Boja bar in Salema ? Bin selten dort, brauche kein schicki micki ......

Die für mich bessere Wahl in Salema ist  das Restaurant Lorenzo,
die Preise sind noch sehr ok, der Fisch ist immer frisch und der
Wirt sehr nett. Hatte unvereßliche Abende dort wenn ich auch 
meistens genug Glück habe meinen eigenen Fisch zu fangen.

In VDB gibt es ja auch Klasse Restaurants. Seeeehr gut ist der
massa do peixe in Correio, leider etwas zu teuer wie ich finde.

Wo bist Du denn Zuhause, wenn Du die Gegend so gut kennst ?

Wo angelst Du denn am Liebsten ?

Falls das nicht alle interessiert dann evtl. auch mail an mich:

jpolster@web.de

Aber ich denke es gibt hier im Forum auch schon viele fans, die sich über jede info zum Angeln und gut Essen in der Region freuen. Werde im Juni wieder in Salema sein

Viele Grüße, freui mich Dich über das Forum kennengelernt zu haben


Sargo = Jens (wohne bei Baden - Baden)


|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:#h#h


----------



## Nolte (23. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Sargo!...

Hir ein paar bilder wie man den Taschenkrebs anködert!...

Nolte


----------



## Nolte (23. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Leute!... Hir noch eine...






Nolte


----------



## Nolte (23. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Leute!...Das ist die Fortaleza,bei Sagres,wie man es sieht ist fenomenal.





Bild von A.Ferreira


----------



## Nolte (23. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:vik: Hy Leute!...

Wer sagt das frauen nicht angeln!???






Bild von A.Ferreira


----------



## hans albers (23. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



> :vik: Hy Leute!...
> 
> Wer sagt das frauen nicht angeln!???




... hehe...
pass mal auf ,
das die sich nicht dich angelt beim nächsten mal..
|supergri

greetz

hans


----------



## Nolte (23. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:vik: Hy Leute!..

Ich glaube da hätte man nicht viel zu lachen heeheheh

Nolte


----------



## Nolte (23. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:vik: 

:vik: Hy Leute!...Ist das nicht ein schöne foto???






Nolte​


----------



## hans albers (23. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

...
schöne bilder..
ich glaube, da muss ich auch mal hin

greetz
hans


----------



## Nolte (23. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Leute!...

Die ist für dich Hans!...






Nolte


----------



## Jose (26. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

mmmh, das ist zuhause!
und jetzt noch ein bißchen action, guckt ihr hier den film, ist in sagres, fortaleza (bevor die die eintrittsgebühr eingerichtet hatten) durchs tor, geradeaus, erste biegung links, da! eine beachtliche dorade.

http://www.stromkilometer.de/AB/sagres.flv

@sargo, brauch auch kein schickimicki, boia war nur zur info, lorenzo ist sehr ok! und jetzt wieder auf die klippen:film gucken!


----------



## Nolte (26. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

  Hy Jose'!...

Schöner Dourada!...Da kann man sehen wie nützlich ein Rabeca (Korb) sein kan hehe

Ich kanns kaum erwarten da wieder zu sein,vieleischt im Dezember auf Douraden vom Boot aus im Setubal,da ist der El Dorado auf diesen wunderbare fisch,ein ganz tolle fischerei.

Grüsse 




​


----------



## Jose (26. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

ja ne, war aber leider nicht meine.


----------



## Nolte (26. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

#h 
Hy Jose'!!!...
Wunderschöner fisch!!!

Am 24.03.07 gabs ein anglertref vom PD; ihr die Bilder und vo es war...
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&om=1&z=15&ll=39.094264,-9.400477&spn=0.02135,0.043859&t=h


Grüsse​


----------



## Nolte (26. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Obs... Hir sind die Bilder!...

http://www.pescadesportiva-pt.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=16832#16832

Grüsse

Nolte


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ Nolte und Jose,

vielen Dank für eure schönen und interessanten Berichte!
Ich war vor vielen Jahren auch mal in der Gegend, allerdings fast nur der Kulur wegen, habe also viel besichtigt.
Am Cabo d. S. V. war ich auch ein paar Mal. 
Die Wetterbedingungen sind dort schon einmalig.

Was für Ruten (Länge und Wurfgewicht) verwendet ihr denn zum Rockfishing?
Es sieht mir nach sehr robusten Teleskopruten aus.
Ich wusste nicht, dass Doraden so groß werden (Video).

TL weiterhin, aber das sollte ja bei Rockfishing immer der Fall sein.
Dort kann man Angeln wirklich als Sport bezeichnen.
Der typisch deutsche Angler (betrunken) scheidet dort von allein aus oder dahin.

Thilo


----------



## Jose (27. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



> Der typisch deutsche Angler (betrunken) scheidet dort von allein aus oder dahin."


das ist gut gesagt, aber das phänomen ist international, so nach dem grundsatz: du auf klippe, du nicht aufpassen, du evtl. tot, morte, muerte, dead oder was auch immer. 
zum gerät: sollte schon stabil sein - ich hab da allerdings keine besonderen erfahrungen  was das fischen mit boia auf sargo etc. angeht- ich war immer mit meiner gelben unterwegs, olá nolte, a minha amarela!, mit ner fetten mitchell, zur nostalgie auch mal mit ner sagarra, dem spanischen traktor
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
das ist ein harter standard auf dickere auf grund, 100-200g blei an minim 45er mono, haken wie der im anhang (1:1) auf halber sardine. auf pargo, robalo, anchova und cherne: kleiner großfisch eben! 
für sargo, dorada brauch es schon was anderes stabiles, wie gesagt, nolte fragen


----------



## Nolte (27. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:vik:Hy Leute!...

Jose' deine "schwache ausrüstung" hehe, reicht , vollkomen für die Doraden hehehe Eine Sportex blank ist/es gell???...Ein seher stabille prügel(venha o peixe grande hehe)(grosse fischer sollen kommen)...
Tihlo für diese fischerei ist stabile gerät von vorteil,harte rute
um die 200 bis 250 gr wurfgewicht und mindestens 4,20m lang um von der klippen weg zu kommen, und ohne den (cesto,im video zu sehen,korb) ist nichts zu machen,diese dorade war mindestens 3 oder 4 kilo aber es gibt solche mit 17 kg,und ohne
"hilfe tja?..." Teleskopruten werde ich abraten,obvoll es heut 
schön sehr stabile gibt aber nicht mein ding...

Grusse

Nolte​


----------



## Nolte (28. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:vik: Hy Leute!...

Zum tema Douraden...Hir ein kumpel aus der Vicentinische Küste mit schöner fischer...






Die sind von der Klippen gefangen worden!!!

Nolte​


----------



## Nolte (29. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

|wavey: Hy Leute!...

Puckrapfen fragte in (Algarve angel-erfahrung)ob Haie im Portugal vom Land aus gefangen werden!...Ja... Es werden welche gefangen,und zwar "cacao oder Fuchshaie" nicht alltäglich aber ab und zu werden welche gefangen von Leute die es daraus abgesehen haben,hir ein foto von ein 16 kg fisch
gefangen auf sardine in der Brandung...






Nolte


----------



## Jose (29. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

So, jetzt ist genug gequält - jetzt quält euch auch: hier ist was für die saudade, vamos la! 
http://www.portugal-webcams.com/webcams/webcam-sagres.htm
stündliche sehnsucht...

und jetzt wirds wild: Ponta Ruiva, links Sargos&Robalos, rechts Pregados &Robalos!, in der Mitte meist zuviele Windsurfer, seufz (click um zu zoomen)


----------



## Nolte (30. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

#6 Hy Jose'!...

Klasse, kan mich nicht satt sehen und "a saudade aperta mesmo":c  hehe

Portugal ist echt grosse klasse!!!

Nolte


----------



## Nolte (30. März 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

|bla: Hallo Leute!...

 Ich kann stundenlang über/s "Angel" reden ,kriege nicht genug davon, ihr könnt mir ruhig frage stellen über die Fischerei im Portugal, werde sehr gerne es euch beantworten, korrekte ehrlicher frage sind gar kein Problem für mich, habe viel spass daran es euch zu beantworten verfüge über eine menge "input" hehehe...

Ps: Es mag "arrogant" klingen, ist/s aber nicht, bin ein ganz
eifacher Mench

Und wen ich es nicht weiter weiss, dann fragen wir Jose und Sargo,die wissen "mehr" Alls die es zu geben hehehe

Nolte


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> - ich war immer mit meiner gelben unterwegs, olá nolte, a minha amarela!, mit ner fetten mitchell



Hi Jose,

darf ich fragen, welches Mitchell Modell du genau verwendest und um welche gelbe Sportex es sich handelt?
Von den "gelben" gibt es doch eigentlich gar nicht so lange Ruten, oder?

TL!


----------



## Nolte (2. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Hi Jose,
> 
> darf ich fragen, welches Mitchell Modell du genau verwendest und um welche gelbe Sportex es sich handelt?
> Von den "gelben" gibt es doch eigentlich gar nicht so lange Ruten, oder?
> ...


 
Hy Thilo...#h Von den "gelben" gibt´s "noch" jeder menge bis 5 m

im Portugal,es gibt Leute die nur mit diese schwere Geräte fischen,die wissen warum...|rolleyes 

Nolte


----------



## Jose (2. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@*Thilo
*Mitchell 496 mit Schurfangrolle statt -bügel,  und meine Gelbe ist 5 m, zweiteilig. ob das ne Sportex ist weiß ich nicht - in Portugal ist ne Gelbe 'ne Gelbe, so einfach. die sind schwer und stark. Gibts überall, immer noch. Mit der Mitchell wirds schwieriger - die gibts glaub ich nur noch gebraucht.


----------



## Sargo (2. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo, 
dachte immer ich kenne alle Stellen in der Region ?? Diese ist mir nicht ganz klar. Beschreibe bitte genauer wie man da hinkommt. Also man fährt von Villa da Bispo auf der N 268
in Richtung Aljezur, und dann ? Abzweigung muß vor Carrapateira sein, oder ?

Grüße

Sargo   :q:q:q:q










Jose schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist genug gequält - jetzt quält euch auch: hier ist was für die saudade, vamos la!
> http://www.portugal-webcams.com/webcams/webcam-sagres.htm
> stündliche sehnsucht...
> 
> und jetzt wirds wild: Ponta Ruiva, zwischen Castelejo &Carrapateira, links Sargos&Robalos, rechts Pregados &Robalos!, in der Mitte meist zuviele Windsurfer, seufz (click um zu zoomen)


----------



## Jose (2. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dachte immer ich kenne alle Stellen in der Region ?? Diese ist mir nicht ganz klar. Beschreibe bitte genauer wie man da hinkommt. Also man fährt von Villa da Bispo auf der N 268
> in Richtung Aljezur, und dann ? Abzweigung muß vor Carrapateira sein, oder ?
> 
> ...


sorry - falsche angabe "zwischen Castelejo &Carrapateira", ist südlich von Castelejo. fahr in VdB auf die alte strasse nach sagres,  so 200m nach ortsausgang rechts auf   die piste weiter an antonio vorbei und dann rechts.
steile abfahrt, wenig platz unten.
zum Googlen
grüne linie, alles klar?
speicher das bild- ich lösch das wieder


----------



## Nolte (2. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> @*Thilo*
> Mitchell 496 mit Schurfangrolle statt -bügel, und meine Gelbe ist 5 m, zweiteilig. ob das ne Sportex ist weiß ich nicht - in Portugal ist ne Gelbe 'ne Gelbe, so einfach. die sind schwer und stark. Gibts überall, immer noch. Mit der Mitchell wirds schwieriger - die gibts glaub ich nur noch gebraucht.


 
#h Hy Jose'!...

Kanst davon ausgehen das es eine Sportex ist!...Alle Blanks 
"alle Gelben" sind das...Es gibt auch die Bräunlicher von Daiwa
die nicht so gut sind aber noch eine menge respekt verdienen

mit der Sportex gibt kein Fisch die sie bezwingt...#6 

Nolte


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Jose und danke für die Infos.
Die "Gelben" Zweiteiligen werden aber bestimmt schon seit 10 oder noch mehr Jahren nicht mehr gebaut. Ich dachte, dass es sich um eine gelbe Telerute handeln würde.


----------



## Jose (2. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Hi Jose und danke für die Infos.
> Die "Gelben" Zweiteiligen werden aber bestimmt schon seit 10 oder noch mehr Jahren nicht mehr gebaut. Ich dachte, dass es sich um eine gelbe Telerute handeln würde.



hallo Thilo, das mag sein, meine ist jetzt 12 jahre alt, ebenso die mitchells.
gehen aber immer noch.
zu teleruten hab ich nicht so ein zutrauen, sind mir nicht "hart" genug bei meiner pargo-angelei


----------



## Nolte (3. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Leute !...

Sargo ist ein begabte fotograf!...

Das ist Carrapateira!...(Ein teill davon)...Hir kan man schön einiges fangen...







Bild vom Sargo


----------



## Nolte (3. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy nochmal!...

Da Sargo nich nur fotografiert...

Ein schöner Robalo=Wolfie von in auf Wurm gefangen in ganz flache Wasser bei Salema...






Bild von Sargo


----------



## Sargo (3. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:m 

Hallo !

Nett, daß der Nolte sich bereit erklärt hat einige meiner Bilder ins Forum zu stellen ! Vor allem das Bild von Carrapateira erklärt denke ich vieles und gibt all denen, die noch nie in Portugal waren eine gute Idee, wie es da teilweise so aussieht.

Viel Spaß weiterhin, nochmals schön, was aus diesem tread geworden ist. Dank an Euch alle

SARGO  :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Jose (3. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> ... Nett, daß der Nolte sich bereit erklärt hat einige meiner Bilder ins Forum zu stellen...


oooooops! warum postest du denn nicht selber? mit so einem robalo vom salema-strand brauchst du dich wirklich nicht verstecken. war aber auch gut welle, oder? südost,ne? das carrapateira-foto ist aber auch wirklich von der hubbeligsten stelle, geh ich nie, zuviel leutz da.


----------



## Nolte (3. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Leute!...

Bei Carrapateira und ähnlicher Spotts fischen wir mit der chumbadinha=Laufblei direkt am haken,diese blei soll nur so schwer sein das die Köder runter bringen kan,es ist ein sehr erfolgreicher metode um auf Sargos und Co& zu Fischendafür
haben die Geräte herstelle im Portugal ein Rute extra für diese Fischerei entwickelt,es gibt mehrere aber diese möchte ich euch vorstellen
http://www.vega.com.pt/docs/download/2007/006.pdf

es ist die Vega Scarpa 

Nolte


----------



## sdobri (4. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Nolte

du hast einmal so eine schöne Zeichnung über die Befestigung von Krebsen gemacht , kannst du dieses auch mal für andere Köder machen z.B.mit Fisch als köder und mir auch mal ,genau erklären wie das mit dem laufblei aussieht , habe noch wenig Erfahrung , angele aber sehr gerne macht ein riesen Spaß , würde aber noch mehr Spaß machen wenn ich auch mal einen Biß hätte.Angele bevorzugt in Carrapateira . 
#cHabe auch noch eine Frage bei meiner angel ist an der spitze die Öse mit einem Teil der rute abgebrochen , kann man dies wieder reparieren oder muß mich mir eine neue zulegen ( Teleskoprute )


----------



## Nolte (4. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

#h Hallo Sdobri...

 Hier ist ein Foto mit "chumbadinha"=Laufblei!...

system für die Klippen...

Allerdings muss ich dir dazu sagen das es nicht "einfach" ist mit diese metode zu Fischen ,versuche immer in der vertikal zu Fischen, vermeidet hänger, und mit dein kleines Problem mit der gebrochene Rute, falls es "nur" die spitze ist,werde ich ein Feuerzeug nehmen die Öse/spitze Anmwarmen der gebrochene Stuck raus holen und die Öse wieder mit heisskleber drauf machen
fertig

Nolte


----------



## Nolte (4. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

#t Ops...Foto vergessen...Hehehe

Bild angeködert mit Krabenfleisch auf laufblei!...

Immer dran denken...Blei so leicht wie es geht!!!






Nolte


----------



## sdobri (5. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Danke Nolte

das werde ich im juli gleich probieren.
Ich hoffe das ich dann auch mal einen respektablen biß bekomme.


----------



## Sargo (5. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ sdori,

na klar wirst Du Bisse bekommen, verlaß Dich drauf ! Du mußt aber wissen, daß die Angelei in Portugal je nach  Jahreszeit sehr  unterschiedlich ist.  Im Sommer kann man jede Menge Makrelen  und Hornhechte fangen, im Winter eher nicht. 

Also sei guten Mutes, Du wirst tolle Angelstunden in Portugal 
erleben nur muß man erst einmal viel lernen um erfolgreich zu
sein. Schau einfach mal den Einheimischen zu, das ist der beste Tip. Wie schon vorher geschrieben fischen die Einheimischen nicht nur aus Vergnügen sondern viele auch um
Ihr Gehalt aufzubessern (Verkauf der Fische an Gaststätten).

Gerade wenn Du noch kein Profi bist solltest Du es vermeiden 
Deine Angel um Gottes Willen nicht über die  eines Einheimischen zu werfen (wie mir mal passiert).

Ansonsten sind die Portugisen ein klasse Volk, die geben Dir immer tips, welcher Köder gerade gut ist, wo Du Ihn herbekommst etc.

Grüße

SARGO    :q:q:q:q:q








quote=sdobri;1533849]Danke Nolte

das werde ich im juli gleich probieren.
Ich hoffe das ich dann auch mal einen respektablen biß bekomme.[/quote]


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Was du brauchst, sollte vor allem lang und dick sein, also über 3,80m. und min. 150 g. WG. Ne Pilkrute hat zwar genug WG ist aber für die Klippen zu kurz. Da würdest du immer hängen bleiben.

Wenn du von Lissabon aus Richtung Atlantik fährst und dich nördlich hältst, wirst du auch viele Klippen finden. Ich würde in dieser schönen Stadt meine Zeit aber nicht mit Angeln vergeuden.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ist definitiv eine der schönsten Städte der Welt.
Fisch kannst du dort auch an jeder Ecke günstig kaufen.
Brauchst also nicht zu angeln.
Es riecht überall nach gegrillten Sardinen.


----------



## Jose (5. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> :q:q:q:q:q:q
> ohje ich glaub du bis im falschen forum gelandet, oder wills mich hier auf den arm nehmen^^
> vlg


lieber johnnie, das hier ist das richtige forum, und das war sehr schön und ruhig und informativ und vor allem über fischen in der algarve, das ist im süden - weit weg von lissabon.

fahr du in den norden und, ja, laß uns doch einfach hier in ruhe, den stil brauchen wir hier nicht, "aufn arm nehmen", "falsches forum" oder sowas wie *:r:r:r:r#q#q|krach:|krach:|splat:|splat:|splat:.
*ungut, mein lieber


----------



## Nolte (5. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



sdobri schrieb:


> Danke Nolte
> 
> das werde ich im Juli gleich probieren.
> Ich hoffe das ich dann auch mal einen respektablen biß bekomme.


 
Bitte daran denken...Lange Rute und Seher feinfühlig fischen mit diese System,und dan kan ja nicht schief gehen,Sargos,robalos
sarguetas,bezugos,douradas,abroteas,muränen,conger,bluefisch
wrackbarsche,pargos und und und...

ps:Mit chumbadinha bist ja auf die mittelschwere fische limitiert

um auf die DICKEN zu fischen brauchst ja andere Geräte, so wie Jose' es benutzt...

Ein Korb musst du ja unbedingt haben,sonst kriegst die fische nicht hoch...

Nolte


----------



## Nolte (5. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

|kopfkrat Hy leute!...



Ok Johnnie!...Ich habe alle die information die du brauchst

inklusive Wohnungen (Seher preiswert)und Klasse, alles neue
mit tv,klimanllage in jeder Zimmer, Küche und und...Aber 
es währe mir recht wenn du auch Information über dich mir vermitteln konntest mit wen du fährst ,deine Interessen un so weiter, wie gesagt, ich habe all die Information die man braucht
um im Portugal schöner Urlaub zu machen Falls mein Post dir zusagt dann biete per PM antworten...http://www.cascaismarepesca.com/

Nolte


----------



## Jose (5. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

ach johnnie, ist ja ok, dass es dir egal ist, "wo die algarve liegt" - ganz unwichtig ist es aber nicht, weil Klippen mit Höhen von 30-40m erfordern schon andere Maßnahmen als Felsen mit 5-10m, oder gar fast endlose sandstrände etwas weiter im norden. egal. du hast mittelmeer-, also meereserfahrung, dann kennst du dochz eigentlich schon die grundtechniken, montagen, köder etc. am atlantik sind die gezeiten viel wichtiger als am mittelmeer, vor allem dann, wenn du bei ebbe irgendwo in die klippen läufst und dann von der flut geklemmt wirst. ohne paranoia machen zu wollen - der atlantik vergibt nix, schon gar nicht grobe fehler. genug "pauke". schau was die anderen angler machen - das fängt!, die wissen, wie zu der zeit zu fischen ist. so allgemeines über "fischen in portugal" hilft nur bedingt weiter: die örtlichen verhältnisse sind viel zu entscheidend - ne rückströmung, seegraswiesen etc.etc. in so ein paar tagen in so einem großen meer bemerkenswertes zu fangen - eher unwahrscheinlich. frag mal  Nolte, was so im herbst bei lissabon läuft,
das wär bestimmt hilfreich, und jetzt im ernst: wenn du nur ein paar tage in bei lissabon hast - schau dir das meer an, die angler, geh gegrillte sardinen essen und besuch das Oceanário in lissabon, http://www.oceanario.pt.
ich würde jedenfalls für ein paar tage in pt keine ausrüstung mitschleppen - aber die augen aufhalten - für demnächst...


----------



## Jose (5. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> ehm wer sagt denn das ich nur ein paar tage da bleibe ?^^
> wir haben schon vor dort 2wochen zu bleiben^^...


das sind nur ein paar tage

aber schöne wahrscheinlich.
tipp: nimm das angebot von Nolte an


----------



## Nolte (5. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

#h OK Leute!...Habt ihr die Rute gesehen???...Die für die Kllipen?...Was sagt ihr?

Jose' hastes gesehen???

Nolte


----------



## Jose (5. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> #h OK Leute!...Habt ihr die Rute gesehen???...Die für die Kllipen?...Was sagt ihr?
> 
> Jose' hastes gesehen???
> 
> Nolte



um ehrlich zu sein: nein. wo soll die sein, in http://www.cascaismarepesca.com - oder wo: jetzt hast du mich richtig heiss gemacht: wo find ich die??????????


nebenbei - auch ein nachtmensch?!


----------



## Nolte (6. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> um ehrlich zu sein: nein. wo soll die sein, in http://www.cascaismarepesca.com - oder wo: jetzt hast du mich richtig heiss gemacht: wo find ich die??????????
> 
> 
> nebenbei - auch ein nachtmensch?!


 
Hy Jose'... hir ist die Rute,extra für die fischrei mit der "chumbadinha" Scarpa special  5 metr und ein fedder in der hand...

http://www.vega.com.pt/docs/download/2007/006.pdf

Nolte


----------



## Sargo (6. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ Nolte

Hallo Nachtmensch ! Also die Rute finde ich wunderbar und sicher
perfekt für die Gewesser rund um Sagres geeignet. Habe mir im
Internet die Seite von Rapala angesehen und die von Dir 
empfohlenen x-rap SB und SGM leider nicht gefunden, glaube der
SGM heißt jetzt irgend wie anders. Na egal. Ein Wobbler kostet sicherlich um die 10 Euro, richtig ? Na ja zum Glück wird man die 
Dinger selten verlieren, da ich ja dann am Strand angeln werde.

@ Jonny

also es gibt natürlich die 40 Meter hohen Klippen aber natürlich nicht nur, Wie Du auf meinem Bild siehst ist es bei Carrapateira
friedlicher und man kann auch am Strand gute Fische fangen 
(meist nachts). Auch zwei Wochen sind nur ein paar Tage, die
in Portugal immer wie im Fluge vergehen (leider). Gute Tips zum Angeln hast Du doch in diesem Forum schon jede Menge.
Hast Du von diesem tread schon alle Seiten gelesen ? Wenn nicht, wir haben schon oft über das Angeln in P hier im Forum diskutiert, über Suchbegriff Portugal findest Du bestimmt jede 
gewünschte Info. Deinen leicht aggrsieven Ton (z.B. ist mir doch wurscht wo die Algarve ist" finde ich hier auch deutlich 
fehl am Platz. Etwas sollte man sich schon über sein geplantes Urlaubsgebiet informieren, wozu reist man ? Fischen steht bei mir auch obenan aber der Rest in Portugal ist fast genauso 
schön (z.B. das Essen, guter Wein, tolle Landschaft etc.)

Grüße 

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Nolte (6. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:vik: Hallo Sargo!...

 Die Rute ist ohne Zweifel Seher geeignet den es ist extra dafür gebaut und von erfahrene Angler  getestet...

Die Rapalas kanst ja im Portugal kaufen,falls es ihr nicht findest

Sardine und Makrele Imitation sind immer gut...

Ja bin hofft "heulenmässig" unterwegs in der Net hehehe

Nolte


----------



## Jose (6. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Ja bin hofft "heulenmässig" unterwegs in der Net hehehe
> 
> Nolte


ach Nolte, jetzt muß ich aber, "heulen" ist chorar, du meinst aber wohl "Eule" - coruja oder mocho, oder?


----------



## indefischer (6. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

HI Leute,
ist ja echt ne super Sache hier geworden#6. 
Nur kleine Zwischenmeldung:
In Sagres am Strand angelt grad einer:
http://www.portugal-webcams.com/webcams/webcam-sagres.htm


----------



## Nolte (6. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> ach Nolte, jetzt muß ich aber, "heulen" ist chorar, du meinst aber wohl "Eule" - coruja oder mocho, oder?


 
Hy Jose' ...Hehehe und op es so ist wie du es sagst

Deutsch musste man können hehe#q 

Nolte


----------



## Jose (6. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Hy Jose' ...Hehehe und op es so ist wie du es sagst
> 
> Deutsch musste man können hehe#q
> 
> Nolte



!!! und noch viel lieber & wichtiger portugiesisch !!! hehe!


----------



## Nolte (6. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Jose'...Man "tutet" was man kann hehehe#c 

Ich glaube das man es einigermasse versteht:q 


Ps: Wie gefällt dir die scarpa special??

Nolte


----------



## Jose (6. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

hm, carbon klingt immer gut - für mich aber ein bißchen zu wenig gelb 


ok, ich hab noch ne andere, ich mag aber das fallenstellen und warten und warten, für die boia bin ich irgendwie zu langsam, immer köder weg, fisch weg usw. aber die chumbadinha-montage ist gut - ich mach aber immer ne feinere mundschnur zum blei - bei hänger kann ich den fisch so oft retten.


----------



## Nolte (7. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> hm, carbon klingt immer gut - für mich aber ein bißchen zu wenig gelb
> 
> 
> ok, ich hab noch ne andere, ich mag aber das fallenstellen und warten und warten, für die boia bin ich irgendwie zu langsam, immer köder weg, fisch weg usw. aber die chumbadinha-montage ist gut - ich mach aber immer ne feinere mundschnur zum blei - bei hänger kann ich den fisch so oft retten.


 
Das ist ein andere Montage, (ao tento )mit der chumbadinha entweder hast Fisch und kriegst ihn raus oder verliest alles bei hänger,den der blei ist auf den Haken drauf man fischt direkt...

Nolte


----------



## Nolte (7. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:vik: Hy Leute...Frohe Ostern!...

 Und auf Portuguiesisch=Boa Pascoa







Nolte


----------



## Nolte (7. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Leute #h 

Gantz frisch aus Portugal bei Setubal

in der Nacht gefangen auf spinngeräte mit Wobbler Maria Kiss


----------



## Nolte (7. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy nochmal...Die sind "ein bissyen"paniert,hir noch einer

saubere foto...

Nolte


----------



## Sargo (7. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ Jose + Nolte !

Hy wie geht es Euch Nachtmenschen ? Nun der sex + drunk Jonny ist ja zunächst weg, schau mer mal ob er zuruckkommt !?

Ist nicht böse  gemeint (@Jonny, Schwamm drüber) !

Die letzten Fotos verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Spinnen bringt doch nur tage etwas, oder ? Spinnen nachts bringt wenig, dachte ich.

@ Nolte, mach Dir auch über gewisse Äußerungen im net nicht so viele  Gedanken, wir haben das doch schon diskuttiert, es gibt solche und solche.

Ich habe heute Deiner Empfehlung folgend die 4 Wobbler Rapala silber/blau und grün Makrele bestellt und werde soooooo gespannt sein, ob das an den diskutierten Stellen 
klappt !

@ Jose, bin nächste Woche wieder in Bonn, aber nicht mehr so lange, meeting ?

Grüße Euch Alle Ihr Portugalfans (und welche die es noch werden wollen)

SARGO   :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Nolte (7. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Sargo...Wer sagt das Nacht/s spinning nicht gut ist???#c 

Ich bestimmt nicht,in der Nacht ist der "Predator" am aktivsten

vor alle Dinge die Grösseren,benutze biette dunklere Wobller

den in der Nacht gibt/s immer noch ein "Rest Licht" die von den Räuber genutzt werden,sie attackieren von unten,und wen die Wobller sich im diese Moment zwieschen Fisch und oberfläche befindert werd sie logischerweise sofort attackiert,und wer der Wolfie kent weiss wie schnell das geht...

Nolte


----------



## Jose (8. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> ...den in der Nacht gibt/s immer noch ein "Rest Licht" die von den Räuber genutzt werden...


eben. und wenn der fiscal uns nächtens an der küste findet (und kontrolliert und und...), dann finden die robalos und kollegen unsere spinnköder bei nacht wohl erst recht Ist aber wanderfischen am sandstrand - oder, Nolte?

@sargo, gerne, hab aber noch mächtig umme ohren wg. umzug, muß ich mal sehen. bleiben uns ein paar wöchelchen?


----------



## Nolte (8. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> eben. und wenn der fiscal uns nächtens an der küste findet (und kontrolliert und und...), dann finden die robalos und kollegen unsere spinnköder bei nacht wohl erst recht Ist aber wanderfischen am sandstrand - oder, Nolte?
> 
> Hy Jose' ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Nolte (8. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Jose'...

Der besagte Strand (praia das bicas) wo die viellen robalos 

gefangen werden!...

http://litoral2.no.sapo.pt/images/s5.jpg

Nolte


----------



## Jose (9. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> ...Nacht fischen ist nur im süsswasser Verboten ahm Strand ist es´erlaubt


ich sag ja auch nicht, dass nachtangeln im meer verboten sei, ich sag ja nur, dass der fiscal ordentlich beobachtet und kontrolliert, des nachts, im süden, ob du angelst oder "strandgut" suchst oder so. du weißt schon...
jedenfalls ist die dunkelste nacht immer noch hell genug für robalos & fiscal


----------



## Nolte (9. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> ich sag ja auch nicht, dass nachtangeln im meer verboten sei, ich sag ja nur, dass der fiscal ordentlich beobachtet und kontrolliert, des nachts, im süden, ob du angelst oder "strandgut" suchst oder so. du weißt schon...
> jedenfalls ist die dunkelste nacht immer noch hell genug für robalos & fiscal


 
Ja Jose' ich weiss was du meinst,im Sommer sind die fiscais viel unterwegs und kontrollieren (ist gut so)aber ich und die Leute die ich keene haben noch nie Probleme damit geahbt wir fischen 
und denken an nicht anderes ich persönlich finde es gut das die 
kontrollieren...Und für robalos & ist licht genug da hast ja recht

Nolte


----------



## Nolte (10. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

|wavey: Hy Jose'...
Die sind am Samstag gefangen worden,Pargos vom boot aus

bei Cascais-Lissabon

Köder waren lebende makrelen und Stöcker auf etwa 90m tiefe







Nolte


----------



## sdobri (10. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

zitat von Nolte:
Bitte daran denken...Lange Rute und Seher feinfühlig fischen mit diese System,und dan kan ja nicht schief gehen,Sargos,robalos
sarguetas,bezugos,douradas,abroteas,muränen,conger ,bluefisch
wrackbarsche,pargos und und und...

ps:Mit chumbadinha bist ja auf die mittelschwere fische limitiert

um auf die DICKEN zu fischen brauchst ja andere Geräte, so wie Jose' es benutzt...

Ein Korb musst du ja unbedingt haben,sonst kriegst die fische nicht hoch...

Nolte


hallo Nolte
ich will ja vom strand aus angeln um einen absturz zu vermeiden, angele ja auch schon das dritte jahr in portugal bis jetzt nur mit einem kleinen fang,sollte ich es auch mal am tage mit wobblern oder blinkern probieren oder soll ich grundangeln mit laufblei oder ohne wie angele ich am besten mit einem schwimmer , laut einigen portugiesen angeln diese immer ohne d.h. grundangeln , dabei bleibt mir aber immer die schnur an irgendeinen stein oder felsen hängen.wie sieht die montage mit einem wobbler oder ähnlichen aus ( schwimmer oder nicht , wie schwer muß das blei sein etc .).Meine Rute ist 5 m lang , bis glaube ich 200 gramm
Danke bin für jede antwort dankbar


----------



## Nolte (10. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



sdobri schrieb:


> zitat von Nolte:
> Bitte daran denken...Lange Rute und Seher feinfühlig fischen mit diese System,und dan kan ja nicht schief gehen,Sargos,robalos
> sarguetas,bezugos,douradas,abroteas,muränen,conger ,bluefisch
> wrackbarsche,pargos und und und...
> ...


 
Hallo Sdobri...
Am Strand zu fischen am Tag werde ich dir abratenVersuche/s
auf eine Mole,hast ja ne Prügel vom eine Rute,diese mit weichKrabben/ganze ein vorfach mindestens 2,5 m mit Durchlaufblei und etwa 100 bis 150 gr (die Douradas sind verrückt danach) oder du kannst eine "Rabeira"basteln (etwa 4 -5 m vorfach mit 2 oder drei haken,so ähnlich wie plattfisch Systeme vom Boot aus,nur ohne perlen,(Portuguiesische fische mögen das nicht) spass,das Wasser drüber ist zu klar dafür,diese System aber bitte nur benutzen wen ein Bissyen Strömung da ist sonst funktionierts nicht,köder ist im Prinzip egal,nur nicht die scllickwurmer,die sind zwar sehr gut aber zu weich,wersuche mit Gansso,Casulo,Coreana,Minocao al dies sind Würmer die alt ein Bissyen feste sind und sehr gut für Sandboden,frühe oder später werdst ja wass fangen,beachte biette die gezeiten,immer 2 Stunder vor ebe und 2 Std danach
bei Flut genau so,es ist wischtig...
Wünsche dir schöner zeiten in der Algarve

Nolte


----------



## Nolte (11. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Leute...

Hab gerade der etwas ältere Post vom Fischen in der Algarve gesehen,Mein Got,sovielle falsche Information habe ich in ein Forum noch nie gesehen...Man sagt das im der Algarve sich nicht lohnt zu Fischen,lustig echt lustig...Wen man nicht angel kann und die situationen nicht kent ist es normal...Aber falsche informationen weiter geben in ein forum ist schon das letzte.

Nolte


----------



## Nolte (12. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:m Hy Leute...

Hir ein kleine Robalo vom Mike gefangen mit halbe sardine

in der Brandung nachts...






Nolte


----------



## Nolte (12. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:m Hy Leute...

Hir mein kumpell mit Bicas aus der Algarve gefischt mit "Ralos"

0,25 mm monofil als vorfach 30 cm,paternoster sistem 3 x Haken,auf eine tiefe von etwa 60 m.Am Samstag






Nolte


----------



## Sargo (15. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy,

werde vom 13,05. - 31.05. wieder an der Algarve sein und Angeln was das Zeug hält. Sonst noch jemand da ? Zusammen angeln macht mehr Spaß.

Grüße

SARGO  :q:q:q:q


----------



## Sargo (15. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Nolte,

was heißt eine weiche Krabbe ? Ich kenne die Krabben, die 
lebendig zum Angeln verkauft werden, aber sind die weich ?

Grüße




Sargo :q:q:q















Nolte schrieb:


> Hallo Sdobri...
> Am Strand zu fischen am Tag werde ich dir abratenVersuche/s
> auf eine Mole,hast ja ne Prügel vom eine Rute,diese mit weichKrabben/ganze ein vorfach mindestens 2,5 m mit Durchlaufblei und etwa 100 bis 150 gr (die Douradas sind verrückt danach) oder du kannst eine "Rabeira"basteln (etwa 4 -5 m vorfach mit 2 oder drei haken,so ähnlich wie plattfisch Systeme vom Boot aus,nur ohne perlen,(Portuguiesische fische mögen das nicht) spass,das Wasser drüber ist zu klar dafür,diese System aber bitte nur benutzen wen ein Bissyen Strömung da ist sonst funktionierts nicht,köder ist im Prinzip egal,nur nicht die scllickwurmer,die sind zwar sehr gut aber zu weich,wersuche mit Gansso,Casulo,Coreana,Minocao al dies sind Würmer die alt ein Bissyen feste sind und sehr gut für Sandboden,frühe oder später werdst ja wass fangen,beachte biette die gezeiten,immer 2 Stunder vor ebe und 2 Std danach
> bei Flut genau so,es ist wischtig...
> ...


----------



## Nolte (15. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Hallo Nolte,
> 
> was heißt eine weiche Krabbe ? Ich kenne die Krabben, die
> lebendig zum Angeln verkauft werden, aber sind die weich ?
> ...


 
Hy Sargo!...

Weichkrabbe ist gemeint wenn der sein Panzer wechseltihr sind sein Hormonen besonderes Aroma intensiv und auf diesen Grund 
ganz besonderes attraktiv für die fische (und der Panzer ist weicher)brauchen ja nicht viel zu Kauen :q 
de Krabben die im Geschäft gibt sind nur bedingt interessant
ihr soll man nur die Weibchen interessant,hauptsäschtlisch wen sie "voll" sind...
Nolte


----------



## Nolte (15. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Hy Sargo!...
> 
> Weichkrabbe ist gemeint wenn der sein Panzer wechselt ihr sind sein Hormonen besonderes Aroma intensiv und auf diesen Grund
> ganz besonderes attraktiv für die fische (und der Panzer ist weicher)brauchen ja nicht viel zu Kauen :q
> ...


----------



## Sargo (21. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Puckrapfen,

wann bist Du denn genau in Sagres ? Ich fliege am 13.05. und bleibe bis zum 30.05., In welcher Pension bist Du ? Kann jederzeit mal nach Sagres kommen, Runde Nachtfischen ?

Grüße

SARGO

|supergri













Puckrapfen schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahre Ende Mai zum Angeln nach Sagres.
> Weiß Du vielleicht ob Nachts im Hafen mit Bluefischen oder anderen großen Raubfischen zu rechnen ist?


----------



## Puckrapfen (23. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Sargo,

ich bin zwischen 23.05. -3105. da. 
Unter dem Link siehst du unsere Bleibe:
http://www.algarve-abc.de/carrapateira/carrapateira.html

Wir können gerne mal ne Nacht auf Conger fischen.

Grüße


----------



## Puckrapfen (24. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Portugal-Fans,

hier ein kleiner Conger von meinem Spannmann, gefangen nachts von den Klippen in carrapateira.

.......Hoffentlich fangen wir dieses Jahr Größere.

MFG


----------



## Puckrapfen (24. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hier noch ein Foto.

Hier warte ich auf eine hoffnungsvolle Congernacht


----------



## Sargo (26. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Puckrapfen,

bitte schicke mir mal Deine Handy - Nummer, damit wir etwas ausmachen können. Fischen wir mal im Hafen von Sagrez ?
Du warst schon mal in der Ecke, richtig ? Hattest aber noch nicht geangelt ?

Grüße

SARGO :m


----------



## sdobri (30. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo an alle Portugalfans

ein kleiner Tipp für den der es noch nicht weis.Die Ryanair fliegt seit neuesten auch nach Faro habe am 20.August gebucht für vier Personen , Kosten =363Euro insgesamt mit allen Gebühren , da macht fliegen wieder Spaß.


----------



## Sargo (30. April 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

von wo aus ? Denke nicht von Hahn, oder ?

SARGO 






sdobri schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Portugalfans
> 
> ein kleiner Tipp für den der es noch nicht weis.Die Ryanair fliegt seit neuesten auch nach Faro habe am 20.August gebucht für vier Personen , Kosten =363Euro insgesamt mit allen Gebühren , da macht fliegen wieder Spaß.


----------



## Nolte (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Johnny...Ja wir sind dabei Extra für dich ein paar fotos zu machen, dann werde ich es dir per pm schicken!!!...Es ist nicht so enfach nach der schnelle mal jemand zu finden die mal ein 
paar schöner bilder machen kan,auch wan es sich so einfach anöhrt!!!...

Nolte


----------



## sdobri (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Frage von Sargo
von wo aus ? Denke nicht von Hahn, oder ?

SARGO 


AW.:

hallo
die fliegen nach faro von frankfurt hahn teilweise sogar für 1 cent + gebühren bisste dann bei 20 euro für einen flug
Achtungie Ryanair fliegt immer nur Montags und Sonntags hin , bzw. zurück


----------



## Sargo (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy sdobri (was soll das denn heißen ?).

Danke für die gute Info, normalerweise verfolge ich alle Flüge ganz genau aber daß sie jetzt von Hahn nach Faro fliegen ist mir entgangen, danke Dir für die supernews !!!!!


Grüße

SARGO


@ puckrapfen ich rufe Dich in Portugal an zwecks Sagresangeln

:q:q:q:q









sdobri schrieb:


> Frage von Sargo
> von wo aus ? Denke nicht von Hahn, oder ?
> 
> SARGO
> ...


----------



## sdobri (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Hy sdobri (was soll das denn heißen ?).
> 
> Danke für die gute Info, normalerweise verfolge ich alle Flüge ganz genau aber daß sie jetzt von Hahn nach Faro fliegen ist mir entgangen, danke Dir für die supernews !!!!!
> 
> ...


hallo
was meinst du mit was soll das denn heißen??
fliege im august nach portugal, wie sind da die angelbedingungen??


----------



## Jose (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> werde vom 13,05. - 31.05. wieder an der Algarve sein und Angeln was das Zeug hält. Sonst noch jemand da ? Zusammen angeln macht mehr Spaß.
> 
> ...


ola algarvio,
wieder zurück oder doch abgestürzt?
ich schreib mal "unsinn", um Algarve Update wieder nach vorne zu bringen.
@ Nolte, gehen wir doch noch fischen in Porto?

und: leben wir eigentlich noch?

vamos ver, ate depois


----------



## werner2468 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo an alle, 
bin neu hier und habe all diese postings gelesen. Also Nolte, Sagro und Jose,- Ihr kennt euch scheinbar sehr gut aus an der Algarve. Ich fahre mit 4. August nach Sines bzw. wohne ich in Santo Andre und würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn ich mal mit erfahrenen Portugalanglern mitgehen könnte. War bis jetzt in Spanien an der Costa Almeria aber fischmässig nicht besonders.
Achja,- ich bin bis mindestens Ende Februar dort , da ich in Sines arbeite. Somit ist auch jede Menge Zeit um zu fischen und hoffentlich auch richtig zu erlernen. Bin ja Österreicher und eher das Fliegenfischen gewohnt.
Hoffe auf viele Antworten, vor allem wo in und um Sines,- oder besser am Wochende in den Süden fahren?
Lieber Gruss an alle
Werner


----------



## Sargo (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Werner,

wow, in Portugal arbeiten, klingt interessant. Kannst Du denn
Portugisisch ?

Nun wie Du weißt fische ich immer im Süden (gutes Stück weg
von Sines), sodaß ich für dort natürlich keine tips geben kann.

Fischen an der Westküste ist ein Traum, Du wirst sehr gut fangen zumal Du ja auch über den Winter dort bist (meiner Meinung nach die beste Zeit zum Fischen).

Viel kannst Du gar nicht falsch machen. Morgen und Abenddämmerung sind immer sehr gut, auch nachts ist immer was los. Zuz beachten ist auch die Flut. Bei auflaufendem Wasser (zwei Stunden vor Flut) bis eine Stunde nach Flut ist es immer gut. Etwas schwer wird für Dich sein, daß Du vom Fliegenfischen ja ganz filigrane Ausrüstungen gewohnt bist und
jetzt brauchst Du 3,50 - 4 Meter - Ruten mit Wurfgewicht bis
mind. 150 Gramm, ist schon ein Unterschied.

Der Nolte mit Wurzeln in Setubal kann Dir zu Sines sicher was sagen. Schau auch ins Port. Angelforum pescadesprtiva-net.pt

Wenn Du Portugisisch verstehst BINGO. Kannst dort im Forum
Kontakt zu Einheimischen suchen, die werden Dir alles beantworten, sind sehr nett.

Grüße

SARGO


----------



## Jose (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Hy Werner,
> ....
> Schau auch ins Port. Angelforum pescadesprtiva-net.pt
> ...
> ...



er meint [SIZE=-1]www.*pescadesportiva*-pt.net[/SIZE]


----------



## werner2468 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo,

Portugiesisch spreche ich leider nicht. Baustellensprache ist Englisch.
Danke jedoch für den Tip. Wenn ihr wieder mal in Portugal seit, dann meldet euch bitte. Eventuelle können wir ja dann mal zusammen den Fischen nachstellen -)
Nolte ist dem Forum abhanden gekommen?:c

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Mario46 (24. Juni 2007)

*Zavial / Praia Ingina*

Hallo zusammen, durch eine glückliche Fügung habe ich in einem Restaurant in der Nähe von Zavial / Praia Ingrina, in Hortas do Tabual, einen Job bekommen und bin bereits ab Mittwoch vor Ort.. :vik: 
Mit Google Earth sieht die Küste ja sehr Interessant aus. Hat irgend jemand in dieser Ecke schon Erfahrung gemacht ? 
Erfahrung mit schwerem Gerät hab ich, nur an der Portugiesischen Küste halt nicht. 
Falls jemand Tipps also auch allgemeiner Art hat, welche Fische etc. hat wär ich dankbar.
Vor Jahren war ich mal von Portimao, im Boot ganz Erfolgreich.
Eventuell trifft man sich dann ja auch mal vor Ort, 
Gruß Mario, noch in Berlin #h


----------



## Sargo (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Mario,

na das ist ja ein Ding !  Da bist Du ganz in der Nähe von Salema
(10 Minuten mit dem Auto). Denke sehr viel ist schon im tread
aufgetaucht, auch Bilder von mir in Salema etc.

Welche Infos brauchst Du genau ??

Also allzu schwer muß das gerät auch nicht sein, eine 3,5 - 4 m
Rute ist perfekt. Ich fische immer mit einem 80 - er Grundblei.

Etwas schwerer muß das Gerät an der Westküste sein (wo Du ja nicht bist). Bitte mal info wie z.B. Handy - Nummer hinterlassen,
ich komme im Oktober wieder zum Fischen.

Grüße   SARGO   |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Mario46 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Sargo, danke für deine Antwort.
Was mich am meisten Interessiert ist, welche Fische ich an welchem Küstenstreifen, wie fangen könnte #c
Also was wäre wo besser, Würmer, Sardine etc.
Ob man auch mit Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner... nun ja die Liste liesse sich endlos fortsetzen.

Auf der anderen Seite, werd sowieso erstmal sehen wie die anderen dort oben was fangen und ein Auge auf Köder und Montage werfen.

Praia Zavial biete ja gleich drei verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Steilküste, Strand - und Felsküste, sieht zumindest so aus, also fast wie Salema.
Inzwischen hab ich mal im Forum gelesen, und dat kann ja richtig Interessant werden.

 ich bin so richtig Portugeil :k 

Mario


----------



## Mario46 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Sargo, 
jetzt hab´ich doch noch zwei Fragen, kann man dort in der Gegend auch Angelzeug also Blei, Haken, Wirbel etc. kaufen oder bringst du dir deine Ersatzteile aus Deutschland mit.

Woher bekommst du deine Würmer gräbst du die am Strand ?
An Sardinen sollte ich im Restaurant ja locker rankommen.

Obregado 
Mario


----------



## Nolte (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

#hHallo!...Allerseits...

Bin noch da...Grüß an alle!...

Freut mich zu sehen das mehrere Borddies sich für Portugal interessieren...

So so arbeiten in Portugal,Gllücklische Menschen sind das
wen ihr den "drehe" raus habt mit der Fischerei im Portugal dan Mahlzeit, seid ihr nur noch am Angel; Portugal hat viel zu bitten was Angel angeht... Und Gastronomisch gesehen... ahua

Mario...Das ist "fast"ein Portuguiesische Name oder??...Italo??

Ich helfe euch gerne mit tips und so,"em contrapartida"werde ich gerne auch mal lesen uber eure erlebnis(positiv oder negativ) das werde mich freuen,geschäft???...

FC


----------



## Mario46 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Nolte,

Mario ist Italienisch, den hab ich in Portugal aber schon öfter gehört.


----------



## Sargo (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Jo, das ist ein Klasse - Bild !

@ Nolte: Viel Spaß in DK

SARGO  :q:q








Nolte schrieb:


> :vik:​
> 
> :vik: Hy Leute!...Ist das nicht ein schöne foto???​
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Mario46 schrieb:


> Hi Sargo,
> jetzt hab´ich doch noch zwei Fragen, kann man dort in der Gegend auch Angelzeug also Blei, Haken, Wirbel etc. kaufen oder bringst du dir deine Ersatzteile aus Deutschland mit.
> 
> Woher bekommst du deine Würmer gräbst du die am Strand ?
> ...


calma mario,
alles was du zum fischen brauchst kauf dort unten, billiger und angepasster.
in sagres gibts mehrere läden - in lagos sowieso, frag deinen chef, der sagt dir alles, würmer graben kann echt hart werden,  denk bloß nicht an wattwürmer, sardinen kaufst du in den märkten, V.d.B. oder beim fliegenden fischhändler, auf den märkten palettenweise die nicht mehr ganz so frischen sardinen zum anfüttern mit zerstampften sardinen, ansonsten schau lieber womit gerade gefischt wird.
nebenbei, zavial, ingrina etc. sieht super aus, aber wenn keine welle ist,  sprich südost, isses doch auch ziemlich dürftig.

aber: wollen wir nicht tauschen, jeje?
ps, noch eine korinthe hinterher,  "Obregado" immer mit "i", obrigado also.
ist aber auch sowas von egal eigentlich...


----------



## Sargo (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Jose,

siehst Du, jetzt bin ich schon seit einem Monat weg aus Bonn
und arbeite nun an der Schweizer Grenze. Schade, daß Du 
zuletzt so busy warst, hätten mal schön über Portugal plaudern können.

Grüße

SARGO    













Jose schrieb:


> calma mario,
> alles was du zum fischen brauchst kauf dort unten, billiger und angepasster.
> in sagres gibts mehrere läden - in lagos sowieso, frag deinen chef, der sagt dir alles, würmer graben kann echt hart werden, denk bloß nicht an wattwürmer, sardinen kaufst du in den märkten, V.d.B. oder beim fliegenden fischhändler, auf den märkten palettenweise die nicht mehr ganz so frischen sardinen zum anfüttern mit zerstampften sardinen, ansonsten schau lieber womit gerade gefischt wird.
> nebenbei, zavial, ingrina etc. sieht super aus, aber wenn keine welle ist, sprich südost, isses doch auch ziemlich dürftig.
> ...


----------



## Mario46 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Danke für die Tipps,
inzwischen bin ich vor Ort, nur zum Angeln bin ich noch nicht gewesen, weil hier zur Zeit ein richtig ekliger Wind ist. Aber ich bin ja noch eine Weile hier. Dienstag fahre ich nach Sagres, mal sehen was man da so finden kann.

Grüsse
Mario


----------



## Nolte (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Versuche ein platz an diesen Boot zu ergaten...

Der Skieper "Falcao" ist ein klasse Kumpel und werd dir helfen mit tipps und material,der ist ein alte hase der schon in Norueguische gewässer sein wesen getrieben hat...

FC


----------



## Nolte (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Sargo...Samstag ist so weit...Kleine Belt und Gelbe Reef:vik:

FC


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Sargo...Samstag ist so weit...Kleine Belt und Gelbe Reef:vik:
> 
> FC


aiiih, boa pesca, nolte.
(vais ter saudade de sardinhas, verdad?)


----------



## Nolte (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> aiiih, boa pesca, nolte.
> (vais ter saudade de sardinhas, verdad?)



Und op... ich "saudade"habe Jose', die kleine dinge sind lecker bis zum gehts nicht mehr.aber diesen Jahr werd ich voll verzichten mussen#t

FC


----------



## Jose (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Und op... ich "saudade"habe Jose', die kleine dinge sind lecker bis zum gehts nicht mehr.aber diesen Jahr werd ich voll verzichten mussen#t
> 
> FC


ich kenn die leider auch nur noch aus der dose.
mit einem bißchen glück bin ich ab november wieder "zuhause".
vamos ver :k


----------



## Sargo (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Na dann werden wir paar Forum - Leute ja mal zusammen ein paar Sardinen essen können.

Grüße

SARGO    











Jose schrieb:


> ich kenn die leider auch nur noch aus der dose.
> mit einem bißchen glück bin ich ab november wieder "zuhause".
> vamos ver :k


----------



## Sargo (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Mario,

habe von meinen Eltern per Tel. gehört, daß sehr lange so ein ekelig kalter Wind war aber jetzt ist es ja herrlich. Meine Eltern
sind im Moment in Salema und haben sogar Ihren Rückflug verfallen lassen und bleiben noch ein paar Wochen. In der 
Kleipe in Ingrina sind sie auch häufig zu Gast.

Laß mich mitte auf jeden Fall wissen, was Du angeltechnisch
so erlebst.

Grüße und eine gute Zeit

SARGO  









quote=Mario46;1658871]Danke für die Tipps,
inzwischen bin ich vor Ort, nur zum Angeln bin ich noch nicht gewesen, weil hier zur Zeit ein richtig ekliger Wind ist. Aber ich bin ja noch eine Weile hier. Dienstag fahre ich nach Sagres, mal sehen was man da so finden kann.

Grüsse
Mario[/quote]


----------



## Sargo (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ Mario

wie sieht es aus in Ingrina beach ? Schon mal Angeln gewesen ?

Arbeitest Du in der kleinen Kneipe ? Als Koch ? 

Habe gerade gestern einen Flug gebucht, wir sind im Oktober wieder in Salema.


Grüsse und melde Dich mal

SARGO |supergri|supergri


----------



## Mario46 (22. Juli 2007)

*Megafrust !!!*

Wut, trommel, Bomben schmeiss...
Sch.... ich hab mir in Hortas do Tabual bein Vorbereiten zum Pizza backen, drei Rippen, gleich viermal gebrochen....
Da aber ohne Arbeit keine Kohle, bin ich nun, aber nur bis spätestens März 08, nochmal in Deutschland um die Brüche verheilen zu lassen. Ab März bin ich dann wieder dort vor Ort.

Ingrina ist zumindest optisch sehr viel  interessanter als Zavial und wenn ich im nächsten Jahr wieder in Vila do Bispo bin werde ich in Ingrina auch meine Angel auswerfen. Meine Angelzeug habe ich gleich in Hortas gelassen.

By the Way... das Restaurante "Ö" in Hortas do Tabual ist ein echtes Kleinod, selbst Mr. Letzte Bratwurst vor Amerika, Wolfgang ist dort fast täglich zu Gast um sein Sagres zu trinken und/oder sein Schnitzel zu knabbern ;-)
http://restaurante-hortas.eu.tt/

Adios und im näxten Jahr mit´m Sagres auf Frischfisch.

Mario


----------



## Jose (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

also ein lächeln (oder ist es doch eher ein grinsen) kann ich mir jetzt doch nicht verkneifen: wenn schon beim pizzabacken 3 rippen gleich 4x...

vielleicht solltest du dann doch lieber nur vom sandstrand fischen, nicht von den stockeligen felsen bei ingrina/zavial oder gar den klippen 
an der westküste. jetzt lach nicht, das ist gar nicht gut bei rippenbruch 
gute besserung immerhin!
nebenbei, "Ö" finde ich in portugal ziemlich föhl äm plätz, der Ümläüte wegen,
und gruß an wolfgang, bratwurst schmeckt mir immer noch nicht, auch wenns die letzte vor america ist.
für 'nen tosta mista hab ich dagegen immer platz.
jetzt biste ja wieder in B, genug zeit wohl, um an der Ö-website zu arbeiten. die kanns gebrauchen. haste probleme damit: PM

até depois


----------



## Mario46 (22. Juli 2007)

*@ Jose*

Na ja.... wenn es denn die Pizza wäre...Im Dezember 06 wurde ich übelst von einem Auto durch die Gegend gewirbelt und dabei wurden mir die Rippen das erste Mal zerlegt.
D.h. durch die Gesundheitreform in Deutschland war mir eine ordentliche Heilung aber nicht (mehr) möglich und damit war ein Folgeschaden vorprogrammiert....
Wären die Behörden in Deutschland nur zu 1 % Prozent so effektiv wie man es propagandistisch in die Welt posaunt, wäre ich auch heute noch an der Algarve...
Aber der deutsche Amtsschimmel lahmt natürlich auch und erst Recht im EU-Ausland.

D.h. das Jobcenter konnte erst vor wenigen Tagen realisieren dass Portugal nicht ein Teil von Deutschland - in Bayern ist... ( No Joke... total Ernst...Gänsehaut wachsend, heuel, solche Schlafmützen, geistige Tiefflieger entscheiden in und über Deutschland)
Aber klar die deutsche Freiheit wird ja auch am Hindukusch verteidigt.....und der Thunfisch wächst immer auf Dosenniveau.....

Die Webseite betreffend, ich arbeite nur nach Auftrag.
Kreativität wird Extra bezahlt.
Und die "Ö" Seite ist aus Sympathie für Horst... umsonst.

Und ... Berliner Currywurst oder Wiener Schnitzel sind na klar, allemal leckerer und nahrhafter als so ne öde Bratwurscht ;-)
Obwohl wat ne echte Bratwurst ist...

Viele Grüsse
Mario


----------



## Sargo (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Mario,

tut mir leid zu hören, daß Du so Pech hattest !!!!!

Was gibt es denn Spezielles im Ö ??????????

Ich stehe natürlich auf alles, was aus dem Meer kommt, 
Bratwurst oder Schnitzel in Portugal ? Um Gottes Willen,
nie mals, das kann ich Zuhause essen.

Grüße

SARGO alias Jens :q:q


----------



## Mario46 (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Jens,

das Spezielle ist so wie Wolfgangs letzte Bratwurst, gibt es dort das westlichste Schnitzel Europas. Die haben in der Tageskarte noch ein deutlich grösseres Angebot.
Dass es dort keine portugiesische Küche gibt...nun ja.

Dafür hat das Ö einige sehr nette, alte erfahrene portugiesische Angler als Stammgäste. So wie man in Deutschland in die Pizzeria geht um so ´ne Mafiatorte zu knabbern, gehen die Portugiesen zum Deutschen zum Schnitzel futtern.
Dabei kann man sich dann den einen oder anderen Tipp holen und sich sogar verabreden.... Und dann kamen die Rippen und damit nicht mehr ans Auswerfen zu denken. Du kannst dir nicht vorstellen wie frustrierend es ist, wenn man wegen Krankheit Angeln könnte... und wegen dieser Erkrankung aber auch nicht Angeln kann...

Wer Krake essen will, Ingrina ist doch auch nicht weit :vik:

Sonst ist es dort sehr Nett und wenn du  da oben bist, bestell Horst, Daniela und Hans einen schönen Gruss von mir.

Die verdammten Rippen tun immer noch weh |gr:

Schöne Grüsse
Mario


----------



## Nolte (3. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy   Hir ein report uber die Alentejanische Küste im Portugal,der Luis Ribeiro hat 150 km zu fuss in 11 tage uber die landschaft und fotos und videos gemacht,schaut  mal...  http://visao.clix.pt/default.asp?CpContentId=334061  FC


----------



## Jose (5. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Hy   Hir ein report uber die Alentejanische Küste im Portugal,der Luis Ribeiro hat 150 km zu fuss in 11 tage uber die landschaft und fotos und videos gemacht,schaut  mal...  http://visao.clix.pt/default.asp?CpContentId=334061  FC


danke für den link


----------



## Marco-GRX (6. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

heyy leute nächste woche geht es wieder los ich fahre mal wieder nach protugal das bei cavoairo an der algarve liegt habe dort schon öfters geangelt und auch immer gut gefangen jetzt die frage wie fange ich am besten haie und rochen da ich dies auch einmal ausprobieren wollte denn auf dauer werden hornhechte langweilig |bla: kleiner scherz am rande nur ich wollte schon immer mal ein sand- oder katzenhai fangen..........


Gruß Marco#h


----------



## Nolte (6. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Marco!...

Ich finde die fischerei auf hornechte und Katzenhaie "verlorene zeit" es giebt woll hunderte von interessantere fische im Portugal
die Katzenhaie sind vom Boot aus zwar rar aber noch zu fangen,vom Strand ehe glücksfahll,die hornechte sind zwar uberahl,aber wer will im Portugal Hornechte fangen???...

FC


----------



## Jose (6. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Hallo Marco!...
> 
> Ich finde die fischerei auf hornechte und Katzenhaie "verlorene zeit" es giebt woll hunderte von interessantere fische im Portugal
> die Katzenhaie sind vom Boot aus zwar rar aber noch zu fangen,vom Strand ehe glücksfahll,die hornechte sind zwar uberahl,aber wer will im Portugal Hornechte fangen???...
> ...


naja, gesalzen und getrocknet zum bier, ist doch auch was leckeres.
ok, für'n urlaub wohl doch nicht der kick.
und rochen ist auch ziemlich langweilig - bis auf den zitterrochen ([SIZE=-1]Tremelga), jedenfalls wenn man den falsch anpackt.

[/SIZE]


----------



## Marco-GRX (6. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

das mit dem rochen kann ich mir vorstellen^^|supergri naja vll versuch ich es auch mal mit der Fliegenrute auf Meeräsche 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Nolte (7. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ok Leute hir 
http://www.pescadesportiva-pt.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=30335#30335

gibts am 22.09.07 mal wieder ein grosse tref von unssere forum

www.pescadesportiva-pt.net  es werden verschidene angel technik gezeigt auch boot ist im begriff mit den www.ondassalgadas.pt  am ort werden verchidene speise serviert unter denen Spanferkel mit vorspeisen und nachspeisen alles inclusiv 15 € pro man, falls jemand interessiert ist kan sich da anmelden,falls hilfe notig ich werde dabei helfen...
Da könte ihr richtige speziallisten treffen was angel angeht...

FC


----------



## werner2468 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Leute,

bin nun in Portugal und kann nur sagen--- schön ists hier. Fischen war ich erst einmal für 1 Stunde, da ich den Rest am arbeiten war. Aber am Wochenende:q

Nolte,- hast du eine Idee, wo ich diese Weichkrebse herbekomme? Angelladen hier haben diese nicht und einen Fischmarkt gibts leider auch nicht.

Liebe Grüsse#h

Werner


----------



## Nolte (9. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Werner!...

Diese SUPERKÖDER ist relativ schwer zu bekomen,ich habe gerade mit ein kumpell aus Portugal telefoniert und er hat sich bereit erklärt mit dir da in zu fahren vo welche gibt(zu kaufen)
das ist bei Pinhal Novo Sudlich von Lissabon,die Kraben werden im Tejo/fluss gefangen zu zeit sind sie sehr begehrt wegen der Adlerfische die zu zeit da sind (fische uber 24 kg sind gefangen worden zeitschrift lesen "Mundo da pesca" auch fische die nicht foto dokumentiert worden sind uber 30 kg,falls interesse hast dan benutze mein Mail,den hast du ja,eine frage!...Kanst du englisch???...Das währe wichtig den mein kumpell sprecht kein 
bissyen Deutsch und ich gebe dir dan sein Handy nr.

Vielleicht im Oktober paar Tage und so,bin ich da???????

FC


----------



## belgischerAngler (9. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Nolte,
Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu den sich häutenden *weichen* Krabben. Sind diese wirklich notwendig? Die letzten Wölfe, die ich in den letzten Tagen ausgenommen haben waren zum größten Teil mit Kleinfisch vollgefressen, aber es waren auch Exemplare mit Krabben dabei, diese waren allerdings alle hart und zeigten keine Annzeichen von Häutung. Auch sonst übers Jahr verteilt habe ich immer nur Wölfe mit festen Krabben im Magen gefangen. Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass der Adlerfisch, der meines Wissens ja auch entfernt mit den Wölfen, verwandt ist sich an den harten Panzern stört, oder irre ich da? 

Grüße aus der Normandie,
Niklas

Ps: Wenn du mal Lust hast hier auf Wölfe zu gehen schreib mir mal eine PN, evtl. haben wir ab nächsten Jahr ein Haus direkt am Meer zu vermieten und meine Eltern haben sich gestern mal begeistert ein Bombard 550 mit 50PS angeguckt....das lässt hoffen .


----------



## Nolte (9. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Niklas!...

Der weichkrabe ist die köder nr. 1 bei diesen angelei was die Adlerfischen angeht,das kan ich dir versichern,bei uns im Tejo sind millionen vom krebse,es währe leicht mit harte krebse zu fischen,aber die resultate sind schwach, man kan auch mit andere köder fische fangen,aber  der weichi fängt besser.
Für den Werner hate ich eigentlich gemeint die Douraden(Sparus aurata) die in diesen kusten abschnit reichlich vorkomen und mit diesen köder sehr gut zu fangen sind sowie die Sargos.

Ei mach mich nicht verükt Niklas,:qich bin ein Wolfie fan, aber bin gerade von DK zürick (Dorsche ohne ende) und bis Oktober ist nicht mehr drin mit urlaub,das mit den Heddon Spook ist ne gute sache fur die oberfläche ,kanst ja den (Hund suchen #6)aber ich bin ehe für American shad 127MR stop and go,die wolfies bevorzugen 
manchmal der direkte kurze angrif...Aber wir können in kontakt bleiben, den in Frankreich habe ich noch nicht gefischt#tund das mit den Boot hört sich wunderbar an#6schau nach dein pm...
FC


----------



## dat_geit (10. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Mist, bin ich doch jedes Jahr in Portugal und finde auch jetzt erst wieder am Ende meines Aufenthaltes hier diesen Thread.

Toll was ihr hier auf die Beine gestellt habt.

Ich bin bisher leider wieder Fischlos geblieben (was mir hier aber schon beinahe normal erscheint).

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich derzeit immer die Fliegenrute dabei habe.

Ein paar Tage sind ja noch nach, da könnte ja vielleicht noch was gehen in Sachen Fisch.

Ich lese erst einmal weiter und stelle bestimmt später noch ein paar Fragen an euch.


Andy


----------



## dat_geit (10. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Fantastischer Thread,

ich fische, wenn ich dann nicht nur zum Zuschauen an den Strand oder in die Klippen fahren an folgenden Abschnitten:

Abschnitte nördlich von Cascais vom Golfplatz weiter bis zu den Restaurants Richtung Norden.

Praia da Adraga

Praia das Macas

Anzenhas do Mar

Magoito

Ericeira

Ich kenne natürlich besonders diesen Bericht hier......

http://www.planetapesca.com/pesqueiro3.asp


Ich freue mich das alles hier von euch lesen zu dürfen, weil es mir bestimmt helfen wird.
Tolle Sache hier und wirklich gute Tips.

Andy


----------



## Nolte (10. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Andy#h...

Her mit der fragen!... Du sagst das fischlos gebliben bist und fischt in diesen zonen???...Lasse die fliegenrute bei seite und nehme die Spinnrute oder surfcasting natürlich darfst nicht die Bootsruten  vergessen, Portuguiesische modelle,al andere ist uninteressant (teillveise)
ich angel sehr viell von Boot aus(meistens)und kan es dir nur empfehllen,ich stelle immer wieder fest das Deutsche Turis immer wieder sagen das nicht gefangen haben...Das muss eine ENDE haben,ich werde euch helfen...Nur mal eins...Wer mit eine Adlerfisch gekämpft hat der ist geimpft#6



FC


----------



## dat_geit (10. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ja ich habe die fische mit respekt gesehen, die du hier bereits gezeigt hast.

Habe natürlich auch die Stelle mit dem Adlerfisch erkannt, an der guten alten N6, die ich nehme, wenn ich mal aus der Altstadt die schöne Küstenstrasse entlang fahren möchte, um nach Colares zu kommen.

Ich beobachte hier viele Einheimische seit jahren, die auch nicht besser fangen. Da habe ich eure Tips und Fänge mit staunen betrachtet.

Vielen Dank für deine angebotene Hilfe.

Ich habe auch ne Spinnausrüstung dabei und hatte in den letzten Jahren auch immer Brandungsgeschirr mit.
Habe schnell festgestellt, dass das Gerät hier sehr robust sein muss.

Schaue jetzt mal ein wenig Fussball und bleibe online.

Schön das alles hier zu lesen.

Andreas


----------



## Nolte (10. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Andy...

Lasst dich nicht täüschen,wen du die eineimischer beobachtest
und sie nicht fangen,den es gibt genug davon die sehr gut fangen,besuche mal diesen forum 
www.pescadesportiva-pt.net ich bin da als Filipe cardoso ist kostenlos,brauchst dich nur zu regiestrieren und sehe mal was für fänge  da gemacht werden,neudings durfen wir nicht mehr alles zeigen wegen der neuer gesetze,nur 10 kg  und ein grosse exemplar p/ro Tag, xau einfach mal nein...


FC


----------



## Sargo (11. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Andi,

auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen auf dieser Seite. Schön,
daß uns uns immer wieder mal neue Interessenten schreiben und diesen tread einfach nicht in der Versenkung landen lassen.

Auf der Seite von pescadesportiva bin ich auch regelmässig unterwegs. Wenn man Portugisisch kann, dann bleibt wirklich nichts unbeantwortet.

@ Felipe

Habe versucht Dir die CD über die Wolfies zu brennen, ging leider nicht, hat warscheinlich einen Kopierschutz. Ich werde von 03 - 15.10. wieder in Salema sein, zähle jetzt schon die Tage !


Grüsse

Jens / Sargo   :q:q:q


----------



## Sargo (11. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Andi,

muss mich nochmal melden. Also wie man gar nichts fangen kann ist mir schon ein Rätsel. Ich fange vom Strand (Bilder etc.kennst Du ja) immer meine Fische, manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger, aber gar nichts kenne ich kaum, außer im
Hochsommer tagsüber, wenn das wasser ganz klar ist (dann geht man lieber baden). Jetzt würde ich also früh morgends oder in der Abenddämmerung, oder nachts angeln gehen.

Wichtig ist ein langes Vorfach (ab 1 m, besser 1,5 m)


Der Nolte hat Recht, wir helfen Dir gerne mit jeder Deiner Fragen.

Viel Erfolg

Jens / Sargo  :q:q:q


----------



## Sargo (11. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Danke auch von mir, sowas gefällt mir immer   Jens / Sargo :q







Jose schrieb:


> danke für den link


----------



## dat_geit (11. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Vielen Dank erst einmal.
Ich bin im vorgeschlagenen Forum angekommen und dort bereits super nett aufgenommen worden.:m:l

Da Filipe dort für mich dolmetscht!!!! kann mich auch jeder verstehen.
Allerdings schreibe ich auch ein wenig in englisch.

Jetzt werde ich wohl langsam aber sicher eine Sprache lernen müssen........|supergri

Als erstes schwebt mir schon mal ein Wörterbuch vor für Angelbegriffe.

Portugiesisch - Deutsch - Englisch


Das wird wohl mein erstes Projekt sein.

Andy


----------



## Nolte (11. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Jens...

Das mit den CD ist nicht schllim es ging nur um den drills es ist immer schön so was zu sehen aber ist schon ok.
viellspass in Portugal.

Ja Andy das mit der spache ist so ne sache, aber wie du siehst
es klaptt bei uns problemlos,danke für deine interesse.

Hy Carsten...Danke fur deine antwort,muss auch mal in,werdest du mir die kontakte von diesen boot geben???

Danke

FC


----------



## dipsy (11. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Nolte,

nehme an das Deine Frage auf den anderen Thread bezogen ist.|supergri
Hier für alle: MS Coralia II Tel: 0032 (0)475 94 22 02 Philippe spricht
kein Deutsch aber gut Englisch.
Preis: 600,- Euro die Tour und max 5 Leute. Waren allerdings auch 15 Stunden auf dem Meer.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Nolte (11. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



dipsy schrieb:


> Hi Nolte,
> 
> nehme an das Deine Frage auf den anderen Thread bezogen ist.|supergri
> Hier für alle: MS Coralia II Tel: 0032 (0)475 94 22 02 Philippe spricht
> ...



Hy Carsten...

Habe jetz meine fehller gesehen hehehe...

Sorry


----------



## falle (24. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Leute, fahr Ende Oktober für zwei Wochen an die Algarve, in die Nähe von Portimao. War vor zwei Jahren im Sommer schon mal dort, hatte aber falsches Gerät dabei, war auch eher Sonne-Strand-Urlaub, im Koffer war nur Platz für ne kleine Spinnrute... Nen paar kleine Brassen und Makrelen gingen damit von den Felsen an der Steilküste, aber nix besonderes...
Hat einer Erfahrung, was zu der Jahreszeit (Oktober-November) geht?? 
Mit Brandungsrute und Naturköder angeln die Einheimischen, erinnere ich mich. 
Welche Natuköder gehen gut?? Fischfetzen, Würmer, Tintenfisch oder Muschelfleisch??
Sind zu der Jahreszeit auch Wölfe da?? 
Dann könnte man ja ne große Spinnrute und Wobbler, Popper etc. einpacken.


----------



## trondheim (25. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

hei fahre ende september bis mitte oktober nach ferragudo gegenüber portimao
dort gibts eine touristinfo "beroli" wird deutsch,englisch,holländisch,potugisisch gesprochen
top angelinfos,im "beroli" rolf ist deutscher und lidi holländerin
siehe auch http://www.beroli.de
hilsen trondheim


----------



## Sargo (26. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Fallo,

ja, es sollte Wolfies geben, Spätherbst ist nach meiner Erfahrung die Beste Zeit für Wolfies an der Algarve.

Köder zum Grundangeln, lies mal den gesamten tread, da wirst
Du alles finden. Ich angle am Liebsten mir den Würmern weil fast alles darauf beißt und sie gut am Haken halten.

Grüsse

SARGO |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Sargo (31. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy !

bin ab 03.10. wieder in portugal, noch jemand ?

Grüsse

SARGO  :q:q:q


----------



## hans albers (31. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

..moin 
....würd ja auch gerne..
aber keine zeit/geld

:c
gr. hans


----------



## Jose (31. August 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

du musst echt nen coolen job haben - so oft zu hause -  ist aber ganz ohne neid - hier am rhein isses ja auch schön, zwar keine gezeiten, keine robalos etc., wenig sonne, keinen galao, überhaupt nix portugal (nada portugues), eigentlich gar nix: warum fahr ich nicht auch?


----------



## Sargo (2. September 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

ja warum nicht ????

Ryanair fliegt jetzt von Hahn nach Faro. Wir zahlen z.B. im Oktober € 110  (hin und rück), das finde ich echt Klasse.

Grüße

SARGO  |supergri|supergri


----------



## trondheim (2. September 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

und wir zahlen von norwegen aus auch nicht viel mehr
in 3 wochen gehts los und dann 3 wochen sonne und fisch vom grill
trondheim


----------



## Nolte (5. September 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Leute #h

Ihr macht mich neidig,den ich werde auch gerne nach Portugal

um solche Wolfies zu fangen...







Der Xandre hat an ein Tag/August ein 7,4 kg ein 6 kg ein 4 kg und noch ne paar mit 2 kg gefangen,alles mit der Spinnrute.

FC


----------



## Jose (6. September 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

laß(t) noch ein paar drin für mich/uns!


----------



## Nolte (8. September 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ola' Jose' ...Tudo bem??

Es sind genug fische da,man muss sie nur fangen|rolleyes

FC


----------



## Sargo (8. September 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Na da bin ich aber gespannt, ob es diesmal wieder mit den Wolfies klappt. Zuletzt im May war es ja nix mit der Spinnangelei und den Wolfies.

Hallo Trondheim, in welcher Region seid Ihr untergebracht

@ Nolte:  Grüsse, lange nix gehört


Sargo  :q:q:q


----------



## Nolte (9. September 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ola' Jens #h...

Im Mai sind vielle Wolfies gefangen worden,man muss nur am richtige platz und richtige zeit mit der richtige köder und sie 
uberzeugen  können...Im Oktober werds klapen...

FC


----------



## Jose (9. September 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Ola' Jens #h...
> 
> Im Mai sind vielle Wolfies gefangen worden,man muss nur am richtige platz und richtige zeit mit der richtige köder und sie
> uberzeugen  können...Im Oktober werds klapen...
> ...



hehe, ist das nicht wieder mal ein todsicherer angeltipp?
zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort mit dem richtigen köder!

das blöde ist aber, wir wissen das, nur die fische checken das allzuoft nicht und bummeln irgendwo zur falschen zeit am falschen ort rum.

da hilft nur hartnäckig so oft ans wasser wie's nur geht.

ach ja, da hat mal alles gepasst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1738225&postcount=359


----------



## Nolte (10. September 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Genau Jose'...Daswegen muss der Spinnfischer auch Kilometerlange suchen und nicht auf ein fleck stehen bleiben
irgendwo/ ergendwan tref man sie doch...Wolfsbarsch fangen kan mühsam sein...


FC


----------



## Toddi (29. September 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ola, Algarve-Spezies

ich bin die letzten beiden Oktoberwochen mal wieder im schönen Portugal um dem besch... Wetter im Norden Deutschlands kurzzeitig zu entfliehen. Habt Ihr vielleicht den einen oder anderen Strandtip für die Spinnfischerei rund um Ferragudo /Portimao???

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## Nolte (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Toddi

 versuch mal die mole von Portimao auf beide seiten und entlang diese,es werden immer wieder gute Wolfies und Blaufisch gefangen sowie Adlerfisch,die Doraden(Sparus Aurata)
ist auch sehr gut  hir zu fangen,sowie Zungenfisch und andere zahnbrassen arten,auch die Varia (änlich der Wolfsbasch)ist hir anzutrefen...

FC


----------



## Toddi (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich habe bisher nur auf der Molenseite in Ferragudo gefischt - wir haben dort ´ne kleine Wohnung - und dann auch in die Lagune rein, weil die Steine auf der Außenmole doch arg schlüpfrig sind, vor allem bei Welle. Erfolg war mäßig, habe aber auch nur Naturköder gefischt.
Mir ist aber auch schon aufgefallen, dass auf der Portimao-Seite bedeutend mehr Angler unterwegs sind.

Welche Hakengrößen fischt Ihr eigentlich so beim Grundangeln von den Molen???

Ist Tintenfisch ein sinniger Köder? Oder lohnt sich von der Mole auch mal ´ne Sardine anzuködern?

Jetzt frag´ich schon wieder nach Naturködern, dabei bin ich eigentlich einfleischter Spinner :vik: 

Gruß, Toddi#6


----------



## Nolte (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Toddi

Haken grosse... gleich/especie=Dourada 1/0 bis5/0 je nach den Köder (für dourada biete grosse vorfächer,mindest 3 m mit durschlaufblei,(in der Lagune oder Meeresseite)

Sargos=Zahnbrassen nr.2 bis 1 eventuel auch mal 1/0 falls mit Kraben oder Ralo gefischt werd

Robalo=Wolfsbarsch nr:1/0 bis 5/0 je nach Köder,wurm oder fisch

Kraben etc:

Zunge nr:2...Biete bei Springflut und bei hochwasser mit aller wurm arten fischen.

Viel spass

FC


----------



## Toddi (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

:vik: Danke schon mal für Deine Rückmeldung, Nolte! Meinst Du, ein Versuch mit unseren "deutschen" Küstenwobblern könnte sich auch lohnen?

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## Nolte (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Toddi

Wollfsbarsche fressen Sandaal und all die andere fische die Wobblern imitieren,also muss es funktionieren,versuche Grune und blaue Farbe mit silber,die funktionieren immer,in der Nacht muss man auf dunklere Farbe umstellen und an der Oberflläsche 
fischen...#6

FC


----------



## Toddi (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

I´ll do my very best! Mal schauen, wieviel ich wirklich zum Fischen komme neben der ganzen Fischgrillerei, Vino Verde-Geschlürfe und Geschnorchel.

Gruß, Toddi:g


----------



## Nolte (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Toddi schrieb:


> I´ll do my very best! Mal schauen, wieviel ich wirklich zum Fischen komme neben der ganzen Fischgrillerei, Vino Verde-Geschlürfe und Geschnorchel.
> 
> Gruß, Toddi:g



 :qAch ja...sieht so aus als hättest die andere schone Seite des Lebens entdeckt in Portugal#6

FC


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

sim, senhor,
aber beim schnorcheln bitte nur fische und octopussis -) streicheln, nicht schießen - und wenn doch: die lizenz nicht vergessen.

(hätte aber im anglerboard nix zu suchen)

boa pesca


----------



## Toddi (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Nolte: Tja, wenn man mit einer Portugiesin verheiratet ist, dann bleibt das nicht aus.:q:q:q

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## Nolte (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Toddi

Ola' amigo...

Das sagt alles dann|supergri

PS:Meine ist auch Portuguiesinhehehe

Im Juni(ferien) bis August bin ich drüber,wieleicht trefen wir uns da,ich fahre sowieso nach Algarve habe da gute bekante (Angelmässig)werd ich mich mit den Champp aus Portugal (bootsfischen)Jose' Luis trefen und mal ein paar fische ärgen

Gruß

FC


----------



## Nolte (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Jose'

Octopuss ist (unter andere) gegrillt ein unwidersteliche  schmaus,dann noch mit Olivenoil Knoblauch frische Koriander,salz und Pfeffer:m

FC


----------



## Jose (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: @ Jose*



Mario46 schrieb:


> Na ja.... wenn es denn die Pizza wäre...Im Dezember 06 wurde ich übelst von einem Auto durch die Gegend gewirbelt und dabei wurden mir die Rippen das erste Mal zerlegt...


hallo mario, wie sieht es denn heute aus? alles wieder gesund (hoffentlich!!!!) und was ist mit Portugal, deinem Job? ich wünsch dir alles gute, und falls du schon wieder "zuhause" bist, schon was gefangen?

gruß jose

(ich hoffe du warst heute nicht in tonel...)


----------



## Lagos (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo

Ich werde morgen nach portugal aufbrechen!
Was ist denn in dieser Jahreszeit (oktober/November) so alles möglich in der Brandung zu fangen?
Gruß!
Lagos


----------



## Toddi (22. November 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ola, Algarvinos!

Hat im Herbst mit Fischen bei mir kaum hingehauen. Wir haben aber auch nur einen ernsthaften Versuch von der Mole gestartet.

Weihnachten geht´s wieder in den Süden. Nolte, dann werde ich vielleicht mal einen Versuch in Salema starten. Haben wir uns im Oktober angeschaut. Ist wirklich auf den ersten Blick ein seeeehr schöner Strand - und das nicht nur zum Fischen.

So, nun habe ich das Thema wieder hochgeholt. Mal sehen, was noch so kommt!#h

Gruß, Toddi#6


----------



## Sargo (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Toddi,

freut mich, daß Dir "unser" Strand in Salema gut gefällt.

Habe dort, wie Du weißt schon einige prächtige Fische gefangen.

Grüße

SARGO  /  Jens


----------



## Toddi (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Sorry! War ja "Dein" Strand! Habe ich euch beide verwechselt.
Wie und wo genau fischt du in Salema? Ich bin ganz heiß auf meine ersten Robalo!

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## john_dory (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Hy Leute!...
> 
> Ihr sind die Aderesse wo man im Portugal die erlaubnisschein bekomenkan problemlos...
> http://www.dg-pescas.pt/servlet/page?_pageid=55,57,66&_dad=portal30&_schema=PORTAL30
> ...


----------



## Toddi (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Den Erlaubnisschein bekommst du an jedem Geldautomaten. Musst dich dort nur im - logischerweise portugiesischen - Menu zurecht finden. Schafft man aber mit ein wenig Geduld. Du kannst zwischen unterschiedlichen Zeiträumen und Binnen-, Küste- und Boot wählen. Ich meine, ich hätte 3 euro für einen Monatschein Küste bezahlt. Ist also durchaus erschwinglich und auch nicht allzu kompliziert.

Gruß, Toddi#6#6#6


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Toddi schrieb:


> Den Erlaubnisschein bekommst du an jedem Geldautomaten. Musst dich dort nur im - logischerweise portugiesischen - Menu zurecht finden. Schafft man aber mit ein wenig Geduld. Du kannst zwischen unterschiedlichen Zeiträumen und Binnen-, Küste- und Boot wählen. Ich meine, ich hätte 3 euro für einen Monatschein Küste bezahlt. Ist also durchaus erschwinglich und auch nicht allzu kompliziert.
> 
> Gruß, Toddi#6#6#6



wie es geht ist hier deutlich erklärt:
http://www.efsaportugal.pt/index.php?Itemid=82&id=91&option=com_content&task=view

so.
Aber:
das problem meine ich besteht darin, dass es nur bei multibanco funktioniert, und eben auch nur mit deren karten.siehe nachsatz.

musst du also jemanden greifen, der 'ne multibanco-karte hat: entscheidend für die lizenz ist die nummer des personalausweises/Bilhete de Identidade: der/die darf!

lass mal was hören, toddi

nachsatz: 
Após terminar o processo de selecção, o talão emitido constitui a licença de pesca lúdica, odendo ser fotocopiado e plastificado, para efeitos de melhor preservação. Salienta-se que qualquer pessoa, desde que possua um cartão de Multibanco, poderá solicitar a emissão de uma licença de pesca lúdica para outra pessoa, esde que disponha do respectivo nº do Bilhete de Identidade. Para qualquer esclarecimento adicional, contactar a Direcção Geral das Pescas e Aquicultura,  través do respectivo e-mailEste endereço de email está protegido contra spam bots, pelo que o Javascript terá de estar activado para poder visualizar o endereço de email


----------



## john_dory (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Toddi, hallo Jose,

erst einmal vielen dank für eure schnellen Antworten!

Der Link hat funktioniert - weil ich leider kein Portugiesisch kann, habe ich den erklärenden Text mit Hilfe der Übersetzungsmaschine von 'Babelfish' versucht, zu übersetzen. Was Babelfish nicht übersetzt hat, naja, da musste mein Schul-Latein ran |kopfkrat (ich war eine Pfeife in Latein:q) und den Rest - na, den habe ich halt geraten|bigeyes.

Also, da 99,9% der Portugiesen, die ich bisher kennengelernt habe, sehr hilfsbereit waren und sich große Mühe gaben, meine mit Händen&Füßen sowie Kugelschreiber-Kritzeleien auf der (Papier-) Tischdecke formulierten Wünsche zu verstehen, gehe ich erstmal positiv an die Sache ran. Zur Not wird er Vermieter bequatscht.

Ein paar Fragen habe ich noch|kopfkrat:

- Habe ich das richtig verstanden: Es geht an jedem Bankautomaten, aber die Karte muss eine 'Multibanco' sein?

- Wisst ihr, ob die 'Monats-Lizenz' für einen Kalendermonat gilt (vermutlich) oder 4 Wochen ab dem Tagesdatum?

- Dieser kryptische Satz 
'A introducao (...) nao e obrigatoria'
Heißt das: Die Angaben sind Pflicht oder sind freiwillig?

Also, es wird sich wohl irgendwie machen lassen...das ist schon mal der wichtigste Teil der Botschaft.

Wenn ihr mir bei den offenen Fragen noch ein wenig helfen könntet, wäre das super!

Viele Grüße,|wavey:
Peter


----------



## Jose (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

1. neid (will auch wieder hin)
2. so wie ich es verstehe, hat sich die verwaltung mit multibanco auf dieses lizenz-verfahren geeinigt, ohne uns ausländer zu bedenken. du brauchst also nur jemanden, der ne multibanco-karte hat - ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass so manche zweigstelle auch gerne ihre karte durchzieht, gg. eine kleine gebühr vielleicht, weiß ich nicht. was ich aber verstanden habe ist, dass ausser der "kohle" nur die zehnstellige nummer des personalausweises ausschlaggebend und also obrigatorio ist: so wird die lizenz personalisiert.

alles andere ist optional, also egal, weil du ja keine portugiesische steuernummer etc. hast.

also ab zum automaten und dann ans wasser. 

#_"Wisst ihr, ob die 'Monats-Lizenz' für einen Kalendermonat gilt (vermutlich) oder 4 Wochen ab dem Tagesdatum?"_
mach doch ein jahr >> alle zweifel beseitigt

#_" Dieser kryptische Satz 
'A introducao (...) nao e obrigatoria'
Heißt das: Die Angaben sind Pflicht oder sind freiwillig?"_
>> freiwillig!

multibanco ist multibanco - du hast doch eh kein portugiesisches konto, denk ich.

nebenbei, in portimao in hafennähe gibts (gabs?) einen 'angelladen' (kicher)
 >> artigos da pesca,
da zur not fragen.
oder den vermieter.
und das mit den 99,99% freundlichen portugiesen: wie wahr, wie wahr


----------



## john_dory (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Jose,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

Der Tipp mit dem Angelladen ist gut. Da ich ausgrechnet um den Jahreswechsel herum in Portugal bin, macht es schon Sinn, nach der Gültigkeitsdauer der Scheine zu fragen. 

Wenn jemand noch Tipps speziell für die Ecke um Portimao hat, wäre das natürlich Spitze. Bin eigentlich eher Spinnangler, werde aber eine Tele-Brandungsrute mitnehmen. In der Ecke soll man ja mit kleineren Wurfgewichten auskommen, da wird die Tele hoffentlich reichen.

Ansonsten werde ich vor Ort erst mal schauen, wie die Einheimischen so angeln. 

Viele Grüße,|wavey:
Peter


----------



## Pescador (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Leute

Der Erwerb einer touristischen Angellizenz ist per multibanco soweit ich weiß _nicht_ vorgesehen.

Denn hier ist nicht nur der Besitz einer cartao multibanco erforderlich sondern auch die Eingabe der numero de contribuinte, welche erst beim Finanzamt beantragt werden muß. Z.B. wenn man sich dauerhaft in P. aufhält.


----------



## Toddi (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Jose: Danke für die Korrektur. Du hast recht. Hab ´ne multibancocard, von daher hatte ich kein Problem.

@DerSpinner: Ich habe die Karte nur mit Eingabe meiner Personummer bekommen. War kein Problem. Habe auch für nen guten Freund ´ne Karte auf dessen Personummer bekommen. Von daher eigentlich kein Problem.

Gruß, Toddi#h#h#h


----------



## Pescador (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Toddi schrieb:


> @DerSpinner: Ich habe die Karte nur mit Eingabe meiner Personummer bekommen. War kein Problem. Habe auch für nen guten Freund ´ne Karte auf dessen Personummer bekommen. Von daher eigentlich kein Problem.
> 
> Gruß, Toddi#h#h#h


 
Danke für die Info Toddi, jetzt bin ich wieder ein bisschen schlauer...


----------



## john_dory (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo,

ich habe den Text von der Website des EFSA durch Babelfish gejagt und den gröbsten Unsinn überarbeitet, dann liest sich das etwa so:

...any person who possesses a card of Multibank, will be able to request the emission of a fishing license playful for another person by making use of respective nº of the identity card... 

Auf der Seite finden sich etwas widersprüchliche Informationen, aber das klingt eigentlich recht klar. Es gibt in der Eingabemaske bei dieser Prozedur auch ein Feld für die Ausweisnummer des 'Spenders' der Multibanco, dieses Feld hat nur 9 Stellen. Das für den Käufer der Lizenz hat 10 Stellen. Ich interpretiere das mal so, dass man beim der Inhaber der Multibanco immer davon ausgeht, dass er Portugiese ist (scheint Ausnahmen zu geben, siehe Toddi). Ein deutscher Perso hat z.B. 10 stellige Nummer und das passt dann ja auch...

Weiß jemand, ob die Lizenzen ab Tagesdatum laufen oder für ein Kalenderjahr bzw. kalendermonat? 

Nochmal vielen Dank für eure Tipps,
Peter


----------



## Toddi (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ab Tagesdatum!

Gruß, Toddi#h


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Der Erwerb einer touristischen Angellizenz ist per multibanco soweit ich weiß _nicht_ vorgesehen.
> 
> Denn hier ist nicht nur der Besitz einer cartao multibanco erforderlich sondern auch die Eingabe der numero de contribuinte, welche erst beim Finanzamt beantragt werden muß. Z.B. wenn man sich dauerhaft in P. aufhält.



sorry, stimmt ganz einfach nicht: die steuernummer ist optional.

ausschlaggebend ist das geld und die perso-nummer, so wird die lizenz personalisiert.

@Peter 
da hast du was falsch verstanden, die anweisungen sind ganz eindeutig: das erste neunstellige feld ist das für die steuernummer (optional), das zweite für die telefonnummer  (optional).

und wenn du jetzt fährst, ist gerad arg stürmisch da unten, könnte gut werden (und nass)

viel spass


----------



## john_dory (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo,

@Toddi:
Hallo Toddi,
das vereinfacht die Sache natürlich - ich dachte schon, ich müsste 2 Monatskarten nehmen, weil ich um den Jahreswechsel herum da bin. Mir geht es wirklich nicht um die paar Kröten, aber ich weiß einfach gerne, was ich tue.

@Jose:
Ich habe bestimmt jede Menge mißverstanden.
Aber 'Bilhete de Identitade' klingt irgendwie nach Perso und 'seu N° de contribuinte' klingt nach allem, nur nicht nach Telefonnummer. 'Telefone para Contacto' klingt dagegen sehr nach Telefon. Ist aber letzten Endes fast egal, dank eurer Hilfe bin ich mir recht sicher, dass ich dort völlig legal angeln kann. Mein Stimmungsbarometer ist am oberen Anschlag#6.

Wenn ihr noch (weitere) Tipps für die Ecke um Portimao habt - her damit!

Ansonsten nochmals vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich melde mich, wenn ich zurück bin!

Peter


----------



## Jose (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

@peter
"seu N° de contribuinte"

= Ihre Steuernummer

telefon kommt später


----------



## john_dory (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Jose,

o.k., da habe ich was durcheinandergebracht...jetzt habe ich es - glaube ich - kapiert.


Da fällt mir gerade noch was ein...mein älterer Sohn (15) wird auch angeln wollen. Braucht er einen eigenen Schein?|kopfkrat

Gruß + Danke,
Peter


----------



## Toddi (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Also, meine Göttergattin - ihres Zeichens Portugiesin - meint, dass der Junior sicher zahlen muss ... Vorsichtshalber würde ich schon ´nen Schein lösen, sonst frag sonst mal im Angelladen.

Zu Portimao: Ich habe bisher immer nur - recht erfolglos - auf der Mole in Ferragudo gefischt. Da gibts wohl zeitweise auch richtig gut Fisch. Habe im Herbst mit eigenen Augen einen wunderschönen Wolfbarsch um die 60 cm gesehen. Ich nehm an, auf Wurm gefangen. Auf der Portimaoseite der Molen habe ich noch nicht gefischt, weil Ferragudo für mich einfach viel bequemer zu erreichen ist. Es wimmelt in der Lagune von Meeräschen, die würde ich persönlich aber nicht essen wollen. Ist mir wegen der Hafenlage doch etwas mulmig, ist aber ´ne persönliche Macke.
Die Einheimischen scheinen sich an der Tide zu orientieren. Vor und nach Hochwasser, wie man´s kennt. Wir haben bei auflaufendem Wasser und Hochwasser besser gefangen, hat aber bei meinen beeindruckenden Fangzahlen nur bedingte Aussagekraft.
Ich werde es jetzt zwischen den Jahren auf einer Rute mal mit halber Sardine versuchen. Ist ja egal, womit man nichts fängt ...:q:q:q

Tight lines,
Toddi#h


----------



## Jose (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



john_dory schrieb:


> Hallo Jose,
> 
> o.k., da habe ich was durcheinandergebracht...jetzt habe ich es - glaube ich - kapiert.
> 
> ...



oops, keine ahnung.
ich würde es aber mit der porzellankiste halten: vorsicht eben.
also für beide.
und dann denk mal, wie stolz dein kleiner sein wird - ne eigene lizenz in portugal.
wer hat das hier schon?!

ich war mal an der Mole (lagos-seite) vom Rio Alvor, gab was plattes und klein(st)e conger, sowohl im fluss als auch am strand. die koordinaten für google-earth sind Breite  37° 7'19.08"N Länge   8°37'11.67"W.
ich schwör ja auf die westküste und auf halbe sardinen. auch da fängt man manchmal super und meistens nichts.


----------



## john_dory (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo,

ja, morgen geht's los...
War gestern zu beschäftigt, um mich nochmal für die letzten Antworten zu bedanken.

Wegen dem Sohnemann: Ihr habt recht, der Bub' kriegt natürlich eine eigene Karte! Toddi, die besten Grüße an die Frau Gemahlin. Ich sag's ja die Portugiesen sind ein hilfsbereites Völkchen.

Was die Fangaussichten angeht, so lassen eure Antworten vermuten, dass es auch nicht ganz so üppig ausfallen könnte. 
Liebe Freunde, seid unbesorgt, ich angele für gewöhnlich am Main - will sagen, ich bin es gewohnt, mir meine Fische hart zu erarbeiten und lasse mich auch von einem Schneidertag bestimmt nicht den Urlaub vermiesen#6.

@Toddi: Weißt du, wie dort für gewöhnlich auf Meeräschen geangelt wird? Die sind ja etwas eigen und die Angelmethoden zum Teil etwas ausgefallen. Die erfolgreichste (aber auch unsportlichste) Methode, die ich gesehen habe: Wasserkugel, Vorfachende hat eine Schlaufe mit vielen Drillingen, die werden in einem Stück altem Brot versenkt, raus damit und warten...

Da muss es doch auch was Eleganteres geben?

Viele Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*



john_dory schrieb:


> ...Da muss es doch auch was Eleganteres geben?


gibt es: kleiner haken, kleinste boje, als köder sardineninnerei.

filigranes angeln!

ach ja, noch 'n tipp: nimm nen alten nylonstrumpf mit: mit einem da rausgezupften faden werden weiche köder am haken gesichert, sehr hilfreich beim angeln mit sardindenstreifen etc.

so einen nylonfaden kann man zwar auch im angelshop kaufen - 
zünftiger aber ist so ein nylonstrumpf von der liebsten


----------



## john_dory (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Jose,
super, danke für den Tipp! Der Strumpf ist schon verpackt!

Das Ganze wird dann vermutlich recht oberflächennah angeboten, oder?

Eieiei, jetzt fallen mir die ganzen Fragen ein...

Wolfsbarsche: In Irland habe ich für die Grundangelei eine ziemlich robuste Montage verwendet - Sandankerblei am Ende, dann ein Paternostersystem mit großen dünndrähtigen Einzelhaken, darauf Wattwurm oder Sandaal. Wattwürmer ist vermutlich mau. Gibt's Sandaale? Oder besser Sardine, oder..?
Vorfächer eher fein und unauffällig?

Ich weiß, steht alles schon weiter oben im Thread und vieles habe ich mir auch ausgedruckt. Nein, ich bin ganz bestimmt nicht hibbelig |supergri.

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

nu beruhig dich mal.

richtig, oberflächennah, auf sicht am besten.
zu den montagen: klar, je feiner/unauffälliger die montagen, desto feiner und unauffälliger die montage. (oops)
ich denk aber, dass ein längeres vorfach, meins war immer so 1,5 m, wichtiger ist als die feinheit der montage. und noch wichtiger, für wolfsbarsch/robalo und all die anderen lieben, war der köder. ich bin ein 'sardinheiro', mach fast nur mit sardine, am liebsten halbe sardine, das stück mit dem schwanz: die gräte etwas rausgepult,  haken 2x durch und dann die schur mit nem halben schlag um die schwanzwurzel: fliegt bis nach amerika ohne abzureissen.
jetzt wird nolte nicken und sagen, jaja, der jose, schon immer etwas gröber im einsatz. richtig. ausser für sargos und meeräschen und doraden seh ich auch keinen grund zu filigraner angelei: so empfindlich sind die nicht, die robalos, pregados, safios, pargos, raias und und und.
richtige zeit, richtiger ort und sardine und glück. chega!

so, was gerade noch einfällt, das petermännchen kennst du? triffst du oft beim grundfischen da unten. falls nicht noch mal kursorisch nachlesen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26591

macht echt kein spass das fischlein.

und jetzt: koffer gepackt? viel spass und gutes wetter und berichte mal danach


----------



## john_dory (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Alles gepackt. Wettervorhersage ist gut - wenn's mit dem Angeln nicht so gut laufen sollte, wird's uns bestimmt trotzdem nicht langweilig. Dann landen die Sardinen halt direkt auf dem Grill und es lockt das Monchique Gebirge und Cabo Sao Vincente und...und nach Tavira wollten wir auch noch.

Besten Dank nochmal - bis in 2 Wochen. Mit Bericht. Versprochen!

Peter #h


----------



## Nolte (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hab erst Heute die posts gesehen!...#cSorry,ich hätte bestimt ein paar tips,aber jetz ist John-dory=peixe Galo schon In Portugal:q

nächste mal kllapts...

FC


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

wenns denn so schon nicht klappt, neuerdings gibts auch ne webcam für den praia da salema:
http://www.portugal-webcams.com/Salema/webcam-salema-algarve.htm

zur erinnerung:
Sagres: http://www.portugal-webcams.com/webcams/webcam-sagres.htm
Lagos: http://www.vivendamiranda.com/webcam/webcam-general.htm



(und ich wart' geduldig auf die berichte...)


----------



## john_dory (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

So, da bin ich wieder. Es war wunderbar, Erholung pur - auch wenn die Angelerfolge recht bescheiden ausfielen. Wir hatten ein kleines Häuschen im alten Ortskern von Ferragudo (Bei Portimao, auf der anderen Seite des Rio Arade). Der Ortskern wirkt noch sehr authentisch mit seinen kleinen Gassen und den schönen kleinen Geschäften. Um den Ortskern herum wird heftig gebaut und man kann nur hoffen, dass der Tourismus nicht das zerstört, was viele eben dieser Touristen suchen...auf der Portimao-Seite möchte ich schon heute im Sommer nicht 
abgemalt sein. O.k., ich will nicht ungerecht sein: Sylvester haben wir eines der beeindruckendsten Feuerwerke gesehen (wurde sogar portugiesischen Fernsehen übertragen). 
Apropos Portimao: Den Angelladen im Hafen habe ich nicht gefunden. Dafür gibt es einen in Ferragudo: 'O Peixcadeiro' (oder so ähnlich), nicht weit vom Ortskern. Hier sollte man alles bekommen, was man für die Angelei vor Ort benötigt (einschließlich lebenden Ködern), der Laden war allerdings im 'Notbetrieb', da wenige Tage zuvor durch Unwetter überflutet.
Die Angellizenz für mich und meinen Sohnemann bekam ich, wie oben beschrieben, am Multibanco-Automaten. Je 5Euro für
die Monatslizenz zur Küstenangelei, landesweit. Der Filialleiter der kleinen Bank in Ferragudo, ein sehr freundlicher und
hilfsbereiter Mann, half mit seiner Bank-Karte aus. Nun konnte es losgehen. Wir starteten an der Mole auf der Ferragudo-Seite und immerhin: Ein Hornhecht und ein von mir nicht weiter indentifizierter Räuber gingen auf einen schnell geführten, kleinen Blinker. Sohnemann hatte eine ordentliche Dorade (?), die sich aber leider im letzten Moment (und bevor ich sie eindeutig identifizieren konnte) wieder verabschiedete. Die Grundangelei von der Mole aus und von den mehreren Stränden gaben wir recht schnell wieder auf: Zwar erwiesen sich die extra für diesen Urlaub angeschafften 3.90m DAM 'Steel-Power Tele Surf' (mit der praktischen Transportlänge von 80cm - die passen gerad noch so in 'Jumbo' Reisetaschen) für die Belastungen beim Werfen als vollkommen ausreichend. Die Fänge waren aber sehr bescheiden und das nicht nur bei uns. Das einzig nennenswerte, was wir gesehen (aber leider nicht selber gefangen) haben, war ein Conger von etwa einem Meter und gut Unterarm-Dicke. Der an der Tele-Rute? Lieber nicht...

Wir versuchten es aber weiter mit der Spinnangelei. Der Mann aus dem Angelladen hatte uns für Wolfsbarsche den 'Praia Caneiros' empfohlen. Der Strand ist um diese Jahreszeit ein Traum, das Foto kann leider nur einen schwachen Eindruck von der Abendstimmung geben . Mit den wenigen Surfern haben wir uns irgendwie arrangiert (Im Sommer wäre hier vermutlich weder an's Angeln, noch an Surfen zu denken). Die Wölfe ließen sich leider nicht blicken, weder hier, noch an den anderen Stränden. Ich habe alles probiert, Stahl, Gummi und Wobbler in allen Größen, leider kein Biss. Ich kann nur vermuten, woran es liegt. Evtl. mangelndes Nahrungsangebot in Strandnähe? Mir fiel auf, dass keine Möwen (von denen es hier viele gibt)
Jagd auf Kleinfische machten. Und Seetang am Strand und die Millionen von Flohkrebsen (so wie in Irland) gibt es hier nicht.
Insofern fehlt evtl. der Anreiz für Kleinfische und damit die Wolfsbarsche, in Strandnähe zu kommen.
Ein Highlight war Sagres. Die Klippen nahe Portimao fand ich schon beeindruckend, aber Sagres...grandios! Wir haben ein paar 'verrückte' Sportsfreunde fotografiert, die in geschätzten 40m Höhe und bei starkem Wind unbekümmert in der Steilwand herumkraxelten. Also, das wäre dann doch nichts für mich...
Harmloser: Im Fischereihafen von Sagres gab es dann u.a. riesige Schwärme von Meeräschen zu besichtigen und 2 konnten wir zum gemeinsamen Abendessen überreden.
Was die Angelerfolge angeht, kann ich nicht über viel mehr berichten, aber: Nur zum Angeln an die (den?) Algarve / Portugal zu fahren, wäre auch eine Mißachtung dieses wunderschönen Landes und der freundlichen Menschen, die hier leben. Im Monchique Gebirge waren wir dieses Mal (sehr apart: die Korkeichen ohne 'Pulli'). Tavira, mit dem uns alte Erinnerungen verbinden, kommt das nächste Mal dran. Und bis dahin dauert es bestimmt nicht nochmal 15 Jahre.
Ach, ein Wiedersehen mit den Wolfsbarschen gab es doch noch, den Restaurant-Tipp unseres Vermieters gebe ich direkt weiter: 'Farragood' in Ferragudo. Super-lecker, bei akzeptablen Preisen#6.

Gruß,
Peter|wavey:


----------



## john_dory (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

...nur noch einn paar Bilder. Die tollkühnen Angler stehen auf historisch bedeutsamem Grund: Hier War die Burg von 'Heinrich dem Seefahrer' und hier hat ein Herr Columbus sich das Navigieren beibringen lassen, bevor er nach 'Indien' aufbrach.

Gruß,
Peter

P.S.: Ich habe versucht, die Bilder einigermaßen selbsterklärend zu benennen. Ansonsten: Einfach fragen.


----------



## john_dory (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> wenns denn so schon nicht klappt, neuerdings gibts auch ne webcam für den praia da salema:
> http://www.portugal-webcams.com/Salema/webcam-salema-algarve.htm
> 
> zur erinnerung:
> ...


So, der Bericht ist da #h. Schicke Sache mit den Webcams im Moment ist es leider noch etwas zu dunkel...

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## john_dory (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Hab erst Heute die posts gesehen!...#cSorry,ich hätte bestimt ein paar tips,aber jetz ist John-dory=peixe Galo schon In Portugal:q
> 
> nächste mal kllapts...
> 
> FC


 
Hallo Nolte,

peixe Galo => wieder was dazugelernt, danke!

Ja, das nächste Mal klappt's bestimmt - wir schwanken noch zwischen Tavira (ach ja, die Erinnerungen...|rolleyes) und Sagres (der Angler in mir). 

Zwei sehr unterschiedliche Seiten der Algarve. Was wäre denn dein Favorit?|kopfkrat

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Jose (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



john_dory schrieb:


> So, der Bericht ist da #h. Schicke Sache mit den Webcams im Moment ist es leider noch etwas zu dunkel...
> 
> Gruß,
> Peter


schöner bericht, danke.
zu den webcams und "zu dunkel": hast du die zahlenreihe über dem foto gesehen?  sind links auf die "stundenbilder", kannst also auch nächtens sehen, ob nachmittags geangelt wurde oder so .

leider ist es da unten eher so, wie du es erlebt hast. klar, wenn welle ist, also südost, dann häufen sich die doraden usw.usw., aber für dauerhaft hohen fischbestand ist die zeit wohl auch da vorbei. ich war 1971zum ersten mal in salema, die ganze bucht war voller seegras und es gab fisch, groß&klein. sepien, polvos, alles eben.

gehst du jetzt da tauchen, wie an der westküste, carrapateira z.b, alles ausgeräumt, z.t. verschlammt. aber, bei zeiten und überhaupt fängt man mehr und leckereres als hier, am rhein.

also bleibt die sehnsucht nach dem verlorenen paradies. 
obwohl, was nolte von mittelportugal schreibt...

vamos ver

psssssssssst: zu deinen sagresfotos ne kleine erinnerung: schon gesehen, das sagresdoradenfilmchen 

http://www.stromkilometer.de/AB/sagres.flv


----------



## john_dory (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Jose,

wegen der Webcams: Klar, war eher eine Anspielung darauf, dass es Zeit für mich war, mal die in die 'Horizontale' Position zu gehen.

Was die Angelaussichten angeht, so kann ich nach knapp 14 Tagen kein Urteil abgeben - ich hoffe, das ist nicht falsch rübergekommen. Ich bin nicht unbedingt der Meeresangel-Experte, aber es gibt einfach eine Mange Faktoren, welche die Erfolgschancen beeinflussen. (Wind, Gezeiten - die sich auch noch ständig verschieben).

Klasse, der Film zu Sagres! Solche Momente erklären dann wohl auch, warum sich eigentlich vernunftbegabte Wesen solchen Gefahren Aussetzen.

So, heute will ich wirklich mal früher in's Bett. Das mit Mittelportugal muss bis morgen warten.

Gruß,
Peter


----------



## petri-heilbutt (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo- 
und vielen herzlichen Dank für den Erfahrungsschatz, der hier weitergegeben wird!!!
Wir fahren nächste Woche (16.01) nach Ferragudo  - würde mich über einen Tip freuen: würde gerne ein paar schöne Fischchen fangen!
Leider werde ich keine Zeit haben für den Fisch der 10000 Würfe, da mich auch einige Nichtangler begleiten...
Würde denen, aber mir selbst auch, gerne ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis verschaffen...
(das soll aber nicht heißen, daß ich Makrelenkutterfischer wäre... Norwegenerfahrung ist reichlich vorhanden und ich angel seit über 25 Jahren...deshalb keine Angst vor großen Fischen). Gibts eine realistische Chance auf Wolfsbarsch um die Zeit?

Vielen Dank - und ich werd mich mit Fotos oder Bericht zurückmelden, wenns was wird...


----------



## uli-k (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Eine gute Stelle in der Nähe ist der Leuchtturm von Ferragudo (Klippen zwischen 5 und 20 Meter). MIt Schwimmer Brassen und Makrelen, auf Grund z.B. brauner Drachenkopf (für den Fischeintopf, aber Vorsicht vor den giftigen Stacheln.
MfG

Uli-k#h


----------



## uli-k (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Übrigens gibt es auch in Portugal Mindestmaße - wenn sich auch kaum ein Einheimischer dran hält.
Hier eine Übersicht: http://uli-k.dyndns.org:8080/Algarve-Fische.htm

MfG

uli-k:k


----------



## Sargo (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Peter, vielen Dank für den langen bericht. hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Auch ich war in der Weihnachtswoche nahe Salema auf der Jagd nach den Wölfen aber leider nada. An einem 
Nachmittag an der maia praia haben wir dann doch noch unsere Fische gefangen, Doraden und sargos, einige Einheimische hatten Robalos von um die 3 kg gefangen (Köder waren (natürlich) sardinenfetzen.

Grüße and alle Freunde der Algarve und ein Gutes, gesundes 2008

Sargo   Gründer dieser Seite)

:m:m:m:m:q:q:q:q:q:q








=john_dory;1887566]So, da bin ich wieder. Es war wunderbar, Erholung pur - auch wenn die Angelerfolge recht bescheiden ausfielen. Wir hatten ein kleines Häuschen im alten Ortskern von Ferragudo (Bei Portimao, auf der anderen Seite des Rio Arade). Der Ortskern wirkt noch sehr authentisch mit seinen kleinen Gassen und den schönen kleinen Geschäften. Um den Ortskern herum wird heftig gebaut und man kann nur hoffen, dass der Tourismus nicht das zerstört, was viele eben dieser Touristen suchen...auf der Portimao-Seite möchte ich schon heute im Sommer nicht 
abgemalt sein. O.k., ich will nicht ungerecht sein: Sylvester haben wir eines der beeindruckendsten Feuerwerke gesehen (wurde sogar portugiesischen Fernsehen übertragen). 
Apropos Portimao: Den Angelladen im Hafen habe ich nicht gefunden. Dafür gibt es einen in Ferragudo: 'O Peixcadeiro' (oder so ähnlich), nicht weit vom Ortskern. Hier sollte man alles bekommen, was man für die Angelei vor Ort benötigt (einschließlich lebenden Ködern), der Laden war allerdings im 'Notbetrieb', da wenige Tage zuvor durch Unwetter überflutet.
Die Angellizenz für mich und meinen Sohnemann bekam ich, wie oben beschrieben, am Multibanco-Automaten. Je 5Euro für
die Monatslizenz zur Küstenangelei, landesweit. Der Filialleiter der kleinen Bank in Ferragudo, ein sehr freundlicher und
hilfsbereiter Mann, half mit seiner Bank-Karte aus. Nun konnte es losgehen. Wir starteten an der Mole auf der Ferragudo-Seite und immerhin: Ein Hornhecht und ein von mir nicht weiter indentifizierter Räuber gingen auf einen schnell geführten, kleinen Blinker. Sohnemann hatte eine ordentliche Dorade (?), die sich aber leider im letzten Moment (und bevor ich sie eindeutig identifizieren konnte) wieder verabschiedete. Die Grundangelei von der Mole aus und von den mehreren Stränden gaben wir recht schnell wieder auf: Zwar erwiesen sich die extra für diesen Urlaub angeschafften 3.90m DAM 'Steel-Power Tele Surf' (mit der praktischen Transportlänge von 80cm - die passen gerad noch so in 'Jumbo' Reisetaschen) für die Belastungen beim Werfen als vollkommen ausreichend. Die Fänge waren aber sehr bescheiden und das nicht nur bei uns. Das einzig nennenswerte, was wir gesehen (aber leider nicht selber gefangen) haben, war ein Conger von etwa einem Meter und gut Unterarm-Dicke. Der an der Tele-Rute? Lieber nicht...

Wir versuchten es aber weiter mit der Spinnangelei. Der Mann aus dem Angelladen hatte uns für Wolfsbarsche den 'Praia Caneiros' empfohlen. Der Strand ist um diese Jahreszeit ein Traum, das Foto kann leider nur einen schwachen Eindruck von der Abendstimmung geben . Mit den wenigen Surfern haben wir uns irgendwie arrangiert (Im Sommer wäre hier vermutlich weder an's Angeln, noch an Surfen zu denken). Die Wölfe ließen sich leider nicht blicken, weder hier, noch an den anderen Stränden. Ich habe alles probiert, Stahl, Gummi und Wobbler in allen Größen, leider kein Biss. Ich kann nur vermuten, woran es liegt. Evtl. mangelndes Nahrungsangebot in Strandnähe? Mir fiel auf, dass keine Möwen (von denen es hier viele gibt)
Jagd auf Kleinfische machten. Und Seetang am Strand und die Millionen von Flohkrebsen (so wie in Irland) gibt es hier nicht.
Insofern fehlt evtl. der Anreiz für Kleinfische und damit die Wolfsbarsche, in Strandnähe zu kommen.
Ein Highlight war Sagres. Die Klippen nahe Portimao fand ich schon beeindruckend, aber Sagres...grandios! Wir haben ein paar 'verrückte' Sportsfreunde fotografiert, die in geschätzten 40m Höhe und bei starkem Wind unbekümmert in der Steilwand herumkraxelten. Also, das wäre dann doch nichts für mich...
Harmloser: Im Fischereihafen von Sagres gab es dann u.a. riesige Schwärme von Meeräschen zu besichtigen und 2 konnten wir zum gemeinsamen Abendessen überreden.
Was die Angelerfolge angeht, kann ich nicht über viel mehr berichten, aber: Nur zum Angeln an die (den?) Algarve / Portugal zu fahren, wäre auch eine Mißachtung dieses wunderschönen Landes und der freundlichen Menschen, die hier leben. Im Monchique Gebirge waren wir dieses Mal (sehr apart: die Korkeichen ohne 'Pulli'). Tavira, mit dem uns alte Erinnerungen verbinden, kommt das nächste Mal dran. Und bis dahin dauert es bestimmt nicht nochmal 15 Jahre.
Ach, ein Wiedersehen mit den Wolfsbarschen gab es doch noch, den Restaurant-Tipp unseres Vermieters gebe ich direkt weiter: 'Farragood' in Ferragudo. Super-lecker, bei akzeptablen Preisen#6.

Gruß,
Peter|wavey:[/quote]


----------



## John Coffee (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Portugal Freunde,

ist ja sehr interessant Eure Berichte zu lesen,da ich auch fast jedes Jahr im Sommer an der Algarve mit meiner Familie den Urlaub verbringe.Meistens mieten wir uns ein Haus in der Nähe von Carvoeiro.Da wir diesmal ganz in der Nähe des Praia do Carvalho wohnen,bin ich am Überlegen dort auch mal mein Glück zu versuchen.Da ich vom Brandungsangeln wenig Ahnung habe,sondern sonst nur im Süßwasser fische,wäre ich froh wenn mal jemand etwas zu den Montagen schreiben könnte.Da im Wasser ja viele Felsen und Steine sind,würde ich die Hauptschnur nicht unter 35er Monofil bemessen und eventuell noch eine Schlagschnur einsetzen oder liege ich da falsch?Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon mal bei Carvoeiro gefischt und kann mir auch Auskunft zu Lizenzen,Fischarten und Ködern geben,bin dankbar über jeden Hinweis.|bla:Reisezeitraum ist Ende Juli übrigens.

Gruß aus Berlin
Sascha


----------



## Nolte (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Leute|wavey:

Wie ich sehe habt hier nichts anständiges gefangen...
Ja im Portugal ist nicht so leicht zu fischen,ich hab es schon versucht zu erklären,aber ich kann es euch garantieren das da sehr viel zu ohlen ist,ihr braucht nur in unssere portugiesische forums reinzuschauen,es werden riesen wolfsbarsche gefangen
zu zeit,und uberhaupt auch in andere monaten fängt man sie
aber nicht nur Wolfies auch doraden und andere starke fische
man muss sich  damit richtig befassen und eventuel hilfe vor ort suchen (eineimischer)den fische sind "noch"da...













Die meisten fische(Wolfies)werden mit Wobllern wie Rapalas und Luckyes gefangen,und eine menge geduld und natürlich Glück/erfahrung.

FC


----------



## hans albers (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

...mal wieder HAMMER bilder...!!!!!

also dieses jahr muss ich auch mal nach portugal,
das geht ja gar nicht...

@john coffee:

zum gerät würde ich raten(denken):

-3,50-4,50  m brandungsrute mit 250 g wg
und paternostermontage auf grund
(tintenfisch, sardine)

-schwere spinnrute ab 3,00 m bis 180 g wg  
+ wie oben schon gesagt grosse wobbler oder
löffelblinker mit fliege dran,
grosse wasserkugel mit streamern, naturköder

greetz

hans


----------



## Nolte (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



uli-k schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es auch in Portugal Mindestmaße - wenn sich auch kaum ein Einheimischer dran hält.
> Hier eine Übersicht: http://uli-k.dyndns.org:8080/Algarve-Fische.htm
> 
> MfG
> ...



Das stimmt nicht ganz,wolfsbarche uber zwei kilo werden das oftere zurückgesetzt sihe hier www.pescadesportiva-pt.net
topic Spinning

FC


----------



## Nolte (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Die Spinnrute werde ich nicht so grob nehmmen...
Ein rute mit wg von bis 100gr reicht volkommen und ist schon in den meistern fällen schon zuviel,von Strand aus reicht ein rute bis 40 gr...Ich fische mit 2,70m bis 100gr in den meistern fälle.

FC


----------



## Sargo (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

250 - er Grundblei ist auch völlig übertrieben (wenn nicht starker Wellengang ist).

Ich komme mit 60 - 80 Gramm meist sehr gut aus


Grüße

Sargo |supergri|supergri


----------



## hans albers (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

naja ,

ich schrieb ja auch bis 250 g..
(heisst nicht, dass man immer mit dem gewicht fischt..:q)

ich halte dagegen  alles unter 100g für zu wenig,
vor allem wenn man immer mit evtl. mehr strömung /wind
zu rechnen hat.

gretz
hans


----------



## Nolte (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich bin im Juni/Juli drüber...Falls jemand von euch auch da ist 

zeige ich euch (im loco) vorauf es ankomt um die verschiedene 

portugiesische fische zu fangen|supergri!!!

FC


----------



## hans albers (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

..
hoffe ,ich schaffe es dieses jahr mal nach
portugal...
wolfies ärgern..

greetz
hans


----------



## Sargo (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy FC,

lass mal wissen wenn Du den Termin genau kennst, vielleicht kann ich ja auch kommen.

SARGO   |supergri|supergri|supergri











Nolte schrieb:


> Ich bin im Juni/Juli drüber...Falls jemand von euch auch da ist
> 
> zeige ich euch (im loco) vorauf es ankomt um die verschiedene
> 
> ...


----------



## Nolte (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Hy FC,
> 
> lass mal wissen wenn Du den Termin genau kennst, vielleicht kann ich ja auch kommen.
> 
> SARGO   |supergri|supergri|supergri



@Sargo

Hy Jens

Ich bin ab 23.06 in Portugal mit  wunderbare termine was Angel und feiern angeht:q,in der Algarve bin ich auch eingeladen
meistens Boots fischen,aber auf  Bluefisch/Wolfsbarsch/sargo
douradas von Land aus bin ich immer zu haben...Melde dich einfach bei mir,vieleicht kllapts dieses Jahr mit ein trefen...

Grüße

FC


----------



## Sargo (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

wäre schön, Dich in Portugal zu treffen.

Morgen fliege ich erst mal 3 Wochen nach Thailand in Urlaub.

Angel ist natürlich dabei und ich bin gespannt, ob man da in Fluß und See auch was fangen kann !

Viele Grüße

Sargo  :q:q:q


----------



## Nolte (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Sargo

Es währe net wan du ein paar bilder dann postest:q


FC


----------



## Sargo (24. März 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy FC,

schön, wie Du Dich im anderen tread um den parser kümmerst. echt tolle tips, die Du da wieder gibst, da kann auch ich wieder mal etwas lernen.

Grüße

Sargo  |supergri|supergri


----------



## Nolte (24. März 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Hy FC,
> 
> schön, wie Du Dich im anderen tread um den parser kümmerst. echt tolle tips, die Du da wieder gibst, da kann auch ich wieder mal etwas lernen.
> 
> ...



Hy Jens...

Freut mich dich wieder zu "hören",wie???...

Wan bist du demnächst in Portugal ???Sommer???

Willst du am bord eines tolles boots fischen??...Ich lade dich und deine frau zu mir nach Pinhal Novo/Setubal,won da aus können wir uberahl in fischen,brauchst nur zu sagen!...

FC


----------



## Sargo (5. April 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy FC,

vielen. vielen Dank für Deine Einladung.

Nach jetzigem Stand werden wir eher wieder im Oktober in 
Portugal sein, im Sommer kaum (leider, leider ....:c

Na irgend wann wird es einmal klappen, da bin ich mir sicher !

Nochmals danke und viele Grüße


Sargo #h  + Siva #h


----------



## jottweebee (8. April 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich befinde mich momentan an der östlichen Algarve in Monte Gordo, Vila Real S.A.
  Die erste Hürde zum Angeln wurde mit der „Licenca de Pesca“ genommen. Ich bekam sie für 45 € in Olhao, dort ist das zuständiges Büro, _Direccao Geral das Pescas_ des Ministario de Agricuiturs. Es ist direkt rechts neben der der Polizeistation (GNR) am Hafen.

  Mit der erforderlichen Erlaubnis und frischen Coreanos, Seeringelwürmer aus dem Angelgeschäft, fuhr ich zur Buhne an der Mündung des Rio Guadiana. Er bildet die natürliche Grenze zwischen Portugal und Spanien. Kurz danach waren meine Ruten am Grund ausgelegt. Die Fische konnten kommen.












  Sie kamen aber nicht, sondern ein Schlauchboot steuerte mit hoher Geschwindigkeit meine Angelstelle an. Es war die Wasserschutzpolizei. Sie machten mir mit einigen englischen Brocken klar, dass ich hier, auf der Flussseite der Buhne, nicht angeln darf. Die Ruten dürfen nur zur nicht so günstigen Strandseite hin ausgeworfen werden.

  Als ich mir am Vortag diese Angelstelle angesehen hatte, angelten aber alle im Fluss. Vermutlich bewusst illegal. Auf der spanischen Seite der Einmündung ist das Angeln dagegen erlaubt.

  Ruten einholen und an einer neuen Stelle auf der anderen Seite der Buhne erneut ausgeworfen. Von zwei Bissen konnte ich einen verwerten. Der mir unbekannte Fisch war ein(e)_ „*Baila*“_, wie ein Vergleich in der Markthalle ergab.

  Versuche mit der Fliege an einer zweiten Buhne in Richtung Monte Gordo blieben bisher meistens erfolglos. Wolfsbarsche zeigten für die Fliegen kein Interesse, ich konnte nur zwei weitere _„Bailas“_ überzeugen, auf eine „*Cats* *Whisker*“, aus _Rute und Rolle_, zu zubeißen.

  Zur Zeit ist Zwangspause: Starker Wind und viel Regen, aber verhältnismäßig warm. 17 Grad.


----------



## Fischopa (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo,erst einmal möchte ich die vielen guten und interessanten Beiträge hier lobend bestätigen. Habe mich bisher stillschweigend durchgelesen.Als Portugalfan (bisher 16 mal) freue ich mich schon auf meinen neuen Urlaub an der Algarve im Mai/Juni nach 3 Jahren.Ich kenne das Gebiet von Lagos bis Sagres recht gut.Selbstverständlich habe ich auch die wunderschönen Strände bis ca. Aljezur besichtigt und genutzt.Mein Urlaubsort in diesem Jahr ist wieder Lagos.Es ist überwiegend ein Familienurlaub so das die Angelei nur nebenbei betrieben wird (und auch bisher wurde).Trotzdem habe ich eine leichte Ausrüstung im Koffer,denn wenn ein sonst aktiver Angler Wasser sieht muß er einfach fischen.Meine bisherigen Fänge in Portugal sind nicht so Erwähnenswert (darauf bin ich auch nicht aus),brachten aber auch viel Spaß und Genuß aus der Küche unseres Apartements.Hoffentlich macht die Beschaffung der Angelkarte nicht zu viel Probleme,das ist für mich Neuland .Vor 2 Jahren zur Weihnachtszeit waren wir in Lissabon.Habe dort ,mit deren Einverständnis, 2 erfolgreiche portugisische Angler fotografiert.Werde ich demnächst mal hier einstellen,vieleicht erkennt sich jemand wieder.

MfG, Fischopa


----------



## Nolte (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Fischopa#h

Her mit der Fotos#6

FC


----------



## Fischopa (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Hy Fischopa#h
> 
> Her mit der Fotos#6
> 
> FC



Hallo, hier das Foto der erfolgreichen Angler aus Lissabon zu Weihnacht 2004.

Mfg Fischopa|wavey:


----------



## Fischopa (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

und noch ein Paar ohne Angler  Von der Westküste aus Sagres Lagos und vom Cabo.

Mfg, Fischopa


----------



## Fischopa (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

der Rest

MfG, Fischopa|wavey:


----------



## Nolte (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Fischopa

Grösse klasse#6...Tolle fotos...Der fisch ist ein Adlerfisch,tipisch

von Tejo.nur bin ich erstaunt das der am Weinachten gefangen worden ist,(das giebt gespräch stoff bei uns in forum)|bigeyes
Der eine foto von (nähe Aljezur)rechts (leider nicht in Bild )zeigt eine der beste Spots für Sargos in der region...Klasse ...

Grüß

FC


----------



## Fischopa (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

#h





Nolte schrieb:


> @Fischopa
> 
> Grösse klasse#6...Tolle fotos...Der fisch ist ein Adlerfisch,tipisch
> 
> ...



Ja , war genau am 24.12.2004, wir waren für 4 Tage in Lissabon.
Vor Jahren habe ich vom Fortaleza in Sagres geangelt Dabei 
habe ich die Portugiesischen Angler beobachtet. Von gefährlichen Standorten schleuderten sie ihre ,mit ganzen Sardinen bestückten Haken weit in den Atlantik und zogen dann schöne Fische mit Überwurfkörben hoch.Ein toller Anblick,aber auch sehr gefährlich. Ein Taxifahrer erzählte mir ,das schon etliche Angler verunglückt wären.Ich selbst war lieber etwas vorsichtiger und gab mich mit kleineren Fischen zufrieden.Es ist herrlich in so einmaliger  Natur seinem Hobby (für uns Hobby) nachzugehen.Bald ist es soweit.

MfG, Fischopa#h


----------



## Nolte (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Fischopa

Hy|wavey:...

Ja...Das ist wunderschön drüber,aber mansche  angler ignoriert schnell der gefahr und dann kanns schnell passieren,wie gesagt es passiert jedes Jahr auf/s neue das Angler die Klliepen herunter sturtzen nur wegen ein oder andere fische...Es giebt kein Land in Europa die soviele tote bei angeln zu beklagen hat wie Portugal
es ist ein sehr Heisses tema bei uns,und der Stat macht nichts dagegen...Schade!!!

PS:Schöne fotos aus Portugal#6

FC


----------



## sdobri (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Nolte

hast du das dritte Bild aus Fischopa´s letzten Beitrag gemeint , da war ich auch schon hatte aber mit der srtarken Stömung und den felsigen Untergründen starke Probleme , heißt übrigens Monte Clerigo habe dort rechts an den felsen geangelt , im August werde ich es wieder probieren mit welchen Köder würdet ihr dort angeln ?


----------



## Nolte (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Hy Sdobri

Montes Clerigos ist ein Spot der Superlative,es sind mehrere  spots die super sind,mein lieblingspot ist der "treme treme"
da kann man mit der nötige kentnisse sehr gut fangen...
Bei steigendes wasser(etwa 2 stunde)mit der "chumbadinha" kleines laufblei direkt auf den haken und nur so schwer wie nötig um die köder auf tiefe zu bringen,je nach der Meer werhältnisse
und als köder Friesche muschlfleisch(missmuschel oder venusmuschel)sowie gefrorene Scampis in jeder supermarkt zu bekommen,die presentation des köders ist eine sehr delikate sache...Man muss die anrollende Welle nehmen und drauf werfen damit diese die köder gegen der wand der steine schmeisst und herunter laufen lässt...Während diese momente muss man die absulute kontakt zum köder haben und bei biss sofort anzuschlagen,ist nicht einfach,man muss schon richtig dabei sein,koncentration ist bedingung...Die resultate sind fenomenal...Mit schweres gerät kann man stunden lang warten (ab und dann geht auch mal ein fisch drann) aber es ist nicht zu wergleichen mit der "chumbadinha metode... 

FC


----------



## Sargo (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

toller Tip wieder mal von Dir, echt super.

Bin zwar auch schon ein alter Hase in der Region aber der
Tip mit der Welle war super |supergri|supergri|supergri

Wann geht es bei Dir los nach Portugal ?

Grüße

Jens / Sargo |supergri|supergri


----------



## Nolte (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Sargo

Hy #h...

Achtung... Der Tip mit der Welle und "chumbadinha" ist nur machbar bei Spots wo die vertikale Angel möglisch ist.
Ubrigens...Hier ein foto von Santos mit zwei schöner Douradas=Sparus aurata gefangen in Sagres am 25.05.08




Diese Angler fährt mit mir am 20.07 bei Setubal mit diese boote
www.behur-setubal.com und wir werden ein paar mal auf die Auratas fischen in Juli.

FC


----------



## Lajares (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Portugal-Anhänger,
ich bin in zwei Wochen für 5 Tage in Olhos de Água. :vik:
Hat hier schon mal jemand gefischt oder Erfahrungen rund um den Spot?

Werde vermutlich mit leichtem Angelgerät anreisen, sprich maximal eine Spinnrute und ne Handvoll Köder.
Gibt es irgendwelche Empfehlungen was sich einpacken sollte?
Gummiköder, Wobbler? Oberfläche oder Tief?

Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte ich mir einen Portugiesen suchen der mir einen Angelschein an einem Geldautomaten zieht? Ist das richtig?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Nolte (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Lajares

Ich wurde ein 20 bis 100 gr Wg spinnrute 3 bis 3,30m mitnehmen

Ziehlfisch Wolfsbarsch und Starke Bluefisch an der oberfläche und
nur Nachts fischen.

FC


----------



## Lajares (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Nolte,
Danke für die Antwort.
Wolfsbarsch und Bluefish hört sich gut an!#6

Hab in Google mal den Spot angeschaut, ist ja alles eigentlich nur Sandstrand, unterbrochen von kleinen Felszungen. Diese werde ich selbstverständlich als Hotspots behandeln - Lohnt es sich aber auch die Rute zum Strandspaziergang mitzunehmen?
Oder ist der Sandstrand eher nicht empfehlenswert?
Vielleicht doch noch ein paar kleine Grundbleie zum abendlichen Grundfischen einpacken?


Gruß Lajares


----------



## Nolte (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Lajares

Zum Abend/nacht Grundfischen brauchste ja nichts zum mitnehmen...Dort giebts alles was du brauchst in jeder Angelgeschäft,von Feed shallow/s bis Luckye craft Wobler es ist
alles da:q...Zum "Spazieren gehen und fischen"werd nichts,nachmitags werdst ja nicht grossartiges fangen,ausser du fischst bei Sagres wo es tief ist,versuche mal späht abend nahe der felsen/Strand auf Douraden=Sparus aurata und Sargo=Diplodus sargus mit weich kraben,am besten dopell panzer
oder Missmuschell/frisch und grosszügiger portionen anbieten.

FC


----------



## Jose (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

olá nolte, der bluefish ist die anchova, ja?
das foto aus sagres ist ja riesig, in beiderlei hinsicht. schöne douraden. muß gut sein dieses jahr, bei dem durchwachsenen wetter, viel welle.


----------



## Nolte (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> olá nolte, der bluefish ist die anchova, ja?
> das foto aus sagres ist ja riesig, in beiderlei hinsicht. schöne douraden. muß gut sein dieses jahr, bei dem durchwachsenen wetter, viel welle.



Hy Jose'|supergri

Genau es ist die Anchova!...Habe ein bekante die an die Nacht zwiechen drei und 8 stück fängt ohne die abrisse.
Ja das Bild ist mir mal "wieder geglückt"|supergri mit der Auratas
habe Heute zwei rolle mit 0,45 mm Berkley sensithin Ultra Plus
für die schönheiten vorbereitet und die 3/0 Haken werde ich noch schärfen|supergri für Juli...

FC


----------



## Nolte (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Jose'

Ich vergass zu sagen...

Der man auf den Bild ist Santos und er hat in 2007 Douraden bis 8 kg da rausgeholt,mehrere um die 4 kg,3 kg,2 kg und etliche 
sargos=Diplodus Sargus um die 2 kg,alesamt mit Taschenkrebs als köder.

FC


----------



## Sargo (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

auch ich bin begeistert vom Bild der Doraden !!!!

Unser Rekord liegt bei ca. 2,5 kg, wußte gar nicht, daß die 
leckeren Doraden sooo groß werden. Hmmm, aus dem Ofen
mit Kartoffeln, Knoblauch und frischen Kräutern.

Leider wird es Herbst bis ich wieder nach Salema komme.


Grüße

Jens :q


----------



## Nolte (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Sargo

Hy Jens:q

Die Auratas werden noch grösse ,es sind fänge gemacht worden uber 12 kg,in Africa sogar uber 16 kg,in den letzten Jahre (10 bis 15 ) allerdings werden sie immer kleine,warrum wohll??

In den Leich zeiten werden sie nachgestelt wie werrückt,ich kenne zwei Spots wo die Boote  in 1 km² auf 90 m tiefe seite am seite stehen um die 80 bis 100 boote und jeder boot hat mindestens 4 man am bord,wen man die riesen fänge nachrechnet die um diese zeit gemacht werd dan kann man es sich vorstellen das in wenige Jahre die Auratas nicht mehr da sind,leider...

FC


----------



## Nolte (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Lagos 01.06.08

Die EFSA Portugal hat ein jigging veranstaltung organiziert

Die Pargus pargus waren wie immer von der Partie|supergri














Einfach klasse.

FC


----------



## Jose (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

ach Nolte, du machst mich einfach krank #h
jetzt auch noch so hammer-pargos!


----------



## Nolte (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> ach Nolte, du machst mich einfach krank #h
> jetzt auch noch so hammer-pargos!



Einfach mit kommen!...:m

ich bin dabei!!!

FC


----------



## Jose (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Einfach mit kommen!...:m
> 
> ich bin dabei!!!
> 
> FC


klappt doch wieder nicht, amigo  (dois anos fodi..., divórcio)
die pargos haben echt weh getan, bin schließlich zwei jahre nur auf pargos gegangen, von den felsen aus und hab bis auf drei um die 2-3 kilo alle größeren gesehen, gefühlt und verloren (korb zu klein, Jose zu dumm oder so)
und jetzt kommst du mit diesen fotos.
du weißt es, ich weiß es: pargo ist was besonderes!
nächstes jahr?


----------



## Nolte (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Jose'

"Nächstes Jahr??"

Wir brauchen nur es abzubestimen!!!

Ich kann Wohnungen(gunstiege) und Boots ausfahrten klar machen auf die Pargus und grösse Adlerfische alles von besten
nicht die MT/s=Maritimo turistica die viel versprechen und nichts halten|gr:

Planen...

FC


----------



## Jose (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> "Nächstes Jahr??"



sim senhor,
a única causa é "falta do dinheiro"
acontece, sim?
mas sigo planejar!


----------



## Nolte (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Jose

Bis dahin hast ja alles in griff!!!

FC


----------



## Lajares (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

So - bin zurück von 5 Super-Algarve-Tagen. Wie immer ein Traum, Wetter klasse, Strand super, Meer hammer und - ich habs endlich geschafft die ersten Meeresräuber zu überlisten.





Der Erste - ein kleiner Wolfsbarsch direkt in der Brandung.
Gefangen auf einen Rapalla XRap Subwalk.




Der Zweite - ein feiner Roballo. Gefangen auf einen No Action Shad in Silber mit schwarzem Rücken an einem Fireball-Jighead.
Ich hab im Laufe des Urlaubs noch massig Fisch zu sehen bekommen, hunderte Hornhechte die in Ufernähe die Kleinfischschwärme unsicher gemacht haben, darunter vereinzelt Makrelen in schillerndem Blau und immer wieder große dunkle Schatten in Gundnähe.
Ich hab mich allerdings mit dem Angeln etwas zurückgehalten, da es mir leider unmöglich war eine Lizenz zu erwerben.
Wo immer ich nachgefragt habe, wurde ich entweder zu den Geldautomaten verwiesen, die ja keine deutschen Karten annehmen, oder beinahe ausgelacht, ich solle einfach angeln ich sei ja kein Einheimischer. Seltsame Regelung...
Na ja - war auf jeden Fall bombig wie immer.

Gruß Lajares


----------



## Robalo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Portugalfreunde!

Ein toller Thread, muss man sagen.:l
Petri zu deinen Wolfis, Lajares.

Mich interessiert schon seit längerem, ob in Portugal im Meer der lebende Köderfisch erlaubt ist.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Ich hab gestern dafür einen neuen Thread aufgemacht, befürchte allerdings, dass da so schnell niemand draufstoßen wird.
Deshalb schreib ichs einfach auchmal hier rein.


Viele Grüße
Robalo


----------



## jottweebee (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ob erlaubt oder nicht. Man sollte darauf verzichten!!!
Auch mit anderen Methoden werden gute Fische geangelt.


----------



## Lajares (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



> Mich interessiert schon seit längerem, ob in Portugal im Meer der lebende Köderfisch erlaubt ist.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Die Portugiesen haben mit Vorliebe die kleinen silbernen Fischchen die eigentlich allgegenwärtig sind lebend an den Haken gehängt und damit Hornhechte gefangen.

Ich kann und konnte mich aber noch nie an den Gedanken gewöhnen einen lebenden Fisch mit einen Haken in der Wirbelsäule rumschwimmen zu lassen. Ich denke auch, das tot gefischt mindestens ebenso effektiv ist. Die Hornhecht z.B. stoßen in den Schwarm und lesen dann die angkratzten Fischchen auf. Hab mit dem Mini-Wobbler die Erfahrung gemacht das die Hornis hinschwimmen und dann klopfts in der Rute - Wenn man weiterkurbelt passiert nix mehr - wenn man dann "umschaltet" auf kränklich zupfen beißen sie drauf. 
Hab leider aber keinen landen können, selbst die Minidrillinge passen nicht in den dünnen Schnabel.

Gruß Lajares


----------



## Robalo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Danke für eure Antworten.
Die Frage hat mich nur mal grundlegend interessiert.

Zu der Sache mit den Wobblern: Man könnte vielleicht versuchen für die Hornis  die Drillinge gegen kleine Einzelhaken auszutauschen.

Um nochmal auf deine Barsche zurückzukommen Lajares: Hast du den Fireball in Grundnähe geführt?


----------



## Lajares (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



> Um nochmal auf deine Barsche zurückzukommen Lajares: Hast du den Fireball in Grundnähe geführt?


Ich hab mir an dem Strandabschnitt eine steinige Ecke gesucht (Ohlos de Aqua - da gabs nicht viel Auswahl ...) und den Fireball bei einsetzender Ebbe voll in die Gischt zwischen den Felsen geworfen. Als so richtig im "Weißwasser". Grundnähe denke ich ja, das Wasser war vermutlich knie- bis hüfthoch. Und dann mit ordentlich Speed und hüpfenden Bewegungen eingeholt. 

Der Biss kam dreimal bis er hing. Der muss mit einem Affenzahn hinter dem Shad her sein. 

Ich hab bemerkt das die Geschwindigkeit deutlich höher sein muss (kann) als bei unseren heimischen Fischen. Der Rapalla, langsam getwitcht brachte nichts, mit ordentlich Geschwindigkeit und einigen Rucken eingeholt hing dann der kleine Robalo. 
Ebenso der Shad am Fireball, auf Grund und hüpfend gefischt (wie sonst üblich beim Gummifischen) brachte aus Hängern nichts. Vollgas und Rucken war dann Fisch.

Die Hornis gingen übrigens auf so gut wie alles, Wobbler, Twister in allen Farben, Spinner, ... 
Waren aber auch sofort wieder desinteressiert sobald sie den Braten gerochen haben. Nächstes mal werde ich mal die Silkekrogen-Fliege probieren. Ist einfache Seide in der sich die kleinen Zähnchen der Hornis verfangen. Soll wohl funktionieren.

Gruß Lajares


----------



## Sargo (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Lajares,

hier der Erfinder dieses treads. Übrigens toll, was daraus geworden ist, Dank an Alle.  #h

habe wie oft beschrieben schon sehr viel zwischen Lagos und
Sagres gefischt und auch meist recht gut gefangen.

Was bisher noch nie geklappt hat, war einen Roballo beim
Spinnfischen zu fangen. Benutzt Du für Deine Wobbler irgend
eine Beschwerung ? Ich habe immer Mühe mit den Wobblern
einigermaßen Weite zu erzielen. Welchen Schnurdurchmesser
hattest Du benutzt ?

Vielen Dank für Info :q:q:q


Jens














Lajares schrieb:


> Ich hab mir an dem Strandabschnitt eine steinige Ecke gesucht (Ohlos de Aqua - da gabs nicht viel Auswahl ...) und den Fireball bei einsetzender Ebbe voll in die Gischt zwischen den Felsen geworfen. Als so richtig im "Weißwasser". Grundnähe denke ich ja, das Wasser war vermutlich knie- bis hüfthoch. Und dann mit ordentlich Speed und hüpfenden Bewegungen eingeholt.
> 
> Der Biss kam dreimal bis er hing. Der muss mit einem Affenzahn hinter dem Shad her sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lajares (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Jens,
Dank an dich *für* diesen Thread. Ohne diesen wäre der Urlaub einfach nur Badeurlaub geworden.

Beschwerung war nicht nötig, die Fische habe direkt zwischen den Steinen in Ufernähe gebissen. Auf dem angehängten Foto sieht man die sich brechende Welle. Zwischen dort und dem kleinen Felsen kamen die Bisse.
Schnur war eine 0.16 geflochtene in gelb.
Rute eine Spinnrute von 2,70 m mit 30-60 gr..
Damit sind mit einem Durchschnittsspinköder Würfe von locker 40 Metern drin. Wobei die wie gesagt nicht nötig waren.
Bei Interesse kann ich gerne mal mein komplettes Setup reinstellen. (Sofern das erlaubt ist?)
Ich denke übrigens das es sich bei den beiden um absolute Zufallstreffer handelt. Mir wurde gesagt das Wolfis im Sommer eigentlich garnicht in Ufernähe zu fangen sind (Info vom Angelshop vor Ort).

Tight Lines
Artur


----------



## Robalo (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Danke für die Infos Lajares#6

Die Silkekrogen scheint in der Tat ganz interessant zu sein. Ich glaub auf bissclips.de gibts da auch ein Video davon.


Viele Grüße
Robalo


----------



## Sargo (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Lajares,

hier nochmal Sargo.

Hast Du geflochtene Schnur oder monofil benutzt ??

Grüße |supergri

SARGO













Lajares schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> Dank an dich *für* diesen Thread. Ohne diesen wäre der Urlaub einfach nur Badeurlaub geworden.
> 
> Beschwerung war nicht nötig, die Fische habe direkt zwischen den Steinen in Ufernähe gebissen. Auf dem angehängten Foto sieht man die sich brechende Welle. Zwischen dort und dem kleinen Felsen kamen die Bisse.
> ...


----------



## Lajares (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Sargo,
ich habe geflochtene Schnur benutzt.
Gelbe Geflochtene - direkt an den Wirbel geknotet und den Wirbel an den Köder. Ich hatte leider kein Vorfachmaterial dabei. Die ersten 10-15 m waren danach übrigens ziemlich ramponiert. Durch ständigen Steinkontakt. Aber ich denke Monofile wäre direkt abgerissen. 
1 - 1,5m Mono oder besser Flourcarbon wären vorne als Vorfach vermutlich trotzdem nicht schlecht gewesen.

Anbei eine .kmz-Datei für Google Earth, wo ich die beiden Fische gefangen habe.

Tight Lines
Gruß Lajares


----------



## Sargo (9. August 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

eigentlich müßtest Du doch aus Setubal zurück sein, laß
uns alle mal wissen wie es war: Haben die Pagos gebissen ???


Grüße


Jens / SARGO  #h#h


----------



## dat_geit (9. August 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Moin Jens, Infos zu Norddeich habe ich dir eingestellt.

Hier Im Bereich Sintra Coast sieht es derzeit nicht so prickelnd mit den Fängen aus.
War auch hauptsächlich aus Trainingsgründen mit der Fliege los.

Da wird man schnell neugierig betrachtet.

Anfang der Woche dann endlich wieder good old germany mit viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel Fisch.

Greetz


Andy


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (12. August 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde schon ganz nervös, wenn ich die tollen Bilder von Euren Fischen bloß zu Gesicht bekomme 

Und ich brauche Eure Hilfe auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich die Fragen schonmal gestellt haben sollte!

Ich fliege vom 31.08. bis zum 10.09. an die Algarve, genauer gesagt nach Carvoeiro in ein Apartement, welches direkt am Meer liegt.
Vor 3 Jahren war ich schonmal dort und habe in einer Art Bucht/ einem abgeflachten Felsplateau links von der Ferienanlage gefischt. Gefangen habe ich kleine Brassen auf Krabbenstückchen sowie  Hornhechte und Meeräschen.
ich möchte aber auch gerne mal nen Robalo oder ne leckere Dorade fangen, halt mal was womit ich meine Freundin in der Pfanne beeindrucken kann#6 

Habt Ihr Tipps bzgl. bestimmter Plätze und Montagen/ Köder?!
Habe einen Mietwagen und könnte auch ne Spinnrute mitnehmen auf unseren Tripps an die Westküste. Leider habe ich keine richtige Brandungsausrüstung...
Wie schaut es denn nachts an der Küste/ an den Felsen aus- kann man dann auch mit Fängen rechnen?!

Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich Euch unendlich dankbar und wenn ich es auf die Kette bekomme, gibt´s die Koordinaten des Angelplatzes auch noch...

LG und vielen Dank im voraus,

der Andy


----------



## Sargo (13. August 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Andi,

also ich kenne mich mehr westlich von Deinem Urlaubsort aus
deswegen der generelle Tip es auf jeden Fall nachts zu versuchen. Du bist zur Hauptreisezeit in Portugal, da wird an der Algarve viel los sein. Auch sehe ich immer, daß viele 
Roballos nachts beim Spinnfischen gefangen werden. Das klang für mich auch etwas komisch, aber es ist so. 

In Deiner Region benötigst Du keine richtige Brandungsrute, Wasser ist ja eher selten richtig wild. Eine Grundrute ab
3,50 Metern mit Wurfgewicht bis 80 Gramm sollte reichen.

Denke die meisten Tips hast Du schon, wenn die diesen tread 
genauer gelesen hast.

Grüße und viel Erfolg


Jens / SARGO :q


----------



## Sargo (13. August 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Jose,

lese aus Spaß gerade wieder einmal den gesamten tread und
habe festgestellt, daß ich Dir Deine Frage damals gar nicht 
beantwortet habe. Wellen waren typisch für Dezember, nicht
riesig aber immerhin. Wellen sind nach meiner Erfahrung zum Fischen immer besser als glattes "Bodensee - Wasser".

Wind hast Du richtig erkannt, Südost.

Vermisse Portugal sehr und hoffe bald wieder einmal vor Ort
zu sein.

Grüße an alle Portugalfans (und solche die es werden wollen)


Jens / SARGO   :vik:












Jose schrieb:


> oooooops! warum postest du denn nicht selber? mit so einem robalo vom salema-strand brauchst du dich wirklich nicht verstecken. war aber auch gut welle, oder? südost,ne? das carrapateira-foto ist aber auch wirklich von der hubbeligsten stelle, geh ich nie, zuviel leutz da.


----------



## Sargo (13. August 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Antwort an Jose betraf dieses Bild ............. 











Bild von Sargo[/quote]


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (14. August 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Dann sgae ich schonmal ganz herzlich "Danke" für die weiteren Tipps und werde mal zusehen, was sich da so drehen lässt im Urlaub.

Den Tipp mit dem Nachtangeln werde ich auf alle Fälle mal berücksichtigen, auch wenn ich da noch ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl habe bzgl. der rutschigen Trampelpfade entlang den Klippen und so.
Werde mir da wohl noch ne Kopflampe zulegen müssen #6

LG,
der Andy


----------



## Jose (14. August 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Antwort an Jose betraf dieses Bild .............
> Bild von Sargo


was lange währt..
ein schöner robalo, direkt vor der haustür, da waren die zwei kilo (?) nicht weit zu tragen. richtig geschätzt?

...und was die saudade angeht, eu tambem.


----------



## Sargo (15. August 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Jose,

das siehst Du richtig, der Roballo hatte etwas über 2 kg.

Auch hatte ich keinen weiten Weg vom Wasser zum Haus.


Grüße

Jens


----------



## Nolte (20. August 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Moin Jens, Infos zu Norddeich habe ich dir eingestellt.
> 
> Hier Im Bereich Sintra Coast sieht es derzeit nicht so prickelnd mit den Fängen aus.
> War auch hauptsächlich aus Trainingsgründen mit der Fliege los.
> ...



Tja Andy in Portugal ist alt nicht so leicht zu fischen (salzwasser)ich habe jeder menge fische gefangen,ob vom Boot oder Surfcasting oder felsen fischen es war wunderbar
shau:





Hi Jens:

Bin wieder da,es war mal wieder bombastisch.

FC


----------



## Sargo (24. August 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy FC,


wow !

Erzähl uns doch bitte einige Details. Was hast Du vom Strand aus gefangen, was vom Boot ?

Freue mich darauf von Dir zu hören !!!


Herzliche Grüße

Jens / SARGO


----------



## Nolte (25. August 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Sargo

Hi Jens#h

Ja es war mal wieder fantastisch!...Leider könnte ich nicht jeden Tag Angeln sonst hätte ich es gemacht|supergri,ob von Boot aus oder Strand es war genial viele Adllerfischer ,robalos,Douraden,Sargos
Conger,Pargos,Meerbrassen/Bezugos es war reichlich vorhanden
sogar tintenfische mit adequade wobller habe ich gefangen,und wie die schmeken weisst du ja|supergri

Nächstes Jahr werde ich in der Vicentinische Küste urlaub machen,vieleicht trefen wir uns dann,dieses Jahr habe ich besuch von drei Eehepaar aus Deutschland geahbt und die waren begeistert,und zwar in jeder insicht,falls Jemand interesse daran hat in Portugal (südlich von Lissabon)mit acess auf die ganze küste Portugals und mit guide/Wohnung dann biette per PM am mich schreiben,ich schieke die fotos der Wohnung und alle andere vom interesse zu...

Grüß

FC


----------



## Sargo (6. September 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

ich habe es nicht ausgehalten und bin jetzt doch von 13. - 20.09. in Salema. Kannst Du bitte mal Deinen Freund in 
Villa do Bispo fragen, wie es im Moment mit den Wolfies aussieht, und ob er einen aktuellen Tip hat, wo ich es versuchen kann.

Danke Dir herzlich !


Jens


----------



## Nolte (7. September 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Sargo

Hi Jens!

Es ist nicht einfach (wie schon mal gesagt)ein Spot zu empfehlen Jens in den die Wolfies gefangen werden den sie sind Heute da und Morgen kann es sein das sie schon wohanderes sind,man muss sie suchen in den man in den tipischer Stehllen aufsucht
bewegte Strände mit felsen in der nähe sind immer eine gute option,einfach in den bessere stunden (Morgens /nachts)probieren und zwar konssekuent mit minnows/wobbler wie Luckies/Saltigas/Feedshalows oder Rapalas in Sardinen farben...Ergendwan kommt der biss!..
Hier ein kleine video von der Vicentinische Küste=Almograve
von Angler für Angler...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvOa6zTqKzk

FC


----------



## Sargo (7. September 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

danke für das Video, das heizt meine Vorfreude noch mehr an ......

OK, werde es wieder mit den Rapalas versuchen. Es ist nur so, daß ich damit noch nie Glück hatte. Meine Robalos fing
ich bisher beim Grundfischen eher zufällig (auf Ringelwurm).

Welchen Köder würdes Du nachts am Sandstrand derzeit
empfehlen ? Ich werde es tags auf jeden Fall mal mit Ralos
am Schwimmer versuchen. Das war letztes mal der Hit.

Wären Sardienenfetzen auch etwas für die Nacht, oder eher
Stabmuscheln oder die bekannten Würmer ?

Danke für Deinen Tip, wie gesagt, irgend wann werden wir mal zusammen im Süden Portugals fischen, ich weiß es ganz genau !


Viele Grüße 


Jens


----------



## Nolte (7. September 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Sargo

Hi Jens...(hast ne pn!)mit ein interessante foto!

Das mit den (noch nie Glück damit geahbt ist relativ)es hätte mit andere super köder auch so passieren können!!...Hier gehts  
darum am richtige zeit an richtigen stelle zu sein, den die fische sind nicht immer da und auch nicht immer aktiv,man muss schon ein bissyen daran arbeiten...Versuche ein bestimte stelle in verschidene zeiten aufzusuchen die dir "verdächtig"vorkommt
und bleibe daran bis es knallt.
wan unbedingt auf Grund fischen willst dan benutze Casulo aber achte darauf das mindest "zwei/drei" casulo verwendest in den du sie mit Silikon schnur besfestigst,es ist ein bombastische köder für robalos un douraden sowie alle andere fische an der Portugiesische Küste.
Ja ergendwan werden wir uns drüber trefen (ich bin in August 09 wieder da)an der Vicentinische Küste.

Grüß

FC


----------



## Sargo (8. September 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

bist Du kein Freund vom Grundfischen ? Wie gesagt werde ich auf alle Fälle wieder Wobbler ausprobieren, ich finde es 
aber auch herrlich nachts am Strand zu sitzen und zwei 
Angeln mit Knicklicht auszuwerfen.

Was bitte sind cazulos ????  Ich bin sehr gespannt

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Nolte (8. September 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Jens

(Hast mein pn gelesen???)
Und ob ich Freund vom Grundfischen bin...(ich liebees)zuzuschauen wie die rute "nach hinten" schlägt nach eine Douraden biss,(nach dem sie den Blei vom boden gelöst hat) ...Aber es ist num mal so das die besten Wolfies mit Kunstköder gefangen werden,obwohl man viele davon mit naturköder fängt...
Casulo is die Rohrwurm die du in jeder Angel Geschäft bekommst,diese Wurm hat die super-eigenschaft das sie Nachts Leuchtet (betrachte sie mal ganz genau)allerdings giebts zwei metode sie zu fangen, was sehr bedeutend für uns Angler ist...Einmal mit der Spaten (davon fängt man nur die Hälfte vom Wurm...Un einmal mit Salz (da fängt man den ganze Wurm,allerdings hält diese nicht solange wie die mit der Spaten gefangen(etwas kompliziert aber es ist num mal so)
mit Rohr hält die in der kuhllung etwa eine Woche,ohne rohr nur maximal drei Tage...Es ist die Köder nr1 an der Brandung.

Warte bis nächstes Jahr,dan gehen wir mal "richtig"Angeln:q
sehe zu das du im August Urlaub bekommst

Grüß

FC


----------



## Sargo (9. September 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

danke für Deinen Rat. Also, werde mir Casulo besorgen und bin gespannt. Bei meiner Ankunft am Sa - Abend ist um 03.00 Uhr morgends Flut. NBa da gehe ich doch gleich 
Nachtfischen.

Werde August in Portugal in die Planung aufnehmen, auch wenn ich sonst nie im August gehe (zu heiß, zu viele Touristen), ich bevorzuge März - Mai oder September bis 
November. Über Weihnaqchten war ich auch schon oft dort.

Im Winter, wenn oft Sauwetter ist, habe ich immer die 
meisten und schönsten Fische gefangen. Im mMoment ist so 
gut wie überhaupt keine Brandung. Ich muß da wohl mal 
an die Westküste.

Deine PN habe ich gesehen, sehr schön, alle Achtung


Viele Grüße,

werde nach Rückkehr berichten

Jens


----------



## Nolte (9. September 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Jens

Für August besorge dir "anständiges"Brandungs gerät,und sei dir klar das wir meistens nur Nachts fischen(Brandung)es ist eine ganz andere sache.
Das mit viele Turis ist relativ,wo ich ihn fahre sind meistens Wege die kaum eine turi kennt daswegen "no problem",die meisten turis fischen ja in Hafen oder mal mit ne kleine rute 
in Augen länge von der Familie (da kann nichts werden)Angel ausflüge muss Man gut planen und "ein paar KM" in kauf nehmen
Abwarten...Ich werde mich freuen wen in August klapt.

FC


----------



## Sargo (10. September 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

ich bins doch, der Jens / Sargo der diesen tread ins Leben gerufen hat. Ich habe schon unzählige Male in der Nähe 
Salema geangelt (und im Umkreis von 70 Kilometern), also
auch in der Traumgegend von Aljezur. Kenne mich schon etwas aus und habe auch vernünftiges Brandungsgerät.

Wie würde denn Deine Montage beim Nachtangeln am
Sandstrand aussehen. Ich verwende immer ein 80 Gramm Blei, dann einen Wirbel und ein Vorfach von mindestens 1,50 Metern, Haken der Größe 4 - 8 ungefähr. Ist das ok oder ist
es auch gut das Blei am Ende der Schnur zu haben und 
das Vorfach höher ?

Bitte schreib mir mal eine mail an jpolster@web.de mit Deiner
TEL - Nummer, ich rufe Dich dann mal an. Wir hatten ja letztes Jahr schon mal telefoniert.

Grüße

SARGO  /  Jens


----------



## Nolte (10. September 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

(
ich bins doch, der Jens / Sargo der diesen tread ins Leben gerufen hat)?????????????????????????|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich weiss wer du bist Jens,und ich kenne deine Angelgeräte
daswegen sprache ich davon,den für die WestKüste mit "ein bissyen"Brandung sind deine rute zu schwach!...Mit 80 gr blei ganz zu schweigen,(damit kannst teilweise)bei Salema mit ruhige Wetter Angeln aber nicht drüber...Haken sind auch zu klein,ich benutze 1 bis 3/0 in Paternoster sistem,blei mindest 140gr(teilweise sogar schwere)wegen der Strömung.
Weiteres sag ich dir dan uber/s telef.

FC


----------



## Jose (12. September 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@sargo, "gehst du an die westküste, vergiss die großen bleie nicht".
fc/nolte hat da mehr als recht( wie immer ). brandung und strömungen an der westküste kennt man von der 'sanften'  südküste gar nicht. ob vom strand oder von den felsen, stark bewegtes wasser, harte strömungen. westcoast ist 'meer', südküste 'see'. ich hab mit meiner "gelben" bis zu 240 gr. geworfen... und ist dennoch abgetrieben. ist absolut abhängig vom platz, geschützt, überraschend kleines blei, an anderen stellen erschreckende wurfgewichte.
du bist scharf auf robal(hin)os?!

aufregend, überraschend und erfolgreich ist die fischerei mit kleinen, rollenden bleien in den kanälen, den parallellen felsen 'rechtwinklig' zur küste. gut für 'leichtes' gerät: in den kanälen ist oft sand, das blei rollt, der köder spielt. kein paternoster, durchlauf. musst aufpassen, dass das blei nicht zum nächsten kanal gehoben wird, steine schneiden, montage adé. 
das blei rollt, also nix raus und hinsetzen und warten, rute in der hand, finger an der schnur - mit der welle aufnehmen, mit dem rückstrom gehen lassen: da knallst oft. der robalo steht am ende des 'schaums', die strömung rollt dein blei da hin. ist eher jagen als fallen stellen - und oft verlierst du den fisch in den steinen. aber das 'knallt', und nicht nur robalos. auf die tour hab ich auch gute platte gefangen. das wasser muß gar nicht tief sein, reicht ein meter, das wasser sollte aber kräftig in den kanal rein laufen und das blei mitnehmen bist zur öffnung des kanals: dort "peng". blei um die 60-80 g, muss rollen - und du den "finger am drücker" haben.

ps. dass du DER jens bist und DER starter dieses guten trööts bist, wissen wir doch, ständige erwähnung ermüdet aber auch irgendwie. du bist sargo, weiß jeder hier, WER du bist!

_gut robalo!_


----------



## Sargo (13. September 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Jose,

danke für den guten Tip mit dem Kanal, werde es versuchen,
wenn ich dazukomme. Ich bin ja leider nur eine miekrige kurze 
Woche dort und werde es wohl mal in Caselejo versuchen.

Ansonsten werde ich nicht mehr nerven, daß ich ich bin.

Dachte nur der FC (stimmt er hat immer Recht) hat mich verwechselt weil es mir nach so vielen Besuchen auch klar ist,
daß man an der Westküste starkes gerät und mitunter kräftiges
Gewicht benötigt, anders wie am "See" in der Region Lagos.

Ok, nix für ungut, wollte niemanden nerven und einfach in Kürze berichten, wie es diesmal geklappt hat.


bis dann :m


----------



## Jose (23. September 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ sargo, 
hast du auch 'angeln in portugal' abonniert?

wir schreiben halt mindestens zweigleisig, komm doch auch noch mal 'rüber'


----------



## belgischerAngler (30. September 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo allerseits.

Wo ihr ja in Portugal wohl auch viel jiggt (nehme ich mal an), was sich ja bei dem Angebot an Doradenartigen und sonstigen Räubern mehr als lohnt, wollte ich mal wissen ob ihr Erfahrungen mit Madai Jigs gemacht habt?
Ich habe am Sonntag zum ersten mal damit gefischt und war begeistert. Zum Einsatz kam ein orangener Wasabi von Hart. ICh habe mit dem Köder locker doppelt soviel Dorsch und Wolfsbarsch gefangen wie die anderen mit ihren Gummiködern, dabei haben wir in der selben Tiefe gefischt.
Wie führt ihr sie bevorzugt?

Viele Grüße aus der Normandie,

Niklas


----------



## Sargo (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ Jose

na wie geht es Dir ? 

Nun gut. Deine Idee mit den Kanälen ist genial, aber etwas
schwer umzusetzen. Habe dies mal an Castelejo - Strand
versucht aber leider meist am Ende abgerissen. Angeln an der Westküste ist wirklich nicht leicht.

Wo es wieder ausgezeichnet geklappt hat war im "See". Da kenne ich mich eben aus und habe über die Jahre ein paar 
Erfahrungen gesammelt. Allerdings stimmen die Erfahrungen auch nicht immer. Z.B. hatte ich nachts wirklich schlechte 
Bedingungen, Vollmond, keinerlei Wellen und totale Ebbe und
habe trotzdem sehr gut gefangen. Welchen Einfluß hat denn
nun der Mond beim Nachtangeln ? Ich höre da verschiedene
Meinungen.

Gefangen hatte ich im September (nur nachts) natürlich Sargos aber auch schöne Chopas und besonders viele Bailas,
eine recht groß. Der Tip mit den Würmern die nachts leuchten hatte beim ersten Versuch nichts gebracht.

Sie halten nicht so gut wie die anderen Würmer die man in den kleinen Schachteln kaufen kann und waren am nächsten
Tag leider alle tot (traurig bei recht teurem Preis).

Grüße    |supergri


----------



## janko (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo,|wavey:
interessante 24 seiten liegen hinter mir.
ich fahre mitte oktober das erste mal nach portugal in den westen -nach odeceixe am fluss seixe-- wie sieht es an diesem küstenabschnitt aus?? und kann man im fluss seixe angeln? wenn ja auf welche fische??
ich fische sonst auf meerforelle auf der insel rügen--diese küstenwobbler müßten doch dort auch auf wolfsbarsch etc. gehen oder??
fischt mann die eher über sand oder stein??


----------



## Nolte (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Der Tip mit den Würmern die nachts leuchten hatte beim ersten Versuch nichts gebracht.

Sie halten nicht so gut wie die anderen Würmer die man in den kleinen Schachteln kaufen kann und waren am nächsten
Tag leider alle tot (traurig bei recht teurem Preis).

-----------------------------

Fische sind nicht immer da wo wir sie zu wunschen haben Jens 

daswegen könnte es nicht klapen den die casulos/burstenwurmer sind eine der besten anelidien die du da an die haken bringen kannst,jeder fisch geht drauf,das sie am nächsten Tag tot waren lag es an dir,hast die regeln nicht gefolgt,sie mussen immer kühll geahlten werden den sie werden entweder in den eigene röhre werkauft oder schon gepult,letzte sind empfindlicher und mussen sorgsam geahlten werden...Andere sache ist die richtige teknik sie zu anködern
man kann sie als ganze oder in stüke anködern und je nach dem den silikon schnur benutzen,ich nehme teilweise 2 oder drei davon in ganze und befestige sie mit silikon ohne sie zu durschbohren mit den Haken "ein bombastischer köder"auf Douraden und grosse sargos und Robalos,dafür benutze ich den stihll eine kleine kaffee löfell"gesägt"extra dafür,man legt
die wurme auf den stihll und schnur gleichtzeitig,der haken ganz unten und dan kommt der silikon schnur in aktion.
Die wurme die du meinst,eventuel "ganso parchal oder coreano" sind bedingt gute köder aber nicht immer während der casulo immer funktioniert wan fisch da ist logo.

FC


----------



## Nolte (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



janko schrieb:


> Hallo,|wavey:
> interessante 24 seiten liegen hinter mir.
> ich fahre mitte oktober das erste mal nach portugal in den westen -nach odeceixe am fluss seixe-- wie sieht es an diesem küstenabschnitt aus?? und kann man im fluss seixe angeln? wenn ja auf welche fische??
> ich fische sonst auf meerforelle auf der insel rügen--diese küstenwobbler müßten doch dort auch auf wolfsbarsch etc. gehen oder??
> fischt mann die eher über sand oder stein??



Da kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen Janko (fluss mässig)aber in der Brandung und an die fels kuste ist senssationel,in den trehad sind genug infos wie du es in den haken bringst,was deine Meerforele-kunstköder angeht sind teilweise zu gebrauchen da bin ich mir sicher,allerdings der Labrax=Wolfsbarsch will auch entdekt werden,genau wie die Meerforelle=truta marisca.

FC


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> @ Jose
> 
> na wie geht es Dir ?
> 
> ...



hallo sargo, 
es geht so, langsam rappelt sich wieder alles zusammen, bisschen 'neid' auf eure 'heimreisen', naja, kommt auch wieder 

ja, die westküste ist einiges herber, das fischen in den kanälen doch schon sehr speziell und verlustreich. 
in castelejo gibts auch freiere streifen, in felsnähe (brandung!)  ist es aber interessanter, nicht nur 'hänger-kein hänger-adrenalin'. zu dem wurmdesaster kann ich dir nichts sagen, bin 'sardinheiro', wozu auch, nolte kanns einfach (besser)!

und nun viel spaß und erfolg bei deinem nächsten besuch zuhause.


----------



## Sargo (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

bitte nochmal kurz beschreiben mit dem Anködern der Würmer, das habe ich noch nicht so ganz verstanden.

Also werden die Würmer quasi am Haken mittels Nylonschnur
angebunden und nicht auf den Haken aufgezogen, richtig ?

Werde es gerne versuchen, wenn ich es verstanden habe.

Danke Dir FC, alles Gute 

Jens #h










Nolte schrieb:


> Der Tip mit den Würmern die nachts leuchten hatte beim ersten Versuch nichts gebracht.
> 
> Sie halten nicht so gut wie die anderen Würmer die man in den kleinen Schachteln kaufen kann und waren am nächsten
> Tag leider alle tot (traurig bei recht teurem Preis).
> ...


----------



## Sargo (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Jose,

hast Du mal in der Ecke gewohnt, daß Du dich so gut auskennst ? Wie köderst Du die Sardine genau an, damit sie
einen weiteren Wurf überlebt ? Nur ein Filee einer Sardine und dann mit etwas Nylonschnur (von Strumpfhosen) 
fixieren ?

Grüße nach Bonn

Jens   |bla:









Jose schrieb:


> hallo sargo,
> es geht so, langsam rappelt sich wieder alles zusammen, bisschen 'neid' auf eure 'heimreisen', naja, kommt auch wieder
> 
> ja, die westküste ist einiges herber, das fischen in den kanälen doch schon sehr speziell und verlustreich.
> ...


----------



## Nolte (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Portugal fans

Der Casulo kann man einfädeln mit der Nadeln oder einfach mit den Haken als auch  mit den Silikon schnur.
Wan er sehr frisch ist "platzt"er gern wan man nicht vorsichtig ist bei anködern mit den Haken (hiermit die nadeln benutzen)
Sonst gehts nach erfahrung und zielfisch (viel köder)hiermit ist der Silikon schnur von sehr grössen vorteil...Wan der Casulo schon ein paar Tage alt ist lässt er sich wunderbar anködern.
Man kann der Casulo auch als "Gesalzene variation" nehmen um ein Coktail frisch/gesalzen/etwas alt fischen oder einfach als nur gesalzen,des letzeren werde ich aber nur nehmen wen kein andere option besteht...Der Gesalzene nehme ich gerne als alt für frische anköderung.
FC


----------



## janko (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

hallo FC

danke für deine infos!!!!!
sicher ist hier viel geschrieben worden aber nicht über den küstenabschnitt und die flussmündung,wo ich hinfahre--
da ich kein portugiesisch kann kann ich leider nicht portugal board stöbern-aber vielleicht findest du ja was??
viele grüße
und


----------



## Nolte (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Janko
Ich meinte ja die Techniken.
Die fische sind die gleiche in den ganze Küste.
Wie "gesagt"vom Fluss keine Anno aber in der regel sind portugiesische Flüsse voll mit Ciprinidien aal und manche mit Schwartz barsche,allerdings glaube ich nicht das der in Odeceixe welche hat(Schartzbarsche).

PS:Es giebt ein Deutsche forum mit sehr viel infos uber Portugiesische Susswasser fischerei,aber in moment weiss nicht welche es ist,sobald ich es raus gefunden habe stelle ich es hier.

FC


----------



## Nolte (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Janko

Hier der forum.

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/portugal-gewaesser.php

FC


----------



## Pescador (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/portugal-gewaesser.php
> 
> FC



Filipe, obrigadissimo para este cooperação! 

 Tu fazes um bom trabalho aqui...  #6


----------



## Pescador (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



janko schrieb:


> Hallo,|wavey:
> interessante 24 seiten liegen hinter mir.
> ich fahre mitte oktober das erste mal nach portugal in den westen -nach odeceixe am fluss seixe-- wie sieht es an diesem küstenabschnitt aus?? und kann man im fluss seixe angeln? wenn ja auf welche fische??
> ich fische sonst auf meerforelle auf der insel rügen--diese küstenwobbler müßten doch dort auch auf wolfsbarsch etc. gehen oder??
> fischt mann die eher über sand oder stein??



Hallo janko,

Wie Nolte schon sagt, Cypriniden, z.B. (Wild-)Karpfen gibt es quasi in allen Fliessgewässern, wenn sie nicht allzu klein sind und im Sommer trocken fallen. Auch in der Seixe. Und Forellenbarsche gibt`s, habe sie selbst schon dort gefangen. Aale und Barben sind (laut DGF) auch anzutreffen. Allerdings diese Arten eher etwas oberhalb von Odeceixe, da das Wasser dort durch den Tidenhub eine recht hohe Salinität hat. In der Höhe von Odeceixe kannst Du im Flüsschen mit Meeresfisch rechnen. Bedenke: Fluss und Meer sind zweierlei Angellizenzen... :g


----------



## janko (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

danke für deine antwort--hast du eine genaue adresse für die lizenz für die seixe??
und noch eine frage,- wenn ich vom strand fische-komme ich mit meinen blinkern so an die 70m-werfe ich dann nicht auf die erst beste sandbank-hie an der ostseekomme ich damit in der entfernung auf 1,5-2m wassertiefe und das reicht für die meerforelle-reicht mir das am strand von odeceixe um an die wolfsbarsche zu kommen


----------



## Sargo (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Danke FC, jetzt wird es schon klarer. Einzige letzte Frage,
wie meinst Du das mit der Nylonschnur. Wurm normal auf Haken ziehen und zur Sicherheit dann mehrmals noch mit 
Nylonschnur umrunden (wie bei Muschelfleisch) ?

Danke   

Jens :q







Nolte schrieb:


> Hi Portugal fans
> 
> Der Casulo kann man einfädeln mit der Nadeln oder einfach mit den Haken als auch mit den Silikon schnur.
> Wan er sehr frisch ist "platzt"er gern wan man nicht vorsichtig ist bei anködern mit den Haken (hiermit die nadeln benutzen)
> ...


----------



## Pescador (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



janko schrieb:


> danke für deine antwort--hast du eine genaue adresse für die lizenz für die seixe??
> und noch eine frage,- wenn ich vom strand fische-komme ich mit meinen blinkern so an die 70m-werfe ich dann nicht auf die erst beste sandbank-hie an der ostseekomme ich damit in der entfernung auf 1,5-2m wassertiefe und das reicht für die meerforelle-reicht mir das am strand von odeceixe um an die wolfsbarsche zu kommen



Angelschein für Süsswasser bekommst Du z.B. in Odemira. Adresse siehe hier: http://www.angeln-in-portugal.de/algarve.html

Könnte sein das der Strand sehr flach raus geht. Evtl mit der Spinnrute auf die Felsen li. u. re. vom Strand ausweichen.
Aber für die Meeresangelei ist Nolte sicher der bessere Ansprechpartner...


----------



## Nolte (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Sargo

Casulo ist zu hällfte (kopf seite) ziemlich zee wen frisch,wan du das ganze wurm ködern willst dan werde ich der schnur nehmen
sowie mehrere würmer ...Man kann der Kopf  oder der schwanz seite einfädeln,nadeln oder Haken und dann der schnur gantz wichtig ist das man den zweiten/driten wurm nicht stecht sondern nur umwikelt...Es giebt so viele variationen,man ködert alt entsprechend seine vorfächer/zu erwartende fische und wasser bewegung.

FC


----------



## Nolte (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Janko

Der Atlantik ist ne andere nummer,meistens tiefe wie der Ostsee

Wolfsbarsche beissen des öfttere vor der füsse:qmit 70 m uberwerfst du sie meistens,am Strand Nachts reichen 20 30 m
manschmal sogar wenige,ganz wichtig in Sommer oberfläche köder nehmen,Nachts dunklere farbe,Tag hellere wie sardinen farben sind super und nicht wergessen das der Labrax ein Wollf ist,er macht viele km am Tag,felsen sind auch sehr interessant für diesen tolle fisch,meistens wan das wasser ruhig ist,bei bewegtes wasser dan mal ein Sandbank aufsuchen,wen möglich ein "Neues" den da sind die frei gespülten Meeresgetier am besten zu ergaten.

FC


----------



## janko (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

danke fc
auf den fotos sieht es aus ,als ob es da 200m nur 30cm tief ist..
wenn man von einer klippe fischt-welche tragkraft muß die pose haben??
lg
J.


----------



## Sargo (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy FC,

ok, jetzt steht der Plan und ich kann heut nacht beruhigt
starten, einen auf Haken mit Nadel aufziehen, einen zusätzlich mit Nylonschnur anbinden. Bin sehr gespannt.

Werde Dir wieder mit Bildern berichten.

Grüße

Jens 








Nolte schrieb:


> @Sargo
> 
> Casulo ist zu hällfte (kopf seite) ziemlich zee wen frisch,wan du das ganze wurm ködern willst dan werde ich der schnur nehmen
> sowie mehrere würmer ...Man kann der Kopf oder der schwanz seite einfädeln,nadeln oder Haken und dann der schnur gantz wichtig ist das man den zweiten/driten wurm nicht stecht sondern nur umwikelt...Es giebt so viele variationen,man ködert alt entsprechend seine vorfächer/zu erwartende fische und wasser bewegung.
> ...


----------



## Sargo (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Janko,

das täuscht sehr. Nach zwei bis drei Metern kann man meist 
nicht mehr stehen, kein Vergleich zur Nord/Ostsee. Keine Sorge, das klappt schon. Wichtig zu wissen ist, daß der 
Atlantik an der Westküste wirklich sehr rau ist, man benötigt
beim surfcasting einiges an Bleigewicht (100 Gramm aufwärts).

Wenn Dir das zu wild ist, dann versuche doch mal eine der 
ersten Buchten an der Algarve Nähe Sagres (z.B. Praia 
Ingrina). Dort ist das Meer nicht so wild und man kann 
feiner fischen. Ich fange dort zwar keine Kapitalen aber meist so viel, daß wir satt werden.

Viel Glück und eine schöne Zeit in Portugal


Jens   










janko schrieb:


> danke fc
> auf den fotos sieht es aus ,als ob es da 200m nur 30cm tief ist..
> wenn man von einer klippe fischt-welche tragkraft muß die pose haben??
> lg
> J.


----------



## Nolte (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



janko schrieb:


> danke fc
> auf den fotos sieht es aus ,als ob es da 200m nur 30cm tief ist..
> wenn man von einer klippe fischt-welche tragkraft muß die pose haben??
> lg
> J.



Es kommt drauf an wo du Angelst...

Von 8 bis 60 gr !!!

An der kllipen von Sagres (bis zu 60 m höe)sind die "Pioes"Plural)
"Peao" Singular bis 60 gr(feststehende vorfäche bis 15 und mehr m sind da üblich"nur für spezialisten zu empfehlen") und aus korken, portugiesiesche natürlich|supergridiesen sind rot gemahlt an der obere seite und ziemlich kompakt,änlich der Hecht posen von Drennan.
Wan man aber nicht so hoch angelt dan sind die gewichte eher kleine und die Pose Körper ändert sich auch je nach strömung...Es ist einen sehr gänglische und erfolgreiche angelmetode bei uns.

FC


----------



## janko (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

danke jens und fc...:m
ich hoffe man kann alles essen, was man aus den fluten zieht--kenne mich echt nicht besonders aus mi portugiesischen fischen..|kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



janko schrieb:


> danke jens und fc...:m
> ich hoffe man kann alles essen, was man aus den fluten zieht--kenne mich echt nicht besonders aus mi portugiesischen fischen..|kopfkrat


 essen kann man eigentlich alles, ob's schmeckt... 
wichtiger ist eher, glaube ich, die fische zu kennen, die man besser nicht ohne vorsichtsmaßnahmen anfasst. mir fallen da auf anhieb das petermännchen & verwandschaft ein (peixe aranha), die drachenköpfe (rascasso), zitterrochen (tremelga). ob, wie bei z.b. der barbe, zu bestimmten zeiten bestimmte teile ungut sind, weiß ich auch nicht. da verweise ich gerne auf  'unser allheimittel' Nolte.
zum petermännchen gibts hier auch nen trööt

(noch ne gefahr ist, vom felsen zu fallen...)


----------



## Nolte (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Für Jemand der gerne fisch isst,ist Portugal der richtige Land|supergri

Fisch in jede variationen und geschmäke,sogar die Drachen köpfe=Peixe aranha fritiert sind klasse ,die Rascassos sind eine wahre schmaus wan sie als fischsupe zusamen mit andere fische zubereitet werden, Sargo, Douraden,Wolfsbarsche ist gegrillt,gebacken gekocht oder in den Backhofen einfach Götlich
und ein paar hundert andere fische in Portugal sind leker,sogar sehr,man muss sie nur richtig zubereiten.

FC


----------



## janko (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

danke nochmal an alle!!#6
die sachen sin gepackt morgen früh gehts los..
eine frage noch:
welche fische kann man egal ob tagsüber oder nachts? in der brandung mit kunstköder fangen und welche laufen am besten --
wobbler - spinner - blinker - gummifische ?|kopfkrat


----------



## jimjones (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte auch mal Hallo sagen, ist glaube ich mein erster Post hier im Board. #h
Wir fahren schon seit ca. 15 Jahren an die Algarve - Armacao de Pera um genau zu sein - und fischen dort mit portugiesischen Freunden.
Fang dieses Jahr waren wie immer einige Sargo, einer um 1 bis 1,5kilo, eine gute Dorade und wie immer ein paar Petermännchen. 

Grüße
Rainer


----------



## norge_klaus (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi @ all,

bin vom 08.-15.11. in Faro. Kann mir jemand einen Tip für Big-Game Charterboote geben ?

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Nolte (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@norge-klaus

Hi

Darf ich vorstellen??...Der erfolgreicheste europäiesche Big Game

boot...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBQ7fZn4I9Q&feature=related

In diesen treahd sind schon fänge von "Jocanana"presentiert worden (kritic bei seite)
Letztens hat er in Africa alles aufgerräumt an preise. liegt in Lagos.
Für fischerei auf Adllerfische und Dentex mit lebende köder oder pilker dan biete nur uber PN.
FC


----------



## janko (3. November 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

hallo, 

bin wieder zurück-die zeit war viel zu kurz 
und die familie beanspruchte mich doch stark...|kopfkrat
um es kurz zu machen :

mit kunstköder habe ich garnix gefangen-habe es jedoch nicht in der dämmerung und dunkelheit probiert
mit muscheln,würmern und krebsen konnte ich am rande der felsen zum sandstrand einige brassen kleineren kalibers überlisten.
habe allerdings ausschlieslich in der bucht von odeceixe geangelt.

und ca 3 km flusseinwärts mit wurm auf miniaal und als ich nach 3 stunden am tag mit brot endlich einen mini döbel als köderfisch hatte , konnte ich damit am abend einen guten raubaal  innerhalb von 5!!!! min fangen.
ich glaube dort fängt man noch aale wie im paradies oder in deutschland vor 50 jahren..

auf jeden fall fahre ich nochmal dahin ohne familie - mit anderen anglern...


----------



## Nolte (6. November 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Janko!

Ja das angel mit "brot" ist nicht das wahre oder???

Es ist eine "immer wieder kehrende tema"das fischen im Portugal
und seine wolfies  Douraden,sargos und so weiter ...
Leute bevor man auf solche fische los geht sollte man UNBEDINGT mit seine gewonheiten lebens bedürfnisse und lebens raum beschäftigen den NUR DAN hat man eine reele chance erfolgreich zu sein den die fische sind nicht immer da an der Stelle die Wir sie gern hätten oder sie sind da aber "warten" bis die richtige zeitpunkt da ist,sprech zbs: wasser öhe oder die tiden sind schwach(klein)und sie halten sich noch weiter fern vom Strand oder oder...
Tip:Am aller beste (wen man die stelle unbekant ist) man fischt an eine stelle die zwei tide und der Beisspunkt zu erkunden,danach ist alles viel einfacher,allerdings das ändert
sich mit den wetter und die tiden selbst ihnerhalb kurtzeste Zeit,es ist sehr kompliziert
ich weiss,aber es geht nur so,den der erfolgt hängt damit zusamen und wenige mit der köder den die sind algemein bekant.

Am 11.07 bis 31.07.09 bin ich in Tavira "falls"Jemand interesse hat sich mit mir da zu trefen und ein paar gute fische zu fangen dan biete sehr ...Melden!!!

FC


----------



## Sargo (6. November 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

ja, termin ist vorgemerkt. Leider ist Tavira etwas weit weg
von Salema aber das soll dann auch kein Hindernis mehr sein,
die Algarve hat ja zum Glück eine tolle Autobahn.

Grüße

Jens 










Nolte schrieb:


> Hi Janko!
> 
> Ja das angel mit "brot" ist nicht das wahre oder???
> 
> ...


----------



## Nolte (7. November 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Sargo

Das sagtest du schon mal vor Jahre,werds jetz wahr???

Werde mir spass machen dich mit zu nehmen auf ein paar Angel trips !!...Also....

FC


----------



## Sargo (27. November 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ Jose


Hast Du schon mal in der Tonel - Bucht nahe
Sagres geangelt ? Wenn ja wie waren Deine 
Erfahrungen ?


Grüße

Jens   |supergri


----------



## Jose (28. November 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> @ Jose
> 
> 
> Hast Du schon mal in der Tonel - Bucht nahe
> ...


hallo Jens, ja, hab ich. ist doch der strand mit der kleinen insel davor, da, wo  sich letzten sommer dieses unglück ereignet hat.
hab von dem felsen aus geangelt, wenig gefangen, aber 2x in bedrängnis gekommen (weg zurück).

war mir nicht so sympathisch der platz. hab damals aber auch noch keinen rechten durchblick gehabt, weder vom fischen noch vom meer.

ps: durchblick ist immer noch dünn


----------



## stan von eden (29. November 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

moin leute, hab vor zwei jahren in rapozeira gewohnt und bin oft in den buchten bis sagres unterwegs gewesen, ausser ein paar minibrassen und anderem zeugs in der kategorie hab ich nichts gefange, aber die strände sind toll... hab viel probiert, jedoch glaube ich das die weichmacher in unseren ködern die heimischen fische nicht tangieren|supergri
ich hatte nur erfolg, wenn ich bei ebbe die meniorkasch sammle und dann ging plötzlich was!!! tolle gegend und mit ein wenig glück geht vielleicht mehr!!! fangt was und ich komme wieder!!!
gruss von der kant


----------



## jottweebee (29. November 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ Stan von Eden*

meniorkasch*

Was ist das???


----------



## Jose (29. November 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



jottweebee schrieb:


> @ Stan von Eden*
> 
> meniorkasch*
> 
> Was ist das???



eine form von lautschrift, gemeint sind minhocas da praia, also 'strandwürmer'. sind rote, dünne, lange (gezogen noch länger) würmer, die im sand, leichter unter steinen, im ebb-bereich gesammelt werden (mit gespreizten fingern den sand darunter aufgraben). sind sehr zart und fängig und schmecken lecker, wie tatar.

wie die wissenschaftlich heißen?  keine ahnung, hab nur  'minhoca da praia - Nereis (poliqueta)' gefunden, Nolte fragen 

(muss  pescador aber auch nicht wissen, sammeln muss er die, und das oft mühsam)

weiterer link:
http://marcelle.br.tripod.com/isca_natural.htm    (zu minhoca springen)


----------



## Nolte (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ola' Jose'|bigeyes

Ich stelle immer wieder fest das du ein menge weisst uber 

das Angeln in Portugal|bigeyes

Ja diese ist die Tiagem auch die Königin der Angel würmer eher mehr in den Nord,komische weise in den Sud werd sie nicht so beachtet obwohl sie ein sichere köder ist für fast jeder especie,man fängt sie in bestimte Mond fasen bei Neu Mond ist am ergiebigste,wie der Jose' schon "sagte"Man spreitzt die finger und durch die sand am bestem mit ein paar cm wasser noch uber grund,bei kontakt mit den würme schlisst man die finger und zieht diesen vorsicht den sie reissen sehr leicht,danach sol man sie in trokene sand oder noch besser in sägemehl(ohne chemie)diese sind sehr schwer lang zu alten in besten falls 2/3 Tage.
Man ködert sie in feine Haken in den man sie in den Kopf sticht und ein anständiger bundel um den Haken wickelt
PS:Ich benutze iherfur der Silikon schnur (muss aber nicht sein).






FC


----------



## Nolte (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@jottweebee

Ich las ergendwoh das du gerne Urlaub in Vila Real machst

Ich werde in Juli09 in der nähe sein,vieleicht sehen wir uns dort,hier werd ich sein...




Cabanas de Tavira der Paradise für Brandungs angeln.

FC


----------



## jottweebee (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ Nolte

Ich verbringe mit meiner "Chefin" die Wintermonate auf Iberia mit einem Wohnmobil. In ein paar Tagen geht es wieder los. Wohin uns der Weg führt, weiß ich noch nicht. Vielleicht auch wieder an die Algarve.
Anfang Mai werden wir wieder zurück sein. Also im Juli werden wir uns dort nicht treffen können. Eher schon in Norge.
In Tavira habe ich im letzten Winter auch einige Tage gestanden. Ich hatte Probleme mit meinen Bordbatterien und der Boschdienst in Tavira war mir empfohlen worden. Hatte auch gut geklappt.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Nolte (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@jottweebee

Ich Glaube das die richtung Algarve der Beste Weg ist

Anglerisch/Gastronomisch/Wettermässig gesehen:q

Nur die Wunderschöne Fjorden giebts da nicht,aber sonst...

FC


----------



## Nolte (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

...giebts die auch noch!...




Riesige Kämpferische Adllerfische in mengen.

FC


----------



## Nolte (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*





Dentex sind auch in Mittelmeer zusamen mit den Adllis zu trefen,man muss nur wissen mit wem,woh und wan,in der Algarve ist das keine seltenheit,sondern das Täglischer:q

Noch 6 Monate :q:q

FC


----------



## Nolte (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*





Dentex ich komme:q

FC


----------



## Nolte (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

...dan will ich auch solche 






FC


----------



## Jose (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

epa Nolte, gostas torturar nós? :k

mais...


----------



## Nolte (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Jose

Neee...Ich möchte es euch nur zeigen:q






FC


----------



## Sargo (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hui,

da kann ich nur staunen !!!!!!!!!! |uhoh:

Das mit den Strandwürmern ist so eine Sache.

Ich habe mir diesmal die Finger wund gebuddelt und keine gefunden, übrigens auch die Spezialisten nicht. Ein Angler hatte welche und hat mit Abstand am Besten gefangen.

Grüße

Jens :q


----------



## Nolte (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Sargo

Hi Jens...Wieder da??

Die würmer sind am besten bei Lua nova=neu Mond zu budeln
und zwar in der letzten 2 Stunden der Ebe...Immer sich so anstellen das das Meer in Rücken ist und mit das wasser gehen in den man in "bestimte"stellen budelt,einfach in ergend eine stelle budeln bringt/es nicht,und vor alle dinge ein bissyen wasser uber der "grabstelle" muss sein.

Gefallen dir die fotos von den Adllis und Dentex?...Wilst in Juli mit???

FC


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

bevor ich es vergesse, bzw. nicht mehr dazu komme:
*Boas Festas, pescadores!*

nächstes jahr junto 'zuhause'?


boa pesca

Jose


----------



## Nolte (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Auch für dich Jose' und all die Angler und seine Famillien

Ein Schöner Weinachten und Prospero Ano Novo:q

Mit vieeeelll Gesundheit

FC


----------



## Pescador (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

os todos,

boas festas e um bom ano novo! #h


----------



## Nolte (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Spinner:q

Für dich auch ein "Bom Natal e Prospero Ano Novo"


PS:bist du vielleicht in Juli in der Algarve??...Oder in der nähe
 gehts auch:q!??!!

Würde mich freuen dich kennen zu lernen !!!

FC


----------



## Pescador (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Hi Spinner:q
> 
> Für dich auch ein "Bom Natal e Prospero Ano Novo"
> 
> ...




Nolte,

ich werde warscheinlich mitte Mai und Juni im Alentejo sein.
Wenn der Zeitpunkt passt und Du auch dort (z.B. Algarve) bist, sollten wir uns natürlich kennen lernen. #6
Und wenn nicht, dann sicher ein anderes mal... :g

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Nolte (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Spinner 

Leider zu früh für mich!

Vieleicht in Oktober wieder!?!...

FC


----------



## Pescador (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Nolte

Möglicherweise fliege ich auch zwischendurch spontan nach Portugal. 
Ich melde mich dann vorher per PN bei Dir, vielleicht kappt`s dann! #:
Vamos lá ver...


----------



## Jose (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

nichts neues von 'Zuhause'?


----------



## Jose (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

nobody home?

na, dann schmeiss ich doch mal ein exilfoto online.

saudade: Nolte, onde ficas? hab meinen wagen durch'n TÜV, - alles klar also:
ab november 2-3 monate algarve. oder porto, auf jeden fall aber 'gelbe'-zeiten.

sind denn alle hier weg???


----------



## hans albers (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

...mhhh

legger....#6

greetz
lars


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

obrigadinho, hans,
bleiben wir beide also alleine, todo sozinho...

ahh, die 'daheim gebliebenen' warten und warten, während sich die anderen in portugal amüsieren?

so'n toller trööt, und nu...?
huhu?




* huhu!*


----------



## Pescador (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Calmaria! Todo com calma, Jose.
Ungeduld ist eine typisch deutsche Eigenschaft...

Ich schaue ja auch hin und wieder mal hier rein! :g

Zum Zeitvertreib mal ein Bild des Flüsschens Mira im Alentejo.
Dort gibt`s Forellenbarsche, Barben, Karpfen, Aale usw...


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

supi, dann sind wir ja schon mal wenigstens drei sobrevivantes.
hör mal, deine "a-i-p.de" ist forbidden - noch im aufbau oder ... privado?

oder probleme (was ich nicht glaube) falls doch PN mich doch mal?

bis dahin /bzw. 'meanwhile' schau ich eben webcams mit 'schlechtem wetter' zuhause.


milfontes?


----------



## Pescador (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Na des klappt scho mit der Website, Jose.
Hier noch mal die komplette URL: http://www.angeln-in-portugal.de/

Ja ist schon bitter, bei der Saukälte hier in Alemanha rum zu hängen 

Na dann schieb ich noch ein Bildchen zur Aufmunterung nach:

Santa Clara Stausee in der Region Alentejo mit haufenweise Karpfen, Barben und Forellenbarschen.

Biddeschön :m


----------



## Nolte (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Leute:vik:

Ai ai ai Spinner du machst mich fertig mit den schöner Bilder
Santa Clara ist eine meine Spots auf die Achigas=Forellenbarsche in der zona von Santana da Serra
da giebts ein Restaurante (Tres chamines) die ein präparierte fisch von saga und schreibe 16 kg ist(unglaublich aber war)
allerdings sind die "bekante Rekorde"von 5,5 kg aus Beja von  Francisco mit ein Blaue Zara Spoock,die meisten fische die da gefangen werden kommen gar nicht in der offentlisckeit.
In der letzten Jahren bin ich das öfttere bei Alqueva das ist der Rene zu zeit.

@Jose'

Ja was ist mit Juli???...Keine chance?

FC


----------



## Nolte (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Spinner

Uau!!...Ein schöner Site...Gratuliere amigo, es gefällt mir sehr!!!

FC


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> @Jose'
> 
> Ja was ist mit Juli???...Keine chance?
> 
> FC


alter verführer 
ne, ich geh nicht gern aus deutschland raus wenn es hier (wettermäßig) am schönsten ist. 
ich denk, neee, ich bin mir sicher, der november ist für mich die richtige zeit, mal wieder (endlich!) nach portugal zu fahren, erst in die algarve, nach hause eben. ich denk (träume?) von 2-3 monaten. (den jackpot hab ich aber nicht geknackt, leider, dann würde ich aber auch nicht mehr von monaten reden). bist du dann eventuell 'zuhause'?

ps: wo warst du überhaupt die letzte zeit: im board jedenfalls nicht so oft?

aber schön, dass es hier weiter geht...

@ spinner
sta. clara a velha: immer noch fest in holländischer hand?


----------



## Nolte (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Jose'

Ja in November ist für mich nichts zu machen#q
aber eventuel in Oktober;+

@ spinner
sta. clara a velha: immer noch fest in holländischer hand? 

Aber in Spanischer#q

FC


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> @Jose'
> 
> Ja in November ist für mich nichts zu machen#q
> aber eventuel in Oktober;+
> ...


siehste, ich bin einfach nicht mehr 'uptodate': jetzt spanisch?

wohlorganisiert und ordentlich nehme ich an, nix mehr unordentlich und  'basura'.  

war aber auch wirklich elend. ist sta. clara denn wieder/immer noch so schön?


oktober: muss ich überlegen, wenn es mit den kunden klappt (dinheiro, dinheiro!) dann könnte es schon der oktober werden, dann aber eher 3-4 monate...


----------



## Pescador (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Moin Jungs!

@Nolte, Jose
Schön daß du mal wieder online bist, Nolte. Warst du etwa in Portugal zum Ski fahren?? :q
Wenn ich das nächste mal in Santana da serra bin geh ich auf eine Bica ins tres chamines und schaue mir den Monster-Achigã an |bigeyes
Allerdings, ich träume ja schon von 5,5 kg-Exemplaren!
Sta. clara a velha ist zum Glück in portugiesischer Hand. Aber es gibt schon einige Holländer, Briten und Deutsche die sich in ihren Häusern und Villen am Ufer verstecken.

Die Spanier können bleiben wo sie her kommen...


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Die Spanier können bleiben wo sie her kommen...



epa, so find ich das auch nicht richtig... sind auch nur menschen, sehr viele sehr liebenswert sogar!

es gibt halt immer so 'treffpunkte', die einen normal-menschen überfordern.
fallen mir auf anhieb 'parques de golfe' ein, Urbanizaçãoes incluidos.
ahi!

nee, mit sta. clara verbinde ich 'die wilden zeiten', 1000-zelte-stadt in carrapateira usw. (..üble zeiten eigentlich)

war eben schon länger nicht mehr da...


----------



## Pescador (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> epa, so find ich das auch nicht richtig... sind auch nur menschen, sehr viele sehr liebenswert sogar!...



Latürnich, habe ja nur ein bissel gescherzt. :m



Jose schrieb:


> ...nee, mit sta. clara verbinde ich 'die wilden zeiten', 1000-zelte-stadt in carrapateira usw. (..üble zeiten eigentlich)...



Ja, aber das ist laange her. Nachdem die GNR dort ordentlich aufgeräumt hat. Es ist ruhig und sehr alentejanisch dort. Estrangeiros die keinen Ärger machen und sich freundlich unterhalten können, werden auch freundlich empfangen. #6


----------



## Nolte (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Also über Spanier zu reden bin ich als Portugiese sehr suspekt:q...Nur so viel...Die werden immer mehr bei uns
es gab ein trurige episode vor kurzen in der Vicentinicher küste...Ein reicher Spanier hat sich ein riesen Grundstück da gekauft direkt am Meer und alles sofort den erboden gleich gemacht,die ganze Natur war zerstört,es gab Riesen proteste und die GNR musste oft anrüken bis es zum Gericht kamm,dieses Grundtük durfte normallerweise gar nicht werkauft werden aber da es korruption und Gier das gleiche ist hat der tip es geschaft,das war bei Brejao eine der schönste gegend in Portugal's Küste...Schade!
Es giebt ein Trehad in unssere Forum PD mit Hunderte von 
participationen über diesen umstände.

FC


----------



## Pescador (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Nolte
Ich kenne Brejao (u. Azenha do mar) sehr gut. Dort ist strenger Landschaftsschutz. Solche Geschichten mit "Schwarzbau" gibt es immer wieder. Schade, denn die Landschaft verschandelt. Allerdings muss man fairerweise sagen daß immer mehrere Leute Schuld haben. Verkäufer, Besitzer, Bauunternehmer, Behörden die die Augen zu drücken. Und das sind nicht nur Spanier und andere Estrangeiros sondern auch Portugiesen selbst...


----------



## Nolte (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Spinner
Da hast leider recht amigo.
Die Portugiese auch,brauchst ja nur Troia anzuschauen was der Reiche Xavier de Lima damit gemacht hat,der ganze Biotop/Watt hat er  druber zerstört in Name der Luxus und Gier.

FC


----------



## Pescador (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Siehste, Geld macht die Menschen schlecht. Lieber nicht Geldgeil sein und dafür Angeln gehen und sich an der Natur freuen.


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

oops, dass nolte sich 'in der gegend' gut auskennt war mir klar, nun du auch noch, spinner. was ihr schreibt über vorfälle in  zonas protegidas,  da könnte ich bücher schreiben, auch wenn ich 'nur' das dreieck lagos-sagres-milfontes kenne (kenne ich, wie ein pescador die gegend kennt und kennen muss).
quasi in jedem noch so kleinen barranco fanden/finden(?) sich dubiose bauten von bauherren aller nationalitäten. meine persönlichen antifavoriten sind englisch, tut aber nichts zur sache. es gehören immer zu den bestechern die bestochenen, da hängen alle nationalitäten drin.

ist schade, ist aber auch 'mein' portugal. (wie auch mein deutschland, merkeleien incluido!)

que fica?
"olha a minha cara de preoccupata"

epa!


----------



## Sargo (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo grüßt Euch,

keine Sorge, ich bin auch noch da und wenn es
etwas zu berichten gibt, dann schreibe ich hier
natürlich.

Grüße an alle


Jens |supergri


----------



## Jose (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

nur mal so zwischendurch: der strand in Salema sieht ja wieder lecker aus: http://www.portugal-webcams.com/Salema

muss gut zum fischen gewesen sein, welle!


----------



## Nolte (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ops!!!...Der Sand ist weggespühlt worden :q

Jens!!!... jetz muss du hin:q.

FC


----------



## Pescador (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> nur mal so zwischendurch: der strand in Salema sieht ja wieder lecker aus: http://www.portugal-webcams.com/Salema




Error 403 #c


----------



## Jose (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Error 403 #c



oops, da haben die doch etwas geschraubt, sorry.
hier ist der (aktuelle!) link: http://www.portugal-webcams.com/Salema/webcam-salema-algarve.htm


allgemein, webcams für sagres, lagos etc. gibts hier:
http://www.portugal-webcams.com


nun aber gucken... #h


----------



## Pescador (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Aah, jetzt geht`s. Obrigadissimo, guter Linktipp! #6


----------



## Nolte (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Achtung!...Neue Fischerei Gezetze in Portugal

http://www.pescadesportiva-pt.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=73137#73137

Ab jetz darf man wieder in den Molen fischen (Got sei Dank):vik:Allerdings sihets in der Vicentinische Küste düster aus...Man darf nur von Donnerstag bis Sonntag und Feiertage fischen von Sonnen aufgang bis Sonne untergang,die Karte ist hier dabei.

FC


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Achtung!...Neue Fischerei Gezetze in Portugal
> 
> http://www.pescadesportiva-pt.net/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=73137#73137
> 
> ...



...und man darf wieder bis auf 5m an den nächsten angler ran (vorher 10m). wird auch nötig sein, wenn nachtangeln und 2./3./4. tag verboten sind. oje, da wird die freude groß sein. (aber gebaut wird weiter in der PNSACV, zumindest wenn genügend geld fließt)


wohin fahre ich jetzt?


----------



## Nolte (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Also als allrounder habe ich kein problem ein platz zum fischen zu finden, aber als posenfischer werden die Jungs schon sein probleme haben den anfüttern ist auch ab jetz VERBOTEN#qund posen fischen ohne anzufüttern ist alt nicht so produktiv.

Haken ab neun milimeter öhfnung. 

FC


----------



## Toddi (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo, Portugalfachleute!

Ich fahre die ersten beiden Aprilwochen wieder nach Ferragudo. Was würdet ihr mir den anglerisch für die Jahreszeit so an Ratschlägen fürs Spinn- und Grundangeln geben??? Letztes Jahr hatte ich das ausgesprochene Glück von der Mole in Ferragudo sogar eine Seezunge (linguada???) zu fangen. Zufallstreffer??? War jedanfalls superlecker!

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## Nolte (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Toddi

Man hast ne Glück|supergri
Ich habe Jahre lang bei Portimao(andere seite) urlaub gemacht die Mole ist fantastisch zu fischen

Brandungsrute/n mitnehmen und an der Mole fischen auf Douradas (ganz frühe aufstehen)die Linguados=Seezunge
sind mit aneliden zu fangem bei voll wasser am besten bei Springflut,an der seite von Ferragudo(öhe Burg)ist ein fantastische stelle für grösse Douraden allerdings muss man die Fahrrine erwischen und das erfordert gutes und angepasstes Material und volle bule in den nasses element
mit gute Köder natürlich und hier fängts an schwerig zu werden|supergriaber auf jeden fall Messermuschel werdst bestimt mit leichtigkeitem auf den Markt kriegen,Taschenkrebse sind ideal(zwei panzer)nicht die weiche...

FC


----------



## Toddi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich nehme an, mit Messermuschel meinst du Schwertmuschel? Sollte in der Tat kein Problem sein, hat unsere örtliche mozambikanische Fischhökerin eigentlich immer ... esse ich bloß selbst zu gern...:m

Auf Höhe der Burg bis in die Fahrrinne??? Ist glaube ich von der Seite aus ein ganz schönes Stück, was? Aber bestimmt einen Versuch wert.

Wie sieht es denn um die Jahreszeit mit Robalos aus? Habe da im Herbst schon richtig große Fische an den Haken der Molenangler gesehen.

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Toddi schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, mit Messermuschel meinst du Schwertmuschel?


richtig. portugiesisch Navalhas/Lingueirão

hier ist ein schöner link zum thema köder. lecker  
http://www.katembe2.com/algarisco.htm


----------



## Nolte (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Leute:vik:

Freu mich immer über den tema Angel zu reden,kanns nicht lassen:q

Achtung es giebt zwei arten...Die Navalhas und der Lingueirao!...Der erste ist eigentlich ein top Köder für boots Angeln gleich am Morgen oder bei Nacht oder dunkle und tiefes Wasser(oder Man isst sie selbst:q:q)schmekt wunderbar in Oliven oil knoblauch und frische Koriander:qoder einfach wie auch der Lingueirao auf eine eisse plate und salz pfeffer und zitrone drüber:q oder auf reis oder...Na ja das ist eine anderes tema...
Biette die fische sol man den köder roh/frisch servieren:q
Die Navalha=Messer ist grösser und ehlle wie der lingueirao=canivete=Kleines messer,diese ist eine super köder 
auf fast alle fische am Meer,egal ob von Boot oder vom Strand,falls du auf Dourada probierst dan scheue nicht die schalle mit anzuködern:q...Die chance auf die GRÖSSERE steigen damit.
Beinahe vergessen...Man fängt Robalos den ganze Jahr über in den Molen von Portimao und ganz Portugal mit den kleinere unterschied das die GRÖSSERE im Winter da sind,die 8 9 12 kg fische.

FC


----------



## Toddi (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Und womit und wann, Nolte? Weiss von einem Bekannte, der auf Wangerooge wohnt, der die Biester beim Brandungsangeln mit Wattwurm fängt. Früher Morgen und später Abend? Kleine Mefoblinker? Dann wäre ich ja präpariert...

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## Nolte (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Arbeite dich mal ein bissyen zurück|bla:in diesen Trehad,da werdst alles mögliche haben was metoden und ködern angeht.

Falls nicht dan per PN

FC


----------



## hans albers (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



> Die Navalhas und der Lingueirao!


moin nolte..
sind das tintenfische..????

dein "portugal-deutsch-mix"
ist manchmal ein bischen schwer zu verstehen...

schreib doch mal die deutschen namen dazu...
(oder ,um was es sich handelt)

greetz
lars

"robalo" iss schon klar...|supergri


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin nolte..
> sind das tintenfische..????
> 
> dein "portugal-deutsch-mix"
> ...



schau doch mal paar posts weiter oben, scheint mir sehr klar.
(und das mit den portugiesischen namen war ich, sorry )


----------



## Nolte (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Wie Toddi schon schrieb sind Schwertmuschel,bei uns sagt man Messermuschel=Navalhas (die grössere) ou Canivetes/Lingueirao die Kleinere und dunklere 
die Navalhas leben im Meer wärend die Canivetes in Watt.

FC


----------



## Sargo (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo an Euch Alle,

immer wieder schön hier Eure Tips zu verfolgen ! Weiter so.

Schade, daß man so selten in Portugal sein kann (im Schnitt 2 x pro Jahr)

Grüße

Jens

PS: Ich versuche immer wieder alle möglichen Köder und bin immer wieder überrascht, daß
die Würmer am Besten fangen und besonders die selbst ausgebuddelten von Strand. Diese zu finden ist aber nicht einfach, manchmal klappt es gar nicht !


----------



## Nolte (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Hallo an Euch Alle,
> 
> immer wieder schön hier Eure Tips zu verfolgen ! Weiter so.
> 
> ...


 
Jens Würmer fangen die kleinere fische und die (Würmer) lassen sich nur bei bestimte Tiden und Mondfasen sowie die öhe des Tides fangen...Um so niedrig sie sind um so steigen deine chance welche zu fangen.

FC


----------



## Toddi (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Buddeln die Heinis in den trocken liegenden Lagunen / Flussauen z.B. des Rio Arade bei Ebbe nach diesen Viechern??? Die müssen ja ziemlich abgestumpfte Geruchsnerven haben, so wie das bei Niedrigwasser muffelt...:q:q:q

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

welche heinis?
ich hab in ganz portugal nur nichtangelnde heinis gesehen, kaliber zwei stühle für einen A...

natürlich wird bei niedrigwasser gebuddelt, mit 1-2m wasser wäre das auch recht schwierig 
aber obacht, atenção, die meisten flussmündungen sind auch zona protegida, naturschutzgebiet, ist sich besser nix mit buddeln.

auch wenn ich mir immer selber meine köder besorgt hab (außer sardinen),
warten auf den fischverkäufer ("bööööpböööp" im dorf, dreirädrig gar noch) oder ein besuch im mercado oder in der marina schafft doch große erleichterung.


zu deiner 2.frage, dem geruch: schon mal würmer, muscheln o.ä. mit nasen gesehen?


und falls du doch mal mit sardinenmus(gesalzen,gelagert) angelst/angeln willst: solltest DU (empfindlich) eine nasenklemme dabei haben und so etwas wie "ultra-starke-handwaschpaste".

anfüttern = engodar, lange zeit nach (gammel)fisch stinken: mit dem engode nicht aufgepasst.

(aber hast recht: arade ist schon arg 'malaria', schlechte luft.)


----------



## Nolte (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Jose'!...
Verstehst jetz was ich meine???

Da fählt mir nicht mehr ein|bigeyes|bigeyes.

FC


----------



## Toddi (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Nolte & Jose

Nur damit ihr mich nicht mißversteht: Ich will nicht nach den Dingern am Arade buddeln!!! Bei Niedrigwasser parken dort immer einige Autos auf dem Seitenstreifen  der N ??? und die wie ich vermute dazugehörigen Fahrer stiefeln dort im Modder herum und graben nach Würmern oder Muscheln. Man kann das von der Straße aus problemlos sehen. Und bei Winstille und Sonnenschein ist die Geruchsbeeinträchtigung wirklich nicht zu verachten. 

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## Nolte (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Toddi...

Das zeugt nur...Keine ahno!!!

Schon mal erlebt das nach eine lange Storm das Meer muschelbänke mit Sand zubedekt hat (in saubere zonen)und nach eine weile  die Wind richtung diese wieder frei budellt...
Der Gestank ist auch nicht zu ertragen weil tonen von Muschel verwesst sind,so ist die Natur,bei Rio Arade und Tausende von solche Flusse auf der ganze Welt sindes die organismem die da absterben die für den Gestank verantwortlich sind(unter andere)das gute daran ists das diese schlike volle Leben ist,da giebts Würmarten die für uns Angler eine geschenk Gotes sind,und die Leute als Heinis zu 
stempeln ist zum :vnaiv.

FC


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Toddi,
merkst schon, mit 'heinis' bist du nolte und mir irgendwie auf den schlips getreten. vielleicht weil wir portugal lieben und es für uns dort keine 'heinis' gibt, jedenfalls keine portugiesischen.

hast du vielleicht gar nicht so gemeint, wie das bei uns angekommen ist.
grusz Jose


----------



## Toddi (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Sorry, Nolte, aber in meiner Gegend ist der Begriff "Heini" nicht als Schimpfwort zu verstehen. Wenn dir das sauer aufstößt, tut mir das leid. Wollte hier niemanden vor den Kopf stoßen. Mir ist schon klar, dass das in der Regel Leute sind, die z.T. damit auch einen Anteil an ihrem Lebensunterhalt bestreiten. 
Über die biologischen Prozesse der Verwesung bin ich mir übrigens auch durchaus im Klaren. Also komm mal wieder runter, ich hab´s nämlich in keinster Weise böse gemeint.

Peace und Gruß,
Toddi


----------



## Nolte (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Toddi schrieb:


> Sorry, Nolte, aber in meiner Gegend ist der Begriff "Heini" nicht als Schimpfwort zu verstehen. Wenn dir das sauer aufstößt, tut mir das leid. Wollte hier niemanden vor den Kopf stoßen. Mir ist schon klar, dass das in der Regel Leute sind, die z.T. damit auch einen Anteil an ihrem Lebensunterhalt bestreiten.
> Über die biologischen Prozesse der Verwesung bin ich mir übrigens auch durchaus im Klaren. Also komm mal wieder runter, ich hab´s nämlich in keinster Weise böse gemeint.
> 
> Peace und Gruß,
> Toddi


 
Das war überflüssig!...
Übrigens da giebts Leute die ich persönlich kenne die Würme sameln mit den ich gerne tauschen werde,den die haben Vilas von den wir nur träumen können(von würmer Geld) und dazu noch ein Paar Apartements an turis zu vermieten,schon mal eine Minhocao von Olhao  gekauft??? (werd nach meter verkauft)sehr teuer,oder Tripa,minhoca branca oder oder oder ja das bringt viel Geld,leider darf nicht jeder dran,den das werd kontroliert
es ist nicht alles so einfach wie man es denkt das es ist.
Und dan giebts noch die Privat samler die für eigene bedarf sameln und dan uns die fänge vorführen |bigeyesden die Köder die sie haben giebts meistens nicht in Geschäft.

FC


----------



## Toddi (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Was meint denn deine Aussage jetzt? Ist die Sache damit aus der Welt und meine Entschuldigung angenommen? Ich erhebe doch gar nicht den Anspruch auf allumfassende Weisheit und wenn ich von dir dazu passenden Input bekomme (in angemessener Form), dann kann ich damit auch umgehen.
Übrigens ist Portimao ´ne Sondersituation. Dort funktioniert nämlich seit Jahren die Abwasserentsorgung nicht so, wie sie sollte. 2010 soll angeblich eine neue Anlage in Betrieb gehen. Es sind DORT also nicht nur normale Faulgase, die das Riechzentrum vor erhebliche Herausforderungen stellen. Naja, wenn die Anlage genauso zügig umgesetzt wird, wie die Modernisierung der Brücke von Ferragudo nach Portimao, dann wird´s wohl nix mit 2010#c

Also nochmals, falls ich irgendjemandem zu nahe getreten sein sollte: ENTSCHULDIGUNG!

Gruß, Toddi


----------



## sdobri (8. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Zusammen

auch wieder mal da .
Fliege mit der Familie Anfang Juni nach Portugal , Nähe Aljezur , waren die Jahre zuvor meist im August wegen der Kinder ist aber brutal viel los.
Hatte mir letztes Jahr auch Würmer gekauft Coreiros oder so änlich , hatte aber auch mit diesen kein Glück , ausser das die Biester auch beißen können.
Wollte es dieses mal mit Wobblern testen , was könnt ihr mir für welche empfehlen , wie schwer sollten diese sein ?
Mir hat mein Kollege was von Weitwurfrollen erzählt , gibt es so was überhaupt ?
Wollen auch im Juni eine Bootstour machen , mal schauen ob ich diesmal mehr Glück habe  .
Viele Grüße von Stefan .


----------



## Nolte (8. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



sdobri schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> auch wieder mal da .
> Fliege mit der Familie Anfang Juni nach Portugal , Nähe Aljezur , waren die Jahre zuvor meist im August wegen der Kinder ist aber brutal viel los.
> ...


 
Hi Sdobri

Versuche/s mal biete ein paar seiten zurück,da ist eine menge die dir helfen kan bedingt natur köder und kunstköder
Wan in der praia bei Monte clerigo bist(links)an die steinpackung dan kannst ja diesen Wollfe versuchen...





Am wochenende gefangen auf Wobler Daiwa saltiga sardine

FC


----------



## hbg1887 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Moin Moin
Bin neu hier auf dem Board, habe mich gerade durch die 32 Seiten Tipps und Beiträge gelesen. Echt super genial. Schade das es nicht noch mehr Seiten sind 
Ich fahre vom 8,04,09 bis zum 29,04,09 nach Ohlos de Aqua, habe mir auch schon viele Tipps hier rausgesucht. Habe aber doch noch ein paar fragen.
Wo bekomme ich den dort meinen Angelausweis, vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen Laden/Bank vor Ort?
Wie sieht das mit dem Nachtangel aus, ist das grundsätzlich verboten oder nur an bestimmten Küstengebieten?
Gibt es in der Gegend irgendwelche Boote mit denen man rausfahren kann z.B. von Villamoura aus, wo es sich auch lohnt? 
Wenn jemand noch Tipps oder Anregungen hat würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Vielen Dank im vorraus.
Basti


----------



## Pescador (17. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Moin Basti,

kennst du diese Seite schon? Unter "Angellizenzen u. Bestimmungen" gibt es auch eine Liste der Capitanias wo du eine Lizenz bekommst. :g

Gruß nach Hamburg...


----------



## hbg1887 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Moin und vielen Dank erst einmal.#6
Die Seite ist echt super.
Da kann man ja fast alles finden was man braucht.
Allerdings habe ich noch ein problem, da ich nicht so Ortskundig bin.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe darf man zwischen Faro und Lagos nicht in der Dunkelheit (Nacht) Angeln.
Ist das richtig oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
Hast du oder auch jemand anderes vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps für Wobbler oder sonstige Köder beim Spinnfischen.
Oder sollte ich doch lieber mit Muscheln, Würmern etc. Fischen.
Habe zwar schon viel hier gefunden, aber die Tipps haben sich dann meistens doch auf andere Küstenabschnitte bezogen.
Soweit ich weiß gibt es bei Ohlos de Aqua auch an den Sandstränden sehr viele Felsen und Steinige Buchten. Sollte doch also sehr vielseitig zu befischen sein? Oder gibt es dort vielleicht ein Patent Rezept? Und wie sieht das in Albufeira aus, lohnt es sich dort von der Mole aus den Fischen nachzustellen.
Auf jedenfall freue ich mich riesig
und kann es jetzt schon fast nicht mehr aushalten:z.

Vielen Dank nochmal und Liebe Grüße 
Basti


----------



## Nolte (23. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@hbg1887

Wan fährst du nach Portugal???

In drei Monate bin ich vor Ort,kann dir eventuel helfen.

FC


----------



## hbg1887 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Nolte
Ich fahre vom 08.04.2009 bis zum 29.04.2009 nach 
Ohlos de Aqua.
In drei Monaten sitze ich leider schon wieder in meinem Büro und kann nur noch von meinem Urlaub träumen.
Aber in den drei Wochen die ich vor Ort bin, möchte ich so viel wie möglich dafür tun#a, das ich später auch was zum Träumen habe.
Nach deinen Beiträgen hier zu urteilen bist du einer von den Jungs (Männern) die am meisten Erfahrung vor Ort haben. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn du ein paar Tipps an mich weitergeben würdest.
Wie in meinen Beiträgen schon erwähnt, bin ich nicht auf eine Angelei spezialisiert, sondern versuche alles um ein paar Fische zu fangen. Hauptsache Angeln.
Vielen Dank schonmal und liebe Grüße #haus Hamburg
Basti


----------



## Nolte (24. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@hbg1887

Hi!...Also eins weiss ich ganz bestimt,du werdst begeistert sein von der gegend#6

Diese zone ist bekant bei uns wegen seine gute Pomatomus Saltatrix=Anchovis allerdings muss das Wasser etwas wärme sein,ausserdem sind die Wolfsbarsche in der gegend sehr gut mit der spinnrute nachzustellen Sargos und douraden ebenfalls(auf grund)und vor alle dinge sehr frhüe aufstehen.
Weiss nicht in was für ne Angelmodalität especializiert bist
da werde ich dir bestimt besser helfen können.

PS:Biete auf die geräte achten (ein bestimte mass an qualität und adequades ist vorausetzung wen man was fangen will,des öftere sahe ich das viele turisten mit kleine Spinnrute auf grund fischen und dan sich wundern wan nichts fangen,oder nur klein fischien...In der Brandung ganz wichtig.

FC


----------



## hbg1887 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Nolte

Also Spinnfischen hört sich schonmal sehr gut an, denke da bin ich durch das Meerforellenfischen hier zu Lande gut ausgerüstet. Allerdings ein paar Tipps welche Wobbler, Spinner oder Blinker dort am besten fangen, könnte ich natürlich noch gebrauchen.
Das Brandungsangeln ist eigentlich nicht so meine Baustelle.
Was für Montagen, Vorfächer und Köder sind den zu empfehlen? Reicht eine Pilkrute von 2,95 m mit bis zu 200g Wurfgewicht, oder muß ich mir da noch was besorgen?
Ist es wirklich verboten, in der Nacht (Dunkelheit) zu Fischen? Soll ich mich nach der Tiede richten oder Morgens und Abends fischen. Ich weiß viele Fragen. Wäre sehr nett wenn du sie mir beantworten würdest.
MfG Basti


----------



## sdobri (25. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Wie Toddi schon schrieb sind Schwertmuschel,bei uns sagt man Messermuschel=Navalhas (die grössere) ou Canivetes/Lingueirao die Kleinere und dunklere
> die Navalhas leben im Meer wärend die Canivetes in Watt.
> 
> FC


 Hallo
kurze Frage , dass sind aber nicht die schwarzen Muschel die an den Felsen hängen oder kann man die auch nehmen ??
Noch was , wie funktioniert das mit diesen Stäbchen die man beim Grundangeln mit an das Vorfach hängt um dei Hänger in Steinen zu vermeiden ??
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Nolte (25. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



hbg1887 schrieb:


> @Nolte
> 
> Also Spinnfischen hört sich schonmal sehr gut an, denke da bin ich durch das Meerforellenfischen hier zu Lande gut ausgerüstet. Allerdings ein paar Tipps welche Wobbler, Spinner oder Blinker dort am besten fangen, könnte ich natürlich noch gebrauchen.
> Das Brandungsangeln ist eigentlich nicht so meine Baustelle.
> ...


 
Also was Wobbler angeht habe ich schön ein paar mal davon geschrieben:q...Lukie craft/rapala/Daiwa saltiga sardine sind ein paar davon die zu 100% funktionieren (wan fisch da ist)
nicht vergessen der Wolfsbarsch ist ein wanderer,ausserdem die tiden MUSSEN beachtet werden,in der regel die letzten 2 Stunden vor Ebe sind gut (in manche lokale)in andere funktionierts genau das gegenteil (kleiniskeiten die entscheiden)...
Gummi ist auch sehr gut,verschidene Shads mitnehmen...
Brandungs angeln ist ein schwere und komplizierte sache in Atlantik und den gesamte Mitelmeer,wen man sich nicht auskennt dan fängt man auch nichts gescheides,fur Turis rate ich es ab,oder man hat ein berate vor Ort und den entsprechende Gerät sonst giebts wieder "negatives" zu berichten obvoll es anderes ausihet...
In April werde ich den ganze Tag angeln,in der Brandung auf Douraden ist bei hoch Sonne sehr gut,vor alle dinge die erste Sonnenstunden beim Surfcasting,der problem ist das die Auratas sehr weit draussen stehen (meistens)in der regeln beim 130 140 m sowie die Adllerfische und entsprechende geräte sind erfordelich sowie dünne schnure um die weiter erreichen zu können,von speziele montage und der Feeling von Angler selbst abgesehen...Wolfsbarsche sind meistens 
"vor den füsse",die wurfe sollen um die 10 oder 11 Uhr gestaltet werden und nicht vergessen der Wolf ist ein launischer fisch,stops sind manschmal sehr zu empfehlen 
beim Spinnfischen (oberfläche köder).

Hier ein Online Shop auf Wolfies espezierlisiert
http://www.bassnbait.com/

Grüß

FC


----------



## Nolte (25. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



sdobri schrieb:


> Hallo
> kurze Frage , dass sind aber nicht die schwarzen Muschel die an den Felsen hängen oder kann man die auch nehmen ??
> Noch was , wie funktioniert das mit diesen Stäbchen die man beim Grundangeln mit an das Vorfach hängt um dei Hänger in Steinen zu vermeiden ??
> Gruß
> Stefan


 
Sdobri ich werde/s abraten der "stäbchen"zu gebrauchen in der Portugiesische Küste/Gewässer.

Die schwartzen Muschel die am felsen Hängen sind Missmuschel (sehr gute köder)für Douraden=Sparus aurata
und mit den Messermuschel nicht zu tun haben,ausser das sie auch krustentiere sind.

FC


----------



## hbg1887 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Nolte
Ich denke zum Spinnfischen bin ich ganz gut ausgestattet, werde mich wohl auch nur darauf konzentrieren. Habe gestern von einem Bekannten eine Nummer von einem Einheimischen bekommen. Der hat mir angeboten mit seinem Boot rausfahren.
An den werde ich mich vor Ort wenden, der hat bestimmt auch ein paar Tipps für mich, bezüglich Angelplatz und Köder.
Besorge mir sonst vor Ort noch die nötigen Materialien zum Brandungsangeln. Soweit ich das hier mitbekommen habe, gibt es dort ein paar Angelläden. 
Kannst du vielleicht einen Laden empfehlen?

MfG

Basti


----------



## Nolte (26. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ein paar ist gut:q

Vor alle dinge sind sie sehr gut ausgestatet
was hier zu wunchen währe was Meeres fischen angeht.

Versuche bei Google mit "Loja de pesca"
Zbs:http://www.lojatudopesca.com/index.php

FC


----------



## Sargo (27. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Basti,

willkommen an Bord !

Sicher werden wir mit Dir einen neuen Fan des
Angelns in Portugal gewinnen.

Ich würde mich nicht nur auf das Angeln mit
Kunstködern verlassen. Ich habe es immer wieder mit Wobblern versucht und bisher nie
einen Wolfsbarsch erwischt (trotz richtigem Wobbler, trotz 5 Uhr morgens etc.).

Beim surfcasting hatte ich allerdings immer meinen Spaß und ging so gut wie nie "Schneider" nach Hause. Eine Rute auf Grund
wäre schon mal zu versuchen. Pilkrute ist fürs
Boot evtl. ok, für das surfcasting zu dick und zu kurz. Gut sind Angeln mit mind. 3,5 Metern
Länge und Wurfgewichte bis 150 Gr sollten reichen (an der Algarve). An der wilden Westküste sieht es anders aus.

Viel Glück, wir sind sehr auf Deinen Bericht gespannt #h#h#h


Grüße

Jens










quote=hbg1887;2416133]Moin Moin
Bin neu hier auf dem Board, habe mich gerade durch die 32 Seiten Tipps und Beiträge gelesen. Echt super genial. Schade das es nicht noch mehr Seiten sind 
Ich fahre vom 8,04,09 bis zum 29,04,09 nach Ohlos de Aqua, habe mir auch schon viele Tipps hier rausgesucht. Habe aber doch noch ein paar fragen.
Wo bekomme ich den dort meinen Angelausweis, vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen Laden/Bank vor Ort?
Wie sieht das mit dem Nachtangel aus, ist das grundsätzlich verboten oder nur an bestimmten Küstengebieten?
Gibt es in der Gegend irgendwelche Boote mit denen man rausfahren kann z.B. von Villamoura aus, wo es sich auch lohnt? 
Wenn jemand noch Tipps oder Anregungen hat würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Vielen Dank im vorraus.
Basti[/quote]


----------



## Booker (27. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

*ola'*
*muito muito obrigado*
*vielen dank für diesen treat*
*ganz besonders an " SARGO "*
*sowie NOLTE und JOSE-*
*und auch an alle anderen die in diesem treat mithalfen-fahre im november für länger an die algarve( vmtl.lagos) und werde dank eurer hilfe hoffentlich schöne fische fangen-vll. hab ich ja glück und treffe einen von euch dort-werde aber danach hier berichten-versprochen*
*hoffe bis dahin noch viele tips hier zu finden*
*nochmal--vielen dank             booker:vik::vik::vik:*


----------



## Nolte (28. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Sargo

Ich kann der Forum "zuplastern" mit gefangene Wolfsbarsche 

auf wobllern|supergri

FC


----------



## hbg1887 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Nabend
Wenn ich mit Kunstködern nichts fange, werde ich sicherlich auch auf ander möglichkeiten ausweichen, aber da ich fürs Spinnen deutlich besser ausgestattet bin, ist es für mich natürlich die erste Wahl. Wenn ich mit Muscheln und Würmern Angeln möchte, welche Hakengröße ist den am besten und soll ich das Blei wirklich bis auf den Hakenlaufen lassen?

MfG|wavey:

Basti


----------



## Nolte (28. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



hbg1887 schrieb:


> Nabend
> Wenn ich mit Kunstködern nichts fange, werde ich sicherlich auch auf ander möglichkeiten ausweichen, aber da ich fürs Spinnen deutlich besser ausgestattet bin, ist es für mich natürlich die erste Wahl. Wenn ich mit Muscheln und Würmern Angeln möchte, welche Hakengröße ist den am besten und soll ich das Blei wirklich bis auf den Hakenlaufen lassen?
> 
> MfG|wavey:
> ...


 
Diese technik (chumbadinha)=kleines blei,in diesen fall durchlaufend, ist eine der produktivste die ich kenne in der 
felsküste,es giebt aber andere optionen.

FC


----------



## hbg1887 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus wenn ich mit einem Boot rausfahre.
Gibt es dort irgendwelche Dinge auf die achten muß und welche Köder sind dann am fängisten? Bis zu welcher Größe sind die Wobbler am besten. Oder fängt man vom Boot aus mit Naturköder besser?

MfG

Basti


----------



## jottweebee (30. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Für Boote benötigst du einen speziellen Erlaubnisschein


----------



## Nolte (31. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Licenca de pesca embarcada "Boots licenz" ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu bekommen in jeder Bank automat, Marinen oder Capitanias maritimas.

Was die köder angeht es komt drauf an auf was für fische du angeln willst und Angel art...Grund,schlepen,spinning,pilken boot vor Anker auf Grund (pesca fundeada)etc: Jeder hat seine metode und verschidene köder,musst schon prezise fragen.

FC


----------



## hbg1887 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich denke es wird auch vom Boot aus, auf Spinnen und Schleppen hinaus laufen. Pilken hört sich aber auch nicht schlecht an. Werde halt alles versuchen um an Fische zu kommen.

MfG 

Basti


----------



## Booker (31. März 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

hallo mitinfizierte
ich will mein eigenes boot mnitnehmen,muss ich auf etwas besonderes achten oder umrüsten,ich meine speziell für die algarve irgendwelche sonderauflagen ?
papiere ,bescheinigungen oder so was ? in spanien sollten die boote desinfiziert werden.
und gibt es überhaupt möglichkeiten es zu slippen-hab zwar den jachthafen gesehen,aber ich wollte es da nicht über nacht liegenlassen
danke für eure hilfe        mfg   booker#h


----------



## Nolte (1. April 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Basti

Mit den nötige beziehung und kentnis werd ein unvergesslicher Urlaub werden#6

In prinzip kannst ja mit allen fische fangen wan an der richtige stelle an richtige zeit bist und das ist das schweriegste,mit eine der sich auskent sehe ich gar kein problem...

Viel Spass in Portugal

Ps.Meine Montage/vorfächer sind auch schon bereit,hunderte davon:q

FC


----------



## Nolte (1. April 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Booker schrieb:


> hallo mitinfizierte
> ich will mein eigenes boot mnitnehmen,muss ich auf etwas besonderes achten oder umrüsten,ich meine speziell für die algarve irgendwelche sonderauflagen ?
> papiere ,bescheinigungen oder so was ? in spanien sollten die boote desinfiziert werden.
> und gibt es überhaupt möglichkeiten es zu slippen-hab zwar den jachthafen gesehen,aber ich wollte es da nicht über nacht liegenlassen
> danke für eure hilfe mfg booker#h


 
hooo!...Da bin ich uberfragt mit den papier kram,aber Slippanlagen giebts mehr wie genug.

FC


----------



## Jose (1. April 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Booker schrieb:


> hallo mitinfizierte
> ich will mein eigenes boot mnitnehmen,muss ich auf etwas besonderes achten oder umrüsten,ich meine speziell für die algarve irgendwelche sonderauflagen ?
> papiere ,bescheinigungen oder so was ? in spanien sollten die boote desinfiziert werden.
> und gibt es überhaupt möglichkeiten es zu slippen-hab zwar den jachthafen gesehen,aber ich wollte es da nicht über nacht liegenlassen
> danke für eure hilfe        mfg   booker#h




epa, Booker plant ja einen *vollfetten* urlaub...


----------



## Booker (2. April 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

ola' jose
wenn schon denn schon
ich glaube nicht das man so ein herrliches land in 14 tagen kennenlernt,und da ich ungebunden bin und mir die winter in D langsam zu kalt werden möchte ich an der algarve überwintern(und hoffentlich ein paar schöne fische fangen)-das freizeit angebot ist einfach besser-allein schon wegen der temperaturen
ich hoff hier noch viel zu lernen von euch bis dahin
mfg   booker


----------



## hans albers (3. April 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

.. moin.. 

na ,
wenn das nicht mal ein plan ist..

viel glück !!!

...ich komm dich dann mal besuchen..

greetz
lars


----------



## Booker (3. April 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

moin hans
man zu ,freu mich immer angelkollegen zu treffen und mit ihnen zu schnacken
bin von nov. bis feb. da ,erinner mich dran dir ne telnr. zu geben bevor ich losfahr-vll. können wir ja zusammen fischen gehen-
mfg   booker


----------



## hans albers (3. April 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

yo..
danke fürs angebot..#6
werd dich nach m sommer mal dran erinnern

greetz
lars


----------



## hbg1887 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

So, die Angelsachen sind gepackt.:q
Vielen Dank noch einmal an alle User (vor allem Nolte) für die Tipps.
Werde mich im Mai melden und berichten wie und ob der Urlaub erfolgreich war.
Bis dahin :vik:

Petri Heil

Basti


----------



## sdobri (26. April 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo
bin von 30.05 bis 14.06  wieder an der Westküste , wäre toll mal jemandemn zu treffen , damit ich nauch mal einen Kapitalen fangen kann .
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Nolte (26. April 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Tja ich bin ab 01.07 da...Die Auratas,Wolfies,Adllis,Dentex sollen auf sich achten #h

FC


----------



## Sargo (28. April 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo,

bin gerade von meinem einwöchigen Ausflug zurück. Hatte wegen Bauarbeiten sehr wenig Zeit zum Angeln. Das neue Gesetz, daß man Mo, Di und Mi nicht angeln darf nervt echt (wenn man doch nur eine Woche dort hat). Am Strand von 
Salema war nachts bei zwei Versuchen nicht ein 
einziger Biss zu verzeichnen.

Besser lief es an der Prai de Castelejo (Westküste), wo es mit Schwimmer und shrimps recht gute Sargos gab.

Grüße

Jens :q


----------



## Nolte (28. April 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Jens

Eventuell warst am falsche zeit am Wasser...

Wie hoch war/s?..Kamm sie oder ging sie???...Wind???...und waren es grösser oder kleine Tiden?

Die fische sind nicht immer da!...

FC


----------



## Sargo (29. April 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

ich fischte bei auflaufendem Wasser bis Höchststand und dann bis fast zum Tiefststand.
Wind war schwach, einen Abend aus Süd und einen Abend aus Nord, Mond nicht vorhanden,
einmal starke Wellen, einmal kaum Wellen.

Bitte eine Frage. Es gab so unterschiedliche Aussagen, daß das Angelverbot Mo - Mi nur bis
Burgau gilt (wg. Naturschutzgebiet), dann sagt
jemand, daß man nur noch von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang angeln darf und auch nur noch mit einer Angel.

Was stimmt davon ???

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Nolte (29. April 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Bis Burgau ist richtig

Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang auch, nur die Ruten zahll nicht,man darf mit zwei angeln.

Ja Jens das inkonstantes Wetter ist eventuell schuld an deine "Ma' pescaria"das nächste mal ist besser#h

Diese Komische Gesetz gielt nur für die Vicentinische Küste,ab Burgau darf man mit Drei Angel

FC


----------



## Booker (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

ola nolte
ich darf doch aber in dem gebiet vom boot aus angeln , oder ?
ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten bis es losgeht--hast du nicht noch ein paar schöne fotos zum träumen ?
hab schon das portugisische forum durchsucht(da wo ich reinkam)-reicht mir nicht---    bitte bitte
obrigado     
                    mfg   booker|wavey:


----------



## Nolte (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

So eine???





Mein kumpel Faria mit ein Adllerfisch (Gelbmaul)

Ja man darf vom Boot aus fischen in der besagte Zone und es sind Änderung am Gesetz vernohmen worden...Man darf wieder anfuttern und Nacht angel sowie Angel an Jeden Tag ausser "Mittwoch/s und Feiertag/s #6#6#6

FC


----------



## Booker (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

muito obrigado
ja so was hatte ich gemeint,danke nolte-auch für die infos
so was würd ich auch gern fangen-schade das es noch so lange dauert bis es losgeht,kann es nicht mehr erwarten
viele grüsse    booker:vik:


----------



## Sargo (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy,

das sind ja die besten Nachrichten seit Langem ! Endlich wieder nachts angeln


Grüße

Jens |supergri











Nolte schrieb:


> So eine???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdobri (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo

am Sonntag geht es endlich los , wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe darf man wieder an jedem Tag Angeln außer am Mittwoch und Feiertag , oder ???
Muss mir auch noch eine neue Angel zulegen , gibt es in Lagos ein gutes Angelgeschäft und wo ?
Will es diesmal mit auch Wobblern testen , wie lang sollte die Angel dafür sein ( Allroundangel ), welche Marke sollte ich nehmen , kenne die einheimischen Marken nicht so gut  ??
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Nolte (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Diese Regel Mittwochs und Feiertags bezieht sich nur auf die Vicentinische Küste,sonst darfst überahl jeden Tag/Nacht und mit drei rute fischen.

Die Marken für die fängigsten Wobller habe ich schon des öfttere in Portugal Update geschrieben, giebt dir mal ein bissyen mühe

FC


----------



## sdobri (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Diese Regel Mittwochs und Feiertags bezieht sich nur auf die Vicentinische Küste,sonst darfst überahl jeden Tag/Nacht und mit drei rute fischen.
> 
> Die Marken für die fängigsten Wobller habe ich schon des öfttere in Portugal Update geschrieben, giebt dir mal ein bissyen mühe
> 
> FC


Hallo
habe die Sache mit den Wobblern zum X-ten Male gelesen , meinte aber die Marke der Angelrute . #t
Befinde mich in der Gegend von Aljezur , also trifft die Regelung auf mich zu und Pfingsten hat leider eine Menge Feiertage .


----------



## Pescador (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Diese Regel Mittwochs und Feiertags bezieht sich nur auf die Vicentinische Küste,sonst darfst überahl jeden Tag/Nacht...



habe die aktuelle Gesetzesänderung hier (Artigo 4.º) gefunden.

Filipe, wie kam es eigentlich zur Entschärfung der Gesetze, wegen dem massiven Protest der Angler?


----------



## Jose (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

claro que sim!

ist das so korrekt?


----------



## Nolte (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> habe die aktuelle Gesetzesänderung hier (Artigo 4.º) gefunden.
> 
> Filipe, wie kam es eigentlich zur Entschärfung der Gesetze, wegen dem massiven Protest der Angler?



Ganz genau!...Und eine grössere Demo ist in anmarsch,dieses mal
bei Lissabon,man erwartet Tausende von Sportfischer die mit den Geseze nicht zufrieden sind.

Teilweise kann man es werstehen.

Grüß

FC


----------



## Nolte (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> claro que sim!
> 
> ist das so korrekt?



Correctissimo Jose'|wavey:

Übrigens ...Es giebt eine Neue organisation in Portugal mit den Name ANPLED von welche ich auch "fundador"bin,man kann auch mitglied werden,unssere site ist auch auf Deutch zu lesen

www.anpled.org   Werde mich freuen einige von euch da zu sehen|wavey:

FC


----------



## Pescador (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Übrigens ...Es giebt eine Neue organisation in Portugal mit den Name ANPLED von welche ich auch "fundador"bin,man kann auch mitglied werden,unssere site ist auch auf Deutch zu lesen
> 
> www.anpled.org   Werde mich freuen einige von euch da zu sehen|wavey:
> 
> FC


Prima Sache mit ANPLED. Da habe ich doch gleich mal einen Link gesetzt...


----------



## Nolte (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Spinner

Das dachte ich mir doch...Gratuliere,dein Site werd immer besser#6

FC


----------



## Pescador (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> @Spinner
> 
> Das dachte ich mir doch...Gratuliere,dein Site werd immer besser#6
> 
> FC



Obrigadissimo!


----------



## Nolte (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Leute

Hier ein schöner Wolfsbarsch gefangen mit den technik

chumbadinha (kleines durchlaufendesblei)direkt am Haken und sardinen filletstüke als köder...







FC


----------



## Sargo (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

wo wurde das Prachtstück gefangen ?


Grüße

Jens


----------



## Nolte (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Hallo FC,
> 
> wo wurde das Prachtstück gefangen ?
> 
> ...



Vicentinische Küste.

FC


----------



## Snowmaan (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Guten Morgen Boardgemeinde!

Am Sonntag fliege ich für eine Woche mit meiner Freundin nach Carvoeiro. Da ich auch in einem "Strandurlaub" nicht ohen Angel auskommen kann, werde ich auf jeden Fall und ausschließlich mein Spintackle mitnehmen. Als Köder hatte ich in erster Linie an Wobbler (Lucky Craft/Illex/Rapala) gedacht -> da wenig Packmaß und recht flewxibel.

Wie sieht es in der Kantre aus? Kann ich dort mit der Spinne was reißen oder eher nicht so effektiv?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Sargo (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Kevin,

versuche es nur mit dem Spinnfischen. Hornies
und Makreken sind in den Sommermonaten immer möglich, mit Glück ein Wolfsbarsch.

Beste Zeit wird sicherlich in der Morgen / Abenddämmerung sein.

Rappala klingt gut, ein Makrelenimitat ist nie falsch.

Grüße

Sargo :q










Snowmaan schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Boardgemeinde!
> 
> Am Sonntag fliege ich für eine Woche mit meiner Freundin nach Carvoeiro. Da ich auch in einem "Strandurlaub" nicht ohen Angel auskommen kann, werde ich auf jeden Fall und ausschließlich mein Spintackle mitnehmen. Als Köder hatte ich in erster Linie an Wobbler (Lucky Craft/Illex/Rapala) gedacht -> da wenig Packmaß und recht flewxibel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huchenfreak (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Sargo!

Ich bin von 14.8 - 28.8.09 in Sagres und hab mir dort eine Ferienwohnung gemietet.
Ich hab bereits in den ganzen alten Beiträgen gestöbert und dabei eine Menge gefunden.
Trotzdem hab ich noch ein paar Fragen an dich.
Welche Fischarten kann man im August am besten fangen?
Welche Ausrüstung sollte ich mitnehmen?
dachte an eine Penn slammer mit 40er Mono und eine 3.60m langen Telerute mit 80g WG?
Wie sieht es in Sagres eigentlich mit Spinnfischen aus?
Für deine Antwort bedanke ich mich bereits im Voraus bei dir!
Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Tortugaf (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hey Huchenfreak

Nehme auch eine superlange kräftige Telerute mit, ab 4,50 m .
Damit kannst du gut von Klippen angeln mit Fischfetzen u. Garnellen.
Beim Leuchtturm habe ich dort, vor 10 Jahren immer gut gefangen. (aber keine Wolfsbarsche)
Die Klippen bei Sagres sind sehr hoch, das nicht ungefährlich, aber mit einer langen Rute kann man den Fisch besser u. sicherer hochkurbeln.

G. Torugaf :vik:


----------



## sdobri (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo

wieder zurück aus dem sonnigen Portugal.
War wie immer sehr schön und diesmal auch erfolgreich , habe in Odexeice ein paar kleinere Exemplare an Land ziehen können mit Wobbler und auch auf Coreano .
Wollte mal die aktuellen Angelvorschriften ins Thread setzten , die lagen bei allen Portugiesen im Briefkasten in Farbe und mit Bildern , ist aber leider zu groß , d.h. zuviel MB , zum hochladen , wer es will den Kann ich es gerne per mail als PDF schicken .
Viel Grüße
und denen die es noch vor sich haben , viel Spaß in Portugal .


----------



## Sargo (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo,

bitte um Zusendung der Bestimmungen an jpolster@web.de

Danke !






sdobri schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wieder zurück aus dem sonnigen Portugal.
> War wie immer sehr schön und diesmal auch erfolgreich , habe in Odexeice ein paar kleinere Exemplare an Land ziehen können mit Wobbler und auch auf Coreiro .
> ...


----------



## marccccc (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo zusammen,
wir werden voraussichtlich ab * 3. bis 21. August 2009* auf dem Campingplatz Ingrina (also *nahe Vila do Bispo / Sagres*) sein.

Ich werde mit *Spinnausrüstung *vorzugsweise von der Küste angeln. DA ich ein Auto habe, bin ich einigermassen beweglich.

Wenn jemand von euch auch zu der Zeit dort unterwegs ist, könnte man ja *mal zuammen zum Angeln losziehen*.

Viele Grüsse
Jacob


----------



## Sargo (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Jacob,

wußte gar nicht, daß Ingrina einen campingplatz hat. Sicher wird es ein schöner Urlaub dort, es ist 
herrlich. Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal eine Angel
bei Dämmerung auf Grund legen. Mit Spinnern
solltest Du in der Nähe Ingrina sicher Hornhechte 
oder makrelen fangen. leider bin ich im August 
nicht in Portugal

Grüße

Sargo |supergri


----------



## marccccc (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Sargo,
ja, schade, dass du nicht da bist. Wäre bestimmt nett geworden.
Na, egal. Morgen früh fahren wir (mit dem Auto).
Der Campingplatz bei Ingrina ist nicht so bekannt. Hat auch keine Website. Klein und unkompliziert. Vor allem nicht so voll.
Viele Grüsse
Jacob


----------



## mauritio (4. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich bin vom 17.8. bis 26.8. in der Algarve und möchte auch angeltechnisch auf meine Kosten kommen. Die ersten Tage werde ich am Barragem de Bravura verweilen. Hat von euch schon mal jemand dort gefischt? 

Anschließend wollte ich dann mal die Küste zwischen Lagos und Sagres beangeln und mir aus diesem Grund an irgendeinem küstennahen stillen Fleckchen ein Appartment o.ä. vor Ort mieten. Falls jemand zur Ortswahl hier für mich einen guten Tipp hat (p.S.: Ich stehe nicht so auf verbaute Touri-Gegenden à la Albufeira) wäre ich sehr dankbar. Evtl. gibt es ja noch eine anglerfreundliche Stelle an der Südalgarve.

vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Pescador (4. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Mauritio,

habe schon so manchen Wildkarpfen und Forellenbarsch am Bravura-Stausee gefangen. Macht Spass dort!
Nähere Infos: http://www.angeln-in-portugal.de/algarve.html

Denn mal viel Petri... :g


----------



## Nolte (5. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Leut:vik:!...

Bin wieder da!...Bald schöner fotos (von mir und meine fische)aus den schönen Land Portugal (könt wieder hin):g

So wie ich Zeit habe stele ich sie hier für Heuch.

Ate' ja'. (bis bald)

FC


----------



## Pescador (5. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Olá Nolte,

ich hoffe es war schön in der Heimat, das Sagres war lecker und das Essen war gut. :m
Auch ich vermisse langsam den Duft des Meeres, aber bald...

Deine Fangbilder wollen wir hier natürlich sehen! 

Até breve!


----------



## Sargo (6. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

wie schön zu hören, daß Du wohlbehalten zurück
bist. Ich kann es kaum abwarten zu hören, wie es
Dir ergangen ist und welche Fische Du fangen konntest.

Bis bald

Jens :q


----------



## Sargo (6. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Mauritio,

also Dir ist schon klar, daß August Hauptreisezeit ist. Für ein stilles Plätzchen würde ich es an der 
Westküste nähe Aljezur versuchen (auch angeltechnisch erstklassig).

Wünsche einen schönen Urlaub 


Jens :q


----------



## Nolte (7. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Leute|wavey:

Wie versprochen...




Eine Dourada=Sparus aurata
Gefangen mit ein schöner (2 panzer krebs)eine von viele in vergangene Juli am helischsten Tag in den Sonnige Portugal/Algarve.
Rute-Shimano Technium 4,20 m
Rolle-Shimano Technium 10000
Schnur (vorfach)0,33 mm Vanish von Berkley 3,5 m lang einzelne 
Haken-2/0

Schööön oder???

FC


----------



## Nolte (7. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Auch ein schöner exemplar...
Sargus Diplodus...





Köder ...




Kraben=Eremiten
Darsselbe fish in eine andere perspektive...






Ein sagenhafte fish...Gastronomisch gesehen:q

FC


----------



## Nolte (7. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*


----------



## Nolte (7. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ops!...Ich dachte es interessiert euch!!!...Na ja dan lassen wir/s.


----------



## mauritio (10. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Sargo,

auf die Westküste wird es wohl denn auch hinauslaufen nach meinem Aufenthalt am Barragem de Bravura. Ich muss nur noch das Thema mit Wassertemperatur und Co  meiner Liebsten beibringen. Eine Bleibe habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden für die restlichen 6 Tage, aber da bin ich optimistisch. Momentan sehe ich mich noch nach einer geeigneten Reiserute um, die in den Koffer passt.


----------



## Pescador (10. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Ops!...Ich dachte es interessiert euch!!!...Na ja dan lassen wir/s.



Claro interessieren uns deine Fänge!
Vermutlich sind hier alle sprachlos über die schönen Fische... |bigeyes

Ich stelle mir den Sargo gerade gegrillt vor, mit einer leckeren Gemüsebeilage. :m

Mehr davon, FC #6


----------



## sdobri (10. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Sargo

echt tolle Fotos bzw. Fänge .

Eine Frage , welcher Ort ist das auf den letzten Bild , hatte erst auf Lagos getippt , da ist aber der Palmenwald nicht so üppig .

Zu Mauritio , kurze Info von der West - Küste ganz frisch von gestern , die Strände bzw. die Unterkünfte sind im Moment noch propevoll , sehr viele Spanier , Franzosen und natürlich auch Portugiesen , haben ja lange Sommerferien .

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sargo (10. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

aber ja interessiert es uns brennend alles zu erfahren ! Hattest Du Deine tollen Fänge vom Ufer aus, oder vom Boot ? Die Dorade ist ja ein Traum. Schön, daß Du uns auch den Köder gezeigt hast. Hoffe auf mehr Bilder und einen
längeren Bericht.

Alles Gute und Danke

Jens :q





Nolte schrieb:


> Ops!...Ich dachte es interessiert euch!!!...Na ja dan lassen wir/s.


----------



## Nolte (10. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hier meine Adllerfische (gastronomisch gesehen "fantastique")






Hatte 6 Bisse,4 stück gefangen 

FC


----------



## Pescador (11. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Whow, das wird ja immer besser... 

Wirklich sehr schöne Adlerfrische!


----------



## Sargo (11. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

WOW !  Gratulation

Grüße

Jens |supergri








Nolte schrieb:


> Hier meine Adllerfische (gastronomisch gesehen "fantastique")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HarryO. (11. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

hallo,

tolle fische, ich hab hunger:k

gruß
HO.


----------



## der-jorge (11. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

ola Filipe 
tudo bem, Portugal ainda ta nu mesmo sitio? :q
wann willst du zum Kabeljau?
denk an mich wenn du fährst!!!


----------



## Nolte (11. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



der-jorge schrieb:


> ola Filipe
> tudo bem, Portugal ainda ta nu mesmo sitio? :q
> wann willst du zum Kabeljau?
> denk an mich wenn du fährst!!!



Hi Jorge

Ja jetz werd erst mal Geld verdient (habe grösses Pech mit mein Auto geahbt)in Urlaub#q und voherst sind die Kühltruen voll|supergri
Douradas,Wolfies,Adllerfische und Sargos.

Portugal ainda esta' la'|supergri.

FC


----------



## Jose (13. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Ops!...Ich dachte es interessiert euch!!!...Na ja dan lassen wir/s.



epa, filipe, "olhe a minha cara de preoccupada"

faz favor, MAIS, MAIS, MAIS!

ja sabes que tenho/tinha umas problemas, atè hoje nao consegui volver 'a casa'. (hehe, agora tu, carro fodido?!, sinto muito, 

eu gosto muito as tuas noticias. obrigadinho!

(pssst, desculpe, engordaste um poco? (hehe!)
ja viste a minha galeria? clique aqui


----------



## Nolte (13. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ola' Jose'#h

Ja endlich lässt auch was von dir "hören"!!!:q

Ja wenn man stat Diesel Benzin tankt ist ja nicht zu helfen#q
es war schlimm,ist ziemlich alles kaputt gegangen was kaputt gehen könnte,in Frankeich und Portugal haben die Werkstätte 
was daran verdient #q na ja besser wie Unfall 
Jetzt werd ich mich mal ein Jahre lang langweilen ohne Angeln
den der €€€ werd immer knnape und Ferien in Portugal sind auch nicht mehr so billig wie frühe|bigeyes nur die schönheit des Landes und der tolle klima, gastronomie und Leute sind dersselbe geblieben:vik: Gott sei Dank

Ps:Engordei um pouquito sim hehehe a Gastronomia Portuguesa sabes???...

Grüße aus Mainz

FC


----------



## Jose (13. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Ps:Engordei um pouquito sim hehehe a Gastronomia Portuguesa sabes???...


Olà filipe #h
nao ficas sozinho, engordei tambem, só 'um pouqito'. causa?







und nun 'para todos': sind rotaugen aus dem rhein. hehe, mit olivenöl frittiert schmecken die 'como em casa'
dazu ein kaltes sagres!
ein kleiner trost für dich, filipe?

um dia...


----------



## Nolte (14. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Jose#
Ein vorschlag...

probier mal Zwiebel zu anbraten mit knoblauch,Loorbeerblat,eine Piri-piri schotte und wenn die Zwiebeln Braun sind dann Esiig/scharf drauf machen,danach uber deine Rotauge das ganze
ein/zei Stunde ziehen lassen und dan voila...
Ein Branco ganz kalt dazu mit salat hehehehe

FC


----------



## Jose (14. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

casal garcia?


----------



## Nolte (15. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> casal garcia?



Casal Garcia e' "vinho verde" com essig nao da' certo mas um branquinho maduro passa de arrombar:m

"Casal Garcia ist Grune wein/eisswein,mit essig passt ja net so gut,aber ein Trokenen weisse schon eher.:m"

Diese rezept verwende ich oft mit fritierte sardinen und bastard Makrele/carapau,immer wenn zu viele fich fritiert werd mariniere ich sie auf die art,es ist köstlich#6

FC


----------



## Jose (15. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

da bin ich aber froh, hab den casal garcia nie gemocht.

dann bleibe ich also bei meinem überhaupt nicht portugiesischen
*Muscadet-Sèvre et Maine
*der ist so trocken, der staubt fast*.

*oder nenn mir nen trockenen portugiesischen weissen


----------



## Nolte (15. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Joao Pires,Vilarinho,Freitas,etc etc etc#6

Nicht die teuerste aber gute.

FC


----------



## Jose (15. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

danke, dann geh ich montag mal zu meinem 'local dealer'


vorher aber noch ein paar harte tage: die rotaugen machen sich rar...
(egal, kauf ich noch ein paar sardinhas)

_nao ha mais peor que falta do dinheiro_


----------



## Sargo (16. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

hy,

meine Frau, meine Mutter und ich liiiieben Joao Pires !

Mhhh, echt lecker, schmeckt aber Alles am Besten in Portugal mit Sicht auf das herrliche Meer. Mitgebrachter Wein schmeckt in Portugal
einfach besser als hier in D.

Liegt es an den leckeren Vorspeisen (Tintenfischsalat, Oliven, Sardienenpaste) ?

Glaube, daß in D einfach das feeling fehlt !

Nicht zu vergessen der vinho verde, mag den Gatao sehr, günstig und gut.


Grüße an alle Portugal - Fans (und die, die es werden wollen, es ist einfach infizeirt zu werden, wenn man einmal dort war) 


Jens |supergri








Nolte schrieb:


> Joao Pires,Vilarinho,Freitas,etc etc etc#6
> 
> Nicht die teuerste aber gute.
> 
> FC


----------



## Pescador (16. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> ...Nicht zu vergessen der vinho verde, mag den Gatao sehr, günstig und gut...
> 
> 
> Jens |supergri



Nix da, zu Fisch gehört ein schöner gekühlter Borba branco oder ein eiskaltes Caneca (schlabber, schlabber)...


----------



## Nolte (16. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Oi Jose'!...Den "Dealer"kannte ich noch nicht,Danke...

Er hat bestimt Borba wie der Spinner erwähnt,aber biette sehr kalt trinken,bei den aktueles wetter ein Must...Aber mit ein Gatao/verde bist auch auf die richtige seite,ein sehr spritzige Wein die unbedingt sehr kalt getrunken werden muss...

"Dinheiro e' um problema para toda a gente trabalhadora amigo Jose'"#q
Haja saude e amizade|supergri

FC


----------



## der-jorge (16. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

ola FC
a site PescaDesportiva-PT ja não funciona ???:c


----------



## Jose (16. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

"





der-jorge schrieb:


> ola FC
> a site PescaDesportiva-PT ja não funciona ???:c



General Error Language file ./language//en/mods/dm_video.php couldn't be opened

EIN KLEINES MAIL AN DEN ADMIN und die antwort:
"Obrigado pelo feedback.
Penso ja estar tudo ok"


----------



## Nolte (17. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich habe das gleiche problem,denke es liegt am den Neue Forum
den der Administrator hat alles Neue gemacht.

FC


----------



## Jose (18. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*



Nolte schrieb:


> Ich habe das gleiche problem,denke es liegt am den Neue Forum
> den der Administrator hat alles Neue gemacht.
> 
> FC


jetzt funktioniert es. Ricardo (und ich ) haben das problem gelöst. soll dich schön grüßen, filipe

BOKAS#h
http://www.pescadesportiva-pt.net


----------



## Nolte (18. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Was sol Ich dazu sagen???????....

Es Gibt Situationen die eine zum nachdenken verleihen...

Diese ist so eine!!!

Ich Danke dir Herbert,in Name der FREUNDSCHAFT und hoffe das Wir uns eines Tages sehen werden,es kann auch in Deutschland sein...Was natürlich in Portugal vieeel schöner währe den dann werde ich dir "Anglerisch" vor Ort "was geben" das dir sehr von nutze sein könnte...Nächstes Jahr..:Ab miete Juli?????...

PS:Hoje foi uma garrafinha de Quinta da Aveleda (gelada) com uma Dourada assada no forno com batata a murro!...UUUiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!

Heute war eine Flasche Quinta da Aveleda (Eiss gakühlt)mit eine Dourada=Sparus Aurata=Greissbrassen in Backhofen mit Schlagkartofeln UUUiiii!!!!

Pser Oliven Oil/Knoblauch/Essig wahren auch aus Portugal|supergri
dazu eine Italienische Espresso und eine ausgemachte Treste aus Portugal...

Fühl mich sehr gut|supergri

Abraco

FC


----------



## Jose (20. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

aah, filipe,
fui nada
fui da maneira portuguesa: posso ayudar? ayudo!
e mais nada.
tao simples.


( ahi, o meu portuguese... menos e menos e...)


----------



## Nolte (20. August 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Jose'

So soll es sein:m

Den so gewinnt man immer mehr und mehr Freunde und damit mehr Glück in Leben.


Ps: O teu Portugues esta' a ficar fora de forma...Es tu e eu com o Alemao|rolleyes#c
Gostava de te conhecer pessoalmente e beber contigo uns copos,ve la' isso.

FC


----------



## Sargo (11. September 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo !

Ich bin vom 19. - 26.09. in der Region Lagos /
Sagres. Ist sonst noch jemand dort ?

Grüße

Jens |supergri


----------



## Fletscher (29. September 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Portugal-Experten, 
habe nun alle Beiträge dieses Threads gelesen. Ich fliege am Sonntag nach Praia da Luz. Dort möchte ich natürlich auch auf Raubfisch(e) angeln. Könntet Ihr mir vielleicht eine gute Montage empfehlen? Ich würde gerne von Felsen/Ufer aus fischen, sollte ich dazu halbe Sardinen nehmen? Welche Bleie (wieviel Gramm?) benötige ich dafür?

Ich hoffe Ihr Könnt mir ein bisschen helfen.
Eine Rute mit ca 3 Meter und 100g Wurfgewicht werde ich mir noch kaufen, eine Rolle mit geflochtener 0,14 Power Pro Schnur habe ich noch. Soll ich daran noch eine Vorfach mit 1,5m Hardmono befestigen?

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand ein zwei Tipps geben könntet.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sargo (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Fletscher,

also ich denke die Rute wäre mit ca. 3,80 Meter 
besser als "nur" mit drei Metern. Ich fische an der
Algarve bei keinen Wellen mit 60 Gramm, bei 
mittleren Wellen mit 80 Gramm und bei stärkeren 
Wellen (eher selten außer im Winter) mit 100 Gramm. Sardienen als Köder sind ok (ich lasse mir im Fischmarkt Sardienenfilets schneiden). Denke Du solltest aber auch Würmer (gibts zu kaufen) oder Muscheln als Köder versuchen. Ich habe letzte Woche auf die länglichen Stabmuscheln sehr gut Sargos (Brassen) gefangen. Für die Würmer haben sich besonders Bailas interessiert (Unterart des
Wolfsbarsches mit schwarzen Punkten.

Viel Erfolg und berichte mal, wie es so war.

Grüße

Sargo


----------



## Booker (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

*ola !*
*jetzt sind es nur noch 14 tage-dann gehts endlich los-juhu*
*wenn ich in portugal einen webstick finde gibts einen livebericht*
*vielen dank nochmal für diesen thread und die vielen tips!*
*habe aber noch eine frage :wenn ich mit dem boot rausfahr,*
*nach welchen grundstrukturen(riffe,felsen,plateus) soll ich suchen ,wenn ich adlerfisch und dergleichen fangen möchte?*
was haltet ihr von tintenfisch als köder ?habe hier viel von sardinen,würmern etc.gelesen-aber nichts von T-fisch oder
calamari!

mfg  booker:vik:


----------



## Booker (5. November 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

olla
bin angekommen-harte fahrt
hat sich aber gelohnt
habe in almancil quartier bezogen und werde nun die nächste 
zeithier angeln können
sag euch dann wie es war
bis dann   mfg   booker:vik:


----------



## Sargo (5. November 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Booker,

ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, lieber mehr als weniger berichten.

Drücke Dir die Daumen.

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Booker (19. November 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

*hey algarvefans*
*1-angelei: ausfahrt mit angelkatamaran,um mal rein zu schnüffeln haben wir (mein angelspezi und ich)eine tour von villamoura aus gebucht,55 euro,*
*sandwich und getränke incl.,haben bewusst mit dem bordgerät gefischt(zu hart,monofile,stumpfe haken),bei nur 6 anglern hatten wir viel platz auf dem katamaran,als köder wurden herzmuscheln*
*gekocht,direkt am riff geankert und dann runter.*
*die mannschaft hat auch gefischt(mit feinen ruten,geflochtener und scharfen haken),es kamen einige fische an bord,aber ausser 2 hornhechten und 2 schönen sargos nur kleinkram;für mein empfinden hätten die kleinen alle zurück gekonnt-aber wir waren die einzigen die das taten, 10 cm redsnapper zu killen liegt mir nicht,auch wurde kein fisch gekillt,die flogen einfach in eine wanne an bord..und keiner nahm sie mit|wavey:..na ja*
*alles in allem mehr familienangeln als sportfischen aber trotzdem ein schöner tag ohne wind bei 24 grad*
*das nächste mal nehmen wir unser eigens boot und ausrüstung und dann schaun wir mal*
*bis demnächst             booker#6*


----------



## Sargo (22. November 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Booker,

also die "Kinder" zu killen finde ich gaaanz traurig ! Und dann auch noch einfach in einen Eimer zu schmeißen, ohne die armen zu töten ist grausam.
Den "Turis" schlechte Ausrüstung zu geben und selbst mit besserem Gerät zu fischen ist auch sehr frustrierend  .............

Na, evtl. hast Du ja auf eigene Faust mehr Glück.

Grüße

Jens :q


----------



## Booker (23. November 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

ola  bon dia
hey sargo,ich verstehe langsam deine liebe zu dieser region,saleema ist eine herrliche ecke,erst das grüne bewachsene tal und dann dieser strand mit den klippen an den seiten ,einfach herrlich;desdo länger ich hier bin desto besser gefällt mir die gegend.
den touris keine topausrüstung zu geben verstehe ich schon,da wären die materialverluste zu hoch,aber wir hätten ja unser eigenes zeug nehmen können.
das nächste mal nehmen wir unser eigenes boot,dann sehen wir ja was dabei rumkommt,habe mich  erstmal mit verschiedenen ködern  eingedeckt(pulpo,muscheln,kleine fische,sardinen),portionsweise eingefroren hab ich jetzt immer einen kleinen vorrat.
würmer kann ich vor ort in dem kleinen angelshop kaufen.
absolut komisch kommen mir hier die weihnachtsdekos vor,bei 22 grad leuchtmittel von tannenbäumen und eiskristallen vor riesige palmen zu hängen ist schon ein  merkwürdiger anblick.
 bis bald    
                       booker|wavey:


----------



## Sargo (24. November 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Booker,

da ich viele Weihnachten in Salema verbracht habe, kenne ich das komische Gefühl mit der
Weihnachtsdekoration. Ihr habt ja im Moment noch tolles Wetter. Besonders im Winter ist der Strand in Salema bestens zum Angeln geeignet.
Jetzt weißt Du ja, wo ich den schönen Wolfsbarsch im Dezember gefangen habe (vor dem Atlantico - Restaurant).

Grüße

Jens :q


----------



## Filipecardoso (24. November 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Leute...

Andere Länder andere deko

Booker die "angelei"für die touris ist nun mal so,aber es geht anderes,falls es erleben möchtest kontaktire mich uber PM
ich bin für immer nach Portugal zurück und werd eventuel in richtung Angel tourismos ergendwas machen den ich kenne ja 
alle ecken und kanten in Portugal richtung Angeln.

@Sargo

Wir werden uns ergendwan sehen mein Freund#6

FC


----------



## Sargo (25. November 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ FC,

waaaaaaas, Du bist nach Portugal zurückgekehrt,
wirklich ? Seit wann denn. Zurück nach Setubal ?

Denke Angeltourismus wäre eine gute Sache.
Für einen fairen Angelausflug bei dem sich die
crew echt bemüht kann man auch einen fairen 
Preis bezahlen. Denke bei Erfolg würden sich die Ausfahrten schnell herumsprechen.

Dir FC alles Gute in Portugal, natürlich werden wir uns mal sehen (früher oder später)

Gruß Jens :q


----------



## Booker (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

hallo mitinfizierte
angeln 2:mole von villamoura,3st.vor hochwasser bis eine danach,fluorcarbon vorfächer,als köder sardine
und minicalamari,mit brandungsruten richtig raus(nebenbei:gefährliche kletterei) ERGEBNISS---NIX
die einheimischen haben aber auch nichts gefangen.
meeräschen schwimmen da rum wie blöde,aber wer will die schon essen,haben jetzt endlich eine seekarte von hier(man sollte meinen bei den vielen booten die hier liegen wäre die einfach zu bekommen -haha;mussten lange suchen bis wir einen buchladen fanden der sie uns bestellt-heisst hier "carta nautica")-der nächste trip geht vom boot aus-mal sehen was dann geht.
bis bald   booker:vik:


----------



## Sargo (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hmmm, also gar nix ist selten (zumindest hinter lagos). War Dein
Vorfach lange genug ? Ich benutze normale Vorfächer der Stärke
0,26 wenn ich am Strand angle. In den Klippen ca. 0,30

Gruß,und Booker, nur Mut, es klappt schon noch

Sargo


----------



## john_dory (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

in nicht ganz 3 Wochen werden wir auch wieder die (den?) Algarve unsicher machen. Vor zwei Jahren waren wir an gleicher Stelle (Ferragudo, auf der östlichen Seite des Rio Arade, gegenüber Portimao). Habe damals auch schon hier viele gute Tipps bekommen und freue mich, dass der Thread noch so aktiv ist! 

@Booker:
Boot ist natürlich eine feine Sache! Ich selber werde mich wohl auf die Mole begeben müssen, wenn ich wirklich mal weiter raus will. Deine Abneigung gegen Meeräschen kann ich nicht ganz teilen, die schmecken hervorragend, finde ich. Sind aber nicht ganz einfach zu fangen. Klar, Wolfsbarsche oder Doraden etc. wären die Krönung, aber da muss man wohl einfach mehr Zeit investieren und die habe ich nur bedingt, wir sind ja nur gut zwei Wochen dort und es gibt ja auch viel Schönes zu unternehmen bzw. anzuschauen, ist halt bei uns in erster Linie ein Familienurlaub während Du es offenbar etwas ernsthafter angehen willst. Jedenfalls viel Erfolg dabei!

Bei der Brandungsangelei habe ich letztes Mal evtl. den Fehler gemacht, mit Festblei und relativ kurzen Mundschnüren zu fischen. Frage an die Spezialisten: Sind die Fische an der Algarve wirklich so heikel? Nicht falsch verstehen, aber gibt es da wirklich Erfahrungswerte (also mit Festblei und 'kurz' und zum Vergleich mit Laufblei und 'lang' gefischt) und mit der einen Methode fängt man nicht aber unter gleichen Bedingungen mit der anderen sehr wohl? Soll das Vorfach so lang sein, damit der Fisch nicht mißstrauisch wird, oder seht ihr eher den Vorteil darin, dass der Köder sich z.B. besser bewegt?

Noch 'ne Frage: Macht es Sinn, im Winter gezielt auf Hornhechte zu fischen? In den nördlichen Meeren (z.B. Ostsee) geht es ja meist erst im Mai richtig los. An der Algarve mit den deutlich höheren Wassertemperaturen sieht das vermutlich ja anders aus. Und wenn, ist auch hier die beste Zeit beim Höchststand der Sonne?

Danke schon mal,


----------



## Booker (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

hey john dory
schön das du an die algarve kommst,vll. können wir ja mal zusammen fischen,wir sind in almancil zu haus-das sind nur 30 min bis ferrugado-wenn du willst mail ich dir unsere telnr.
ich hab nichts gegen meeräschen,aber diese leben im hafenbecken und fressen den ganzen dreck da-DIE will ich nicht essen,aber sind mit brotflocke oder grüner fliege zu fangen-aber eigendlich ist das angeln im hafen verboten
habe hornhechte draussen über den riffen gesehen-wurden auch gefangen-genau wie an der ostsee,mit fetzenköder an pose oder mit minipilker und seidenfäden(ging besser als haken). 
hatten hier so viel zu entdecken das wir noch nicht viel zum angeln gekommen sind(nur 2 mal bisher)-eigendlich völlig untypisch für uns-aber dieses land fasziniert mich so ,das ich dauernd was anderes vor hab-werd ich jetzt ändern.
john ,wenn du lust hast mit uns rauszufahren melde dich

bis bald   booker:vik:


----------



## john_dory (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Booker,

na, das nenne ich ein Angebot! Wäre natürlich super, wenn das mal klappen würde!#6

Lass uns mal die Tel.Nr. austauschen, dann können wir uns vor Ort abstimmen. Bis wann bist Du denn an der Algarve?

Dass mit dem 'nicht-zum-Angeln-kommen' kann ich mir vorstellen. Die Gegend hat einfach eine Menge zu bieten, auch das Hinterland. Aber Du hast ja, glaube ich, reichlich Zeit mitgebracht, so dass Du angelmäßig bestimmt noch auf deine Kosten kommst.


----------



## Booker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

*hallo algarvefans*
*frohes neues jahr-oder boas festas*

*seit dem 18 dec. nur sturm und regen(unser vermieter sagt die stärksten regenfälle seit 10 jahren) können einem auch hier das angeln vermiesen.*
*die brandung ist so stark das vielerorts der strand  nicht zu sehen ist ,es ballert bis an die dünen,fürs boot viel zu heftig.*
*und der regen kommt nicht von oben sondern von der seite,und in was für mengen-sorry aber da bleib ich drin und warte ab,regenangeln kann ich in deutschland genug.*
*die tagestemperaturen liegen so um 10 grad-angenehmer als bei euch ,oder ?*
*aufgrund dr regenfälle führen die flüsse hochwasser und schwemmen jede menge dreck mit,wo sie ins meer fliessen sieht es aus wie rote fahnen wegen dem lehm.*

*demnächst mehr    mfg    booker#c*


----------



## Sargo (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Booker,

habe auf der webcam gesehen, daß sich das Wetter und das Meer nun beruhigt haben. Der 
erste ruhige Tag ist üblicherweise ein SEHR guter
Tag zum Angeln, es müßte eigentlich auch Wolfsbarsche an diesem Tag klappen (auch nachts). Erbitte weitere Erlebnisberichte. Wie lange bleibst Du ? Ich werde Ende Februar 
nach Salema kommen.

Grüße

SARGO


----------



## john_dory (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Auch von mir als Erstes allen Portugal-Fans ein frohes, gesundes und erfolgreiches 2010!

@Sargo: Ja, hoffen wir mal das Beste, für diejenigen, die noch da unten sind. Für mich kommt es etwas zu spät, wir sind seit vorgestern wieder im kalten Deutschland.

@Booker: Schade, dass es nicht geklappt hat, aber an Ausfahrten mit dem Boot war sicherlich nicht zu denken. Ich habe einige Versuche vom Strand aus und von den Klippen unternommen. Ein paar Bilder und Eindrücke folgen in Kürze.#h


----------



## john_dory (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Am 21.12. war es soweit. Nach einem Jahr Pause wollten wir uns wieder 2 Wochen an der Algarve gönnen und der Kälte bzw. dem Schmuddelwetter entkommen. Auch vor zwei Jahren waren wir in Ferragudo, ursprünglich ein Fischerdorf gegenüber von Portimao, also
am anderen Ufer des Rio Arade. Auch beim letzten Mal war die Angelausrüstung dabei. Die Angelerfolge waren bescheiden gewesen, aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Und selbst wenn die Angelei nicht von Erfolg gekrönt werden sollte, so würden wir hier
bestimmt wieder herrlich abschalten können.

Nun saßen wir erstmal im Flieger der TAP und es zeichnet sich ab, dass es knapp werden würde mit dem Anschlussflug, da der Vogel eine Enteisungsprozedur absolvieren musste.

Tatsächlich kamen wir auf den letzte Drücker in Lissabon und uns schwante schon ein Desja-vu Erlebnis: Bei unserem letzten Umsteigeflug mit der gleichen Fluglinie hatten wir 3 Tage auf den Azoren auf unser Gepäck warten müssen. Diesmal aber schien es zu klappen, ich bekam noch mit, wie unser Gepäck als erstes entladen wurde und sah es auf einem Gepäckwagen davonrattern, während wir unmittelbar beim Verlassen des Fliegers von einem freundlichen Angestellten zum Anschlussflieger chauviert wurden. Ob denn auch unser Gepäck noch mitkäme? 'Of course!' Meine Zweifel wurden restlos zerstreut, als wir dann auch im Anschlussflieger eine 3/4h bis zum take off warten mussten. Reichlich Zeit also, das Gepäck einzuladen.

Als wir dann in Faro amkamen, fehlte allerdings das Gepäck. Nicht nur unseres, sondern das aller 'Umsteiger' aus Frankfurt. Die Damen von der Gepäck-Nachverfolgung machte uns aber Hoffnung, dass es schon mit dem nächsten Flugzeug, noch am gleichen Tag, aus Lissabon kommen könnte. Und es würde uns frei Haus angeliefert. Also holten wir unseren Mietwagen fuhren die 70km nach Ferragudo. Und, alle Achtung: Unser Gepäck kam tatsächlich noch in der gleichen Nacht.

Einziger Wermutstropfen: Beim Auspacken musste ich feststellen, dass die Teleskop-Brandungsrute etwas abgekriegt hatte. Die Spitze war direkt hinter dem Spitzenring abgebrochen, einige weitere Ringe verbogen. Mit etwas Improvisationsgeschick konnte das Teil aber soweit instandgesetzt werden, dass es zumindest für die Dauer unseres Urlaubs halte sollte.


Die Bilder von links nach rechts: 
Das hübsche 'Castello' an der Mündung des Arade. Von diesem Strand aus habe ich die ersten Spinnangel-Versuche gestartet.


Die Mole
Ein erster Besuch bei der Mole, auf der ich vor zwei Jahren viele Stunden verbracht hatte, machte mir aber schnell klar, dass ich mit für's erste eine andere Angestelle würde suchen müssen: Das Meer war so aufgewühlt, dass die Mole ständig von Brechern überspült wurde. Die ersten Angelversuche fanden also vom benachbarten 'Praia Pintadinho' statt. Später dann am 'Praia Caneiros'.
Hier kam echtes 'Antlantik-Feeling' auf, die Brandung konnte durchaus mit der meiner Lieblingsstrände in Irland mithalten und ich war froh, zu den Gummistifeln doch die wasserdichte Hose eingepackt zu haben, die mit einigen strammensitzenden Gummiringen zu einer Art 'Not-Wathose' vervollständigt wurde. Besser als nichts...

Da der örtliche Angelladen geschlossen hatte, stellte sich die Frage nach geeigneten Ködern für die Brandungsangelei und im 'L'Eclerc' Supermarkt wurde ich fündig: Ein Beutel naturbelassener TK-Sardinen und eine Pack 'Lulas' (Mini-Tintenfische) sollten erstmal tun. Die Sardinen erwiesen sich allerdings nach dem Auftauen als so weich, dass sie niemals einen beherzten Wurf mit der Brandungsrute überstanden hätten. Also wurden die Sardinen nur leicht angetaut, die Mundschnüre zuhause beködert, die vorbereiteten Teile einzeln in Frischhaltefolie einwickelt und wieder knochenhart eingefroren. In einem innen aluminisierten Getränkekarton und in Gesellschaft einiger Eiswürfel hielt dass dann für eine Angel-Session.

Obwohl Angeln in Portugal ein echter Volkssport ist, habe ich diesmal nur selten Angler gesehen. Eine Ausnahme bildete hier Sagres / Sao Vincente, (Bilder 8685..., 8695...) wo wieder etliche todesmutige Angler in geschätzten 70m Höhe für ein paar Doraden ihr Leben riskierten. Die kleinen Punkte oben am Rand der Steilküste sind Angler (siehe auch der Ausschnitt, 2. Bild von rechts). Nichts für schwache Nerven! Sie fingen auch, wenn auch eher kleinere Kaliber, die sie einfach so in die Höhe kurbeln konnten.

Das war insofern schade, als ich gerne mal gesehen hätte, wie der 'Berge-Korb' zum Einsatz kommt: Der sog. Cesto ist eine Art Kescher ohne Stiel, er wird an einer Schnur aus luftiger Höhe herabgelassen, der Fisch heineinmanövriert und die Fuhre dann nach oben gezogen.

Zurück nach Ferragudo: Meine zahlreichen eigenen Angelversuche blieben leider ohne Ergebnis. An einem der wenigen Tage mit ruhigerem Wasser ließen sich ein paar Einheimische auf den Felsen blicken und fingen wenige - und sehr kleine Doraden. An diesem Tag hatte ich auch den ersten Biss - an der Oberfläche, auf Sardienfetzen hinter einem Sbirolino. Leider ich nur vermuten, was es war, es muss eine Art schwimmendes Rasiermesser gewesen sein, die Schnur wurde praktisch schon im Anschlagen durchtrennt. Vor zwei Jahren hatte ich einen kleinen Räuber an der Oberfläche auf einen schnell geführten kleinen Toby gefangen, dessen Gebiss mich an den 'Beisser' aus einem James Bond (Goldfinger?) erinnerte. War's vielleicht so einer? Ein Wiederholung, um mir Gewissheit zu verschaffen, diesmal mit etwas 'Pike-Wire' dazwischen, blieb leider ohne Erfolg und die meiste Zeit ließ das extrem schlechte Wetter auch keine Oberflächenangelei zu. Es gab keinen Tag ohne Regen - laut Statistik soll es nur 7 Regentage im Dezember geben. Der Rio Arade führte Hochwasser und der gesamte Mündungs-
bereich war von den Schlammmassen braun gefärbt, weswegen ich meist einige Strände weiter mein Glück versuchte. Immerhin, einer Eingebung folgend hatte ich noch kurz vor dem Urlaubsstart wasserdichte Angelklamotten zusammengerafft. So konnte mir der Regen nichts anhaben und wenn ich dann in der Gischt stand, machte der Regen auch keinen Unterschied mehr und kalt war es nicht, meist so 13°C bis 18°C.

Wie groß meine Chancen auf einen ordentlichen Fang wohl, realistisch betrachtet, waren? Mein Zielfisch bei der Brandungsangelei war der Wolfsbarsch (Robalo). Hat nicht sollen sein. Ist halt wie immer: Zur richtigen Zeit mit der richtigen Methode am richtigen Ort. Oder halt nicht...

Trotzdem waren die gut 2 Wochen sehr erholsam und die Brandungsangelei fühlte sich richtig gut an!

Am vorletzten Tag kam tatsächlich nochmal die Sonne durch und ich versuchte von den Felsen aus mein Glück auf Hornhechte. Köder waren Schwanzstücke von Sardinen hinter dem Sbirolino. Tatsächlich hatte ich in der kurzen Zeit, bis das Meer wieder zu unruhig wurde, einen Biss. Bei ruhigerem Wasser wäre das sicher eine ertragreiche Angelmethode für dieses Gewässer, vor allem weiter draußen, von der Mole aus.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit nochmals danke an Nolte für den super Tipp zur Befestigung weicher Köder (funktioniert bestimmt auch in deutschen Gewässern ;-)
Weiche Köder kann man tatsächlich wunderbar mit den ultrafeinen Fädchen, die man aus einer ausrangierten Nylon-Strumpfhose zieht, sichern. Einfach mehrfach umwickeln. Die Fäden sind praktisch unsichtbar wie Spinnfäden sowie sehr elastisch und schnurren sofort wieder zusammen,
so dass der Köder gut fixiert wird)

Carboeiros (Bild 8166...)
Sehr hübsche Bucht, allerdings mitten im 'vertouristeten' Ort Carboeiros, ca. 10km östlich von Ferragudo.
Gerade stelle ich fest, dass wir also an mindestens 3 Tagen mal kurz blauen Himmel hatten.

Mal sehen, evtl. schiebe ich noch ein paar Bilder nach.


----------



## john_dory (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> mmmh, das ist zuhause!
> und jetzt noch ein bißchen action, guckt ihr hier den film, ist in sagres, fortaleza (bevor die die eintrittsgebühr eingerichtet hatten) durchs tor, geradeaus, erste biegung links, da! eine beachtliche dorade.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Jose, vielen Dank, super!
Da fragt man sich nur, wie die den Brocken in so einen kleinen Korb hieneinbugsieren. Profis halt#6


----------



## Booker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

hey algarvefans

das wetter spielt achterbahn-nur mal 1-2 tage dazwischen wo es schön ist.
sorry JD. aber an bootsausfahrt war nicht zu denken !
bis jetzt alle angelversuche negativ-nur kleine aquariumfische-egal ob brandung oder mole-das einzige was mich tröstet ist das auch die einheimischen die wir immer wieder beim angeln treffen nichts fangen(wir schauen denen immer aif die finger,vll. kann man ja noch was lernen),denen geht es nicht besser als uns.
hoffe immer noch auf ausfahrt mit dem boot von sagres aus an die westküste-warte nur auf das wetter(+wind)
hey sargo-sind noch bis 20.feb.hier-dann ruft leider wieder die pflicht(muss den nächsten winter an der algarve verdienen),
hoffe bis dahin doch noch nen ordentlichen fisch zu fangen
bis demnächst        booker#q


----------



## Sargo (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Peter,

danke für den ausführlichen Bericht und dann auch noch mit Bildern versehen ! Meine Sehnsucht wächst von Tag zu Tag. Na ja, gute 6 
Wochen und ich bin wieder mal dort (Danke Ryanair)

Werde natürlich nach Rückkehr hier berichten

Gruß

Jens :q


----------



## Jose (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*



john_dory schrieb:


> Hallo Jose, vielen Dank, super!
> Da fragt man sich nur, wie die den Brocken in so einen kleinen Korb hieneinbugsieren. Profis halt#6


ist einfach, da wird nix bugsiert.
der korb ist aufklappbar und wird über die hauptschnur gesteckt, große öffnung nach unten. da ist auch ein bügel, an dem die 'wäscheleine' befestigt ist. der korb rutscht kopfüber auf der hauptschnur zum fisch und stülpt sich über den. beim anziehen der leine klappt der korb um und 'eingetütet' ist.

alleine gehts nicht ganz so leicht

gar nicht geeignet für rochen , heikel ists auch, wenn ein oktopus drin ist: ein saugnäpfchen an den felsen und du hast stundenlang 'spaß'.


----------



## Filipecardoso (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ola' Pessoal|wavey:

Grüße aus den Regnerichen Portugal:q...

Hi Jose' gut erklärt mit den Korb=cesto oder Rabeca ein acessoir

von bedeutende wichtigkeit in diese region für den sportfischer.

Sargo eventuel können wir uns in Februar sehen Mail mich einfach.

Abracos de Portugal (mit bald mehr Sonne hehehe)

FC


----------



## Ikatere (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Olá e bom dia #h Sargo, Nolte, Jose und natürlich auch allen Anderen hier,
habe mich die letzten Tage mehr oder weniger durch diesen Faden gekämpft. Danke für die vielen Infos, Tips und schönen Berichte #6 (Hihihi, das Beste kommt wohl jetzt wo ich die Links sehen kann erst noch  )
Ich fahre am 1. Feb für 2-3 Wochen mit 2 Freunden runter nach Marmelete um eine kleine Auszeit von D zu nehmen (Muss au mal sein  ) und wollte mich eigentlich nur erstmal grob übers Angeln in P informieren da ich letzten Herbst seit 6 Jahren Pause wieder angefangen habe zu angeln... wollte... aber nach dem Thread nun und noch einigen anderen Berichten aus dem Netz MUSS ich UNBEDINGT da angeln!!! 
Da ich aber keine Meeresausrüstung habe und mein Budget leider sehr begrenzt ist hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen zum Gerät.
-Ich würde gern Brandungsangeln und bin auch bereit mir 1x Rute und Rolle zu kaufen, sollte ich mir beides von hier für 45€ mitnehmen oder gibt es das vor Ort auch für diesen Preis (oder sogar noch günstiger^^) bei örtlichen Händlern wo ich mir dann au gleich den Rest besorgen kann?
-Könnt ich die "normale" Surfcast-Rute (4,20m 100-200g) dann auch fürs Fischen von der Klippe benutzen und wie viel kostet eigentlich so ein günstiger "Cesto"?
-Zum Spinfischen bzw. Posenfischen vom Steg aus wollte ich mir eine von meinen Ruten mitnehmen, entweder eine Lachsangel mit 3,40m 40-80g, eine Allround 3,50m 20-60g oder eine Heavyspin 2,40m 20-40g welche würdet ihr empfehlen?|kopfkrat
Obrigado e até breve
Christian

Achja, hätte da noch ne Frage und zwar: Würde es sich lohnen eine unberingte Stiprute mit zunehmen für den Steg auf z.b. Meeräschen?  so, dass wars dann aber erstmal^^


----------



## Sargo (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

habe Dir mal eine mail an Deine alte Adresse 
geschickt, hat aber nicht geklappt. Kenne Deine neue e-mail adresse leider nicht.

Grüße

Sargo / Jens 






QUOTE=Filipecardoso;2784412]Ola' Pessoal|wavey:

Grüße aus den Regnerichen Portugal:q...

Hi Jose' gut erklärt mit den Korb=cesto oder Rabeca ein acessoir

von bedeutende wichtigkeit in diese region für den sportfischer.

Sargo eventuel können wir uns in Februar sehen Mail mich einfach.

Abracos de Portugal (mit bald mehr Sonne hehehe)

FC[/QUOTE]


----------



## Perch (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo #h 
Ich fliege in den Sommerferien für ein paar Wochen nach Lissabon bzw Almada, könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wie ich dort etwas fangen kann? Eigentlich ist mir egal was, hauptsache mein nicht allzu starkes Gerät hält die Fische aus. Ausserdem sollte es erschwinglich sein oder am besten umsonst.
Ist das immer noch so, dass man sich diesen Erlaubnisschein für ein paar cents kaufen kann? Tut mir leid wenn die Fragen doof sind aber ich bin was Meeresangeln angeht eben nicht besonders erfahren und ausgerüstet...
Vielen Dank schonmal falls wer antwortet #6
Perch


----------



## Filipecardoso (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ikatere

-Ich würde gern Brandungsangeln und bin auch bereit mir 1x Rute und Rolle zu kaufen, sollte ich mir beides von hier für 45€ mitnehmen oder gibt es das vor Ort auch für diesen Preis (oder sogar noch günstiger^^) bei örtlichen Händlern wo ich mir dann au gleich den Rest besorgen kann?
-Könnt ich die "normale" Surfcast-Rute (4,20m 100-200g) dann auch fürs Fischen von der Klippe benutzen////...Korrekt!!!
Was ein cesto kostet weiss ich leider nicht aber um die 20 bis 30 € sehr warscheinlich.

Heavyspin 2,40m 20-40g welche würdet ihr empfehlen?|kopfkrat...Genau diese werde ich dir empfehlen!

Achja, hätte da noch ne Frage und zwar: Würde es sich lohnen eine unberingte Stiprute mit zunehmen für den Steg auf z.b. Meeräschen?  so, dass wars dann aber erstmal^^

Allermal...In Portugal giebtes genug davon.

Ich wunch dir ein wunderbare Urlaub in mein Land

PS:Versuche in der Nacht zu fischen was Brandung angeht.

FC


----------



## Filipecardoso (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*



Perch schrieb:


> Hallo #h
> Ich fliege in den Sommerferien für ein paar Wochen nach Lissabon bzw Almada, könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wie ich dort etwas fangen kann? Eigentlich ist mir egal was, hauptsache mein nicht allzu starkes Gerät hält die Fische aus. Ausserdem sollte es erschwinglich sein oder am besten umsonst.
> Ist das immer noch so, dass man sich diesen Erlaubnisschein für ein paar cents kaufen kann? Tut mir leid wenn die Fragen doof sind aber ich bin was Meeresangeln angeht eben nicht besonders erfahren und ausgerüstet...
> Vielen Dank schonmal falls wer antwortet #6
> Perch



Umsonst werds nicht geben Was erlaubnisscheine angeht und alles was drum herum angeht aber so teuer auch nicht...
In Sommer kannst in den Tejo fischen und zwar sehr gut auf
die Riesen Adllerfische (sehr gut)oder Wolfsbarsche,Seezunge
Greissbrassen/Diplodus sargus/sargus vulgaris7Conger und verschiedenes mehr...

Ich kann helfen bin vor ort.

FC


----------



## Perch (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

@filipecardoso:
das klingt supercool |bigeyes
ich war schon einmal am tejo unterwegs aber da habe ich nur immer köder abgerissen^^
mit was für einem gerät ist man dort so unterwegs?? und ködern? vielleicht sogar irgendwo fliegenfischen möglich?
wäre klasse wenn man sich mal zum angeln treffen könnte...


----------



## Ikatere (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Vielen Dank FC!!!
Dann werde ich mir von hier eine Surfcast und meine Heavyspin sowie die "Stippe" mitnehmen und mir den Rest dort unten besorgen.
Fürs Brandungsangeln hatte ich mir schon den Zeitraum "from dusk till dawn" ausgewählt, stell ich mir herlich vor sone ganze Nacht am Meer - Hoffentlich mit Sternenhimmel *seufz* 
Freu mich schon total drauf, kanns kaum erwarten, ob ich was fange ist eigentlich schon fast Nebensache, aber auch nur fast 
Werde natürlich ausführlich hier berichten wies war.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Filipecardoso (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Perch

Geräte bedingt die bedurfnisse lokal und erwartende especies

zbs:Brandungsrute,Spinnrute,bootsrute

Köder sind am besten die Weichkraben die man am bestimte geschäfte kaufen kann oder anelidien die auch in jeder Angelgeschäft zu haben sind.

Fliegenfischen ist hier nicht so angesagt aber man kanns probieren warum nicht eine adequade Streamer fur Wolfsbarsch und Adllerfische und los gehts alerdings muss man wissen vo und wan.

FC


----------



## Perch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Spinnruten bis 40g genug? Habe noch nie Wolfsbarsch geangelt, stelle es mir aber sehr spannend vor...Ich mag es, aktiv zu angeln, sind etwas flacher laufende Wobbler ok? 14er geflochtene?
Danke für die guten Antworten #h


----------



## Filipecardoso (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Perch

Flachlaufende köder sind gut,oberflächerköder in Sommer noch besser.
Ein 0,14 mm Multi auch wan er ein gute ist finde ich ein bissyen wenig,an bestimte stellen hast keine chance zu siegen den der Wolfsbarsch ist ein sehr Starke gegner und davon giebtes sehr grosse exemplare in Portugal.

FC


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo zusammen #h

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch wieder an der Algarve (Carvoeiro 12.7.-28.07.10)
und möchte natürlich dort auch wieder angeln gehen. Mein bisheriger Platz lag im prinzip zwischen den Klippen und sah ein bisschen aus wie so eine Gletscherzunge, ca. 1 km östlich vom Strand in Carvoeiro.

Das Problem, das ich habe ist folgendes:
letztes Mal habe ich relativ gut gefangen, und zwar auf TK-Shrimps (Sargos, Bogas, Makrelen und Hornhechte). Gerade die Sargos waren aber sehr klein und die Bogas in der Dunkelheit schon ne echte Plage *g*
Wie kann ich denn mal versuchen, grosse Sargos bzw. auch mal ne Dorade an den Haken zu bekommen?! Ich meine ködertechnich gesehen. Und eher auf Grund (immer viele Hänger!) oder mit Pose?! Tags oder eher nachts?! Geht das vonner Klippe aus überhaupt halbwegs pder wäre der Strand mit ner Brandungsrute besser?!

Das Thema Roballo interessiert mich auch brennend- gibt´s in der Ecke Carvoeiro Plätze, an denen ich mein Glück mit der Spinnrute versuchen könnte?! Welche Grösse bzw. welches Dekor sollten die Rapallas denn haben?!

Fragen über Fragen, ich weiss- aber ich bräuchte da echt mal Hilfe, um meine Süsse abends begrillen zu können und das nicht nur mit Bogas und handlangen Sargos #t

Viele Grüsse an Euch alle #h


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Nochmal "Hallo" Ihr Lieben |wavey:

nachdem ich jetzt in 3-tägiger "Arbeit" (oder war´s doch eher ein Genuss *g*?!) den gesamten Thread durchgekaut habe, sind eigentlich alle Fragen größtenteils schon beantwortet 

Eine bleibt allerdings- kennt einer von Euch in Carvoeiro und Umgebung einen Angelladen, in dem ich meine Würmches kaufen kann?! Ich war vor 2 Jahren in einem in Portimao gewesen, aber das ist ja auch nicht gerade um die Ecke für mal eben Köder holen und ob´s die da dann auch gibt, weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht...

Noch ein knappes halbes Jahr, ist das lang hin *seufz*

LG


----------



## Sargo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Andi aus Monheim,

was bitte sind Bogas ?  Ich dachte ich kenne alle 
Einheimischen Fische, wohl aber nicht.

Gruß

Jens |supergri


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Juhuuuu |wavey:

auf deutsch heissen die Tierchen "Gelbstriemen".

Sind zwischen 15 und 30 cm lang (die grösseren beissen meist nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit) und schmecken sooo schlecht nicht. Sind allerdings relativ klein und daher nicht unbedingt die populärsten Speisefische- die Masse macht´s dann halt auf´m Grill 

Und nicht zu verwechseln mit der Gelbstreifenbrasse...

LG

PS: Jemand ne Ahnung wegen des Angellädchens?!


----------



## Pescador (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*



AndyAusMonheim schrieb:


> ...Eine bleibt allerdings- kennt einer von Euch in Carvoeiro und Umgebung einen Angelladen, in dem ich meine Würmches kaufen kann?!



Schau doch mal hier rein, vielleicht findest Du einen Angelladen in der Nähe:
sabe +  (Liste der Händler u. Geschäfte für Angelgerät u. Bootszubehör) :m


----------



## Filipecardoso (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Andy

Sihe mal hier...

www.lojatudopesca.com

FC


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Dankeschön Euch beiden für Eure Mühe und die schnelle Antwort!
So wie´s ausschaut habe ich dann ja einen Laden direkt in Carvoeiro, in dem ich mich eindecken kann bzw. in dem man mir ggf. weiterhelfen kann...

Vielen Dank, Ihr seid klasse  #6


----------



## Sargo (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Bogas sind keine Salemas, oder ?

Grüße

Jens :q


----------



## Pescador (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Bogas sind keine Salemas, oder ?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Jens :q


Nö, guckst du hier:

Salema: Sarpa salpa: Goldstrieme
Boga: Boops boops: gelbstrieme Meerbrasse


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

"Salema" ist´n gutes Stichwort- hat da einer nen guten Tipp für mich, wie ich diese Schönheiten nochmal auf den Grillteller meiner besseren Hälfte bitten könnte 

War geschmacklich gesehen einer ihrer Favoriten von meinen selbst zusammengefangenen Abendessen.
Ging auf eine halbe TK-Krabbe (Nordseekrabbe) anner Posenrute, leider nur eine...

LG


----------



## Sargo (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Andi,

das wundert mich jetzt etwas. Ich fange als Beifang oft Salemas, die ich aber immer wieder
schwimmen lasse, weil sie meiner Meinung nach
überhaupt nicht schmecken. Ich fange die Salemas meist auf Grund mit Würmern.

Grüße

Jens :q


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Juhuuu |wavey:

Hmmm, macht mich jetzt auch gerade etwas nachdenklich. Vor allem, weil meine Holde eigentlich weiss was schmeckt |kopfkrat
Vielleicht einfach nochmal eine mitnehmen und nochmal versuchen, einfach auf´n Grill und gut iss´?! Meiner Meinung nach schmecken die Meerbrassen aber eigentlich querbeet alle ganz annehmbar, oder?! Hatten 3 Arten probiert- Sargo, Salema und X *g*, waren alle drei okay...
Gut, ne Makrele ist da noch ne andere Liga und nen frisch gegrillten Robalo werde ich ja dieses Jahr auch erstmals (gaaaanz bestimmt) probieren können :q

Der Tip mit dem Wurm (welcher den genau?!) auf Grund wird umgesetzt! Wo bekomm ich die her?! Lagos war´n Laden oder Portimao, richtig?!

LG


----------



## Sargo (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Andi,

die Ringelwürmer gibt es in jedem Angelladen, auf jeden Fall aber in Lagos (gegenüber Bahnhof),
ferner alle nur erdenklichen Köder wie lebende
Taschenkrebse, Stabmuscheln, kleine shrimps
und so weiter. Der Wurm hält prima am Haken und ist ein "allroundköder" auf den eigentlich fast alle Fische stehen. Preis pro Schachtel derzeit
€ 2,25.

Grüße

Jens :q


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Na Ihrs |wavey:

jetzt weiss ich garnicht, ob dieses Thema hier im Thread schonmal zur Sprache kam (an eine kleine Sache vonwegen 10-cm-Snapper erinnere ich mich irgendwo), aber ich lese jetzt nicht bloss zur Sicherheit noch einmal alles von vorne bis hinten durch *g*...

Wart Ihr schonmal auf einem dieser Fischerboote, z.B. von Portimao aus, unterwegs und habt z.B. Grundangeln gemacht?! Ich war in 2005 einmal auf einem solchen Boot und hab bis auf die lästigen Grouper (?!) und Petermännchen nicht viel gefangen- geschweige denn mal etwas, was auch den Gaumen erfreut hätte (PM sollen ja sehr gut sein, aber ne danke!). Eine der gefangenen Fischarten sah etwas aus wie so Schleierschwänze in rosarot, weiss zufällig jemand wie die heissen?! Mein Kumpel meinte noch, die seien ja wohl "absolut aquarientauglich" #6

Meine Überlegung ist halt, ob ich´s dieses Jahr im Juli nochmal wagen soll oder ob ich mir die knapp 60 Euro auch genauso gut wohin tun kann. So´n Big-Game-Trip würde mich ja auch sehr reizen, aber ich denke das ist wirklich nix halbes und nix ganzes so als Tagestrip, oder?!

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen so!?

GLG


----------



## Sargo (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Andi,

ich habe solch eine Ausfahrt noch nicht mitgemacht, habe aber hier im Forum gelesen,
daß die Ausfahrten ein touristisch schöner Ausflug sind aber mit richtigem Angeln wenig zu tun haben. Ein Kollege bekam schlechte Ausrüstung wie stumpfe Haken etc. und die Crew
fischte mit gutem Gerät.Denke für einen schönen Ausflug ist es ok aber ernsthaftes Angeln ist es nicht.

Grüße

Jens :q


----------



## Perch (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

tolle Beiträge hier!!
ich wollte nochmal fragen wegen der Angellizenzen...ich würd gern in lissabon irgendwo am tejo fischen gehen oder an der Küste auf wolfsbarsch am liebsten...Zeit ist Juli
Welche von den vielen Lizenzen brauch ich da?? 
Leider kann ich überhaupt kein Portugiesisch und werde dort wahrscheinlich ein wenig aufgeschmissen sein. Kann mir wer helfen? Wäre vielleicht sogar jemand bereit mit mir fischen zu gehen einen Tag? Das wär der hammer..
viele grüße


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Wenn Du in der Zeit vom 12.07. - 28.07. in der Nähe von Carvoeiro bist, können wir zusammen starten.
Bin zwar nicht der Superkönner dort, aber durch die Tips hier im Forum und meine beiden letzten Urlaube kommen wir schon an unsere Fische #6

LG

@ Sargo
Sowas habe ich mir fast gedacht, aber Dankeschön auf alle Fälle schonmal für Deine Meinung )


----------



## Perch (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

das angebot klingt verlockend, könnte sich jedoch etwas schwierig gestalten, da ich in lissabon wohne in dieser zeit.
Also ich wäre vom 20. bis zum 1.august dort aber carvoeiro liegt ja schon locker 250km entfernt oder sehe ich das falsch?

Ist jemand in dieser Zeit in Almada oder Lissabon unterwegs?


----------



## der-jorge (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

hallo Perch...!!!
also ich bin vom 15 Juli bis zum 07 August in Santarem ca. 80 km von Lisabon wir könnten uns gerne treffen wenn du möchtest...
ich werde wohl den ganzen Tejo befischen :q .
und auch mal nach Peniche fahren und dort denn Wolfsbarschen auf die schuppen zu rücken 
LG jorge


----------



## Perch (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

hallo jorge...
das hört sich super an! ich müsste dann allerdings schauen wie ich dort hinkomme, ein Auto habe ich nämlich nicht...vielleicht geht ja ein zug nach peniche.
In Peniche vom Ufer aus oder mitm Boot? Weil wirklich meerestauglich würde ich meine ausrüstung nicht nennen, Rute, Rolle, Schnur und Köder sind kein problem aber was den REst angeht, weiß ich nicht so recht was man noch braucht.
Hört sich aber auf jeden Fall gut an, einen Tag kann man bestimmt finden an dem es uns beiden passt....
viele grüße
till


----------



## der-jorge (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ perch
hast PN


----------



## Filipecardoso (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Leute

Wie ich sehe gibts jede menge bedarf an guidings :vik:

Ich kann euch zu jeder möglichen Fang behilflich sein,von Nord bis Sud Portugal ob Surfcasting,Spinning,oder Boots Angeln süsswasser inclusiv...Mein Handy Nr.969628560
Wohne in Pinhal Novo in der Nähe von Lissabon bin aber meistens
in der Alentejanishe Küste unterwegs oder Boots Angeln in Setubal oder Cascais,in der Algarve erst in Sommer auf Adllerfische...Meldet euch!...

FC


----------



## Sargo (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Felipe,

mein Abflug 26. Februar (nächster Freitag in
einer Woche) rückt näher. Wenn Du absehen 
kannst, daß Du dann mal Richtung Süden unterwegs bist, dann gib mir eine Info.

Grüße

Jens :q


----------



## Sargo (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Hallo Felipe,
> 
> mein Abflug 26. Februar (nächster Freitag in
> einer Woche) rückt näher. Wenn Du absehen
> ...



Vielleicht mal an der Alentejanische Küste ???


----------



## Filipecardoso (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Jens/Sargo

Ich bin soweit das Meer erlaubt immer unterwgs in der Alentejaniche Küste bis Sines wan du da bist melde dich bei mir
mein tel..Hast ja.

Zu zeit siehts schlecht aus mit den Meer sehe Windguru "Sines"

FC


----------



## Sargo (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Felipe, oh, ich glaube bis Sines rauf schaffe
ich es nicht, habe ja nur 8 Tage vor Ort und außerdem ist ja meine Kleine mit von der Partie.
Angeln werde ich täglich, aber so weit kann ich nicht fahren. Ich komme sicherlich öfter bis 
Aljezur rauf, weiter kaum. Deinen letzten Satz 
habe ich nicht verstanden, warum es im Moment 
schlecht ist zum Angeln (starker Wind und Regen, richtig ?). Wie gesagt, wenn das Wetter etwas besser wird, dann ist am Wasser was los.
Du hattest ja oft gesagt am ersten Tag nach Wetterberuhigung ist es ganz toll zum Fischen.

Herzliche Grüße

Jens :vik:


----------



## Sargo (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Wer oder was ist Windguru Sines ????






Filipecardoso schrieb:


> Hallo Jens/Sargo
> 
> Ich bin soweit das Meer erlaubt immer unterwgs in der Alentejaniche Küste bis Sines wan du da bist melde dich bei mir
> mein tel..Hast ja.
> ...


----------



## Filipecardoso (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Sargo

WINDGURU ist der Site mit der Wettervohersage

http://www.windguru.com/pt/index.php?sc=296

Das mit den ersten Tag nach wetterberuhigung betone ich es nochmal und es klappt immer wieder letztens hate ich 33 Sargos und ein schöner Robalo alles auf Casulo

FC


----------



## Sargo (17. April 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy FC,

sorry, daß ich mich in Portugal nicht gemeldet habe, hatte so viel zu tun und oft konnte man nicht angeln wegen nie gesehener Sturmflut, dennoch gab es an der maia praia (geschützt)
eine schöne Dorade von einem kg (für den Urlaubsangler nicht schlecht). Habe port. Angler an der Westküste gesehen die massenhaft Sargos von besonderer Größe gefangen haben (trotz Schonzeit für den Sargo !). Ich habe mich nicht getraut und finde die Schonzeit eigentlich gut da ich auch in Zukunft noch schöne Sargos fangen möchte.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Filipecardoso (24. April 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Jens!...

Schau mal hier...

http://www.pescadesportiva-pt.net/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=7357

Es ist sehr interessant!!!

FC


----------



## Sargo (26. April 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

hy FC,

na das lief ja ganz gut. Welche Bucht war das denn ? Grüße    Jens


----------



## Filipecardoso (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> hy FC,
> 
> na das lief ja ganz gut. Welche Bucht war das denn ? Grüße    Jens



Kein Bucht...Das war nordlich von Sines an bestimte plätze die nur mit 4x4 zu erreichen sind ausserdem mit Wellen über 2 m
Man kan sagen schweres Surfcasting,nur für :qschwere Jungs.

Schweres Gerät und schweres Wetter und die fische sind da.

FC


----------



## Sargo (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

immer schön von Dir zu hören.

Grüße

Jens :q 









Filipecardoso schrieb:


> Kein Bucht...Das war nordlich von Sines an bestimte plätze die nur mit 4x4 zu erreichen sind ausserdem mit Wellen über 2 m
> Man kan sagen schweres Surfcasting,nur für :qschwere Jungs.
> 
> Schweres Gerät und schweres Wetter und die fische sind da.
> ...


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

So langsam werde ich nervös- am 12.07. ist´s wieder soweit. 17 Tage Algarve und dieses Mal werde ich garantiert Casulo und Co ausprobieren 

Gibt´s zwischenzeitlich was Neues bgl. (Nicht)Fängen?!

Nachtangeln am Strand war in der Ecke Carvoeiro/ Lagos doch nach wie vor erlaubt, oder?! Das ganze Gezumpel war doch bloss auf die Westküste beschränkt?!

GLG


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Und eine Frage habe ich noch bzgl. der "Chumbadinha-Technik"- vielleicht kann FC mir die ja beantworten  ?!
Wieviel Gramm sollte das Blei so ca. haben im Bereich der Südküste (relativ gemässigte Verhältnisse)?! Wären ca. 10-20 Gramm sinnvoll?!
Der Köder soll ja trotz Blei von der Strömung erfasst und auch verführerisch hin- und herbewegt werden, oder?! Welche Gewichte nehmt Ihr denn so im Regelfall bzw. welche soll ich vorab kaufen, um für alle Fälle gerüstet zu sein?!

LG


----------



## Filipecardoso (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Andy

Das ganze gezumpel ist tatsächlich nur an der Vicentinische küste,nordlich und sudlich keine grossartige beschränkung.
Die "chumbadinha"sol nur so schwer sein das die köder in der tiefe treibt und wie du sagtest in und her schwankt mit der Meeresbewegungen (direkt auf den köder)also man studiert die Meeres(Spot) verhältnis in moment und reagiert entsprechend
die besten köder sind immer die frischeste,man kan aber auch mit sehr guten erfolg die gefrorenen Kraben aus den supermarkt als köder benutzen,anssonsten jeder art von frischen muschellfleich
venus muschel sind sehr gut wie die Miessmuschell vorbei die anköderung und die vorbereitung etwas kentnis erfordert aber das bekomt man schon hin mit der zeit.

Viel Spass in "Mein Wunderschöne Land" und falls interesse hast ein Tag mit mir zu fischen dan musst ein paar Km rauf fahren und wir werden auf die Sparus Auratas fischen oder vom Boot aus da verspreche ich dir volle kiste von aller möglichen fische des Atlantiks den ich kenne ja die Skiper vo man sich verlassen kann.

Grüße aus Portugal

FC


----------



## Sargo (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Andi, na Du hast es gut, wünschte ich könnte auch wieder los. Bei mir wird es aber sicher Ende Oktober bis ich los kann. 
Ich würde nicht 10 - 20 Gramm, sondern 5 Gramm empfehlen. Die Methode kommt ja von den Felsen zum Einsatz, also nur sehr geringes Blei wird benötigt (muß klein sein, weil der Fisch
ja das Blei mitfressen muß)

Viel Erfolg, einen schönen Urlaub und bitte nach Rückkehr berichten

Gruß

Jens :q


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Juchuuuu #h

Joah, was soll ich sagen- 8 Tage noch bis zum Einstieg ins Fliegzeug :k

hab´ da gerade mal so´n Geistesblitz gehabt- beim Fischen mit der Chumbadinha-Technik kommt´s doch bestimmt auch auf die Bisserkennung an. Dann taugt doch ´ne Rute mit sensibler Spitze bestimmt mehr als so´n "6-Meter-Besenstiel"?!

Meine Überlegungen gehen dahin, mir einfach meine Heavy-Feeder mit ner fetten Freilaufrolle mitzunehmen. Dann wäre ich doch eigentlich für das Angeln vom Fels (ca. 7-10 m) und das nächtliche Brandungsfischen ganz gut aufgestellt, oder?!
Wie sind denn Eure Meinungen hierzu?!
Bzgl. des Bleisortiments würde ich dann 2g,5g,7g,10g und 15 g mitnehmen- jeweils in Olivenform. Wäre das so richtig oder würdet Ihr anders stückeln/ ne andere Form wählen?!

Als Köder dann optimalerweise Muschelfleisch?! Falls Ihr habt, hätte ich gerne die Adresse bzw. den genauen Ort des Fischhändlers in Portimao #6

Bin für jede Anmerkung bzw. jeden Tipp dankbar!

@ FC: Wo müsste ich denn hinkommen, um mal einen Tag mit Dir fischen zu dürfen?! Meine Freundin und ich wohnen, wie gesagt, in Carvoeiro...

@ Sargo: Ich werde mir Mühe geben mit meinem Bericht- schliesslich lese ich die der anderen ja auch immer gerne #6

GLG


----------



## Filipecardoso (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*



AndyAusMonheim schrieb:


> Juchuuuu #h
> 
> Joah, was soll ich sagen- 8 Tage noch bis zum Einstieg ins Fliegzeug :k
> 
> ...




Andy deine Heavy-Feeder werd bestimt brauchbar in eine oder andere  leichtere situationen aber in der Brandung in unssere küste  grundsäschlich nicht obvoll in der Algarve etwas ruhige ist alls in der  VK drodstem emfehle ich dir sowas...

Power Strike - Barros 
es giebt tausende verschiedene Marken in unssere Markt wie zbs:Vega,Barros,oder Hiro die sind extra für diesen zweck konstruier worden...Als Rolle eine 5 oder 6000 ist genug 
schnur eine gute 0,25 mm Nylon ist meistens genug.
Falls doch nach Setubal (Wunderschöne Stadt)möchtest dann
kontacktiert mich sobald da bist,ab 11.07 ist Neumond und somit sind die Sparus Auratas dran in der nächstem 6 bis sieben Tage also...:vik:
mein kontackt 969628560

Ps:Falls meine fänge sehen willst (auratas)dan schau mal hier hinein http://www.pescadesportiva-pt.net/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=7764

Magst du Bootsfischen??

Grüß aus Portugal


----------



## Sargo (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

na, da zeigst Du uns wieder mal, wer der Meister ist ! 

Wie schwer waren die Doraden, größte so um die 3 kg ? Welchen Köder hattest Du im 
Einsatz ?

Vielen Dank für Info !

Drückst Du am Mi jetzt Deutschland die Daumen ?

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Filipecardoso (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Jens!...

Die Grössten kommen noch|supergri zu zeit sind in meine gegend nur Nordwind seit Wochen und das ist nicht gut für die Auratas
bei Neumond werd der Wind "hofe ich"drehen dan kann ich eventuell ein andere Spot befischen die Auratas bis 7 kg vorveist
ausserdem sind die Köder dafur auch an diesen Tage zu bekomen
die sonst nicht zu kriegen sind.

Weisst du Jens...Portugal ist Dank ein Riesen fehller vom Trainer
ausgeschieden darum ist für mich die WM vorbei...Es soll der Bester gewinen,Deutschland hat mich imponiert wie schon vor Jahren in den die gekämpft haben wie Weltmeister gegen Argentinien,dieses mal haben sie regelrecht blamiert,mal abwarten...

FC


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi @all #h

FC, die Nummer werde ich mir notieren. Falls meine bessere Hälfte Lust hat mitzukommen, werden wir uns in Richtung Setubal aufmachen und Dich vorher kontaktieren. Das Angebot klingt großartig- Dankeschön im Voraus schonmal!!!
Bootsangeln ist ne klasse Sache- wenn ich vorher ne Tablette "Antikotz" einwerfen kann, ist´s sogar was für mich 

Wie gesagt- fahren wir dort hoch, rufen wir auf alle Fälle vorher an und sprechen uns mit Dir ab, ob ein gemeinsames Angeln möglich ist oder nicht!

Fischt man die "Chumbadinha-Technik" eigentlich mit der Pose oder an freier Leine?! Denke eher Pose, oder?! Hakengrößen irgendwas zwischen 4-2/0, je nach Köder und Zielfisch?!
Ich möchte schon hier in Deutschland möglichst viel vorab kaufen und dann mitbringen- so kann ich direkt loslegen :g
Bitte auch nochmal nen kleinen Tipp bzgl. der Bleie #6

Gaaaanz vielen Dank im voraus sagt der Andy


----------



## Sargo (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy Andi,

schau mal Seite 12. Das Bild erklärt genau wie es geht. Man fischt ohne Pose, geht aber nur, wenn man auf einer Klippe steht.

Gruß

Jens |supergri


----------



## Filipecardoso (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Andy

Ich werde an deine stelle lieber hier einkaufen,der sortiment ist um einiges grösse wie in Deutschland und die assessoires sind 
entsprechende,ob Haken oder bleie ist alles schon die fische und Spots entsprechend sortiert und geschäfte giebts mehr wie genug brauchst nur ein bissyen zu surfen "lojas de pesca".

Kein pose mit der "chumbadinha"/kleines blei technik...
Meine montage sieht so aus je nach Spot dikeres oder schwacheres schnur

Hauptschnur/rolle =0.28 mm monofil
Vorfach 1,5 m fluorcarbon=0,25 mm monofil (blutknoten)
Haken je nach köder und ziehlfisch 2 bis 1/0 chinu modele
Bleie immer so klein wie möglich aber so gross wie nötig
Diese technik erfordert wiell koncentration und gutes feeling
ist aber eine der pruduktivsten in felsigen Spots

FC


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Huhuuu #h

danke schonmal für die detaillierteren Tipps- genau das wollte ich wissen :m

Habe gerade bei Germanwings nachgefragt wegen Zusatzgepäck aufgeben bzw. das Rutentransportrohr. 30 (!) Euro wollen die dafür pro Strecke sehen. da kommt amn echt ans grübeln, ob sich die eigenen Klamotten da noch sooo dolle lohnen. Wollte aber nicht schon wieder feststellen, daß die vor Ort gekaufte Rute nicht in den Koffer passt- dann wären ja auch 30 Euro fällig, und das ohne Transportrohr...
Aber naja- eine Spinnrute für Wolfies, die Heavy-Feeder und die 5m Rute für die Angelei vom Fels sollen halt unbedingt mit :g
Hab´ mir jetzt für die Wolfies noch 2 Rapalla X-Rap geholt (10 cm, 1x Makrele und 1x silber mit bisschen gelb ähnlich Salema /Boga), Mefo-Blinker in silber bzw. schwarz/rot sowie von Dreamtackle den "Trickfisch" und ein paar Gufis von PB. Sollte erstmal reichen für den Anfang, alles andere bekomme ich ja auch in Portugal :m

LG


----------



## AndyAusMonheim (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ FC:    Du hast ne PN #h


----------



## Perch (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo zusammen :g
fahre demnächst nach portugal um urlaub zu machen und wollte in der nähe von unserem haus an einem stausee fischen.. es gibt hier ja schon ein thema über das schwarzbarschangeln und ob es erlaubt ist, mal einen oder zwei zum verzehr mitzunehmen..
meine Frage: ist es möglich ohne erfahrung und kenntnis des gewässers erfolgreich zu sein? vom ufer aus mit einer einfachen rute und einfachen ködern? oder muss es schon etwas ausgefallener sein?
würd mich über antworten freuen


----------



## Pescador (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*



Perch schrieb:


> ...und ob es erlaubt ist, mal einen oder zwei zum verzehr mitzunehmen...


Natürlich, wenn Du mt einer gültigen Lizenz fischst darfst Du Deine Barsche doch mitnehmen. Sind übrigens sehr wohlschmeckend.


Perch schrieb:


> meine Frage: ist es möglich ohne erfahrung und kenntnis des gewässers erfolgreich zu sein? vom ufer aus mit einer einfachen rute und einfachen ködern? oder muss es schon etwas ausgefallener sein?
> würd mich über antworten freuen


Nimm ne kleine Einhandspinnrute wie hier beschrieben und marschier damit am Ufer entlang. Z.B. Buchten Untiefen u. Staumauern sind gute Standplätze für Forellenbarsche...


----------



## Perch (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Oh super, danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Was für Schnurstärken empfehlt ihr denn so? reicht eine dünne geflochtene mit nem 0.25er fluorocarbon davor? und sind kescher in portugal pflicht? und braucht man stahlvorfächer??
|kopfkrat


----------



## velometer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Moin Leute, 
werde aller Voraussicht nach die letzten beiden Augustwochen und die erste Septemberwoche die Strände Portugals unsicher machen dürfen!!
Ist vielleicht jemand dort unten anzutreffen?


----------



## Sargo (19. August 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es denn gar nichts mehr zu berichten ?

FC, wie läuft es mit dem Angeln ?

Grüße

Jens :q


----------



## Filipecardoso (26. August 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Mein letzes fang am 22.08...









Es sind Wolfsbarsche und Adllerfische zwieschen 1  und 3 kg

welche haben uns die Haken gebrochen und sind auf ergendwan mal wiederzusehen,das war im Tejo bei Lissabon,die letzten ausfahrten in Atlantik waren auch sehr interessant,eine davon traf ich auf ein Mako die mir alles mitgerrissen hat in der tiefe:q
Angel alt...
Nächstes Montag weisss ich noch nicht genau dn die Mondfasen sind etwas ungunstig aber zum rausfahren und ein gute Mahlzeit am Bord zu speisen nicht zu verahchten hehehe!...


----------



## Sargo (3. September 2010)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC,

wow, sehr schöner Fang  !

Gelernt ist halt gelernt, gell ?

Ich werde versuchen Ende Oktober wieder nach 
Portugal zu kommen (obwohl meine Frau mal was anderes sehen möchte, was ich auch verstehen kann)

Gruß



Jens |supergri


----------



## lindenfisher (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo, 
fahre im Juli drei wochen nach sesimbra. Bräuchte mal bitte Tipps für Angelplätze in und um Sesimbra, Angelgeschäfte (wollte kein/wenig Zeugs mitnehmen, da Familienurlaub), Ausgabestelle für die Lizenz ( Hafenmeisterei?). Da ich eher in den Abendstunden gehen werde, wären nahe Plätze toll. Ist es erlaubt die Außenseite der Hafenmole zu befischen? Wie ist das Preisniveau den Kauf für Angelequipment in Portugal (z.B. Brandungsrute etc pp.) und ganz wichtig ;O) was heißt Angelgeschäft auf Portugiesisch.....
Danke schon im Voraus....
Lindenfisher


----------



## belgischerAngler (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Da hast du aber ein paar Kleinkinder (Adlerfische) mitgenommen....


----------



## Jose (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

und?
ist es illegal?


----------



## belgischerAngler (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Das Problem beim Adlerfisch ist eher, dass seine Bestände stark zurückgehen. Auch wenn das noch regional unterschiedlich spürbar ist. Man sollte den Fischen zumindest die Möglichkeit geben einmal abzulaichen. 

Ob das jetzt legal ist? Als Angler sollte man meiner Meinung nach den nötigen Weitblick mitbringen:

a) die meisten Schonmaße sind unzureichend.
b) wir richten zwar nicht die größten Schäden an den Ressourcen an, aber mit gutem Beispiel voranzugehen hat noch keiner Zunft geschadet.

LG

Niklas


----------



## belgischerAngler (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Wobei ich deine Signatur Jens nur unterstützen kann. Ich bin auch kein radikaler C&Rler und genieße meinen Fang genauso wenn er im Topf schwimmt. Mit bald 7 Mrd. anderen Menschen auf diesem Planeten muss man sich heute leider bei seinen Aktivitäten etwas einschränken.


----------



## Jose (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Das Problem beim Adlerfisch ist eher, dass seine Bestände stark zurückgehen...



ist richtig. richtiger aber ist, dass die ursache des rückgangs ehr bei der gewerblichen fischerei zu suchen ist, bei den tiefgestaffelt abgespannten küsten und den scharrbalken der grundfischerei



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Wobei ich deine Signatur Jens nur unterstützen kann...



ich denk, da hast du dich verguckt, Jens ist sargo und ich bin Jose.


@felipe: tudo bem?


----------



## belgischerAngler (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> b) wir richten zwar nicht die größten Schäden an den Ressourcen an, aber mit gutem Beispiel voranzugehen hat noch keiner Zunft geschadet.




Sicher richten wir nicht die größten Schäden an, wer aber etwas an der Situation verändern möchte (wäre ja in unser aller größtem Interesse), der sollte sich auch tadellos verhalten.

Ich bitte um Verzeihung für den Namensdreher.


----------



## Sargo (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Na hier ist ja gar kein Schwung mehr drin ! 

War wieder mal kurz an der Algarve und hatte kaum Zeit zum Angeln. Etwas zum satt werden fängt man aber immer:

Grüße

Jens alias SARGO


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ist das so in gefleckter Wolfsbarsch? Kenn dn nur vom hörensagen und hab ihn nie gesehen. 
Schade eigentlich das hier kaum noch was los ist, hab immer erne mitgelesen auch wenn ich selbst nichts zu beitragen kann ein sehr schöner Thread gewesen.


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

ist immer noch ein schöner trööt - nur nicht mehr so aktiv...
felipe ist wieder zuhause, ich komm nicht nach hause (sick!), nur sargo hält den trööt noch hoch, vom salema-strand aus (carra zu weit?)

müssen also andere ran, auf in die algarve, fischen, berichten.

ja, ist ein gefleckter, ein Dicentrarchus punctatus
petri zur baila, jens.


----------



## Sargo (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Jose,

ich habe diesmal etwas ganz anderes gemacht. Ich bin nach Porto geflogen und habe mich zunächst durch das Durotal durchgearbeitet und immer weiter südlich. Wow Portugal ist ein tolles Land mit unglaublichen Sehenswürdigkeiten. Zum Schluß hatte ich dann nur noch wenige Tage in Salema.

Wie gesagt, sind keine Riesenfische aber satt wird man (fast)
immer:





Grüße

Jens


----------



## Sargo (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Jose,

wenn man mit Einheimischen spricht, kennen die den Namen Baila
gar nicht. Die sagen immer Aveira. Meinen die das Selbe ?
Hätte mich mal interessiert.

Grüße

Jens :q


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Also für meine Mittelmeerverhältnisse ist das was du da fängst super. In der MedSea werde ich fast nie satt.  Es bessert sich aber dank dieses Forums jeden Urlaub.


----------



## Sargo (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Na ja im Laufe der Zeit kennt man halt sein Gewässer......

@ Jose: Nun ich habe immer die Wahl in 3 Minuten in Salema am
Wasser zu sein, oder eben nach Carra oder an die Maia Praia zu
fahren. Sicher hat man in Carra eine Chance etwas "Richtiges" zu fangen. Wenn ich mich aber in Salema um 4 Uhr morgends aus dem Bett quäle und den Sonnenaufgang alleine am Strand erlebe, ist das kaum zu toppen (mit oder ohne großen Fisch). Ich plane über Weihnachten wieder vor Ort zu sein und dann wieder die 
schönen Roballos zu ärgern (oder sie mich !). Spinning wird aber nicht mein Freund werden, ich habe es sooo oft versucht, bisher immer ohne Erfolg, was mich wundert, denn alle fangen ja gut mit den Wobblern. natürlich schalte ich beim Spinnen eine fluorcarbon vor, habe die Richtigen Wobbler (dank Felipe). 

Grüße, laß hier mal wieder von Dir hören.....

Wann bist Du denn mal wieder in Portugal ? Wie geht nicht ?

Grüße (auch an Felipe, hoffe er schaut auch wieder mal rein.


Jens :q


----------



## jimjones (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Moin zusammen,
hatte mich heute extra angemeldet,weil ich im September auch so einen gefangen habe (Nordwest-Küste Algarve); "gefleckter Wolfsbarsch". Wollte das Bild eben reinstellen mit der Bitte um Identifikation. 

Ansonsten eventuell sieht man sich mal auf den Felsen. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Sargo (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Rainer,

also ich bin von 25.12. - 05.01. wieder vor Ort !!

@ Jose: Tip für Carra sehr willkommen. Denkst Du auf dem
Felsen mit Blick auf die Sanddünen ? Mit Schwimmer oder Cochumba (also ganz kleines Blei direkt am Köder ? Bon für jeden Tip dankbar. Es wäre wieder mal an der Zeit etwas Größeres zu fangen.

Grüße

Jens :m


----------



## Sargo (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Also hier ?


----------



## Sargo (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

oder lieber hier ?


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Na ja im Laufe der Zeit kennt man halt sein Gewässer......
> 
> @ Jose: Nun ich habe immer die Wahl in 3 Minuten in Salema am
> Wasser zu sein, oder eben nach Carra oder an die Maia Praia zu
> ...



carra ist arbeit, der strand in salema frühmorgens schön und leicht.



Sargo schrieb:


> Wann bist Du denn mal wieder in Portugal ? Wie geht nicht ?



falta do dinheiro :c



Sargo schrieb:


> @ Jose: Tip für Carra sehr willkommen. Denkst Du auf dem
> Felsen mit Blick auf die Sanddünen ? Mit Schwimmer oder Cochumba (also ganz kleines Blei direkt am Köder?...
> 
> *Es wäre wieder mal an der Zeit etwas Größeres zu fangen.*



huh, ist so lange her...

mein hauptplatz war hier (auf das icon 'satellit' klicken, um die karte zu sehen, google hat da manchmal ein problem)

entweder von oben herab oder rüberklettern auf den felsen, dort in der mitte oder auf der spitze.

auf grund (halbe sardine) oder boia, wenn die sargos da sind auf der spitze mit deiner cochumba.


einfacher ist es hier, vom balcao, brauchst aber eigentlich immer einen korb.

die mündung von carra ist, soweit ich weiß, verbotszone.


mein liebster platz aber ist/war der hier
grund, halbe sardine, robalo und aranha (petermännchen)
ich glaube aber, dass das nicht so deine art ist.


----------



## Sternensegler (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Wie witzig, war vor ca. 3 Wochen genau an der von dir aufgezeigten Stelle glaube ich.  (war übrigens nach 5 Minten patschnass, nachdem sich eine Welle am Felsen vor mir gebrochen hat...)

Hab' nur auf Grund mit Wurm geangelt und ein paar kleine Doradenähnliche Fische gefangen. Bin aber auch nicht so der Experte was das Meeresangeln betrifft.

Wusste auch nicht, dass die Mündung Verbotszone ist, woher kriegt man solche Infos? Stimmt es eigentlich, dass Mittwochs und an Feiertagen Angelverbot herrscht?


----------



## Sargo (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Sternensegler,

als Feiertag ist mir nicht bekannt aber Mittwoch stimmt !!!! Ich würde mich auch daran halten, es geht wohl um eine Strafe von € 500.

Grüße


Jens


----------



## Lorenz (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Kollegen

Küstenspinnfischen in P im Dez/Jan tät mich reizen,aber die Beschränkungen sind ja mal ein schlechter Witz, wenn das denn alles so stimmt!?? #d|gr:


Ist die Seite aktuell/korrekt?   http://www.angeln-in-portugal.de/lizenzen.html 
Mittwochs und Feiertags Angelverbot, Angelverbot an Flußmündungen,Yacht-/Fischereihäfen,Kais,Docks,Zufluss- und Zufahrtskanäle sowie schmalen Kanälen in Häfen etc. ...usw. usf. ...ist das wirklich korrekt? |kopfkrat


----------



## jimjones (1. November 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ja, ich denke die Infos sind korrekt, genauso haben mir das meine portugiesischen Kumpels auch geschildert.
Allerdings gibt's da unten jede Menge Spots, wo du sicherlich nicht kontrolliert wirst, weil es einfach zu mühselig ist hinzukommen.


----------



## Sargo (5. November 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

War bei schönem Wellengang an der Praia Castelejo (Westküste)




















Auch darum liebe ich Portugal:






Abendstimmung in Salema:











Beim Abflug von Faro:







Grüße


Jens


----------



## Filipecar (10. November 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Leute#h
Jose,'  Jens, Allerseits-...

Leute die Beschränkungen gelten nur in der Vicentinische Küste

wass Mittwochs und Feiertage angeht das andere (tolle ideen)#q alt in ganzen Land,manchen mag es recht sein andere um so wenige,bin selber damit betrofen und muss damit leben aber wer Portugal kennt weiss ja das Angeln Spots genugend vohranden sind und genugend Fische.

FC


----------



## Jose (10. November 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ola pescador, estás bem?
jà ha muito temp que fostes aqui...
fico com saudade de ti - e do portugal

um dia, talvez, talvez...

Jose


----------



## Filipecar (11. November 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Jose'...

Menschlich gesehen werde shon eine schöne sache dich hier in Portugal zu trefen und dich an bestimte Spots (nahe Setubal) zu führen um ein paar schöne Auratas zu fangen (Sommer) sehe
http://www.pescadesportiva-pt.net/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=8176
Topico=tread "Linda Dourada"
Dinheiro nao e' sempre o mais importante na vida.

FC


----------



## Sargo (24. November 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC, wie schön, daß Du hier auch mal wieder reinschaust !

Ich bin ab dem 25.12. wieder in Portugal

Dir einstweilen alles Gute !!


Jens|supergri


----------



## Sargo (29. November 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich weiß, ich hatte schon mal gefragt ..... Weiß leider immer noch nicht wie ich einen kleinen Taschenkrebs richtig an den Haken bringe. Bite um Hilfe

Jens


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. November 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hab mal ein Video von so einem spanischen Atlantikexperten gesehen, wo er einen Krebs befestigt. 

Hier der Mann mit dem Krebs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etw_kuIMTBc


----------



## Sternensegler (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich wohne ja mittlerweile an der Algarve. Lohnt es sich denn sein Glück mal bei Santa Clara, Bravura und Co. zu versuchen? Gibt's in odelouca schon Fische? 
Für mich ist es bis zur Westküste, Südküste, Bravura und Santa Clara in etwa die gleiche Strecke, wohne hier sehr zentral.
Habe allerdings wenig Ahnung vom Angeln am Meer und dementsprechend wenig Erfolg. Mal ein, zwei kleine Doraden oder so, mehr ist meistens nicht drin...
Habe allerdings auch nur sehr altes Equipment und mache alles so'n bisschen nach Gefühl ohne große Ahnung von der Materie. |uhoh:
Am See kenn ich mich besser aus, daher die Frage ob man da noch was fangen kann?

Gruß,
Sternensegler


----------



## Sargo (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo FC !!!! Fliege morgen an die Algarve. Hast Du aktuelle Tips zum Winterangeln ?? Welche Köder auf Grund ??  DANKE    Jens


----------



## Jose (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> ... aktuelle Tips zum Winterangeln ?? ...



zieh dich warm an!

echt: musst du wirklich noch noch fragen?


----------



## Sargo (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> zieh dich warm an!
> 
> echt: musst du wirklich noch noch fragen?



Nö, eigentlich nicht, aber die sargos mögen mal dies, mal das !!!!

Der FC, weiß das schon


Grüße

Jens


----------



## Filipecar (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Jens|wavey:

Schade erst ietz habe reingeschaut und deine frage  gelesen!...Aber falls du ein portatil hast...

In Winter (Surfcasting)sind Messermuschel neben 
Casulo,Gansso Nacional und neuerdings Meereskartofelln=batata do Mar und nicht vergessen die sardine top köder.
Und da wir von Sargus reden...





FC


----------



## Jose (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Feliz Natal e feliz ano novo, felipe 


(talvez este ano...)


----------



## Filipecar (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Algarve update*

Tambem para ti Jose' um Feliz Natal e um Bom Ano Novo:vik:

Setubal ist ein Wunderschöne Fischerstadt mit viele optionen

lass es mich voher wissen falls es kllapt.

FC


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Tag zusammen!


Ich werd im Sommer in die Algarve fahren und wollt mal kurz fragen, mit was man da beim Spinnen rechnen kann und was für Gerät man braucht.
Bisher hab ich im Urlaub nur im Norden ernsthaft geangelt (meist Norwegen und Ostsee... Lachs und Mefo) und im Süden im besten Fall mal irgendwas fischiges an der Pose in kleinen Buchten versucht...

Hab mit meiner Freundin zwar noch nicht ganz ausdiskutiert ob ich ne angel mitnehmen darf, aber vielleicht schaff ich das noch  Denke mal das Argument, dass sie dann in Ruhe in der Sonne brutzeln kann und vielleicht sogar was zum Abendessen bei rumkommt sollte funktionieren 

Ich geh mal von 20-50 oder 30-60g WG aus mit verschiedenen Blinkern/Wobblern? Dazu ne 3000er Rolle mit 25er Stroft?
Steckrutentransport im Flieger ist eher schwer denk ich mal, also werd ich mir wohl ne Tele kaufen müssen die hoffentlich den Flieger überlebt?!^^

Freue mich auf Antworten


----------



## zander23 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi,
ich fahre dieses Jahr auch wieder an die Westküste "Costa Vincentina", bei Zambujeira wenn das jemanden was sagt. Mit Spinnfischen bin ich bis auf einen kleinen Wolfsbarsch nicht wirklich erfolgreich gewesen. 
Ich war aber eher hobbymässig unterwegs mit Familie (Strandurlaub). Habe hauptsächlich mit silbernen Wobblern und Meerforellenködern geangelt.
Die Einheimischen benutzen eher einfache Grundmontagen, 50-80 g Blei, Sardine, Krebs, als Köder um auf Sargo zu gehen. Das werde ich dieses Jahr auch testen.

@Salmoniden-Fan
Die Ausrüstung ist für das Spinnen schon o.k. Ich schmeiss notgedrungen auch Teleruten in den Koffer.
Hier gibts recht viel Infos 
http://oceanusatlanticus.blogspot.com/

Paar Fotos von mir, - oh ich bekomme Sehnsucht.


----------



## Sternensegler (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

So Achiga-Schonzeit ist wohl vorbei.
Habe heute meine ersten beiden Forellenbarsche überlistet bei Bravura vom Ufer aus, mit einem kleinen Blinker im Forellendesign (dabei gibt's die hier gar nicht, ne?  ).
Wollte dort eigentlich auf Karpfen angeln, aber Ansitzangeln ist irgendwie nicht so mein Ding. Außerdem ist mein Schwimmbrot nicht geschwommen. |motz: 
Will eh lieber was zu tun haben.
Da hatte übrigens auch einer von der Staumauer runter gefischt, sah aus als ob der dort Jiggen würde - hab' aber nicht gesehen ob er was gefangen hat...
So wirklich Spaß gemacht haben die Achigas selbst an meiner kleinen Spinnrute aber nicht...da hab' ich mit deutlich kleineren Flussbarschen schon mehr gekämpft. 

Egal, die Tage gibt's bei mir also zum ersten Mal:









Werde mir deshalb auch endlich eine Spinnrute für's Meer zulegen und es vielleicht mal von der Mole in Portimao oder beim Leuchtturm von Ferragudo versuchen um endlich mal bisschen Meer-Erfahrung zu sammeln. Vielleicht ist ja im Sommer auch mal wieder jemand da, dann kann man ja mal zusammen gehen.


----------



## Gohann (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Die Ecke um den Leuchtturm bei Feragudo kann ich dir eigentlich empfehlen. Ich habe dort oft während meinen Urlauben an der Algarve gefischt. Ich habe wohl meistens mit Tintenfischstreifen an einer Posenmontage gefischt. Fänge waren Horhecht, Makrele und ab und zu Wolfsbarsch. Wenn Du die Fischerei etwas intensiver betreibst als ich wird sich bestimmt der eine oder andere größere Fisch dazu gesellen. Weitere Erfolgreiche Stellen waren Algar Seco bei Cavoeiro und ein Felsenrundgang in der Nähe des Stadtstrandes von Albufeira. Einfach durch den Torbogen von der Altstadt auf den Strand gehen und dann rechts auf die Felsen zu gehen. Ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen. Albufeira ist natürlich nichts für die Hochsaison, da findet man ja nicht einmal einen Parkplatz.|uhoh:

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## snow (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi!
Ich fahre in 2 Wochen nach Portugal an die Algarve ganz im Südwesten,also an den letzten Zipfel  . Werde meine Angel natürlich mitnehmen. Was kann man dort Anfang Juni so fangen? Welche Köder? Kann mir jmd n paar Tips geben?

MfG


----------



## Sternensegler (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*



Gohann schrieb:


> Die Ecke um den Leuchtturm bei Feragudo kann ich dir eigentlich empfehlen. Ich habe dort oft während meinen Urlauben an der Algarve gefischt. Ich habe wohl meistens mit Tintenfischstreifen an einer Posenmontage gefischt. Fänge waren Horhecht, Makrele und ab und zu Wolfsbarsch. Wenn Du die Fischerei etwas intensiver betreibst als ich wird sich bestimmt der eine oder andere größere Fisch dazu gesellen. Weitere Erfolgreiche Stellen waren Algar Seco bei Cavoeiro und ein Felsenrundgang in der Nähe des Stadtstrandes von Albufeira. Einfach durch den Torbogen von der Altstadt auf den Strand gehen und dann rechts auf die Felsen zu gehen. Ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen. Albufeira ist natürlich nichts für die Hochsaison, da findet man ja nicht einmal einen Parkplatz.|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h



Hast du Richtung Fluss oder in die andere Richtung, quasi Carvoeiro gefischt? Und hast du es mal mit Spinnfischen dort versucht oder nur Naturköder?
Carvoeiro werde ich auch mal die Strände antesten, soll ja auch super dort sein. Bis Albufeira ist mir dann doch zu weit, wenn ich so viel anderen Strand vor der Haustüre habe, noch dazu mit der Maut auf der A22 jetzt. :r


----------



## Gohann (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich habe ausscliesslich mit NK probiert, da leicht im Supermarkt zu beschaffen. Entweder Tintenfisch oder Garnelen. Bauchstreifen von frisch gefangenen Fischen gingen auch! War meist August oder Anfang September dort. Die Fische bissen in beide Richtungen so gut, das ich die zweite Rute  meistens draussen ließ.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Sternensegler (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*



Gohann schrieb:


> Ich habe ausscliesslich mit NK probiert, da leicht im Supermarkt zu beschaffen. Entweder Tintenfisch oder Garnelen. Bauchstreifen von frisch gefangenen Fischen gingen auch! War meist August oder Anfang September dort. Die Fische bissen in beide Richtungen so gut, das ich die zweite Rute  meistens draussen ließ.
> 
> Gruß Gohann#h




Danke für die Tipps. #h
Ich war gestern nochmal ein paar Stunden am Bravura Blinkern aber hatte dieses Mal nur winzige Schwarzbarsche. Wollte eigentlich endlich mal ein wenig mit Wobblern angeln, aber irgendwie liefen die nicht so wie ich wollte (oder konnte...).
Kennt vielleicht jemand einen guten Angelladen in Portimao? Bei Decathlon gibt's irgendwie auch bloß Chinakram, außerdem wollte ich mir mal ein paar Popper für die Schwazbarsche besorgen, aber da gibt's fast nur Meeresköder...


----------



## Filipecar (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Leute waman schon an der Quelle ist dan versuchtes mal auf Doraden/Sparus aurata...
Lange vorfächer (2-3 m)und lebende taschenkrebse alls köder
das wäre mal ein Urlaubs troffe und eigentlich gar nicht so schwer zu fangen.

FC


----------



## Sargo (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Muss mal etwas motzen. Hier fragen so viele nach Tips, nur nach Rückkehr aus Portugal hört man dann meist nix mehr, wie es gefallen hat, ob etwas gefangen wurde etc. Grüße   Jens


----------



## scorp10n77 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich motz mal für dich mit, find ich nämlich auch *******! ÜBerlegt euch mal ihr habt bevor ihr gefragt habt wahrscheinlich auch nach Tipps gesucht im Forum, was bringen euch aber Tipps die dann nicht bestätigt oder wiederlegt werden?! Der FANGBERICHT ZÄHLT! Denn nur wer fängt hat Recht!


----------



## Jose (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

ich motz mit :m

und an der stelle noch mal einen herzlichen dank an felipe und sargo, 
ohne die es diesen trööt so toll nicht gäbe.

also 'arsch hu' und "rückkehrer"-berichte schreiben.


----------



## Filipecar (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Und falls Jemand sich für solche fische interessiert..







Am 25.06 ging er mir am Haken 

Mein Kumpell Helder...





Bootsfischen

Technic =Laufblei (60 bis 80 gr)

Schnur 0,50 mm UC 4 Tubertini

Haken 2 x 5/0 in Tandem

Köder Sardine

FC


----------



## Filipecar (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Die hab ich in Mai Gefangen...






FC


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Dentex ohne Streifen? Auf jeden Falle tolle Fische und sicher kulinarisches Feuerwerk!


----------



## ralle (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Petri Heil -- feine Fische !!


----------



## Filipecar (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Dentex ohne Streifen? Auf jeden Falle tolle Fische und sicher kulinarisches Feuerwerk!



Ist kein Dentex,es sind Pargus pagrus,es giebt in unssere Gewässer verschiedene Rotmeerbrassen arten
Pargo Mitra,Pargo Dourado,Pargo Capatao ou Bandeira,Pargo
Dentex,Pargo Dentao,Pargo Semea,Pargo Legitimo und viele andere...
Man kan sie fangem mit verschiedene techniken...

Pilken
Trolling
Grund-vertical
Grund mit laufblei und feederrute
Pose
Gummi

Mein lieblingstechnik ist di laufblei mit lange leichte rute

"Kulinarisches Feuerwerk" auf jeden fall|supergri

FC








Dourado,PargoCapatao,Dentex,Dentao,Semea,e legitimo


----------



## OnTheMove (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Petri zu den schönen Pargos


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich hab sie sogar alle auf meinem Computer, die gesamte Pagrusfamily und habs trotzdem nicht geschnallt. Das sind aber auch Oschis...will auch!


----------



## Smallgame (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

@ Filipecar
Was brachten die Exemplare so auf die Waage?
Und wo gefangen? (Schätze mal auf mind. 50 Meter, felsiger Boden auf einem Riff bzw. Unterwasserberg?)


----------



## Filipecar (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Smallgame

Es sind Fische zwiechen 3,5 kg und 5 kg allerdings werden regelmässig fische von 9 und mehr kg/s gefangen diese art
von Capatao ou Bandeira werden natürlich dopellt so schwer 
so wie diesen ...




Disen würden bei vertical jigging gefangen.
Meine würden in der Alentejanische Küste gefangen bei etwa 95 m tiefe
Allerdings werden diesen in Somer zwieschen 5 und 35 m auch gefangen

Beim jiggen werden sie bei driften uber den riff gefangen,beim naturköder werden sie angellokt mit viele kg/s sardinen etwa
150 m vom riff...mit Feederrute ein fantastsches erlebnis.

FC


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Jetzt komm ich ausm Staunen nicht mehr raus, nice Fischlis. Und der Weißhaarige ist ganz schön durchn Wind


----------



## Smallgame (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ja sauber das ist so ziemlich das beste was man überhaupt an der Angel haben kann. 
In meinem Angelgebiet zieht das Vertical Jigging nicht so. Ich kenne keinen der damit erfolg hatte. (was natürlich nicht bedeutet das es nicht funktionieren könnte)
Ich werde es diesen Sommer wieder mit lebendköder und driften über den Riff versuchen.
Allerdings mache ich mir sorgen über meine Rute ich denke da wird etwas in der Shimano Fireblood qualität erforderlich sein.


----------



## Filipecar (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Smallgame

Wo ist dein Angelgebiet???

Brauchst auch nicht unbedingt ein so teueren rute wie die Fireblood,es giebt so viele gunstigere Update ruten auf den Markt, oder JIgging ruten um die 70€ gerade Heute hatte ich ein wunderschöne rute (jigging)in der Hand,ein Hiro ligging (glaube so isses)für 74€ und eine Daiwa auch Jigging für etwa 30 € und die reichen vollkomen.

Falls in Sommer in Portugal bist meldete dich bei mir,ich arrangiere ein paar ausfahrten die du nie vergessen werdst.

FC


----------



## Filipecar (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Smallgame

Hier ein par gute ruten...
http://www.lojatudopesca.com/index.php?c=22_72

FC


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

smallgame ist Vollblutkroate, bisschen weit bis Protugal oder? Aber die gibts doch in Kroatien auch!


----------



## Smallgame (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Filipe
Danke schön für das verlockende Angebot. 
Ja scorpion hat recht ich angle in Kroatien. Dort steht auch
mein kleines Fischerbötchen und ich komme schon auf meine ausfahrten.
Auch wenn ich dort mit Familie die alten Fischereimethoden, Netze werfen, Langleinen und vieles mehr praktiziere, ist die fischerei mit Rute oder Handleine meine eigentliche Leidenschaft.
Doch eines muss dir der Neid schon lassen solche Apparate wie du sie hier vorstellst habe ich in der größe weder mit Netz noch Langleinen am Haken gehabt.
Ich rede von den Pagrus Pagrus den Dentex Stinknormalus und den Dentex Gibbosus. Diese Fische sind auch kulinarisch kaum zu Toppen.
Respekt nach Portugal


----------



## Gohann (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*



Filipecar schrieb:


> @Smallgame
> 
> Es sind Fische zwiechen 3,5 kg und 5 kg allerdings werden regelmässig fische von 9 und mehr kg/s gefangen diese art
> von Capatao ou Bandeira werden natürlich dopellt so schwer
> ...



Wow, was für tolle Fische!#6 Da wundert man sich warum "Angler" im Urlaub immer wieder auf Tunfisch oder Marlintouren fahren, die meist nicht viel bringen!

Würde wohl gerne wissen, von welchem Hafen an der Algarve, gerne auch von der Westküste aus man Touren auf solche Fischarten unternehmen kann!

Bin schon von Cavoeirro bis fast nach Aljezur hochgefahren um vernünftig vom Strand aus fischen zu können. Habe dabei tolle Wolfsbarsche aus der Brandung gesehen. Nur leider noch nicht selbst gefangen.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Filipecar (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Smallgame

So isses,die sind kulinarisch kaum zu topen und ebenfalls an der Angel.

Grüsse

FC


----------



## Filipecar (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Gohann

Es ist nicht leicht solche ausfahrten beizutreten ausser in Lissabon/cascais oder Ericeira und manche sind meistens in voraus ausgebucht,manche das ganze Jahr,ich habe eine lösung gefunden und habe eine der besten Bote in der richtige (beste)
region in voraus gebucht,das heisst immer wen das richtige Wetter und condicionen auftreten das boot steht mir zu verfügung,ich habe eine liste von Angler die diesen angelei nur so lieben und damit immer sorglos den wen eine nicht kann sind 10 andere die nur so darauf warten.

Die beste zeit ist regions abhängig und das fängt in Märtz an der
AK bis Dezember (Reef ist in diesen zeit angel tabu) und ab September  in der region um Lissabon.
An der Algarve sind meistens nur skrupuloser Skiper/s die nur das Geld sehen und diesen fischerei kaum betreiben,und wen dan Privat.
Hier mein kontact ( filipec979@gmail.com) falls nach sonnigen Portugal kommst teile/s mir in voraus und ich sorge dafür das du deine Dentex fängst
FC


----------



## Marco74 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, könnte ich meine Frau überreden, noch einmal einen Urlaub in Portugal zu planen. Von den Fischen muss ich ja nichts erzählen ;-)


----------



## Filipecar (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, könnte ich meine Frau überreden, noch einmal einen Urlaub in Portugal zu planen. Von den Fischen muss ich ja nichts erzählen ;-)


 bis 5 perssonen (mit mir 6) kann ich ein paar ausfahrten garantieren,hier noch eine gemeinsame foto von ein boot die ins gleiche Gewässer operiert...




In Märtz sind fänge von 50 fische (pro 6 angler) keine seltenheit.

FC


----------



## Gohann (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*



Filipecar schrieb:


> @Gohann
> 
> Es ist nicht leicht solche ausfahrten beizutreten ausser in Lissabon/cascais oder Ericeira und manche sind meistens in voraus ausgebucht,manche das ganze Jahr,ich habe eine lösung gefunden und habe eine der besten Bote in der richtige (beste)
> region in voraus gebucht,das heisst immer wen das richtige Wetter und condicionen auftreten das boot steht mir zu verfügung,ich habe eine liste von Angler die diesen angelei nur so lieben und damit immer sorglos den wen eine nicht kann sind 10 andere die nur so darauf warten.
> ...



Hallo FC, wenn ich mich das nächste Mal Richtung Portugal auf den Weg mache, dann melde ich mich bei dir#6. Vielen Dank für die Mailadresse.

War 2001 das letzte Mal an der Algarve. Wird langsam mal wieder Zeit! Habe an diversen Ecken vom Ufer aus gefischt. War mehrfach mit Charterbooten raus. Die erste Charteboottour von Villamoura war eine Haitour. Ich habe den einzigen Blauhai der Tour gefangen, an 80 lbs Gerät.

Wenn ich damals gewusst hätte, das man ausserdem noch Goldmakrelen und diverse andere gute Speisefische dort erbeuten konnte, hätte ich mein Uferangelgerät mitgenommen. Aber leider waren die Infos recht dünn.

Ich habe ausserdem Traumstrände angefahren, die wahrscheinlich der Durchschnittsturist nie sehen wird. Mensch war das eine schöne Zeit!

Es wird wirklich Zeit noch einmal nach Portugal aufzubrechen.

Wahrscheinlich wird die Westküste schon genau so  besiedelt sein, wie damals die Algarveküste. Ich weiss da eine Zufahrt zu einem meiner Traumstrände 2001 schon Teerbelag und Straßenlaternen hatte. Als ich 5 Jahre vorher dort war, war da ein Hinweisschild aus Pappe, und die Piste bis ans Meer war eine Sandpiste.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## stani. (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo zusammen,
fahre im August nach Portugal in die Algarve in die Nähe von Monchique. War schon 2 Mal Nähe Aljezur, habe aber bis jetzt keinen Angelladen dort gesehen. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, wo es einen Laden gibt für Köder etc?


----------



## Pescador (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*



stani. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> fahre im August nach Portugal in die Algarve in die Nähe von Monchique. War schon 2 Mal Nähe Aljezur, habe aber bis jetzt keinen Angelladen dort gesehen. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, wo es einen Laden gibt für Köder etc?



Hi stani,
wenn Du dafür schon bis nach Aljezur gefahren bist, fahre einige Kilometer weiter nach Norden. Dort ist das Fischerdorf _Azenha do mar_ und auch ein gut sortierter Gerätehändler "Azipesca". Eine gute Gegend auch zum Fischen in der Brandung oder in den Klippen...


----------



## stani. (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Danke schonmal Spinner für die schnelle Antwort. 
Ich wohnte in der Nähe von Aljezur, deswegen bin ich immer über den Ort ans Meer gefahren. Bin nicht aus dem Grund für einen Angelladen dort hingefahren, wäre halt nur praktisch wenn da einer ist. Aber der Tipp ist schonmal sehr gut. 
Wollte aber eher an die Stauseen fahren "Santa Clara oder da Bravura", dann wäre das für mich schon ein ziemlicher Umweg. Kennst du da vielleicht einen in näherer Umgebung von Monchique?


----------



## Pescador (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*



stani. schrieb:


> ...Wollte aber eher an die Stauseen fahren "Santa Clara oder da Bravura", dann wäre das für mich schon ein ziemlicher Umweg. Kennst du da vielleicht einen in näherer Umgebung von Monchique?


 Schau doch einfach mal auf meine HP (Signatur). Dort gibt es möglicherweise Gewässertipps die Dich interessieren könnten...


----------



## Gohann (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*



stani. schrieb:


> Danke schonmal Spinner für die schnelle Antwort.
> Ich wohnte in der Nähe von Aljezur, deswegen bin ich immer über den Ort ans Meer gefahren. Bin nicht aus dem Grund für einen Angelladen dort hingefahren, wäre halt nur praktisch wenn da einer ist. Aber der Tipp ist schonmal sehr gut.
> Wollte aber eher an die Stauseen fahren "Santa Clara oder da Bravura", dann wäre das für mich schon ein ziemlicher Umweg. Kennst du da vielleicht einen in näherer Umgebung von Monchique?



In Portimao oder Lagos wirst Du bestimmt fündig! Ausserdem lohnt es sich immer mal in ein Eisenwarengeschäft zu schaun. Dort habe ich schon mal die komplette Rapala Kollektion hängen sehen.

Das war in der Nähe des Fischereihafens.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## stani. (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Danke Gohann.
Spinner deine Seite kenne ich schon, war die letzte Woche ungefähr jeden Tag drauf, um mir die aktuellen Themen und Gewässertipps durchzulesen  echt super Homepage! Zum Barragem de Bravura werde ich es nicht weit haben, aber auch zu deinem Hausgewässer werde ich mal einen Ausflug machen. 
Hast du vielleicht ein Paar Tipps von wo man besten an den See anfährt oder wo gute Angelstellen sind. Hatte vor auf Karpfen zu gehen, aber natürlich auch auf Forellenbarsch und Hecht. 
Wo kriege ich denn dort zum Beispiel Tauwürmer oder Maden oder sonstige lebende Köder die in Portugal verwendet werden? Vielleicht hast du ja noch einen speziellen Tipp worauf die Karpfen dort gut beißen. 
Danke, Gruß stani


----------



## Pescador (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi stani,
wie man am besten an den Stausee Santa Clara ranfährt? Puh, wenn man ortsfremd ist wird`s etwas schwierig.
Es ist auch ein großer Unterschied ob man vom Ufer aus fischen wird oder ein Boot zur Verfügung hat.
Ohne Boot und ohne Allradfahrzeug empfehle ich für den Anfang z.B. von _Santa Clara a Velha_ aus im Bereich der Staumauer loszumaschieren.
Dort gibt es Pfade entlang des Ufers und immer wieder kleine flache Buchten in denen man es gut auf Forellenbarsche und auf Karpfen versuchen kann.
Karpfen lassen sich ganz unkompliziert mit Mais fangen. Unbedingt anfüttern und Aromawolken erzeugen.
Auf Forellenbarsche mit Wobblern u. Spinnern, oder wie viele Einheimische mit kleinen Köderfischen (die man allerdings erst fangen muss...).
Tauwürmer oder Maden sind eher unüblich und soweit ich weiß in Angelgeschäften nicht erhältlich. Da heist es, Insekten (z.B. Grillen) selber suchen und fangen.


----------



## Filipecar (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Maden sind in angelgeschäfte erhältlich, nicht in jeden geschäft aber in ziemlich viele und zwar liter weise.
http://www.fppd.pt/Default.aspx?p=96&l=1
Diesen und tausend andere angler in Portugal fischen damit.
Es giebt auch firmen die es nach hause bringen in vorbestellung
anssonsten in Google suchen es sind uber 532.000 interessante tips in Portugal.
Mit Grillen ficht kein Portugiese die ich kenne, der werde gesteinigt falls erwicht:q
Vielle Portugiese kennen es noch aus der Kindheit...Grillen in Käfig (mänchen)es sind sogar noch Heute in manche gegend
kleine Grillkäffige zu verkaufen,kinder liebens halt.
Also wen Jemand Maden sucht in Portugal dan fragen nach 
"asticot"

FC


----------



## Pescador (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Danke Filipe, nun habe ich auch noch etwas dazu gelernt...


----------



## stani. (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Danke für eure Antworten. Jetzt weiß ich auf jeden Fall schonmal was ich holen kann, aber ob es jetzt ein Angelschäft Nähe Monchique oder Richtung der Stauseen gibt kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## Filipecar (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*



Der Spinner schrieb:


> Danke Filipe, nun habe ich auch noch etwas dazu gelernt...



Ich habe über 30 Jahren in Deutschland gelebt,habe den Deutschen sehr viel zu verdanken,wan ich helfen kann ist mir ein vergnügen.

FC


----------



## Filipecar (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Das ist für die Natur liebaber...
Ein SEE in Nort Portugal...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





FC


----------



## Bremer26 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

hammerbild

obrigado!


----------



## Sternensegler (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*



stani. schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten. Jetzt weiß ich auf jeden Fall schonmal was ich holen kann, aber ob es jetzt ein Angelschäft Nähe Monchique oder Richtung der Stauseen gibt kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?



Ich hab' länger da gewohnt, oben uff'm Berg gibt's nix. Es gibt in Lagos einen kleinen Laden, aber an der Südküste sind die meisten auf Meeresköder ausgerichtet. Falls du trotzdem mal schauen willst, ist in der Straße hinter dem Busbahnhof. 
In Portimao sollte es wohl mal einen gegeben haben, alle die ich gefunden habe, waren out of business und ich bin richtig bis in's Ghetto hinten reingelaufen.
Einen winzigen gibt es, wenn du gegenüber der Polizeistation von McDonalds kommend rechts abbiegst und immer der Straße folgst. Kommst dann an einer Schule vorbei und danach zu einem Kreisverkehr und da siehst du den Laden schon. Der hat aber auch fast nur Meeresaustattung und halt ein paar Naturköder (die gibt's auch bei Decathlon oder in Lagos an der Marina).
Was ich empfehlen kann ist der hier in Carvoeiro:
http://www.lojatudopesca.com/
Die haben zumindest auch einiges an Spinnködern, Wobblern für's Süßwasser im Sortiment. Selbst Drop-Shot Gummies, Offsethaken und solche Späße. Zwar nicht vergleichbar mit deutschen Angelläden, aber man muss ja nehmen was man kriegen kann.

Außerdem glaube ich, dass es in Sao Teotonio einen Laden mit noch besserem Sortiment gab, da weiß ich aber nicht mehr genau wo. Aber wenn du zum Santa Clara kommst, könntest du ja da durchfahren. Für den Bravura würde sich's nicht lohnen der Weg.
Fragst du dort einfach die Portugiesen nach "Loja de pesca" (Loscha de peschka), die wissen das dann schon.

Petri Heil. Karpfen solltest du wohl einige überlisten können, bei dem Bestand, den sie sowohl in Bravura als auch Santa Clara haben. War vor 10 Tagen das letzte Mal bei Santa Clara (da gibt's sogar 'nen Puff, wie ich des nachts sehen konnte |bigeyes ) und da schwimmen dir die Dinger massig vor den Füßen rum.
Die Achigas dagegen haben's mir schwer gemacht, war aber nur vom Ufer aus los.

Naja viel Spaß auf jeden Fall.

Edit: Wenn du keinen Jeep hast, würde ich am Santa Clara das Auto an der Staumauer abstellen und laufen. Bin die Straße drum rum letztens trotzdem gefahren, geht zwar, macht sich aber nicht gut für die Stoßdämpfer. 
Bei Regen geht sowieso gar nix, sollte klar sein.


----------



## stani. (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Wow, super sternensegler. Ich danke dir für deine Hilfe, damit kann ich auf jeden Fall etwas anfangen. Ich denke ich werde dann mal den Abstecher nach Carvoeiro machen. 
Ja ich hoffe ich werde mit den Achigas mehr Glück haben, werde auch nur vom Ufer angeln - mal sehen. Schmecken halt besser als Karpfen  
Also ich werde berichten und danke nochmal.


----------



## Filipecar (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

n Portimao sollte es wohl mal einen gegeben haben, alle die ich gefunden  habe, waren out of business und ich bin richtig bis in's Ghetto hinten  reingelaufen.

@Sternensegel

Portimao hat mit  frühen Venedig oder Warschau nicht zu tun.

"Zwar nicht vergleichbar mit deutschen Angelläden, aber man muss ja nehmen was man kriegen kann".

Kennst dich ein bissien wenig aus mit portugiesische Angelgeschäfte ne.

In Portimao giebtes jeder menge Angelgeschäfte,und sonst schau mal, was für geschäfte online giebt,egal was für ne artikel man braucht,in Portugal kriegst du halles was dafür bestimt ist und darüber hinaus,brauchst nur zu suchen oder fragen,logisch es giebt Grösse,und kleine geschäfte,auch in Portugal.
Sud Portugal zugegeben,ist arm was angelartikel angeht haber komme mal hier nach Setubal,Peniche oder Lissaboner gegend
werdst staunen.|wavey:
FC


----------



## man1ac (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi zusammen!

Ich bin grad an der Algarve, und da ich vor einigen Jahren in Fuzeta im Hafen geangelt habe (als es noch erlaubt war) hab ich wieder total Lust bekommen alles auszupacken, aufzufrischen und mich einfach irgendwo hinzustellen.

Ich lese jetzt hier aber viel von Angelschein und so. Braucht man jetzt einen Schein wenn man sich an den Strand (natürlich weit abseits des Badebereichs) angelnd stellen willen? Wo kann ich mir denn so einen Schein kaufen? Leider hab ich halt unsere Bankkarte (Portugiesische natürlich) vergessen...


Danke

PS: Will nix verrücktes angeln, habe nur 2 ganz einfach 2,5m Angeln mit glaub einer 5-7kg Schnur..halt nur just 4 fun


----------



## Filipecar (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Versuches mal an eine Multibank,die giebtes in jeder ecke.

Portugiese brauchen nur den BI Nr. anzugeben und die folgende klicke

1-Pagamentos ao estado
2-Pesca ludica ou lazer
3-Nacional
4-Regional
5-embarcada ou apeada
6-option für drei monate,1 Jahr,3 Jahr

Die Licenz für embarcada(boots fischen) gilt gleich für Apeada (uferfischer)aber nicht umgekert.

FC


----------



## Sternensegler (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

[edit Jose: gelöscht. weder inhalt noch ton entsprechen dem stil des AB, dem von algarve-update schon gar nicht]


----------



## man1ac (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*



Filipecar schrieb:


> Versuches mal an eine Multibank,die giebtes in jeder ecke.
> 
> Portugiese brauchen nur den BI Nr. anzugeben und die folgende klicke
> 
> ...



Was ist die BI? Muss meinen Eltern ja Bescheid sagen, wonach ich suche...Kann ich dann einfach meine DEUTSCHE Bankkarte nehmen? Weiß du zufällig was dann der billigste Kurs für 2 Ruten Uferfischen ist?

Danke


----------



## Jose (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

portugal... so zu lange her... (hola felipe )

soweit ich das mit den bankautomaten verstanden habe (aus dem trööt hier)  geht nur eine portugiesische card - hmm, ich glaube sogar nur von einer speziellen, multibanco - andere user haben es aber auch ohne portugiesisches konto geschafft: in die bank reingegangen, sich jemanden geschnappt, das problem geschildert - und die haben mit ihrer card die lizenz für die user gekauft. nochmal den trööt durchforsten...

felipe: todavia falta do dinheiro....


----------



## Filipecar (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

@man1ac

BI- ist die bezeichnung für Perssonal ausweis auf Portugiesisch

Bilhete de identidade.

Entschuldige biete, ich hätte es aklären sollen.

Mit der licenz darfst du 3 ruten jeweils 3 haken fischen.

FC


----------



## Filipecar (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Jose'

Hi Jose',die lösung ist oft so einfach,das mit der Bank einfach rein und der problem schildern finde ich klasse,portugiese sind hilfsbereite mänschen,warrum nicht...
Jose' die folgende Bilder sind für dich
Dienstag den 17.07.12 ich, und 5 andere Angel kollege...












Ich war diesmal der schwach punkt,der kleinste pargo hatte ich#q allerdings ein S.Petterfisch.

Angeltechnik war (chumbadinha)=durschlaufblei auf 85 m tiefe
Köder sardine,makrelle,bastard makrelle (pilchard).
nächsten Dienstag so Got es will sind wir wieder dabei
Heute hatte ich diesen fische bei Beach leadschering (täglich fische ich auf sie)...




Kennst du sie noch??

FC


----------



## Dexter_Ryley (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal*

Hallo alle zusammen

Ich wollte an dieser Stelle mal ein paar Infos einholen: Bin im September an der Algarve in der Gegen zwischen Albufeira und Portimao. Da ich erst seit einem Jahr aktiv angeln gehe und gerne während meines Urlaubs dieser Leidenschaft nachgehen würde wäre es nett, wenn ihr ein paar Tipps für mich hättet. Würde mir für den Tripp ne neue Teleskoprute (Brandungsrute? Spinnrute?) inkls. Salzwasser resistenter Rolle zulegen. Für jegliche Art von Hinweisen und Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Petri, Dexter

[edit Jose: hab dich mal hierher verschoben. ist wohl der passendere trööt]


----------



## Jose (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

@felipe, ob ich die noch kenne?
sowas kann man gar nicht vergessen.
lass noch ein paar drin für mich irgendwann:m


----------



## man1ac (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Infos, da es leider schon bald wieder nach Hause geht und ich nur noch heute und morgen hätte wird das wohl kaum noch was werden.

mal was anderes: Wenn ich mir gutes/günstiges Einsteigerequip kaufen wollen würde: Ich hab im Decatlon in Faro so 2-3m Ruten inkl Rolle für ~50€ gesehen. Ist sowas vollkommend ausreichend oder was würdet ihr für (fast wenn nur Ufer, ganz ganz evtl mal vom Boot aus) empfehlen?


----------



## Filipecar (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Dexter

Ich habe Jahre lang in Portimao geficht,an der Molle egal welche seite sind gute fische zu fangen,eines davon meine lieblings fisch die Dorade=Sparus aurata
Ich empfehle eine Brandungsrute,damit hast eine Grössere chance auf mehrere fischarten.

FC


----------



## Filipecar (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

@man1ac

Es giebt sehr wenig artikel bei Decathlon die ich empfehlen werde

und eine equipment für 50€ muss ich passen.

Liebe ein wenig mehr sparen und dan was vernunftiges kaufen.

FC


----------



## Sargo (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Felipe, oooh was für schöne Doraden !!! Da freue ich mich schon heute, dass ich im September wieder an die Algarve darf.
Die Bilder machen also nicht nur Jose Freude, sondern auch mir !!

Herzliche Grüße

Jens :q:q


----------



## Sargo (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

Habe wieder mal mein Unwesen an der Algarve getrieben, schön wars


Wollte ein paar Bilder einstellen. Wie geht das ???

Jens


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Algarve update*

JEtzt sag nicht du kannst das nicht?!  

Wenn dun Beitrag schreibst kannste wenn du unter [Antworten] scrollst da Anhänge reinpacken. 
Oder du lädst es woanders hoch und machst es hier dann mit so rein, oben bei Grafik einfügen.


----------



## Boogy (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Leute,

ich fliege nächste Woche nach Tavira. Ich wollte eigentlich nur eine stärkere Spinnangel mitnehmen. Lese aber das beim Brandungsangeln auch gut was geht. Lohnt sich die Spinnrute im August? Worauf muss ich sonst achten.

Danke & Gruss


----------



## sdobri (22. August 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo

Bin wieder in Portugal und musste feststellen , dass der Sportladen in Portimao abgebrannt ist. Wer kann mir einen Tipp geben , wo ich in der Nähe von Lagos oder am besten in Lagos Würmer kaufen kann. Bitte Rückmeldung sind nur 2 Wochen in Portugal.


----------



## Sternensegler (30. August 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Falls es dir noch hilft - an der Marina in Lagos gab's immer 'nen kleinen Laden, in dem man Köder kaufen konnte.

Edit: Und hinter dem Busbahnhof befindet sich auch noch ein kleiner Angelladen. Weiß aber nicht, ob der auch Lebendköder führt.


----------



## sdobri (31. August 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sternensegler schrieb:


> Falls es dir noch hilft - an der Marina in Lagos gab's immer 'nen kleinen Laden, in dem man Köder kaufen konnte.
> 
> Edit: Und hinter dem Busbahnhof befindet sich auch noch ein kleiner Angelladen. Weiß aber nicht, ob der auch Lebendköder führt.



Danke. 
Werde ich mir merken für nächstes Jahr. Haben uns Würmer in Rogil Besorgt. Fische beißen wie verrückt. Auf Grund an der Hafeneinfahrt Lagos schon Makrele , petermännchen und einige Wolfies an die Oberfläche befördert. Dieses Jahr sehr gute Ergebnisse mit Wurm , Fischfetzen 
Waren bisher erfolglos. 

Grüße aus Portugal.


----------



## Sargo (2. September 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo sdorbi,

wie schön, dass hier wieder einmal ein Eintrag erfolgt ist.

Wo war das denn in Lagos, rechts der Stadt, wo die Burg am Wasser steht ? Wie groß waren den die Roballos ?

Danke für Info und Grüße, ich bin ab dem 29.09. an der Algarve und freue mich schon jetzt auf das Angeln :m


----------



## Sargo (2. September 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Sdorbri,

ich fahre auch immer zur Marina in Lagos um meine Köder zu kaufen. Die Frau heißt Paula und ist sehr nett. Es gibt dort jeden erdenklichen Köder. Hattest Du die Würmer am Grund oder am Schwimmer ?

Grüße

Jens |uhoh:


----------



## Sargo (2. September 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo,

anbei ein paar Bilder von der Algarve:

Satt wird man immer !


Grüße

Jens


----------



## Sargo (2. September 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Sdorbri,

ich fahre auch immer zur Marina in Lagos um meine Köder zu kaufen. Die Frau heißt Paula und ist sehr nett. Es gibt dort jeden erdenklichen Köder. Hattest Du die Würmer am Grund oder am Schwimmer ?

Grüße

Jens |uhoh:


----------



## Sargo (2. September 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Also satt wird man beim Angeln an der Algarve immer:

hier angle ich immer in Salema





satt wird man immer:





nett:





ganz gut ist es natürlich an der Westküste !!!





was für eine Angelstelle und nicht wirklich gefährlich, wenn man mind. 1 Meter von der Klippe zurückbleibt.





So sieht das dann aus:





mmmmh:





Demnächst mehr Bilder, da ich nun wieder verstanden habe, wie das hochladen geht...

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Sargo (2. September 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

wie gesagt, es klappt ganz gut an der Algarve, u.a. nette Dorade:





Grüße

Jens #h


----------



## Sargo (2. September 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Noch ein Fang von der Algarve, diese Unterart des Wolfsbarsches mit Punkten hat keinen Deutschen Namen:





Wenn es mal läuft, dann läuft es ....





perfekt gebratener Sargo vom Strand in Salema






Grüße

Jens #h


----------



## Pescador (2. September 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

*Sargo*, machst deinem Nickname alle Ehre. Der _Sargo Grelhado_ auf Deinen Bildern sieht unwiderstehlich gut aus... #6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. September 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Noch ein Fang von der Algarve, diese Unterart des Wolfsbarsches mit Punkten hat keinen Deutschen Namen:




Doch, hat sie, daß ist der "Gefleckte Wolfsbarsch",

ansonsten lecker Gebäck, Petri!#h


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

OH was für ein tolles Revier das ist :O Ich habe aber meinem auch dieses Jahr endlich den ersten Dentex abgerungen! Werde ich dann noch im Mittelmeerthread posten. Tolle Fänge und so viele  gefleckte Wolfies! Bei uns sinds immer die normalen und die Angelei auf Wolf ist die letzten beiden Jahre seeeehr mies. Atlantik ist wohl nicht Mittelmeer! Aber in Portugal würde ich auch gerne mal Spinnfischen gehen  
Saludos
Dario


----------



## sdobri (3. September 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo

Nunmal ein bißchen mehr Infos. Noch bis Mittwoch in Portugal. Also. 
Am Donnerstag bei sehr ruhigem Meer , erst dem Sohn die Angel zurecht gemacht , Wurm mit Schwimmer , keine Minute später erste Makrele am Haken , ca 25 cm lang , siehe auch Bild wenn es funktioniert hat , bin nur mobil unterwegs. Endlich Wurm an meiner Angel , 60 gr Blei auf Grund , kam aber nicht zum auswerfen , da hatte mein junge schon die nächste brasse am Haken , hat mich auch gestochen , ist das normal ? Dann endlich Angel raus , auf Grund mit Coreano (Wurm ). Keine 5 Minuten später erster Zupfer , leicht angezogen und auch eine Makrele so um die 25 cm. Angel gleich wieder rein und sofort ein Biss , leider ein Petermännchen , war mir zu heikel , habe ich wieder zurück ins Meer . Dann noch zwei Makrelen und zwei Brassen , alle so 20 bis 25 cm groß. Heute wieder geangelt , aber mehr war sehr stürmisch und auch nur eine Brasse auf Grund mit Wurm geangelt. Mit Fischresten hatten wir keinen Erfolg. 
Angelplatz war Lagos Hafen , gegenüber der Promenade , lässt sich sehr schön angeln ohne Gefahr von abstürzen. 
War wieder am eine tolle Zeit nur zu kurz. 
Das mit den Würmern in der Marina müsst ihr mal genauer örtlich beschreiben , welcher Laden ist in der Nähe ? 
Viele Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Portugal
Bilder folgen wenn ich wieder in D bin.


----------



## volkerm (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Kollegen,

für die Überwinterung bzw. das sehr frühe Frühjahr stelle ich mir die Grenzregion zu Spanien vor:
Die Seen Odeleite und Beliche
Die Flüsse Foupana und Guadiana
Die Mündungsregion des letzteren

Hat da jemand Infos?

Gruss

Volker


----------



## Sargo (15. November 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Volker,

im östlichen Teil der Algarve kenne ich mich leider angeltechnisch nicht aus. Der Mündungsbereich müsste aber der Hit sein !

Grüße

SARGO


----------



## volkerm (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Moin,

 Mitte Januar werde ich starten- gen Portugal. Welche Region ist im Spätwinter zum Fischen sinnvoll?

 Gruss

 Volker


----------



## janko (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mitte Januar werde ich starten- gen Portugal. Welche Region ist im Spätwinter zum Fischen sinnvoll?
> 
> ...



was du läßt die Mefo im Stich|uhoh:#d
aber portugal ist auch schön - konnte aber nur im Herbst mal ne Woche rein schnuppern#h


----------



## volkerm (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Mal sehen- einige Baustellen in Deutschland habe ich auch noch. Da liegt einiges nicht in meiner Hand. Gut möglich, im Frühjahr diesbezüglich wieder mal Rügen zu sehen...


----------



## Jose (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

ein guter rat geht mit auf den weg (hoffentlich): 
dreh dem meer niemals den rücken zu.

ist jetzt aktuell, hab das aber so oft gelesen und auch zweimal erlebt

Riesenwelle...


----------



## volkerm (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Danke Dir! Aus dem Alter, ein Held sein zu wollen, bin ich glücklicherweise raus.
 Mal zum Gerät: Ich habe eine 13ft. Brandungsrute fürs Grobe, und eine 11,5ft. Bass- Rute fürs Feine. Kommt man damit an der Küste klar (ich wollte von Sagres nach Norden abklappern)?
 Ich habe weiter vorn von 5m- Ruten gelesen- nur ob ich die gescheit bedient bekomme?


----------



## volkerm (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Jose- ich habe das Phänomen an der portugiesischen Westküste mal gegurgelt. Das ist ja richtig gefährlich. Wie kommt das zustande? Gibt es da spezielle Wetterlagen, die man meiden sollte? Frühwarnungen?


----------



## Jose (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

volker, ich kenn mich da auch nicht so aus. ich denke mal, es war sowieso rauhere see. der strand, das kann man sehen, geht nicht sanft ins meer, da ist eine schlagkante, die wohl schon tiefer ist. wenn man dann dicht am wasser sitzt und es kommt eine größere welle, dann macht es eben wusch und der strand ist wieder sauber.
wenn das meer in strandnähe schon tief ist, dann sieht man so eine welle auch kaum.
die atlantikstrände sind ohnehin die tücke an sich.

ich hab immer von felsen gefischt. da klettert man manchmal auch recht tief in wassernähe. die welle kommt quasi ungebrochen rein. man beobachtet das spiel halt 'ne zeit und meint dann, den sicheren platz gefunden zu haben. naja, machmal eben auch nicht. mir haben die beigebracht, dass die siebte welle die heftigste ist. stimmte oft, oft aber auch nicht, dann wars irgendeine zwischendurch. übel sowas. im eck um sagres/carrapateira, da waren das pro jahr mehrere von den felsen gewischte, gemeldet wurden nur die abgänge. 

mit entsprechender umsicht hat man wohl nix zu befürchten, ich habs jedenfalls überlebt - nicht zuletzt wegen jener ermahnung vom freund paulo, pescador und percebes-sammler: "dreh dem meer niemals den rücken zu."

gurgel mal "_ertrunken in portugal_". (das meer gibt, das meer nimmt)

und/oder post   			#*36*


----------



## volkerm (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Algarve update*

Gut für die Warnung, und sinnig, da konservativ ranzugehen. Das Phänomen der signifikant grösseren Welle hat man ja in jedem Gewässer. Auch darum wate ich z.B. beim Mefo- Fischen praktisch gar nicht mehr. Beim Atlantik ist das natürlich noch eine ganz andere Hausnummer- gerade an der Westküste. Im Zweifel gibt es sicher guten Hauswein im Fischerdorf, und ein Fisch lebt länger.


----------



## Filipecar (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Leute...

Dass unglük mit den sieben studenten wahr sehr traurig...

Biette achtet immer auf den aktuellen "set" (interval zwieschen der Wellen) und grössere der Wellen...
Wellen über 2 m mit ne set ab 12 sekunden können sehr gefährlich sein, unabängig ob tiefere oder flache Strände, am Klliepen ebenfahlls, es  gihbt im Net so viele Wetter sites (mache keine Werbung aber ein pm und ich zeige euch welchen und wie es funktioniert), ein par clics und man ist ausreichend informiert um sorglos am Meer zu gehen, auch im Sommer kann der Atlantik tükisch sein

Frohes und gesundes Neus Jahr

FC


----------



## Filipecar (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hier ein kleines Lekerbissen für euch:q







Kennt Jemand diesen fische??...

Achtung die sind nicht so klein wie es ausieht, der grössere wog 960 gr

"im Dezember gefangen" auf Wurm nachts im Hafen von Sines

FC


----------



## jottweebee (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Rotbarbe?


----------



## Jose (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Salmonetes (de roca), claro que sim, Felipe :m.

meerbarben

rougets

so vieeele


----------



## janko (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Streifenbarben oder??


----------



## Filipecar (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ja, es sind Rote Meerbarben, eine meine lieblings speisefisch oder Salmonete wie José sie nante, sie sind eine Kulinarische genuss
leider sind sie nicht so leicht zu uberlisten, fein gerät auf grund und alles wass mit anelidien/wurm zu tun hat und dan der richtige spot richtige Mondfase,Wind, und tiden höe natürlich auch ein portion Glück.
Der geschmack ein frieche gegrilten Rote Meerbarbe vergesst man nie wieder#6

FC


----------



## ulfisch (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*



Filipecar schrieb:


> Ja, es sind Rote Meerbarben, eine meine lieblings speisefisch oder Salmonete wie José sie nante, sie sind eine Kulinarische genuss
> leider sind sie nicht so leicht zu uberlisten, fein gerät auf grund und alles wass mit anelidien/wurm zu tun hat und dan der richtige spot richtige Mondfase,Wind, und tiden höe natürlich auch ein portion Glück.
> Der geschmack ein frieche gegrilten Rote Meerbarbe vergesst man nie wieder#6
> 
> FC



Frittierte Meerbarben sind göttlich.
Irgendein berühmter Römer ist mal am"übermäßigen Verzehr von Meerbarben" gestorben...so geil sind die|supergri

Da ist ja ein richtiger Brocken dabei Petri


----------



## Filipecar (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Für die Brandunsangler...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oy_hC4Kt-Gc

Lokal - Praia Azul (nahe Lissabon)

Fisch ???

Kennts Jemand??

FC


----------



## volkerm (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Zum Thema Lizenz- Multibanco- Karte. Eigentlich kann man- jedenfalls klappte das bei meinen beruflichen Auslandsgeschichten immer- mit einem Ausweis und einer Einzahlung doch sicher auch in Portugal ein Konto eröffnen, um die Karte zu bekommen.


----------



## Filipecar (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Volker

Das ist gar kein problemo, wen es schwerig werd mit der sprache am automat dan einfach inein gehen in ergend ein Bank und die machen das schon

Licenca de pesca

Hier inhein schauen mit den Translator klar|rolleyes

http://www.dgrm.min-agricultura.pt/xportal/xmain?xpid=dgrm&xpgid=genericPage&conteudoDetalhe=170183

FC


----------



## Filipecar (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Morgen ist endlich mal wieder wetter zum Bootsfahren, werd fischen auf Tintenfisch, ein super lustige sache den man sieht
mansmahl ziemlich schwartz aus hehe wen es klapt stelle ich hier ein paar fotos davon

FC


----------



## Filipecar (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Leute

Heute habe ich ein Kapitale tintenfisch/choco gefangen leider habe ich jetz nicht den foto, mein Kumpel hats, morgen oder ubermorgen werde ich es euch presentieren aber hier mal ein foto von der gegend Troia/Setubal...

Mein Kumpel beim Tricot hehe (schnur salat)










Morgens wars noch rauch aber nachmitags sah der Fluss (Sado) wie ein spiegel

Jetz gehe ich schlafen, morgen gehts nach Kap Espichel zum Sparus aurata fisching vom boot aus

FC


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

@filipe, saudade, saudade...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXfRSfmMVKs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJ_dWVrAc9w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWf-XAIYQkw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fONlf7qVSVc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hg8ffCALVpo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg8Tp6RxI_Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbREw4aAnSo


----------



## Filipecar (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hier mein Kapitale Choco wie versprochen,,,







Der angeltörn am Kap Espichel ist nicht gut gelaufen aber ich habe schöne fotos vom Kap, dem nächst stelle isch es hier.

FC


----------



## Filipecar (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Leider war ich mit den tintenfisch famelie sehr beschäftigt und verpasste der saison der Sparus aurata am Kap (auf nächstes Jahr):q aber hier ein paar fotos (eine von mir) und vom Kap Espichel...




















Kannt ihr euch vorstellen vieviele angler sein leben riskieren um hier zu fischen?...Wir haben unterwegs welche gesehen und als "malucos"=verrückte angeschrien#q

FC


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ja die Fischerei auf tintenfisch ist wirklich spaßig. Aber die Sepia ist wirklich gut! Mein größter Fang beim Tintenfische angeln war dies JAhr ein Conger von nem Meter.


----------



## Filipecar (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ja ab und zu gehen interessante especies dran wie der conger, Xarroco, (seeteufel art) und verschidene Rochen art und sogar Wolfsbarsche...
Morgen gehts wieder los, um sieben am Boot:vik:

Gruss

FC


----------



## volkerm (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ein 6,20m Rauwasserboot habe ich auch noch in der Halle|kopfkrat.


----------



## Filipecar (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ein 6,20m Rauwasserboot habe ich auch noch in der Halle|kopfkrat.



Bring ihn mit Volker#6

FC


----------



## volkerm (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Bin jetzt an der Algarve. Wie die Uferfischerei bei den Wellen klappen soll- keine Ahnung.


----------



## Filipecar (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Volker

Am Freitag werdst/s sehen...Bring warme kleidung mit, die Nacht werds kalt

FC


----------



## ulfisch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*



Filipecar schrieb:


> Hier mein Kapitale Choco wie versprochen,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht total geil aus das Vieh,
wie ein Alien, Kopffüßler sind schon klasse:vik:


----------



## volkerm (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Freitag trete ich an, wie an der irischen Westküste. Gore-tex, Fleece, etc. Deutsche Wurst im Rucksack muss aber auch sein. Kaffee und Tee natürlich auch.  Freue mich drauf
Gruesse
Volker


----------



## Filipecar (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Volker

Ob die Wollfies sich so freuen???:q

FC

Ps;Am Dienstag kannst auch bei mir im Boot auf tintenfisch angeln


----------



## volkerm (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Bei Filipe habe ich gesehen, wie Wölfe zu fangen sind. Ich werde sicher auch einen fangen. Mit Spinngeraet ist das noch mal eine andere Nummer im Atlantik. Aber Zeit habe ich. Man ist halt abhängig von Welle und Tide.
Dank an der Stelle an Filipe!
Gruss
Volker


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

@volker,
mach hinne.
und dann so einen fetten robalo aufm holzkohlengrill mit dickem meersalz und mitte fingers.

gute zeit |wavey:


und filipe, para ti tambem


----------



## Filipecar (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

@José

An den Tag hab ich neun Labrax (5 dicentrachus labrax und 4 dicentrachus punktatus) plus drei sargus diplodus = 7 kg fisch, ein schllechter Tag/Nacht den normalerweise fängt man besser, aber zu zeit ist das Wetter hier in Portugal nicht das Ware, für ein geübte spinnfischer ist natürlich was anderes, man fängt besser, aber ich liebe/s auf grund, sehe gern wen die rute fisch zeigt bin alt ein Surfcastler hehe

@Volker

Hast pech gehabt mit den Wetter, vielleicht ist es besser ab nächste Woche den diesen ist zu vergessen.

Grüsse

FC


----------



## volkerm (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Das Wetter ist fuer mich in Ordnung, bin Ruegen gewoehnt. Habe jetzt etwas Geraet besorgt und breche heute oder morgen in noerdlicher Richtung auf. Hier im Sueden geht bei den Wellen bis auf Haefen nix. Und das mag ich nicht.


----------



## janko (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

na dann Petri dem Rügenerprobten:vik:


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*



volkerma schrieb:


> ...Hier im Sueden geht bei den Wellen bis auf Haefen nix. Und das mag ich nicht.



wenn du noch an der sudküste bist (salema, raposeira), dann ist "Welle" das beste, was du kriegen kannst. muss aber südost sein. dann ist vor allem doraden- und sargo-zeit. holen sich aus ausgespülte futter


----------



## volkerm (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Nein, jetzt bin ich natürlich an der Westküste. Aber Entscheidungen müssen getroffen werden. Wenigstens habe ich Zeit, wenn schon Irland - Wetter ist. Ich denke und hoffe, bzgl. Robalo hier richtig zu sein.


----------



## der-jorge (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ola Filipe tudo bem por a e


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

@Volker, da haben wir ja prima wetter für dich ausgesucht...


----------



## Filipecar (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*



der-jorge schrieb:


> Ola Filipe tudo bem por a e



Olá Jorge!

Alles klar hier!...

Bei dir?...

Gruss 

FC


----------



## Jose (12. März 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

|wavey:
wo mag denn nur uns volker sein...?


----------



## Filipecar (13. März 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*



Jose schrieb:


> |wavey:
> wo mag denn nur uns volker sein...?



Vor zwei Wochen war bei mir in Setubal.

José der hier ist für dich...







5.5 kg :m


----------



## ulfisch (13. März 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Da will man gar nich mehr schwimmen gehen|supergri
Glückwunsch


----------



## Filipecar (13. März 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Andere perspektive...










Grüsse

FC


----------



## Jose (13. März 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Epa! #6#6#6


----------



## Filipecar (13. März 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Da will man gar nich mehr schwimmen gehen|supergri
> Glückwunsch



Gestern hate ich eine dopell so gross drauf... Leider kurtz vor keschern ist er ab#q

Grüss

FC


----------



## Filipecar (13. März 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Wan komst du nach Portugal José?... Bei mir im Boot kannst solche tierchen fangen


----------



## Jose (19. März 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

outra coisa do interesse:

"big wave"

@Volker, onde ficas?

@filipe, todavia falta do..., mas tenho muito saudade. vamos ver, um dia.., sabes!


----------



## Filipecar (25. März 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Volker werd varscheinlich hier ergendwo sein...

http://www.algarve-portal.com/en/country/landscapes/costa_vicentina/


----------



## Jose (15. April 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

fodes...

o volker desaparecido, portugal todavia fora do alcance...
pois, o que fica?
só pasteis de bacalhau...



 



e felipe da se uma boa vida (sem inveja)

esperamos a *VOLKER* !!! ???


----------



## ulfisch (16. April 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Kabeljau ne, sehen lecker aus:k


----------



## Gone Fishing (16. April 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ringe vom Sepia / größeren Tintenfischen wurden bei mir gebraten oft  gummiartig. 
Wieso ist das so? Wurden sie zu lange gebraten? 
Bei kleinen  Tintenfischen hatte ich nie dieses Problem.


----------



## Filipecar (19. April 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

@josé

Pastéis de bacalhau bekomt man hier in jeder "tasca"|bla:

@Gone fisshing

Grössere tintenfische solte man erst einfrieren, dan braten, kochen etc:

Ringe sind auch besser von Lula und nicht von Choco/Sépia.

FC


----------



## Jose (19. April 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*



Filipecar schrieb:


> Pastéis de bacalhau bekomt man hier in jeder "tasca"|bla:...



weiß ich doch. hier in hunnenland muss man die eben selber machen...


----------



## Gone Fishing (19. April 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*



Filipecar schrieb:


> Grössere tintenfische solte man erst einfrieren, dan braten, kochen etc:
> 
> Ringe sind auch besser von Lula und nicht von Choco/Sépia.
> 
> FC



Danke für den Tipp!
Ich hatte da wohl den Lula (Kalmar) mit dem Sepia verwechselt.
Es waren sicher Kalmare, ca. 20 -25 cm lang, die ich damals frisch gekauft hatte.
Diese sollte man also frisch einfrieren, dann wieder auftauen und danach weiter verarbeiten?


----------



## zulu (20. April 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

kalmare werden ohne sie auszunehmen eingefroren

 das ist wichtig für den geschmack und beeinflusst die konsistenz des fleisches positiv

desweiteren ist kalmar nicht gleich kalmar

es gibt x-verschiedene arten die in der qualität sehr unterschiedlich sind.

um sich da schlau zu machen , muss man nur mal auf den fischmarkt gehen und sich an den  preisen orientieren.

da gibt es nicht umsonst etwa den gummiartig zähen  todarodes sagittatus für 2€50

 daneben den loligo forbesi der nach nüssen schmeckt und so zart ist, das er  auf der zunge zergeht mit einem preis zwischen 15 und 20 € das kilo

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Spiderpike (21. April 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Leute,

Ich glaub hier bin ich richtig 

Hab mal einiges gelesen im Tread aber natürlich nicht alles.
Tolle Fische habt Ihr gefangen.

Ich bin seit 1990 jedes Jahr in Praia do Carvoeiro zum Urlaub machen. Ich geh jedes mal einmal mit meiner Billig-tele-Angel an die Klippen und versuch mit Posse mein Glück. Leider hab ich bisher nur Muränen drann gehabt, lol
War auch immer nur spontan, mit Fischresten bzw. hab ich kleine Fische/Sepias beim Fischmarkt gekauft. Ich habs immer von den Klippen aus probiert(10 Meter). Hab auch immer ein wenig Bammel wenn ich in der Klippe binn aber ist recht sicher ^^

Ich wollte wissen welche Montage/Köder gut währen? Mit Anfüttern? Und vielleicht wisst Ihr ja bessere Stellen zum Meeresfischen als Carvoeiro. Im 30Km Umkreiss?

Ich fliege Pfingsten wieder runter und will dieses Jahr öfters zum fischen gehen

Vielen Dank Euch


----------



## Gone Fishing (21. April 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*



zulu schrieb:


> kalmare werden ohne sie auszunehmen eingefroren
> 
> das ist wichtig für den geschmack und beeinflusst die konsistenz des fleisches positiv
> 
> ...



Danke noch für die Infos!


----------



## Gohann (21. April 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich glaub hier bin ich richtig
> 
> ...




Hallo Spiderpike, vielleicht kann ich dir ein wenig helfen, obwohl ich schon 12 Jahre nicht mehr unten war! Fahr mal am Meer vorbei Richtung Feragudo (Ich hoffe das ich das richtig geschrieben habe). Ich habe dort an der Mole mit Schwimmer und Tintenfischfetzen schöne Hornhechte und Makrelen gefangen. Ich würde auch mal einen Versuch mit Wobbler o.ä. machen. Dort sausen auch Wolfsbarsche rum. Ich habe auch in Albufaira geangelt. Da hat man aber auch viel Publikum! Von der Altstadt geht es durch nen Torbogen zum Strand. Dort rechte Richtung Felsen halten. An den Felsen gibt es nen Spazierweg. Dort sind auch einige Bänke in den Stein gehauen. Versuchs dort bei auflaufendem Wasser mal mit Fetzen und Pose.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Spiderpike (21. April 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Danke Gohann,

Werd ich ausprobieren, nach Ferragudo sinds nur 10 Km und Albufeira ist auch nicht weit  
Nen kleines Köderset nehm ich mit, da unten gibts meistens nur Billigzeugs und dafür ist mir mein Geld auch zu schade.
Hab ja Zeit und kann da viel testen.


----------



## Gohann (21. April 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Nix zu danken, man hilft ja gerne! Habe meine Köder meist in den Markthallen von Cavoeiro oder indem damals neu gebauten Supermarkt an der Straße nach Lagoa gekauft. Erste Wahl sind Tintenfische, da die am Besten am Haken halten.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Sargo (28. April 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Auch ich bin an Pfingsten wieder vor Ort. Habe neben dem Angels nun einen neuen Sport entdeckt und das is Cocilas
im Sand fangen. Ein großer Spaß, der sehr lecker ist....


----------



## Spiderpike (28. April 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Und was sind Cocilas?
Sach mal....


----------



## Sargo (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hy spiderpike,

das sind die kleinen Muscheln, sicher falsch geschrieben, habe aber den namen nicht goggeln können .....

hat schon jemand etwas mit den Lulas aus dem supermarkt gefangen ? Klappt das Felipe ?

Grüße


----------



## Sargo (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich meinte Coquilhas (vielleicht schreibt man die kleinen Sägemuscheln so) .....

Felipe, wann ist eine gute Zeit zum Sammeln der Muscheln bei Ebbe ? Ich meine welcher Monat ist gut ?

Grüße

SARGO :vik:


----------



## Spiderpike (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

So....Reise ist gebucht....bin vom 14-28. Juni unten.
Traditionell bin ich in der Gruppenphase von ner WM/EM in Portugal und schau mir dann am 16. Deutschland gegen CR7 an 


Tackle nehm ich wohl doch nicht mit, 2 Angeln hab ich ja noch vor Ort. Haken bekomme ich auch unten. Und ne Schnur muss ich besorgen. Die Schnüre sind Uralt.
Ich hab vor bei mir an den Klippen die erste Woche anzufüttern, da muss ich aber in den Märkten vor Ort noch kuken was günstig hergeht und gut an den Haken hängenbleibt. Vielleicht durchmische ich des auch mit kleingeschnittenen Tintenfisch und nehm die dann auch für den Haken
Ich möchte auch unbedingt mal mit meiner Familie mit nem Boot mitfahren, natürlich nur wo zufälligerweise auch Angeln mit an Bord sind...höhö


----------



## Filipecar (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Danke Gohann,
> 
> Werd ich ausprobieren, nach Ferragudo sinds nur 10 Km und Albufeira ist auch nicht weit
> Nen kleines Köderset nehm ich mit, da unten gibts meistens nur Billigzeugs und dafür ist mir mein Geld auch zu schade.
> Hab ja Zeit und kann da viel testen.



Hi Spiderpike|wavey:
Dein kleines Köderset werde ich daheim lassen, die fangen meistens nichts in Portugiesiesches gewässer (Meerforele,hecht, und ko köder) die biligzeug (werds dich wundern) fangen schon sein fish und falls ein dikes portmonai hat dan kanst in jeder angelgeschäft auch Luckies,rapalas,Sakura,Seika,Daiwa,Evia,,hart,Vercelli.Asari,Iridium,Yamashita,Marias und und,  kaum ein vinil oder hart köder die du nicht in Portugal finden kanst, man braucht nur infos dazu den rar ist der Land in Europa der so gut ist ausgerrüstet für Meeresfische wie Portugal.
:m


----------



## Filipecar (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*



Sargo schrieb:


> Hy spiderpike,
> 
> das sind die kleinen Muscheln, sicher falsch geschrieben, habe aber den namen nicht goggeln können .....
> 
> ...



Hi Jens

Es sind Conquilhas:q kleine schmakhafte Muscheln...
Olivenöel knoblauch,salz, pffefer, frische "coentros" in topf zugedekt ab und zu schüteln, und in ein paar minuten Voilà
Weissbrot und vinho verde|uhoh:.
In Sommer sind sie sehr leicht zu fangen bei auslaufende wasser.

PS:Wan besuchst du mich in Setubal???

Grüss 

FC


----------



## Filipecar (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Lula ist bedingt ein sehr gute köder, ohne zweifeln aber für euch 
die meistens an der küste und nahe am Tourismos treble ficht werd ich empfelen Kraben, muschel jeder hart und anelidien

Falls jemand nach Setubal möchte und ein paar schöne fische fangen will dan sollte mich kontaktieren...
Wolfsbarsche,Adllerfische,Doraden,Meeresbrassen und ko und massenhaft Tintenfische

Grüsse aus der Sonnigen Land#h


----------



## Sargo (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Felipe,

sicher komme ich mal nach Setubal. Bin diesmal sogar in Lissabon gelandet. Ich konnte nicht kommen, weil ich 14 Freunde mit dabei hatte. Habe wieder sehr gut nacht gefangen, unter anderem einen sargo von 2 kg. Nicht schlecht für den Sandstrand. Habe den Sargi im Backofen mit Kartoffeln, Quentusch und Tomaten gemacht. Leeeeecker !

Hab wieder vergessen wie ich hier Bilder hochlade.

Wenn ich es kann, dann folgt ein Bild

Grüße

Jens P alias Sargo :q


----------



## Spiderpike (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Huhu,

bin jetzt auch zurück aus Portugal.....war echt schön die 2 Wochen. Mit dem Tief waren die Temperaturen echt mal erträglich. War aber nur einmal beim Angeln.....mit nem Fischerboot bin ich mitgefahren und hab Makrelen, Streifenbarsche und ne Conger gefangen 



Ansonsten gabs oft Fisch auf den Tisch wie Saint Piere, Robalo und die Dorade natürlich#6 War seit 6 Jahren nicht mehr länger als 9 Tage ürgendwo zum Urlaub....hab echt vergessen wie toll des ist.....


----------



## Filipecar (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi Jens

Ein 2 kg Sargo ist schon ein schönes exemplar Parabens#h

Zu zeit sind die Auratas da, jeden Tag fange ich velche, wie diesen...





Mit 30ssiger schnur ein Genuss, kanst mehr sehen in mein Facebook unter Filipe Cardoso und wen in Setubal bist dan ruf an#h
FC


----------



## Spiderpike (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Mist, so nen Aurata hatte ich auch an der Leine, der hat mit aber des Vorfach abgebissen.....:c


----------



## Filipecar (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ja Spider, sogar zusamen gebissene Haken sind an der Tages ordnung bei diesen Wundabaren fische.

Grüsse

FC


----------



## Sargo (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*



Filipecar schrieb:


> Hi Jens
> 
> Ein 2 kg Sargo ist schon ein schönes exemplar Parabens#h
> 
> ...



Hallo Felipe,

wow, sehr schön ! |wavey:


----------



## knattertom (20. August 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo liebe Angelboarder,

als Neuling hier und auch generell, was Angeln angeht, möchte ich mich informieren und gerne auch Kontakte knüpfen. Ich lebe nun seit fast einem Jahr in Lisboa und vor zwei Wochen habe ich hier auf dem Flohmarkt eine Angel nebst einiger Ausrüstung erstanden. Am nächsten WE möchte ich einen ersten Versuch unternehmen.

Ich habe auch in dem anderen "Lissabon-Thread" geschrieben,

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4192511#post4192511

der wohl erstmal bsser passt, denn nur für ein WE ganz runter an die Algrave, wäre wohl etwas zu weit. Ich dachte eher an das Stück Südküste, westlich von Setubal....

Ausgehend von meinem perönlichen Fischgeschmack auch meine erste Frage, ist der Versuch gezielt auf "Plattfische", Sole und Limande, zu gehen, in dieser Zeit sinnvoll?


----------



## David_do_mar (27. August 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo, 
Ich werde den September über in der Nähe von Portimao sein und wollte dort zusammen mit meiner Freundin an der Küste angeln. Wir haben vor uns die Ausrüstung vor Ort zu besorgen und da wir beide blutige Anfänger sind, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Angelladen in der nähe empfehlen könnte, wo im besten Fall ein wenig deutsch gesprochen wird. (englisch wäre auch schon gut). Unser portugiesisch reicht wohl leider für ein Beratungsgespräch nicht aus. Ich habe diesen Thread schon durchgelesen, und würde zu einer robusten Brandungsrute tendieren, denke aber auch über eine Spinnrute nach, vielleicht auch beides. Plane auf Conger und Robalo zu angeln, ist dies von den Molen in Portimao zu dieser Zeit realistisch? ( von den Klippen will ich mich erstmal fernhalten) Ich bin für alle Tipps dankbar, vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus
David


----------



## Graufrosch (11. September 2014)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo liebe Portugal Fans,

ich lese schon seit 2 Jahren hier im Algarveforum mit und möchte mich nun mal bei allen die das hier mit Leben füllen bedanken!
Sargo, Filipe, Jose, und all die Anderen, große Klasse was Ihr hier an Tipps und Infos zusammengetragen habt.

Ich fahre schon seit über 10 Jahren immer wieder mal nach Lagos, kenne mich also schon ein bisschen an der Algarve aus, und eure Beiträge haben mich ermutigt hier mal die Fische zu ärgern. Das letzte Jahr hat´s dann zum ersten mal für ein ordentliches Abendessen für die ganze Familie gereicht.
Am Mo. gehts nun wieder los und diesmal mit großem Angel-Gepäck.Vielleicht klapps ja diesmal mit einem schönen Pargo.
Würde auch gerne die eine oder andere Tour zusammen mit anderen begeisterten Meeresanglern an der Algarve machen.
Wer vom 15. bis 29. in der Gegend ist und Interesse hat kann sich ja mal bei mir melden.

Tight Lines 
Ronny


----------



## man1ac (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ist hier noch Leben? Bin im Juli mal wieder für 2 Wochen dort und vermutlich haben wir dann endlich unser Boot


----------



## Nils1981 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich schaffe es nun glücklicherweise nach einigen Jahren mal wieder nach Lagos. Ich habe die Region früher jährlich besucht, war nun aber schon seit 1999 nicht mehr vor Ort. 
Damals habe ich gerne Makrelen im Hafen von Sarges gefischt.
Einige schöne Barschartige konnte ich im Hafen von Lagos überlisten.
Nun ist es so, dass ich damals in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn ohne Lizenz gefischt habe. Nun zu meiner Frage, wo in Lagos oder Sagres kann ich eine Salzwasser Lizenz erwerben?
Ich habe bereits von den Multibanco Automaten gelesen, jedoch soll es dort ja Änderungen gegeben haben.
Kann mir jemand aktuelle Informationen geben?
Danke!


----------



## JasonP (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Da klinke ich mal mal gleich mit ein ins Thema. Habe nämlich auch vor im Juni nach Sagres zu fahren. 
Für Tips sind mein Vorposter und ich euch sehr dankbar


----------



## man1ac (6. April 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Da ich schon in gut 3 Wochen wieder fahre und diesmal auch ein Sportboot zur Verfügung habe, bin ich aktuell an den finalen Planungen.
Der bisherige Plan ist gefühlt absolut unausgereift, da ich im Prinzip keine Erfahrungen mit Angeln dort unten habe.
Daher bitte ich euch um Feedback/Empfehlungen und Hilfe:

Ich möchte primär vom dem 6m Sportboot (Bayliner 175) fischen. Echolot in Form eines Lowrance Elite 4x CHIRP ist vorhanden. Geslippt wird vor Olhao, von da aus starte ich dann.

Zielfische wären primär Doraden, Sargo, Pargo, Robalo. Prinzipiell kann man aber sagen, alle Räuber bis max 15kg (Der Traum wäre der selbstgefangene Thun - bitte aber nicht schwerer als oben genannt!)

Ich würde mit dem Echolot die Ria abfahren und nach interessanten Strukturen suchen. Dazu dann eben raus auf den offenen Atlantik und schauen wie weit ich rauskomme (Ca. 1-3km je nach Wetterlage Tippe ich).

An der vielversprechensten Stelle würde ich dann verschiedene Fangtechniken versuchen, um erstmal zu lernen was geht und was nicht:

> mittleres Jiggen/T-Rig/C-Rig mit diversen Gufis an einer Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II 2,43m mit 10-50g an einer Stradic FJ3000 dazu noch eine Savage Gear Roadrunner 10-40g 2,13m mit der im kommenden Punkt genannten Rolle

> Pater-Noster / Hegene System an einer noch zu kaufenden (Idee wäre eine leichte Pilkrute?) Rute mit einer Zalt Arc 740/Sargus II 4000/ Slammer 460 (auch noch zu erwerben). Als Köder würde ich hier an 3-5 Anbisstellen (je nach dem was mit der Rute/Schnur geht) Shrimps, Muscheln, Krebse, Sardinen

> leichtes Schleppfischen mit 15-20cm GuFis/Wobblern mit der zu kaufenden Pilkrute entlang von Strukturen 

Als Pilkrute/Schlepprute (halt was stabileres ) würde ich aktuell sowas wie eine WFT Never Crack in 2,10 mit 20-120g nehmen.


----------



## Andal (6. April 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Wenn du dir eine Zalt Arc holst, welche ich sehr empfehlen kann, dann nimm eine 745 und keine 740. Der Body ist der gleiche, nur die Spule fasst etwas mehr Schnur.


----------



## eagle-ray (6. April 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Schön das dieser threat mal wieder belebt wird. Für das Jiggen würde ich aufgrund der zu erwartenden Tiefen und der Größe der Fische (ca. 15 kg) lieber die WFT Never Crack nehmen und als Rolle mindestens eine 5000er Shimano oder 4000er Daiwa. 

Ich hab da auch mal eine Frage an die Algarve-Spezialisten. Wann ist die beste Jahreszeit für den Wolfsbarsch. Bei meinen Google-Recherchen habe ich da keine klare Info bekommen. Mal heißt es die beste Zeit ist von September bis Juni, andere sagen von Dezember bis Februar. Was ist nun richtig ?

Grüße
e.r.


----------



## man1ac (6. April 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Da ich das Equip auch gern in Deutschland sinnvoll weiter nutzen würde (und ich kein Hecht bzw. Wallerfreund bin, würd eich den Kram wenn gern für Zander benutzen. Oder zum Schleppen auf Sefo.

Da ich grad bei DHL gesehen habe, dass ich meine Greys nicht nach Portugal kriege wegen des Packmaßes läuft es jetzt auf folgendes Hinaus fürs leichte Spinnfischen: Savage Gear Roadrunner 2,13m 10-40g mit Stradic FJ3000 (TRig, Wobbler, GuFi).
Aktuell tendier ich dann zu Zalt Arc 745 mit einer 0,20er WFT Round (~11kg?). Rute kann ich 0 einschätzen aber wegen des Budgets würd ich erstmal eine WFT Nevercrack nehmen und damit dann schwerer Jiggen bzw. eine Hegene für Sargos/Doraden damit vertikal einsetzen.


----------



## sdobri (8. April 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo 

Die lizens gibt es nur noch in Portimao oder am Geldautomaten 

Hatte letztes Jahr das gleiche Problem , selbst die Marina Polizei war ratlos , man braucht eine Portugiesische Steuernummer, dass ist schon immer so , aber man brauch jetzt auch eine andere Passport Nummer , wir haben zweimal die Ausweis Nummer eingegeben , Tipp von der Marina und gut war es. 
Gruß 
Stefan.


----------



## man1ac (9. April 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Da meine Eltern dort ein Haus haben, sollte das mit der Steuernummer kein Problem sein.
Was meinst du denn mit der anderen Passport nummer? Anders wie?!


----------



## volkerm (10. April 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

In Portimao bekommt man die Lizenz zum Küstenfischen bei der Forstverwaltung. Für den Naturpark in Odemira. Irgendwas um 1,5 Euro für das ganze Jahr zahlte ich. Die Bürokratie in Portugal ist für Nordeuropäer ungewohnt.


----------



## Jose (10. April 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*



volkerm schrieb:


> ... Die Bürokratie in Portugal ist für Nordeuropäer ungewohnt.



Portugal überhaupt. hab das schon mal angemerkt.


----------



## Spiderpike (11. April 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*



eagle-ray schrieb:


> Schön das dieser threat mal wieder belebt wird. Für das Jiggen würde ich aufgrund der zu erwartenden Tiefen und der Größe der Fische (ca. 15 kg) lieber die WFT Never Crack nehmen und als Rolle mindestens eine 5000er Shimano oder 4000er Daiwa.
> 
> Ich hab da auch mal eine Frage an die Algarve-Spezialisten. Wann ist die beste Jahreszeit für den Wolfsbarsch. Bei meinen Google-Recherchen habe ich da keine klare Info bekommen. Mal heißt es die beste Zeit ist von September bis Juni, andere sagen von Dezember bis Februar. Was ist nun richtig ?
> 
> ...



Wolfsbarsch Dezember bis Februar....ich fische dann immer von der Küste
Die Angelkarten gibts an den MB Multibancomaten....wie schon seit Jahren


----------



## eagle-ray (11. April 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Wolfsbarsch Dezember bis Februar....ich fische dann immer von der Küste
> Die Angelkarten gibts an den MB Multibancomaten....wie schon seit Jahren



Spiderpike, vielen Dank für die klare Antwort. Dann werde ich mal für den Dezember einen Angelurlaub an der Westalgarve planen.


----------



## man1ac (13. April 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Soooooo das Zielgebiet für das Try-And-Error-Anfischen am 24.04. kristallisiert sich langsam raus.

Was meint irh dazu?


----------



## Filipecar (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*



man1ac schrieb:


> Soooooo das Zielgebiet für das Try-And-Error-Anfischen am 24.04. kristallisiert sich langsam raus.
> 
> Was meint irh dazu?



Auf Wollfies???...Nee!
Dezember bis miete Februar, Jaaa!

FC


----------



## sdobri (8. August 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo
Endlich wieder in Portugal und das Angelschein besorgen hinter sich gebracht. 
Den Angelschein am Bankomat zu besorgen ist jetzt nicht mehr so kompliziert. Man benötigt nur Bankomat Karte, Telefonnummer und Perso. Steuernummer wird nicht mehr benötigt. Man kann den Schein aber auch online Anfragen / bestellen, werde ich nächstesJahr testen. Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin werde ich den Vordruck mal hochladen, wenn Bedarf besteht. Aktuell sind die Gezeiten sehr früh oder spät am Abend.  
Gruß aus Portugal.


----------



## rutschig (14. September 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo, ich will in 2 Wochen nach Sagres bzw. dort in die nähe mit der Familie Urlaub machen. Natürlich möchte ich auch Angeln und benötige tipps zur Umgebung. Ich habe bei 0 angefangen den Thread zu lesen und bin bei Seite 11 zur Zeit. Es ist Wahnsinn wie lang dieser Thread geworden ist, und ich glaube der Urlaub wird für mich Angeltechnisch was ganz besonderes. Dazu aber ich wollte schon mal meine Anfragen loswerden mit der Hoffnung Infos von euch zu bekommen, und werde aber den spannenden Thread weiterlesen. Da ich erst seit ca. 1 Jahr angeln gehe, bin ich purer Anfänger und habe natürlich fragen und hoffe auf eure Antworten. Vielleicht kann man sich vor Ort auch beim Angeln Treffen.

Zielfisch: 
Hornhecht, Doraden, Wolfsbarsch, Esche, Sargo und alles was man noch so auf den Grill schmeissen kann.

1. ich benötige eine Allround Reiserute zum Spinnen oder Grundangeln, was für eine kann man mir für diese Gewässer empfehlen? Am besten eine Teleskop oder eine Rute in 4-6 Teilen mit Angabe in Gramm bitte. Da ich mit Kindern und Frau unterwegs bin sollte es eine max. Transportlänge von ca. 60cm haben. Sollte Monofile oder geflochtene Schrur drauf? Und wie dick? 

2. Bekomme ich mit meiner Deutschen Bankkarte den Angelberechtigungsschein auch aus dem Geldautomaten?

3. Gibt es in Sagres einen Angelladen falls man Blei o.ä. besorgen muss?

4. Kann mir jemand eine gute Angelstelle um Aljezur, Bordeira, Sagres, Odeceixe empfehlen? Natürlich nur vom Strand aus ohne Hanglage 

Ich danke euch schon jetzt für die Antworten!!!

Marc


----------



## man1ac (14. September 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich war im Juni/Juli dort und kann dir folgendes berichten:

Spinnfischen ist echt so ne Sache, macht gefühlt fast kaum einer dort. Wenn wird mit Wasserkugel und darunter montiertem GuFi gefischt - ich hab aber in STunden niemanden damit was fangen sehen.
Wenn du Spinnfischen willst schlag ich dir den Savage Gear Sandeel vor, darauf hatte ich beim Spinnen 2 kleine gefleckte Wolfis und einen richtig großen den ich leider verloren hab 

Ansonsten fischt man dort unten maximalst einfach, nimm die schwerste und längste Rute die du finden kannst (Ich hab mir da unten jetzt eine einfache 4,20m, 100-250g Rute geholt) und schmeiß einfach 70-100g Blei mit einem Einzelhaken (maximal 1/0, also "recht klein") mit Köder raus.

Was dort unten als Köder geht, kannst du eigentlich in jedem Laden der was mit Fischerei zu tun hat kaufen (Isco Vivo (Lebendköder)). Das sind so absolut ekelhaft aussehende Würmer, ähnlich wie ein Tausendfüßler/Regenwurm Kreuzungsding  einfach den Wurm auf den Haken schieben bis er am Widerhaken angekommen ist, abreißen. Fertig!

Darauf fängst du absolut alles, ich war mitm Kumpel dort der sehr oft dort angelt (Portugiese) und die meinten von Sargos (fängst du mega viele, aber sehr klein, Schonmaß 15cm!) über Doraden, Pargo, Seezunge und Wolfsbarsch geht da alles.

Als beste Strategie hat sich dabei bei mir erwiesen: Auswerfen, dann Rute ablegen und warten bis du die ersten Zupfer siehst, dann Rute nehmen, ganz leicht kurbeln. Kommt dann ein Zupf, Anschlagen und freuen 

Zu dem Schein kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich Zugriff auf ne portugiesische Karte hatte  Kostenpunkt aber 13€ pro Monat. Und sei gewarnt: Ich wurde mehrfach kontrolliert (Faro/Olhao). Soweit ich den Kollegen verstanden hab, kassieren die dein gesamtes Equip ein und es gibt ne Strafe zw. 250 und 400€, wenn du ohne Lizenz fischt! 

Hoffe ich war hilfreich #h


----------



## rutschig (14. September 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hey Man1ac,

vielen Dank für deine Infos. Also doch lieber Grundangeln. Das ist mir auch lieber als Spinnfischen. Das mit den Würmern klingt ekelig, sollte ich keine Würmer in der Umgebung bekommen muss ich wohl Muscheln, Krebse oder Makrelen (kaufen) nehmen. 

Kann man auch als Köder auch Brot oder Mais nehmen?

Was für Blei empfiehlst du? Mit Krallen oder ohne und welche Form?

Ist ein Kescher zwingend erforderlich? Oder darf man auch ohne Kescher angeln? Habe keine Lust den mitzunehmen

Ist auf allen Fischen das Schonmaß bei 15cm? oder gibt es eine offizielle Liste online? 

Mein Problem ist eh die Fische alle zu erkennen, da ich bisher nur in der Elbe bei Hamburg geangelt habe kenne ich den Zander, Hecht, Brasse, Aal 

Benutzt ihr dort auch Bissanzeiger (Glöckchen oder ähnliches)?

Habe hier Montage zum Wurm gefunden.. siehe Bilder, ist das richtig?

Montage 1
http://www.pesca-embarcada.com/Tutoriais/4-Montagens/Montagem_Corvinas.jpg
Montage 2
http://www.pesca-embarcada.com/Tutoriais/4-Montagens/Montagem_Pargos.jpg


----------



## man1ac (14. September 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Blei 70-100g und ich hab so Pyramidenform genommen! Brot und Mais geht wohl nicht, sind alles Raubfische!
Kescher brauchst du eigentlich nicht!

SChonmaße musst du nachschauen. Ich hatte da mal nen Link (der hilft schonmal)
http://www.dgrm.min-agricultura.pt/...xpgid=genericPageV2&conteudoDetalhe_v2=203238

Dann hier die Ködernamen (schau nach ob du in einen Decathlon kommst, dort kannst du defintiv den Kram kaufen!)
http://www.formulapesca.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/esquer-viu-formulapesca-FB.jpg

Die Montage ist okay, geht sogar noch einfacher. Es gibt spezieller Brandungsvorfächer, mus den Namen aber erst Googeln!

Such dir Bilder von:
Aal, Robalo (Wolfsbarsch, gibt 2 einmal ganz Silber und einmal gefleckt), Dourada (Goldbrasse), Seezunge

Mit unter geht auchmal nen großer Krake dran :vik:


----------



## rutschig (18. September 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hey Danke für deine Antwort!
Würde mich wundern wenn Decathlon Köder/Würmer hat, aber kann natürlich am Wasser unten sein.
Wir haben übrigens in Sagres jetzt 10 Tage gebucht!!  :k

Rute habe ich mir jetzt die hier bestellt:

Spro Globetrotter Pro XH

Code	Model	        Länge	Transp.Länge	Gew.	Wurfgew.	Teile
2642 272	Pro XH	2,70m	0,54m	245gr	< 125gr	5
leider habe ich nur Steckruten unter 3 Meter gefunden, aber damit sollte vom Strand aus auch was gehen.

Nehme dazu meine Shimano Freilaufrolle:
Shimano-Baitrunner-DL6000RA mit geflochtener Schnur.

Danke Dir!


----------



## rutschig (18. September 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Kennt jemand einen Heimischen Guide der Angeltouren in/ um Sagres anbietet?


----------



## rutschig (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

nachdem ich endlich einen Hilfsbereiten Portugisen gefunden habe der mir eine Lizenz aus dem ATM gezogen hat, ging es enlich gestern los! Klippenangeln ist doch eher etwas für Profis, daher bin ich in den Fischereihafen von Sagres gefahren und musste feststellen dass es dort massig Muscheln am Boden gibt da ich 4 Vorfächer verloren hatte. Aber die Bisse kamen sofort . Habe mir Sardellen besorgt und als Köder montiert. Meinen ersten Fang konnte ich nicht definieren daher folgt noch ein Bild von dem Kleinen Orangen gestreiften Raubfischl. Heute Abend gehts noch mal los.


----------



## rutschig (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*







 Kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein Fisch ist ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## man1ac (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Gratulation! Im Notfall ist es bunt und hat Stacheln: Finger davon lassen  #c


----------



## scorp10n77 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ist ein Serrano, ein kleiner Zackenbarsch. Schrift oder sägebarsch, schmeiß die immer durcheinander, musst du mal googlen. _Serranus scriba_ glaub ich


----------



## rutschig (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*






 Und der Conger hat meinen Köfi komplett reingezogen. Daher musste ich den mal mitnehmen und für die Pfanne vorbereiten   






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## psymon89 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Algarve update*

Boa Noite, hab jetzt alle 88 seiten durch, ich liebe portugal und noch mehr das kleine corte brique beim santa Clara See. Hatte dort die letzten Jahre immer dicke barsche mit ner fliege/streamer gefangen. Will im Februar auch mal ans Meer, habe 2 angelverrückte dabei und möchte ihnen einen Fischigen Urlaub bescheren.
Wenn nix gefangen wird, geht's an Clara oder Brique.

LIZENZ GIBTS IN OLHAO, RECHTS NEBEN DER GNR IM HAFEN. 
AVENIDA DE JUNHO IN DER 90GRAD KURVE. 
Falls das mit dem Multibanco mal nicht klappt.

Viele grüße Simon


----------



## man1ac (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Mittwoch gehts für ne Woche runter, diesmal werd ich mich mehr auf die Ecke um Tavira konzentrieren. Hat hier jemand ggfs. Ideen?


----------



## ULfischer2_0 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo liebe Algarve Fans,
ich bin zwar immernoch Schüler, aber war auch schon 2 mal in Portugal angeln- genauer in Carvoeiro, einem schönen Städtchen neben Portimao.
Insgesamt war ich bisher 3 mal dort und habe hauptsächlich gespinnt|rolleyes. Bei meinem ersten Urlaub war ich nicht sonderlich vorbereitet... Eine 2,40 meter lange "Billigrute" von Lidl musste dem Salzwasser trotzen . ich hatte glaube ich dazu 0.40 er monofil auf der Rolle und dementsprechend waren meine Wurfweiten mit Blinkern um die 10 gramm! Mein Takle war sonst auch eher traurig als spektakulär... 10 Blinker 5 Gummifische und 2 Spinner oder so ähnlich... Während mich morgens die älteren aber wirklich sehr freundlichen Portugiesen schief angrinsten und mich etwas verspotteten leierte ich weiterhin meine alten Eisen durch´s Wasser. Wie zu befürchten ging ich die ersten Tage leer aus und sah den Herren dabei zu wie sie viele kleine gefleckte Wolfsbarsche fingen, konnte ihnen aber leider nicht nacheifern, weil ich keine Spirolinos dabei hatte, um 1. auf genug Wurfweite zu kommen, und 2. kleinste Köder auch gut zu führen.
Dennoch fing ich dann an meinem letzten Urlaubstag etwas.
Ein barmherziger portugiese riet mir nämlich genau an diesem Morgen, dass ich entweder ganz klein oder ganz gross fischen sollte. Also war ganz schnell mein größter GuFi montiert - ca. 13 cm...
Direkt beim ersten Wurf hatte ich einen Hänger ... na Toll... aber woher der Hänger auf Sandboden??? Ich war mir doch ziemlich sicher, dass ich neben die felsen im wasser geworfen hatte... Naja was soll´s - in Badehose in´s Wasser gewatet und auf einmal Ruckte es in der Rute ... Nach einem schnellen und völlig unnötigen Anschlag lag eine meines Erachtens nach beachtliche Krake neben mir im Sand! so 40 cm und schön dunkelrot 
Diese schenkte ich darauf dem barmherzigen Portugiesen, der sich sogar darüber freute#h
Ich schreibe demnächst mal von meinem 2. und 3. Urlaub aber vorher hätte ich noch Fragen:
Dieses Herbstferien fahre ich wieder in die algarve- aber weiss gerade noch nicht, wohin. 
Auf alle Fälle werde ich mit einer Savage Gear Roadrunner XLNT2 -4 teilig 2,13 meter lang wg 3-16 gramm- fischen. nun meine Frage: Kennt sich irgendein "Freak" mit Finesse Techniken in Portugal aus? - also dropshot c oder t oder gar hot shot oder wacky rig? Das will ich nämlich dort dann ausprobieren- Denn ich denke damit ist definitiv was zu holen!!!
Vorerst lieben dank und Grüße ULfischer 2_0


----------



## ULfischer2_0 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hier also mein 2. Bericht:
Wir waren wieder im Herbst in carvoeiro und da ich wusste, was mich erwartet, hatte ich viele kleine Gummifische an Einzelhaken  oder sehr leichten Jigköpfen dabei-dazu Wasserkugeln und Spirolinos. Ich fischte hauptsächlich in den vor und Abendstunden und fing echt gut gefleckte Wolfsbarsche und Bastardmakrelen bis 35cm. Kleine grüne gufis gingen am besten, genau wie kleine kraken also tube jigs. Der Highlight diesen Urlaubs war mein bisher einziger wolfsbarsch um die 50cm auf einen finn s shad in der kleinsten Größe. LG ULfischer2_0|wavey


----------



## Conair76 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Immer noch super dieser Thread hier.

Ich fahre dieses Jahr Oktober zum 2.mal an die Westalgarve rund um Aljezur und will noch einmal meine Erfahrungen vom letzten Mal zurück geben.

Ich habe nur gesponnen und auch nur ein paar Tage. Wolfies kann man oft in den Wellenkämmen von links- nach rechts flitzen sehen.

Sind sie auch direkt auf 5-10 m an den Strand gekommen. Nur gebissen haben sie nicht, sahen zu

Letztendlich habe ich auf klassische Meerforellenblinker (Snaps, Möresilda) 4 kleinere Robalos gefangen. Der größte vielleicht 35 cm, der hat super geschmeckt, alle anderen gingen zurück. Obwohl die so groß waren wie die Robalos im Restaurant.
Allerdings nicht auf Sicht im Nahbereich, aber auch nicht extrem weit entfernt (ca. 30-40 m). Ich habe nur tagsüber geangelt, da Familienurlaub und nur von Badestränden aus, nie Klippen, Häfen oder ähnliches.

Ich habe gewatet (mit Badehose) am Ende habe ich aber vom Ufer gefangen. Viele Strände an der Westküste haben einen Flußeinlauf. Auf der einen Seite der Sandstrand mit Düne dahinter. Auf der anderen Seite Fels und Klippen. Da angeln die Locals oben runter mit den Beschriebenen dicken Bleien und Naturködern. Ich habe von der anderen Seite rüber auf die Klippen geworfen und dann über den Fluss zurück zum Strand. Je nach Strömung bildet sich in den Flusseinlauf eine Tiefe Kante aus (rund um den Fluthöchststand) und da patroulieren die Wolfies.

Ich hatte ne Savage Gear RoadRunner XLNT 2.43m 20-80 g dabei und kann die für solche Vorhaben empfehlen. 2500er Spinnrolle mit 0.13er oder 0.15er geflochtener und 1-2 m Fluorocarbonspitze. Konnte auch dicke Blinker bis 30g auf 60-80m schmeißen. 
Wobbler und Co. hatte ich keine Kontakte werde ich aber nach Lektüre der 90 Seiten wieder mitnehmen.

Eventuell werde ich auch noch etwas aus dem Fliegenbereich Sbiro oder Hair Jigs mitnehmen.


----------



## Conair76 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Achso Lizenz habe ich damals in Portimao im Hafen gekauft, war allerdings etwas mühsam, bis die aus dem UraltPC mit Nadeldrucker kam. Werde dieses Jahr auch nochmal die EC Nummer forcieren, ggf. mit Hilfe eines Locals.

Wie sieht es mit dem Angeln auf den Binnengewässern aus, welche Lizenz brauche ich da und gilt eine für alle Gewässer.

Hab vor einem Fischladen einen kleinen deutschen Jungen getroffen, der zwei Schwarzbarsche gefangen hatte. Einer ca. 50cm und 3kg. Ein fettes Riesenteil!!! Und diese Info am Abreisetag. Insofern bin ich darauf auch heiß. Ob der aus den größeren Stauseen war weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Conair76 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*



ULfischer2_0 schrieb:


> Hier also mein 2. Bericht:
> Wir waren wieder im Herbst in carvoeiro und da ich wusste, was mich erwartet, hatte ich viele kleine Gummifische an Einzelhaken  oder sehr leichten Jigköpfen dabei-dazu Wasserkugeln und Spirolinos. Ich fischte hauptsächlich in den vor und Abendstunden und fing echt gut gefleckte Wolfsbarsche und Bastardmakrelen bis 35cm. Kleine grüne gufis gingen am besten, genau wie kleine kraken also tube jigs. Der Highlight diesen Urlaubs war mein bisher einziger wolfsbarsch um die 50cm auf einen finn s shad in der kleinsten Größe. LG ULfischer2_0|wavey


Das hört sich doch gut an. Kannst du noch einmal etwas genauer über deine Montagen und Angelorte erzählen? Hafen, Klippen oder Strand?


----------



## Filipecar (10. September 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hi...

Jungs Wobbler wie Rapala,Daiwa saltigas,Lukie craft und und sind immer gut, allerdings am frhüemorgen oder abends an der letzten und ersten 2 Stunden vor und nach den Tiden...Sucht Sandbänken
in worfweiter

Grüsse aus Portugal

FC


----------



## ULfischer2_0 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Soo... Bin gerade in Portugal direkt neben lagos... Habe schon jede Menge Angler gesehen aber es ist gerade einfach nicht genügend wellengang für roballos und Co... Deshalb warte ich noch auf ne frische brise . Unser Strand ist fast nur Sand aber ein paar brandungsangler haben schon jede Menge brassengedöhns gefangen. Einen erfolgreichen spinnfischer gab's auch schon mit nem winzigsten gefleckten wolfsbarsch... Hoffentlich läuft's in den nächsten Tagen... LG


----------



## volkerm (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Habe auch wieder gebucht. Am 7.11. geht es los nach Vila Nova de Milfontes. Ich werde im Mündungsbereich auf Robalo und Meeräsche fischen.


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

boa pesca, volker #6


----------



## volkerm (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Danke Herbert, die zickigen Äschen gehen nur- zumindest nach meinen Erfahrungen- auf Sardinenrogen. Da werde ich Teig anmischen, und den an einer Schwimmschnur samt 6-er Fliegenrute anbieten. Wird bestimmt lustig. Die Robalos sind robuster, aber das Wasser dort ist ginklar, von daher werden das Dämmerungs- und Nachtveranstaltungen.


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

sardineninnereien überhaupt, mit nylonfaden fixiert


----------



## volkerm (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich will das Zeug in handverlesenen Damenstrümpfen offerieren. Kopfkino?


----------



## Conair76 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich kam auch tagsüber zum Ziel. Wobei es kleinere ( = dümmere ?) Robalos waren. Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal den Einlauf des Flusses Rio Mira checken.  7.11. bin ich schon wieder weg. Geb aber nochmal Bescheid wie es lief.


----------



## Conair76 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*



volkerm schrieb:


> Ich will das Zeug in handverlesenen Damenstrümpfen offerieren. Kopfkino?


Herrenstrümpfe sind fängiger.


----------



## volkerm (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Seltsamerweise fressen die Äeschen lediglich den Rogen- die wissen, was gut ist. Und dort schwimmen viele um 3 Kilo rum. Die steigen bei Flut in den Bach auf, die dicksten zuerst. Vermutlich fressen die dort Flohkrebse. Bei dem klaren Wasser kommt man da nicht ran. So einen 6- Pfünder an der 6- er Fliegenrute wäre ziemlich sexy.


----------



## volkerm (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Zu Lizenzen; in dem Bereich hole ich mir die in Odemira, dort ist das Zentrum und Büro für den Naturalpark. Die Menschen dort sind sehr freundlich. Mit dem Dokument darf man die Küste, den Mira, und den Stausee befischen. Da gibt es black bass, iberische Barbe, und sicher auch fette Karpfen.


----------



## Conair76 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Super Volker,  vielen Dank!


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Mira- Mündung mag bei Bewölkung tagsüber klappen, bei Sonne nicht. Das habe ich bei irischen Forellen gelernt. Man fängt bei Sonne nix. In Portugal kann man bei Sonne recht relaxt braun und blau an der beach- bar werden. Not too bad!


----------



## Conair76 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Sag mal Volker hast du noch einen Tip für einen Angelshop im Bereich Aljezur / Odemira?


----------



## volkerm (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

In Odemira kenne ich einen Laden, den ich aber nicht empfehle. In Sines und Milfontes gibt es recht gute. Bei Lizenzen hilft das aber auch nicht, das läuft über das Amt für Forst und Fischerei. Setz da zuerst an, sonst ist der Urlaub rum, bevor Du lizensiert bist. Ging vielen schon so, auch deswegen ist Angeltourismus dort speziell.


----------



## Jose (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*



volkerm schrieb:


> In Odemira kenne ich einen Laden, den ich aber nicht empfehle. In Sines und Milfontes gibt es recht gute. Bei Lizenzen hilft das aber auch nicht, das läuft über das Amt für Forst und Fischerei. Setz da zuerst an, sonst ist der Urlaub rum, bevor Du lizensiert bist. Ging vielen schon so, auch deswegen ist Angeltourismus dort speziell.



dann hilf doch mal mit den portugiesischen namen und wo sich dieses amt befindet. fänd ich super.


----------



## Conair76 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ja ich auch. In Portimao weiß ich wo, aber da komm ich eigentlich nicht hin.


----------



## eagle-ray (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Moin,
ich plane auch gerade einen Angelurlaub in der Region. Meine Recherchen hinsichtlich der Lizenz haben folgende Adresse ergeben:

Departamento de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas do Algarve
 R. Serpa Pinto, 32 | 7630-174 ODEMIRA
 Tel.: (+351) 283 322 735 | Fax: (+351) 283 322 830 | E-mail: pnsacv@icnf.pt
 Horário: 9h-13h e 14h-17h

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## volkerm (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich habe die Lizenz gerade nicht auf dem Schreibtisch, aber die Adresse kommt mir bekannt vor. Odemira ist nicht so gross- ich war im Verwaltungsamt für den Naturpark, die Adresse stelle ich rein, wenn ich die alte Lizenz ausgegraben habe.


----------



## Conair76 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Sehr geil! Danke Jungs! Melde mich wenn ich Montag da bin!


----------



## eagle-ray (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Hallo Volkerm,

ich hab auch eine Frage. Fängst Du die Wolfsbarsche auch im Fluß oder nur im Mündungsbereich des Mira.

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## Conair76 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

By the way, heute in Lissabon im Hafen wieder riesige Schwärme von Grauen Meeräschen (??) gesehen. Damals in Lagos im Hafen waren  auch hunderte von denen zu sehen bis ca. 50cm, vielleicht 2-3 kg. Wieso werden die von den Locals links liegen gelassen? Weil man sie nicht fängt oder weil man sie nicht isst? Haben sich aber auch ausschließlich in den keimigsten Ecken rumgetrieben.


----------



## volkerm (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Die Barsche steigen auch den Fluss hoch. Und Meeräschen sind dort, wo Futter ist. Das können Molkerei- oder Schlachtabfälle sein- in Milfontes sind es Flohkrebse. Die Äschen von da dürfen auch mit zum Grill. Die optimale Barsch- Stelle ist vermutich der Brackwasserbereich; der Trennbereich zwischen Süss- und Salz. Der changiert je nach Tide und Wind, das geht effektiv nur mit Boot.


----------



## eagle-ray (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Danke für die Info !


----------



## Mitglied 186444 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Guten Morgen,
Ich bin dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal in Portugal, genauer in Figueira nähe Salema.
Hier gibt es ja einige wunderschöne und einsame Strände, allerdings ist da wirklich nur Sand.
Bisher sind meine Meereserfahrungen auf Mallorca und Menorca beschränkt, wo ich mit zwei Grundruten auf Seetangfeldern oder auf Sand zwischen Felsen schöne Meerbrassen gefangen habe.
Kann ich hier an den Stränden auch einfach meine Grundrute mit Tintenfisch oder Sardine auswerfen, oder muss ich mir hier andere Stellen suchen?
Und wie sieht es mit Spinnfischen am Sandstrand aus?

-Update-

Heute war ich in Lagos, dort gibt es einen kleinen Angelladen welcher gut ausgestattet ist und dessen Besitzer gut Englisch spricht.
Dieser konnte mich auch beruhigen was meine Bedenken wegen der Strände angeht.

Ich melde mich nochmal, wie meine Erfolge sind.


----------



## Conair76 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Also nochmal Update von mir: Die Naturpark Verwaltung in Odemira war offen, aber Meereskarten verkaufen die nicht. Nur Binnen-Karten für Flüsse und Stauseen. Da niemand Englisch sprach war die ganze Geschichte eher zäh. Die haben mir noch irgendeine Online Adresse aufgeschrieben, wo man angeblich  was bekommt. Falls das funktioniert melde ich mich noch mal.


----------



## eagle-ray (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Kann es sein, dass man für die Meeresangelei gar keine Erlaubnis braucht, sondern nur für die Binnenfischerei ? Frag doch mal in einem Angelladen nach.


----------



## Mitglied 186444 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*



eagle-ray schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass man für die Meeresangelei gar keine Erlaubnis braucht, sondern nur für die Binnenfischerei ? Frag doch mal in einem Angelladen nach.



Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gibt es 3 Lizenarten fürs Meer:

Brandungsangeln
Bootsangeln (inkl. 1.)
Harpunieren (inkl. 1. & 2.)

Und Preislich liegt das ganze bei 1 Monat 5€ oder 1 Jahr 12€.
Diese Lizens bekommt man an jedem Multibanko Automaten, allerdings braucht man dafür seine Pass/Reisepass-nummer und ein *portugiesisches Konto*.
(Infos aus verschiedenen Internetquellen, Locals und unserer Vermieterin)


----------



## Conair76 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58086cb7415d0/Versão Final v2 2-14-05-2015 ingles v3.pdf
Da steht eigentlich Alles drin.  Also ne Email schicken dann wohl Banküberweisung und digitale Lizenz zurück. Mit etwas Vorlauf wohl die beste Lösung. Andernfalls halt ATM mit befreundetem Portugiesen.


----------



## Conair76 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Www.dgrm.mam.gov.pt

Foreign citizens can not use the ATM but they can request a recreational fishing license in one of our delegations (Lisbon, Matosinhos, Aveiro, Setúbal, Évora, Tavira, Portimão ou Olhão) or by email 

send, to: pesca.ludica@dgrm.mam.gov.pt


----------



## eagle-ray (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Conair76 und tablatabla vielen Dank für Eure Arbeit #6. 
Die Broschüre ist für alle zukünftigen Portugal-Meeres/Brackwasserangler hilfreich. Ist ja einfacher als gedacht, und 8 Euro für ein Jahr ist auch nicht die Welt. Wenn man im Mündungsbereich von Flüssen angeln möchte, muss man vor Ort nur noch klären, wie weit ins Innland der Brackwasserbereich geht.


----------



## Conair76 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ja die Preise sind vernachlässigbar. Die Binnen-Karten kosten auch nur 4-8 € fürs Jahr. Aber der Aufwand sie zu kriegen (Anfahrt + Zeit) ist ggf. deutlich höher.


----------



## Conair76 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

So Multibanco geht mittlerweile auch nicht mehr, da zumindest bei meinem neuen Ausweis ja viele Buchstaben dabei sind und der Automat nur Ziffern.


----------



## volkerm (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Multibanco- card habe ich auch- für den Spass braucht es auch eine portugiesische Steuernummer.


----------



## eagle-ray (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Conair76 wie läufts mit den Fängen ?


----------



## Conair76 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Gar nicht. Spinnfischen ist echt frustrierend. Wolfsbarsche nur in Mini Größen. In Stausee und Fluß  lief auch nicht wirklich was.
Wo es etwas mehr Betrieb gab, war Seeringler am Drop Shot oder an der Wasserkugel. Aber auch nur Kleinfische.

Man sollte also eventuell wirklich die Naturköder Brandungsangel -Nummer wie die Locals von den Klippen ausprobieren. Lange Ruten, schwere Bleie.  Das ist aber eigentlich nicht meine Angelei.
In meinen feuchten Angelträumen in Deutschland hatte ich mir das alles etwas besser vorgestellt.


----------



## eagle-ray (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Wahrscheinlich ist der Atlantik noch zu warm. Hier im Forum wurde als beste Zeit für Wolfsbarsche vom Ufer Dez. bis Feb. genannt.


----------



## Conair76 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ja das kann sein, macht trotzdem Spaß in der Brandung zu stehen und die Köder rauszufeuern. Aber in Bezug auf Frequenz und Größe wäre in Deutschland in der gleichen Angelzeit definitiv viel mehr gegangen.
Boot wäre sicher noch eine Option dahun zu kommen wo der Fisch steht.


----------



## eagle-ray (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich wünsch dir weiterhin viel Spaß in der Brandung #h.


----------



## volkerm (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Mistwetter braucht es, Regen, Nebel, Wind, Nachtangeln. Nehme ich jedenfalls an. Hohe Tiden sind auch immer gut.


----------



## volkerm (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Es ist auch einfach so, dass die Fischerei im Atlantik völlig anders ist als alles, was wir kennen. Man muss sich dort erst einfischen, beobachten, lernen. Sind halt auch Wildfische.


----------



## Conair76 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Also es ist ja auch wirklich nicht ganz einfach. Ich habe viele Strände gefischt,  die in Klippen eingefasst sind. Meist hat man ordentlich Welle die einem locker an die Brust klatscht. Und mit normalen Spinnködern kommt man halt 40-60m raus. Also über die erste oder zweite Welle. Wirklich tieferes Wasser erreicht man so nicht. Und man ist glaube ich auch auf Wolfsbarsch festgelegt. Weil die als einzige ein Maul haben um größere Köder zu attackieren. Bei Dourada, Sargo, etc. ist da wohl nicht viel los.


----------



## eagle-ray (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ein Tipp. Ich habe einmal gesehen, wie ein Portugiese am Strand einen Wolfsbarsch auf Kunstköder gefangen hat. Der Barsch hat auf einen 5 cm großen blau/weißen Gummifisch an einer Art Carolina-Rig mit ca. 2m Vorfach gebissen.


----------



## Conair76 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Bei mir haben auch 20 cm Robalos auf 12 cm Wobbler gebissen. Und auf größere Mefo Wobbler auch. Aber eben selten und klein. Ich hab auch Drop Shot mit 7cm Gufis probiert, um kleine Gufis auf Weite zu kriegen, aber keinen Biss.
Meeräschen gibt es ne Menge und man muss aufpassen, dass man die nicht mit Wolfsbarschen verwechselt im Wasser. Weil die kann man mit Kunstködern anwerfen wie man will.


----------



## Conair76 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ansonsten war für mich eine sehr positive Überraschung der Angelshop in Azenho Do Mar.
Jede Menge Marken Ware. Speziell extrem viele hochwertige Wobbler von Rapala, Lucky Craft, Daiwa, Duo und weiteren Japanern.
Gute Haken und geflochtene Schnur... Da sind einige deutsche Läden schlechter ausgestattet.
Eine abgebrochene Spitze haben sie auch schnell und günstig repariert. Naturköder hatte er auch.

Und wenn ihr da seid, gegenüber ist ein super Fisch Restaurant. Sehr lecker, immer voll.


----------



## eagle-ray (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Wie sieht es mit Flussmündungen aus ? Läuft es dort ein bischen besser als am Strand ?


----------



## Conair76 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Also ich hab in allen Mündungen große Schwärme Meeräschen gesehen. Man kann sie wohl mit Brot, Wurm/Seeringler und Fliege fangen. Mit Seeringler hatte ich wirklich immer Bisse in den Mündungen, ich glaube Coreone hießen die auf der Packung. Aber hängen bleibt selten etwas. Am meisten kleine Wolfis die sich die Dinger teilweise bis zum Arsch reinnageln, was das abhaken etwas schwieriger gestaltet. Die sieht man aber nicht so sehr auf der Stelle stehen. Aber für Meeräschen Gesuld und Nerven mitbringen. Die scheinen meistet im runterzupfen zu sein. Und Wasserkugel, Sbirolino, Pose Dropshot, ganz langsam einkurbeln oder zupfen.
Meeräsche hat sehr gut geschmeckt, ein bischen fetter wie Makrele oder Sardine.

Ansonsten würde ich beim nächsten mal wirklich  nochmal kleine Kunstköder (1 - 2 Zoll UL Kram) oder kleine Zocker / Metal Jigs ausprobieren. Vielleicht packen dann auch mal andere Spezies zu.
Und wenn man es bei der Familie durch kriegt ein paar Naturköder im Kühlschrank.


----------



## volkerm (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ich habe mich jetzt mal festgelegt. Brandungsangeln ist nicht so mein Ding. Fliege bei den Bedingungen nutzlos. Bleibt Spinnfischen. Meerforelle Ostsee xxl. Wird physisch heavy, aber wird lusrig.


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*



volkerm schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt mal festgelegt. Brandungsangeln ist nicht so mein Ding. Fliege bei den Bedingungen nutzlos. Bleibt Spinnfischen. Meerforelle Ostsee xxl. Wird physisch heavy, aber wird lusrig.


check ich jetzt nicht so richtig: spinnen von stränden oder felsen ist brandungsangeln. nur eben sem chumbo #6


----------



## Conair76 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Also die Läden hängen voll mit Wobblern. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die nur von Bootsanglern und dummen Touris gekauft werden. Insofern kann es auch sein, dass es einfach (noch?) nicht die richtige Zeit war. Winter-Portugiesen vorgetreten!!!


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

dann schau doch mal:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=robalo+com+isca+artificial+da+praia

zu meiner zeit sind wir mit der amarelha und sardinhas losgezogen.
schöne aber auch vertane zeit.


----------



## eagle-ray (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Jose, Du bist ja vollkommen out #d. Das was Du früher gemacht hast heißt heute surf casting. Was Volkerm machen möchte heißt rock, shore und beach fishing :m.


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*



eagle-ray schrieb:


> Jose, Du bist ja vollkommen out #d. Das was Du früher gemacht hast heißt heute surf casting. Was Volkerm machen möchte heißt rock, shore und beach fishing :m.



e tu sabes nadar?
e com certeza, ainda se fala portugues mesmo nas praias.

pois, se nao apanhaste, nao vale a conversa.

epa!

  |rolleyes


----------



## eagle-ray (1. November 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Mein Castellano ist besser als mein Portugiesisch. Aber es gibt ja ein Glück google translator. Ainda ist übrigens eines meiner Lieblingslieder von Madredeus. Eu nao vou incomoda-lo.


----------



## Jose (1. November 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

¡no me diges!


----------



## volkerm (2. November 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Ganz naiv bin ich auch nicht. Habe recht schweren Spinnkram zusammengestellt, mehr kann ich hier nicht machen. Pleiten wird es genug geben, aber vielleicht..


----------



## Conair76 (2. November 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Haha, im aktuellen Ich geh Angeln Video verzweifeln sie in Spanien auch an den Meeräschen.... 
Am Ende gibt es aber schöne Klippen Action:
https://youtu.be/DiGlaITdysk


----------



## volkerm (3. November 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Klippenfischen fällt aus Sicherheitsgründen aus. Einen guten Fisch kriege ich da eh nie raus. Das wird Spinnangeln vom Sandstrand. Ich weiss, dass die Wobblerfischerei mächtig beworben wird- bei ordentlich Wind geht es schlicht nicht. Bleibt der Blinker mit Bleibauch. Weite Würfe, hohes Spinntempo. Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## Jose (3. November 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

epa, volker, auch alt geworden :m? 
sind nicht nur die geliebten fernen klippen die probleme machen, auch nasse steinpackungen am rhein lehren einem mächtige ehrfurcht.

milfontes ist ja nett, das cabo ist da besser aufgestellt: paar kilometer fahren und der wind ist wieder dein freund.

ansonsten eben ne gelbe, 2-300 g blei, sardine und bumba.
robalo ist robalo und schmeckt egal wie gefangen.

was mich ein bisschen irritiert, welche schwierigkeiten ihr mit den durchaus heiklen tainhas habt. ausm hafen sind die nix, ausm freiwasser ne delikatesse.

sind fangbarer als döbel im forellenbach (beweis tret ich nicht mehr an :m)


----------



## volkerm (3. November 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

Klar bin ich uralt#6. Gut so! Ich liebe einfach die Werferei, optimal Fliege, zur Not Spinne. Naturköder und Ansitz nicht. Wie man die Äschen packt, weiss ich. und die machen im Drill soviel Spass wie auf dem Grill. Und nie aus einem Hafenbecken, da hast Du mehr als recht#6.


----------



## Jose (7. November 2016)

*AW: Algarve update*

bisschen wenig farbe hier im trööt...
sagres







ist bald wieder soweit


----------



## Angorafrosch (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Algarve update*

Olá Amigos, 
ich war jetzt seit 2002 immer mal wieder in Portugal (7 mal), jedoch nur im letzten Urlaub 2014 habe ich dort geangelt. 
Ein  Bekannter, Miguel, ist damals oft am nödlichen Ende von Praia da  Amoreira auf den Felsen gewesen und hat einiges an Brassen auf die  Schuppen gelegt. Die gab es dann abends frisch gegrillt in seinem Lokal  "Chill Out" etwas Außerhalb von Aljezur. Die Steine sind, je nach  Gezeitenstand nur wenig üder der Wasseroberfläche aber auch nur bei  ruhigem Meer zu gebrauchen. 
Ich selbst war nur im Süßwasser angeln und habe in einem See Forellenbarsche (achigã) mit einem Billig-Wobbler vom Lidl gefangen. Die waren wie wild auf den gelb-grünen Plastikfisch. 
2018 fahre ich mit dem Wohnmobil runter. Diesmal auch mit Brandungsrute und etwas "Meererfahrung" aus Kroatien.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen im Bereich Praia do Zavial? Da will ich unbedingt hin. Tags Baden, Abends/Nachts Angeln.


----------



## Angorafrosch (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Algarve update*

Da ich das hier nun schon in vielen Threads Portugal/Meeresangeln betreffend gelesen habe: Silikonfaden zum Köder fixieren habe ich im www gefunden. Der hier ist zwar aus m Deko-Laden, dürfte seinen zweck aber erfüllen:

http://www.kunstundmarkt.com/artike...onfaden-elastisch-0-6mm-fuer-modeschmuck.html

Ich werds probieren und berichten.

Petri Heil


----------



## Jose (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Algarve update*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Da ich das hier nun schon in vielen Threads Portugal/Meeresangeln betreffend gelesen habe: Silikonfaden zum Köder fixieren habe ich im www gefunden. Der hier ist zwar aus m Deko-Laden, dürfte seinen zweck aber erfüllen:
> 
> http://www.kunstundmarkt.com/artike...onfaden-elastisch-0-6mm-fuer-modeschmuck.html
> 
> ...


machs doch einfach. geh in ein kurzwarengeschäft und hol dir stopfgarn für nylonstrümpfe.

gibt nichts besseres


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 195109 (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

schade das hier nichts mehr geht!
Gerne hol ich den Thread mal wieder hoch mit nen paar Fängen von diesem Jahr wo ich ans knipsen gedacht habe. Nur der Bluefish ist von der Algrave, der Rest ausm Norden des Landes. Zur Zeit laufen Wolfsbarsche sehr gut. Habe die letzten 2 Tage 5 Stück gefangen. Morgen gehts auf Sepia...


----------



## janko (11. Mai 2020)

Petri!
Da würde ich gerne auch mal wieder hin.


----------

